# New GMW chrome models



## timeseekeer

So much bling!!

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj-casio-shock-wave-ceptor-gmw-b5000tpg-9er-p-91244.html

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj-casio-shock-wave-ceptor-gmw-b5000d-1er-p-91243.html















Also, scroll down in that shop for other new models. No spam.


----------



## Fergfour

Bluetooth Screwback with metal bracelet? Pretty unique combo here. Will be heavy, probably around 150g if we use the 2001 DW5000BL (and D) as a precedent. Would look great with a suit, or office wear. Damn you Casio I told myself no more squares.


----------



## Rocat

Holy Crap! How many times over the years has this forum screamed for a SS Square? Is it just the image or do these both look like they have a blue tinted lcd?

Should we assume the bracelet links will use spring bars?


----------



## Eric.S

Website says model number: *GMW-B5000TPG-9ER.* lmaybe it's GWM instead of GMW. Either one gets no hits on Google.


----------



## Worker

Nice to see these (and some of those other models)!

Thanks!!


----------



## cbkihong

Wow, the GG-1000 burton looks awesome.


----------



## jcombs1

Looks like the Bluetooth product ID is registered with the Chinese ministry and GMW B5000 is the model number identified in the document.

https://fccid.io/CMIIT-ID-2017DJ7264


----------



## grinta

Very nice, but 600 euros is a bit overpriced to me. Hell, the new rangeman will be available at the same time, I’ll have to choose !


----------



## Remofflan

grinta said:


> Very nice, but 600 euros is a bit overpriced to me. Hell, the new rangeman will be available at the same time, I'll have to choose !


Let's hope it comes down in price. Wouldn't mind trying one out ...

Btw: new Rangeman ... looks kinda cool, but way too big and the 'soul' of the Rangeman (design) is gone, imo.


----------



## JusticeG

FINALLY! 
BT, solar atomic -- Instant buy. Thanks for sharing this. Been waiting for this one for several years.


----------



## domoon

lol. people keep crying for a "metal bezel and bracelet square with screwback" but when casio actually delivered, ,they'll cry "it's too expensive". what people expect they'll sell it for, $50?


----------



## Fergfour

grinta said:


> Very nice, but 600 euros is a bit overpriced to me. Hell, the new rangeman will be available at the same time, I'll have to choose !


600 euro? When I go to the links the silver is 412 euro and the gold 495 euro. I'm not surprised about the price considering the price of the last screwback, the GW5035. I have enough resin bezel/strap screwbacks so personally I'm more apt to shell out the $ for this.


----------



## timeseekeer

Fergfour said:


> 600 euro? When I go to the links the silver is 412 euro and the gold 495 euro.


Really?, can you post a screen cap or send me one?, thanks.


----------



## xhenke

Fergfour said:


> 600 euro? When I go to the links the silver is 412 euro and the gold 495 euro.


I guess that's because you're not in EU(?) and it excludes the tax, it says 499 and 599 for me which makes sense if the VAT is 20 %.


----------



## Fergfour

Can't figure out how to do a screenshot with the tablet I'm using at the moment but when I go to the link the OP provided it says:

Watch Casio G-Shock Wave Ceptor GMW-B5000D-1ER 
412,40€
TAXES EXEMPT
Available on 2018/03/05


----------



## fcasoli

My dream is reality, my next G-Shock surely, my supplier is in standby


----------



## kcohS-G

Eric.S said:


> Website says model number: *GMW-B5000TPG-9ER.* lmaybe it's GWM instead of GMW. Either one gets no hits on Google.


Me too. Makes me wonder if this is a custom


----------



## olandese83

Is this a Casio release? Or a custom???

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

My supplier confirms is official release


----------



## copperjohn

The pics make it look like the stainless is polished? I hope not. I'd get it if it brushed. Not sure about polished.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

copperjohn said:


> The pics make it look like the stainless is polished? I hope not. I'd get it if it brushed. Not sure about polished.


I'd prefer brushed also...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

I want one. :-!


----------



## HiggsBoson

copperjohn said:


> The pics make it look like the stainless is polished? I hope not. I'd get it if it brushed. Not sure about polished.


I agree, looks a bit to shiny, maybe it'll look better 'in the flesh' so to speak. :think:


----------



## watchw

What's the BT for?


----------



## Fergfour

Do you mean what functions it offers or what the letters "BT" mean.


----------



## kcohS-G

BT = bathroom and toilet resist  jk jk jk


----------



## kevio

Looks like the retailer accidentally leaked this watch as it’s no longer on their website. Unless I’m missing something.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The links don't work anymore with pictures like those I wonder if Casio had something to say about it.. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxiang

Links aren't working anymore. 

I just got the GW-5000 too lol 

Tempus fugit


----------



## Fergfour

Talk about a tease. Give us a glimpse of what could be, then take it away. Well, if the March release date was right we'll probably know more soon.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Fergfour said:


> 600 euro? When I go to the links the silver is 412 euro and the gold 495 euro. I'm not surprised about the price considering the price of the last screwback, the GW5035. I have enough resin bezel/strap screwbacks so personally I'm more apt to shell out the $ for this.


The prices are tempting.

The width dimensions were stated at 43 mm (without crown)

Yes they are removed now. But we still can access the pictures through google. LoL

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/images/productos/reloj-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er-1-91243.jpeg

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/images/productos/reloj-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000tpg-9er-1-91244.jpeg

I might be wrong, but the coding of B5000D could refer to stainless steel and B5000TPG could refer to titanium. Still have to wait till the final specifications declared by Casio.


----------



## mario puzo

Wow!! this is definitely next on my purchase list


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Indo-Padawan said:


> The prices are tempting.
> 
> The width dimensions were stated at 43 mm (without crown)
> 
> Yes they are removed now. But we still can access the pictures through google. LoL
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/images/productos/reloj-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er-1-91243.jpeg
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/images/productos/reloj-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000tpg-9er-1-91244.jpeg
> 
> I might be wrong, but the coding of B5000D could refer to stainless steel and B5000TPG could refer to titanium. Still have to wait till the final specifications declared by Casio.


I also thought titanium...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I don't recall seeing mention of titanium in the item description, pretty sure it said steel. The color was gold. I think it'd be priced higher if it was titanium anyway, it was only 83 euro more.


----------



## kcohS-G

Quick Edit of the gold "dream project" to look stainless (kinda) ... i better start saving some pennies


----------



## watchw

What functions (;


Fergfour said:


> Do you mean what functions it offers or what the letters "BT" mean.


----------



## watchw

(;


kcohS-G said:


> BT = bathroom and toilet resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk jk jk


----------



## domoon

wonder if the module will be the size of GW5000. then hopefully the bnb will be applicable to your basic 5600's,, which will be cool


----------



## Fergfour

Likely has the same module that's in the GB5600.


----------



## samael_6978

Fergfour said:


> Likely has the same module that's in the GB5600.


???

Are you saying GMW has the same module as GB5600?

Can't be... This one is solar atomic.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Like already mentioned by others, a full metal square has long been talked about and longing for in the forum here. But I must say that those are some pretty horrible low res photos they released, and pretty shady to have the page removed shortly after. Let's hope that these are indeed legit and look better in real life.

GW5600, GW500, MTG900 and probably few other models were renamed to include an extra "M" (e.g. GWM5610) to denote "Multi-band 6". But in this case, they used "GMW" with the "M" in front of "W". My theory is the "M" here stands for "Metal". "W" is "Waveceptor" just as before. The "B" in "GMW-B5000" is no doubt for "Bluetooth", as we saw the denotation in the new GPR-B1000. From those grainy pictures, I see both Bluetooth and Multi-Band 6. So this is not the same as the GB5600B, where only Bluetooth is used.


----------



## HiggsBoson

If the case is indeed chrome plated, that would put me off purchasing one, far too gaudy. :-( 
Hopefully, it will just be stainless steel, if it is polished, you could then 'dull' it down yourself.
I'd personally prefer, brushed stainless steel. :-!


----------



## JusticeG

Fergfour said:


> Likely has the same module that's in the GB5600.


This will be an entirely new module. You can also see this by taking a look where the RCVD indicator is situated on this one. I suppose it will have some basic BT functionality such as play/pause on music, maybe volume adjustment, notifications (basically the functions that the Casio app provides - they should improve on that). It's interesting that everything concerning this model has been taken down. Yesterday I read an article on a Spanish site which also mentioned that this will be a limited release, with the shiny one (the one that is 100 Euros more) being treated with some sort of special coating. I too hope that the 'normal' one will be brushed SS, but as spikeyadrian said, you can always treat it yourself...already thinking of bead blasting... =)


----------



## Everdying

is this even real? or just someone's attempt at doing what they think casio should have done?
cos they have also dissapeared from the links in the first post.


----------



## Fujoor

Everyone is assuming these models will be screwbacks but I somehow doubt that. It would be great if they were, but I think casio is going to take the lazy route and make them casebacks.


----------



## Fergfour

Per the item specifications, which are no longer available on that website, it said the case was stainless steel so it's a screwback. $412 euro for a square makes sense as non-screwbacks do not cost that much. The GW5000/GW5035 screwbacks are $$$ as well.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Indo-Padawan said:


> The prices are tempting.
> 
> The width dimensions were stated at 43 mm (without crown)
> 
> Yes they are removed now. But we still can access the pictures through google. LoL
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/images/productos/reloj-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er-1-91243.jpeg
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/images/productos/reloj-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000tpg-9er-1-91244.jpeg
> 
> I might be wrong, but the coding of B5000D could refer to stainless steel and B5000TPG could refer to titanium. Still have to wait till the final specifications declared by Casio.


And I just remember this news from G-Central

'Premium Model' Sapphire Crystal G-Shock revealed

https://www.g-central.com/sapphire-crystal-g-shock/


----------



## cbkihong

Everdying said:


> is this even real? or just someone's attempt at doing what they think casio should have done?
> cos they have also dissapeared from the links in the first post.


Probably embargoed once it got more publicity. And the GG-1000BTN gone too.


----------



## Fergfour

Indo-Padawan said:


> And I just remember this news from G-Central
> 
> 'Premium Model' Sapphire Crystal G-Shock revealed
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/sapphire-crystal-g-shock/


I don't recall seeing sapphire in the item specifications, but at this point who knows


----------



## kcohS-G

Sapphire, bluetooth, square.... if this also has a touchscreen, all those emails to casio from a wus member paid off ;-)


----------



## Cobia

Man these are pretty cool, never really been a square fan but a full SS model changes the picture, ive always said they should make full Stainless G's, credit to casio here, ive no doubt these will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Cobia

spikeyadrian said:


> If the case is indeed chrome plated, that would put me off purchasing one, far too gaudy. :-(
> Hopefully, it will just be stainless steel, if it is polished, you could then 'dull' it down yourself.
> I'd personally prefer, brushed stainless steel. :-!


Agree on this, brushed would be the go.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kcohS-G said:


> Sapphire, bluetooth, square.... if this also has a touchscreen, all those emails to casio from a wus member paid off ;-)


No GPS! It's unacceptable! ;-)

GPW-B5600 FTW!


----------



## mikeymoto

I hope these are for real. In!


----------



## Rocat

Fergfour said:


> Per the item specifications, which are no longer available on that website, it said the case was stainless steel so it's a screwback. $412 euro for a square makes sense as non-screwbacks do not cost that much. The GW5000/GW5035 screwbacks are $$$ as well.


Casio makes plenty of SS cased watches with a four screw case back plate, just look at their Edifice and Lineage line. Granted, those are not as expensive, but just because it is a SS case don't assume it will be a screw back case like the GW5000.


----------



## cbkihong

No sapphire, just mineral. Google kept the page archive.


----------



## Fergfour

Rocat said:


> Casio makes plenty of SS cased watches with a four screw case back plate, just look at their Edifice and Lineage line. Granted, those are not as expensive, but just because it is a SS case don't assume it will be a screw back case like the GW5000.


Fine I won't assume. However, every steel cased square model ever made since the 80's has been a screwback. To think Casio is trying out for the first time a 4 screw caseback for a steel cased square is highly unlikely imo.


----------



## Rocat

Fergfour said:


> Fine I won't assume. However, every steel cased square model ever made since the 80's has been a screwback. To think Casio is trying out for the first time a 4 screw caseback for a steel cased square is highly unlikely imo.


Agreed, it is probable that it will be a screwback


----------



## xhenke

I think there’s a good chance that the casing and bracelet will look exactly like the dream project watch, they pictures we have seen sure looks like it. How likely would it be that they spent all the rnd costs twice to make two different metal cases? 

Maybe they were planning these models, had all the molds/drawings etc for a ss square and figured it would be cool to make one in 18k gold => dream project.


----------



## Galaga

Very cool pieces. Are they limited editions or here to stay?


----------



## Fergfour

Too early to tell. There was no mention of it being a limited or numbered edition in the item specs.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Fergfour said:


> Fine I won't assume. However, every steel cased square model ever made since the 80's has been a screwback. To think Casio is trying out for the first time a 4 screw caseback for a steel cased square is highly unlikely imo.


For $400+ USD, I agree it's likely a screwback like other metal G squares.

Just a little rant though, for $200 USD, you can get a _very_ nice metal analog watch and yes, with a screwback! It's just because of the G-Shock tradition, that a screwback comes with a premium price. Given the thinness of the 5600/5000 case, not much metal is used either. Stainless steel is cheap anyway. Even for Casio's own line of analog watches, you can get some very decent ones with fraction of the price and weights twice as heavy! So the price is not because of the material, not because the watch back is itself a _yuge_ screw ;-), but only because of the perceived value for collectors. End rant.


----------



## Fergfour

I'm the last guy who'll try to justify paying 400 bucks for a steel digital watch. As much as I love this new screwback (and the GW5035), a 1/4 of that cost for a TI MRG is what really makes me happy.


----------



## xevious

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Like already mentioned by others, a full metal square has long been talked about and longing for in the forum here. *But I must say that those are some pretty horrible low res photos they released, and pretty shady to have the page removed shortly after. * Let's hope that these are indeed legit and look better in real life.


Bingo. Those photos look too much like that other "simulation" of an all stainless GW-5000 we've seen posted last year. "Fake news."


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

xevious said:


> Bingo. Those photos look too much like that other "simulation" of an all stainless GW-5000 we've seen posted last year. "*Fake news*."


That's why we have to trust "The World's Only Reliable Newspaper". :-d


----------



## Cobia

Quite often seiko leaks come from stores and they are often removed quickly, they nearly always turn out to be true.

If this leak came from a store ill guess its true.


----------



## GaryK30

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000-metal-screw-back-bluetooth-solar/


----------



## stockae92

I don't know if this is new, but I found this photo.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

stockae92 said:


> I don't know if this is new, but I found this photo.


This was a rendering that one if the people put.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JusticeG

Casio apparently has put an embargo on photos of this model - probably up until Baselworld. That is also why all the major blogs don’t post photos. If you are quick you will find high res photos of the two new models (silver and gold) on google when searching for the model number. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

JusticeG said:


> Casio apparently has put an embargo on photos of this model - probably up until Baselworld. That is also why all the major blogs don't post photos. If you are quick you will find high res photos of the two new models (silver and gold) on google when searching for the model number.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I don't think any of these so called high res photos are out there I looked and there's nothing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

https://www.fortima-shop.ch/gmw-b5000d-1er.html this is the only thing I could find

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

My next watch


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

fcasoli said:


> My next watch


Same here

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon

stockae92 said:


> I don't know if this is new, but I found this photo.


this is the gold projct version color shifted made by member here lol. scroll back a few pages and you'll find it.


----------



## R. Frank

Oh my god it’s so beautiful... I’ve been craving this watch for years. If they could do the same thing to the Rangeman 1, make it all steel with every curve and angle, with the same bracelet as the one I have on my MRG - I would convert to a one watch person instantly.

Hopefully this is the start of the high end steel-digital revolution!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Frank

I also have to add that I really hope they’ve fixed the main issue I’ve had with current square models. Namely not being able to see current time while using CDT, Timer, or World Time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

It's a beauty for sure. As I mentioned before though, it'll be heavier than most square fans are used to, quite a bit more than a Frog or GPW1000 even. We're getting into MTG/MTG territory. The only two screwback squares made with SS bracelets, the DW5000D and DW5000BL, which have resin bezels, are two times the weight of a GW5000 at about 150 grams. I'd peg the chrome at 175g easy. 
I suppose though that for those accustomed to wearing SS divers they probably wouldn't think twice.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And here, I'm really excited about this new model, I just hope it lives up to my expectations! :think:
My wife is going to go mad though, I promised no more watches for a while.... 
Any of you guy's got a spare couch? :think:


----------



## HiggsBoson

Who is likely to have stock of this watch, when it finally arrives?
I can't see it being available in the UK. :roll:
Or, are you guy's going to keep you're sources secret, as you don't want to 'miss out' either? :-d


----------



## Servus

Spikeyadrian You're always welcome.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Servus said:


> Spikeyadrian You're always welcome.


Okay, so you've lost me with this?


----------



## Servus

?


----------



## brandon\

Bling Bling.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Some authorized dealers are able to take preorders on them right now...let's just say I've already paid for them  Both the gold and steel...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fyi this is what they're supposed to look like taken from that site above...can't wait to see them in person...I think these are supposed to be limited editions? Based on the site's "limited" text I saw.














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Just FYI that my local AD had a buyer's guide of upcoming releases, and there is a third variant coming in black DLC. Looked stunning. It was priced higher than the other two.


----------



## kcohS-G

Brick pattern solar panel?


----------



## tauntauntaun

kubr1ck said:


> Just FYI that my local AD had a buyer's guide of upcoming releases, and there is a third variant coming in black DLC. Looked stunning. It was priced higher than the other two.


Black DLC... sounds dangerous to my wallet. Positive or negative display?


----------



## kubr1ck

tauntauntaun said:


> Black DLC... sounds dangerous to my wallet. Positive or negative display?


From the brief glimpse I got of it, it was positive (hooray). About $1K US, which is pricey for a square.


----------



## tauntauntaun

BTW, GStreet's post showing mockups of this watch has been taken down - another confirmation that this is happening.


----------



## tauntauntaun

kubr1ck said:


> $1K US


:|


----------



## grinch_actual

kubr1ck said:


> From the brief glimpse I got of it, it was positive (hooray). About $1K US, which is pricey for a square.


*Sprays beer all over living room*

Hahaha 1k for a square?!

$800 for a Rangeman with GPS, sounds even damn better now.


----------



## tauntauntaun

One thought I've had about these: why Bluetooth? Seems like a niche feature to pack into a special edition. Were fans hoping for a steel variant, or a steel variant with step tracking?

I've tried smartwatches in the past, and fled back to G-Shocks to free myself from my phone. I would hope that disabling Bluetooth in these is possible, for those who want peace and battery life.


----------



## Rocat

kubr1ck said:


> Just FYI that my local AD had a buyer's guide of upcoming releases, and there is a third variant coming in black DLC. Looked stunning. It was priced higher than the other two.


You had hands on a Buyers Guide and you didn't think to grab it and post pictures and give us information.......You're dead to us all.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Just FYI that my local AD had a buyer's guide of upcoming releases, and there is a third variant coming in black DLC. Looked stunning. It was priced higher than the other two.


Seriously? You remember the model numbers?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Rocat said:


> You had hands on a Buyers Guide and you didn't think to grab it and post pictures and give us information.......You're dead to us all.


It actually wasn't a physical book, but online. They had photos of upcoming releases, model numbers, prices and colored tags next to the items that would only be available to ADs in limited quantities. I was too busy gawking at three new, redesigned Bluetooth MT-Gs to pay attention to anything else. :-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Seriously? You remember the model numbers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry man. He flipped through the pages too quickly. I definitely did see three all metal squares: silver, gold and black, with the latter being DLC and the most expensive.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Sorry man. He flipped through the pages too quickly. I definitely did see three all metal squares: silver, gold and black, with the latter being DLC and the most expensive.


I have a guy who might be able to tell me...once I know I let you know

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

The Bluetooth features and how it worked on my GB5600 was horrible. You can turn it off because it offered nothing. No txt alert for one and walk 10 ft away and would loose connection from phone. Iphone app has very limited features. Dont know why they included it in this model unless it has updated features. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GFSEA86

No amount of threats of divorce will stop me from purchasing a DLC model. 


Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## RNHC

This is great. Half of my wish is coming true. Now only if the case was slightly changed to accept regular straps...


----------



## mtb2104

Screw back?
T for titanium?

If both the above are true then I need to rob a bank.


----------



## issey.miyake

In if it is real .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

mtb2104 said:


> Screw back?
> T for titanium?
> 
> If both the above are true then I need to rob a bank.


Count me in too. ;-)


----------



## PenetrationPapa

Have you got a picture of the more expensive black model? Where will be the best place to make sure I can get at least one of them? I'm from the UK.


----------



## watchw

Why didn't they change the date from 2 letters to 3, makes me sad...


----------



## domoon

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Fyi this is what they're supposed to look like taken from that site above...can't wait to see them in person...I think these are supposed to be limited editions? Based on the site's "limited" text I saw.
> View attachment 12860943
> View attachment 12860947
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


hot damn... 


kubr1ck said:


> Just FYI that my local AD had a buyer's guide of upcoming releases, and there is a third variant coming in black DLC. Looked stunning. It was priced higher than the other two.


HOT DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Count me in too. ;-)


Yea I'm uncertain also why the T and on the gold model nonetheless perhaps it does stand for it and why the gold is more even though it's an IP finish..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I have a guy who might be able to tell me...once I know I let you know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Can you let me know too please. :-!


----------



## Fergfour

spikeyadrian said:


> Count me in too. ;-)


In a previous post you said the shiny chrome is far too gaudy for your taste though..


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Can you let me know too please. :-!


I'll see what I can find out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fergfour said:


> In a previous post you said the shiny chrome is far too gaudy for your taste though..


You're right, I wouldn't want shiny chrome. Apparently it's stainless steel though isn't it?
Anyway, I'm hoping it'll be brushed SS or maybe I'll go for the Black DLC that has been mentioned here. :think:


----------



## Fergfour

I was on the fence if the prices in the links provided by the op were real, 400-something euros. If the actual prices are double that or more, I'll have to bow out and live vicariously through others. Or hope for pre-owned ones to hit the auction sites. I'm also hoping it may mean more future all metal squares are a possibility and not just a one time limited thing.


----------



## kevio

Imagine if they built a titanium version of this. I think my head would explode...Lol.


----------



## HiggsBoson

kevio said:


> Imagine if they built a titanium version of this. I think my head would explode...Lol.


If it had Titanium & sapphire crystal.......I'd explode in my pants.


----------



## grinch_actual

You square jockeys are a weird bunch.


----------



## Claven2

spikeyadrian said:


> If it had Titanium & sapphire crystal.......I'd explode in my pants.


For $1000 it freaking well better had Sapphire.


----------



## boy_wonder

Spoke to my cadio dealer today who confirmed the release of the following finishes. Not all regions will get all finishes. Some more limited than others. August release date. Annoyingly wouldnt take a deposit as he didnt know what finishes he'd get and for what price.
In price order.
Stainless.
Gold.
DLC.
Titanium.
Carbon (??).

Even he was unsure about carbon. Victorinox have started using it on their inox range so could be right.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

boy_wonder said:


> Spoke to my cadio dealer today who confirmed the release of the following finishes. Not all regions will get all finishes. Some more limited than others. August release date. Annoyingly wouldnt take a deposit as he didnt know what finishes he'd get and for what price.
> In price order.
> Stainless.
> Gold.
> DLC.
> Titanium.
> Carbon (??).
> 
> Even he was unsure about carbon. Victorinox have started using it on their inox range so could be right.


This is very interesting I thought the Steel and Gold are set for a March 2018 release?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder

Only repeating what guy said. Could be wrong. At least they're coming.


----------



## samael_6978

Module 3159 really needed to be updated. They ran with it for quite some time.
I'll just wait for regular resin versions of this watch.
I'm hoping it's gonna have STN display, so I can get negative display. LED lighting on positive displays is way too bright to use at night.
Don't care for Bluetooth... 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

I'd be interested in the stainless and the DLC. To me, the Bluetooth would be useful for on-demand time-synching. Living in new York City, I can't get any other kind of manual synch.


----------



## Claven2

Titanium baby... wonder what that will cost.


----------



## fcasoli

Probably stainless steel for me


----------



## Knives and Lint

Not 100% sure if I'm in or not, but I'm really glad they are coming out with these. It shows that Casio has not given up on the digital watch enthusiast looking for a higher end G-Shock. I'd have a tough time choosing between the stainless and DLC. What would be irresistible to me tough, would be if they were to ever come out with a DLC version with a blackwash or acid-washed finish like the MTG-S1000V. Either way, I expect these to make a big splash if executed right and the quality of the bracelet matches the price point.


----------



## Fergfour

Claven2 said:


> Titanium baby... wonder what that will cost.


I assumed from a previous post that there are different finishes but they're all SS. The Ti finish could be a darker silver color, or maybe it has a dull finish like real Ti does.


----------



## Fergfour

(duplicate post)


----------



## kevio

Claven2 said:


> For $1000 it freaking well better had Sapphire.


Agreed that for that amount, it'd better have sapphire. Excited about seeing a titanium version!


----------



## kubr1ck

fcasoli said:


> Probably stainless steel for me


I'd prefer stainless as well. While I love titanium for larger G-Shocks and Pro Treks, for squares I definitely prefer the weight of stainless.


----------



## User365937

Nice!


----------



## Cobia

Stainless would be the best option imo, its very cheap to produce too even with screw backs, thats what casio will go with.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I wish the title of this thread hadn't said "chrome models." The word "chrome" just did not catch my attention or pique my interest at all. It wasn't until I saw a g-central article about these squares that I finally looked at this thread! ;-)

I like the looks of the silver one a lot. G-central said they don't have a lot of details but believe that it will be all-stainless steel. For the price, that better include the whole case, like the GW-5000.

I know I'll like the black DLC one without even seeing it. But as I already have MANY black watches (includine MR-G and MTG), this one time I might go for the silver instead. It looks to have a purple-ish brick border on the dial that I think looks cool.

The prospect of an all-titanium one is very very interesting, but I'm afraid the price would be outta range. Even the silver one does not appear to be cheap. But I may have to pony up for it anyway!


----------



## Time4Playnow

The more I think about these and look at the initial images of them, the more excited I get! :-d

I mean an ALL-STAINLESS STEEL square - who would've thunk it???! I can't wait to see actual PHOTOS of them. I hope it's brushed SS. The silver is probably going to be a must-buy for me. That means I'll have to sell off some others to get funding for it, but that's okay.

I want to see the black DLC one too. I'm sure it will look amazing. But hopefully I can limit myself to just one of these. Definitely am getting a new Rangeman too, and that will be pricey also. 

I think a SS bracelet will be even better than the combi bracelet. If it's as nice as I think it will be, I might have to sell off many of my other squares. (but not all) Will definitely keep the 5000, 5035, and maybe a couple others.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Making a metal digital watch is not a challenge for many watchmakers (though even these are rare these days), but making a metal digital watch that's shock resistant is. So I am curious whether the GMW is a unibody metal case construction, or is it a metal-resin sandwich construction like the MTG. Could the bezel be separated from the case like most G-Shocks, or is it just a single piece of metal, I'm interested to find out. Also does it have the same dimensions as the regular square Gs, like the DW5600E, or is it bigger. I'd think in order to fit more shock absorbing material under the metal case, it has to be bigger. But I could be wrong.


----------



## gnus411

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Making a metal digital watch is not a challenge for many watchmakers (though even these are rare these days), but making a metal digital watch that's shock resistant is. So I am curious whether the GMW is a unibody metal case construction, or is it a metal-resin sandwich construction like the MTG. Could the bezel be separated from the case like most G-Shocks, or is it just a single piece of metal, I'm interested to find out. Also does it have the same dimensions as the regular square Gs, like the DW5600E, or is it bigger. I'd think in order to fit more shock absorbing material under the metal case, it has to be bigger. But I could be wrong.


Odds on the standard sandwiched construction, not sure why it would change. Look at the 5000 square series with the metal casing. The exterior is just adornment in that regard.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

Claven2 said:


> Titanium baby... wonder what that will cost.


If it's all titanium even the case, 1200-2000.

I'm totally down to get this in gold or Titanium


----------



## fcasoli

kubr1ck said:


> I'd prefer stainless as well. While I love titanium for larger G-Shocks and Pro Treks, for squares I definitely prefer the weight of stainless.


Totally agree with you! Under 140 grams is not a watch! So Mtg, Frogman... SQUARE STEEL


----------



## grinta

Fergfour said:


> I assumed from a previous post that there are different finishes but they're all SS. The Ti finish could be a darker silver color, or maybe it has a dull finish like real Ti does.


I would love a titanium with a dull finish also !


----------



## Cobia

Fer Guzman said:


> If it's all titanium even the case, 1200-2000.
> 
> I'm totally down to get this in gold or Titanium


Not at all, titanium is overrated in its worth, you can buy titanium divers for under $400, my citizen orca is a good example.
Theres a real myth around titanium on WUS, its not as exclusive or expensive as people think..
The real problem with using it is unless its highly finished it fades right out to a grey colour.
This is a little watch, theres not much point making it in Ti, where Ti comes into its own is on very big divers, its used to keep the weight down.
A small watch like this can be stainless no worries, its still going to end up a light weight watch.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Making a metal digital watch is not a challenge for many watchmakers (though even these are rare these days), but making a metal digital watch that's shock resistant is. So I am curious whether the GMW is a unibody metal case construction, or is it a metal-resin sandwich construction like the MTG. Could the bezel be separated from the case like most G-Shocks, or is it just a single piece of metal, I'm interested to find out. Also does it have the same dimensions as the regular square Gs, like the DW5600E, or is it bigger. I'd think in order to fit more shock absorbing material under the metal case, it has to be bigger. But I could be wrong.


If it's a sandwich of metal & plastic....I'm out! :-(
For me, it has to be solid case & bracelet, if they are hollow links, I'd probably walk too.


----------



## Fergfour

Cobia said:


> The real problem with using it is unless its highly finished it fades right out to a grey colour.
> This is a little watch, theres not much point making it in Ti, where Ti comes into its own is on very big divers, its used to keep the weight down.
> A small watch like this can be stainless no worries, its still going to end up a light weight watch.


I happen to love the gray look of old titanium. To each their own on looks.
It's going to be the heaviest square ever made. I wonder if people will complain that it's top heavy, or moves around the wrist too much, or if the bracelet will prevent that.


----------



## domoon

spikeyadrian said:


> If it's a sandwich of metal & plastic....I'm out! :-(
> For me, it has to be solid case & bracelet, if they are hollow links, I'd probably walk too.


by sandwitch, people meant like the usual dw5600 modules i guess. it's case, shock absorber, then internal module sandwitched. so it could still an all steell case, like dw5030, but still have the shock absorver rubber material sandwitched inside between the case and internal module. the rubber part inside is what makes a g-shock shock resistant. it absorbs the impact from the external case before it reached the internal watch module.
my guest might way off tho~
as for the links, my guess it's a solid link as it doesn't seem like how a hollow links usually look but we might have to wait until we have more pic to judge or even better, a hands on review of the watch.


----------



## kcohS-G

Wouldnt it be a little silly if it has a steel case AND a steel bezel? And i think removing/installing said steel bezel would be a pita if it does have steel case and bezel

My best guess is that either its a one piece construction OR the bezel is chromed plastic.


----------



## domoon

kcohS-G said:


> Wouldnt it be a little silly if it has a steel case AND a steel bezel? And i think removing/installing said steel bezel would be a pita if it does have steel case and bezel
> 
> My best guess is that either its a one piece construction OR the bezel is chromed plastic.


they probably took some ideas from aftermarket custom bezels 








look at the button hole, it go all the way down so not stopping it from taking it on/off the module


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

domoon said:


> they probably took some ideas from aftermarket custom bezels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the button hole, it go all the way down so not stopping it from taking it on/off the module


I pray they're all one-piece stainless steel screw back case in the shape of the classic design we're familiar with...also with the mold for the "Dream Project" already saved I can't imagine them not attempting it of these steel cases.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

grinch_actual said:


> You square jockeys are a weird bunch.


Even the voices in my head say they like it, must be a good sign. :think:


----------



## James142

I'm psyched and want them all!!


----------



## Fer Guzman

Cobia said:


> Not at all, titanium is overrated in its worth, you can buy titanium divers for under $400, my citizen orca is a good example.
> Theres a real myth around titanium on WUS, its not as exclusive or expensive as people think..
> The real problem with using it is unless its highly finished it fades right out to a grey colour.
> This is a little watch, theres not much point making it in Ti, where Ti comes into its own is on very big divers, its used to keep the weight down.
> A small watch like this can be stainless no worries, its still going to end up a light weight watch.


I prefer titanium for the weight and even in a square with a strap, if only head is titanium the difference in size is noticeable. It is a more expensive metal to work with granted not as the rate they charge for it sometimes. And for some people it doesn't give allergies like steel does.

Finally, G-Shock hasn't sold a titanium model even with a resin strap for less than 1k in decades. Just look at titanium frogs and mrg models.The closes example we have was the gw-t5030 which was made out of dlc titanium and had a strap and that was like 1300. So if they do sell a titanium square with titanium bracelet it will for sure exceed 1k.


----------



## grinch_actual

spikeyadrian said:


> Even the voices in my head say they like it, must be a good sign. :think:


Oh good! Bet you hate when they're fighting and a fueding.


----------



## domoon

speaking of dream project gold watches, i found this vid: 



this might how the bezel going to look if they're going to use that model as the base/template.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kcohS-G said:


> Wouldnt it be a little silly if it has a steel case AND a steel bezel? And i think removing/installing said steel bezel would be a pita if it does have steel case and bezel
> 
> My best guess is that either its a one piece construction OR the bezel is chromed plastic.


Whaaaaaaat??? :-s I think the opposite. It would be silly if it did NOT have a SS bezel. (from g-central's article, they think it does)

I don't plan on removing mine (why would you?), so that's not an issue.

If the entire band and case is SS, to me it would make no sense at all for the bezel to not be SS. I'm not understanding why that's silly to you.. :think:


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kcohS-G said:


> My best guess is that either its a one piece construction OR the *bezel is chromed plastic*.


Heck no, I wouldn't pay $100 for it if that's the case, let alone $1000! ;-) However, it could be the other way around: metal bezel and hard resin case. Will find out...

Here are some diagrams I've found. The _exterior_ of the current models of MTGs are made with pieces of metal and resin combined, with the core case being resin.








The _exterior_ of the MRGs are made with pieces of metal, and the core case is also metal. Though for both MTG and MRG, there are more padding and plastics pieces inside for the _internal_ module.








We will see which case it is for the new GMW.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

domoon said:


> speaking of dream project gold watches, i found this vid:
> 
> 
> 
> this might how the bezel going to look if they're going to use that model as the base/template.
> View attachment 12866293
> 
> View attachment 12866319


Don't ruin it for us lol but I know was you mean lmao

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Ok looking at this from a design point of view...could it be that the outer bezel while it solid steel/gold is compressed with another steel component which house the module, albeit a bulky heavy design but still an all-solid 5600-look model...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

grinch_actual said:


> Oh good! Bet you hate when they're fighting and a fueding.


Yup, I'll leave that part to me and the wife! :-d
Think there will be some of that going on, once I've purchased this new Stainless Steel square.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Ok looking at this from a design point of view...could it be that the outer bezel while it solid steel/gold is compressed with another steel component which house the module, albeit a bulky heavy design but still an all-solid 5600-look model...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


As a follow to my post...I've examined the dream project design...and yea it's a two-piece design...my guess is that it is held by two long screws on either side of the case.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I saw this on Google images it's the first one I've seen of the watches in real-life.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Damn, I never thought I'd get a gold watch but I may have to now.


----------



## kevio

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I saw this on Google images it's the first one I've seen of the watches in real-life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It makes sense that this is a continuation of the 5000 series as it adds Bluetooth. The fact that they use the 5000 series name is a stronger suggestion that the case is stainless steel with a screw down case back. I wonder how the bezel is attached however or if it's just a part of the case. Side view shots will tell us a lot on the construction of this.


----------



## erebus

James142 said:


> Damn, I never thought I'd get a gold watch but I may have to now.


Same! If I had to pick from the two, I will probably get the effin gold one!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Nice! May be there's some alpha gel between the 2 pieces of metal to absorb shocks.



Cowboy Bebop said:


> As a follow to my post...I've examined the dream project design...and yea it's a two-piece design...my guess is that it is held by two long screws on either side of the case.


----------



## copperjohn

I am liking that stainless one. I'm looking at the bezel. Does it look matte? Or somehow coarse? I like the look of it.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

copperjohn said:


> I am liking that stainless one. I'm looking at the bezel. Does it look matte? Or somehow coarse? I like the look of it.


The top of the steel model is a brush finish while the sides is a polished finish... the gold models top is completely polish as the rest of the watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I saw this on Google images it's the first one I've seen of the watches in real-life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They look slick!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> Whaaaaaaat??? :-s I think the opposite. It would be silly if it did NOT have a SS bezel. (from g-central's article, they think it does)
> 
> I don't plan on removing mine (why would you?), so that's not an issue.
> 
> If the entire band and case is SS, to me it would make no sense at all for the bezel to not be SS. I'm not understanding why that's silly to you.. :think:


I'm really hoping the entire watch is SOLID stainless steel.
I don't want a metal bezel that can be removed, I want the case to be milled out of a solid ingot of stainless steel! :-!
Oh and a screw on back too, whilst I'm making wishes!


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Cobia said:


> They look slick!


+1

Me Sold. 

When would they be available ?


----------



## watchw

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000-metal-screw-back-bluetooth-solar/
some more info


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

watchw said:


> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000-metal-screw-back-bluetooth-solar/
> some more info


GMW-B5000D-1, as evidenced in other Casio watch model numbers, the "D" is most definitely for stainless steel.

GMW-B5000TFG-9, TFG is a new code. My guess is Titanium Forged Gold. The watch is probably made with titanium-gold alloy.

Again this is purely my guess, so don't count on me. ;-)


----------



## kcohS-G

The rumors started with $400 price tag. Then £500-£600... prices are going up even before casio’s announcement


----------



## HiggsBoson

kcohS-G said:


> The rumors started with $400 price tag. Then £500-£600... prices are going up even before casio's announcement


Very true kcohS-G,
We are 'talking up' the price before we even know, how dumb are we?! :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> GMW-B5000D-1, as evidenced in other Casio watch model numbers, the "D" is most definitely for stainless steel.
> 
> GMW-B5000TFG-9, TFG is a new code. My guess is Titanium Forged Gold. The watch is probably made with titanium-gold alloy.
> 
> Again this is purely my guess, so don't count on me. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12873365


That's a great educated guess....if I was a scientist...which I'm not but an engineer I would say you are correct on this assumption.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

More and more I see this, more and more I'm liking it. MSRP of £500-£600? Why is the prices in pounds? Is Casio not planning to sell GWM-B5000 in the States?


----------



## RNHC

kevio said:


> Imagine if they built a titanium version of this.


Depends on which grade of titanium... I'd much rather get stainless steel than soft dingy grade 2 titanium. Now if it was grade 5 titanium, I'll be the first one in the line.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

RNHC said:


> More and more I see this, more and more I'm liking it. MSRP of £500-£600? Why is the prices in pounds? Is Casio not planning to sell GWM-B5000 in the States?


They are being released stateside otherwise I would not have been able to preorder them with my AD.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> They are being released stateside otherwise I would not have been able to preorder them with my AD.


Excellent news. What was the preorder price for SS model? Was it about same as UK MSRP £500 or $700?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

RNHC said:


> Excellent news. What was the preorder price for SS model? Was it about same as UK MSRP £500 or $700?


That sounds about right.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> That sounds about right.


What do you mean about right? Did you preorder without knowing the exact price? You really must like this model.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

RNHC said:


> What do you mean about right? Did you preorder without knowing the exact price? You really must like this model.


No nothing like that the exchange ratio is different in the USA so based on that, the price you mentioned is similar to what I had paid albeit by a few dollars. In summary I paid MSRP because it's coming from an authorized Casio dealer.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> No nothing like that the exchange ratio is different in the USA so based on that, the price you mentioned is similar to what I had paid albeit by a few dollars. In summary I paid MSRP because it's coming from an authorized Casio dealer.


I am missing something. If the model is to be sold in the US, it should have US MSRP denominated in dollars. Why would you have to do currency exchange if you bought from US AD? I don't mean to give hard time. I just don't understand how and where you pre-ordered.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Cowboy Bebop said:


> They are being released stateside otherwise I would not have been able to preorder them with my AD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What AD, I'd like to pre-order this.


----------



## erebus

Fer Guzman said:


> What AD, I'd like to pre-order this.


Same!


----------



## Fergfour

Do tell. At the same time though, can only select AD's pre-order them or something? I've never bought new from an AD otherwise I'd call one in my area and find out.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I've PM the information. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

So is *GMW-B5000TPG-9ER, * gold and titanium?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fer Guzman said:


> So is *GMW-B5000TPG-9ER, * gold and titanium?


That's the code for the gold model.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> From the brief glimpse I got of it, it was positive (hooray). About $1K US, which is pricey for a square.


Just to make a correction it's actually a bit higher lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kevio said:


> Agreed that for that amount, it'd better have sapphire. Excited about seeing a titanium version!


It actually will.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Just to make a correction it's actually a bit higher lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The gold one goes for more than 1k? damn!

I'm also interested in the AD you used for the pre-order. I might be interested.

- Luc


----------



## Fer Guzman

The gold one is about 600. 

Anyone know the model # for the titanium one.


----------



## RNHC

To clarify, the gold one was listed at 600 pounds, not dollars.


----------



## RNHC

Sounds like Cowboy Bebop ordered from an offshore AD which means US release is not a guarantee, contrary to his presumption.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

RNHC said:


> Sounds like Cowboy Bebop ordered from an offshore AD which means US release is not a guarantee, contrary to his presumption.


I bought mine in the states, and it depends some AD are slated to get them. It so happened the one I preordered from were able to preorder them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I bought mine in the states, and it depends some AD are slated to get them. It so happened the one I preordered from were able to preorder them.


If you preordered with an US AD, why would you have to convert US dollar to some other currency to pay for it? It's strange that Casio didn't set an MSRP in dollars if it's planning to sell them in the US - they always set the MSRP in the local currency of the places they are planning to sell.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

RNHC said:


> If you preordered with an US AD, why would you have to convert US dollar to some other currency to pay for it? It's strange that Casio didn't set an MSRP in dollars if it's planning to sell them in the US - they always set the MSRP in the local currency of the places they are planning to sell.


No I think you misunderstood me, I converted the UK price to compare if that was about what I paid ...we never converted anything here they showed me the MSRP in USD from their online catalog they already had the US price on it as well as the model numbers...That is rather than ending in "-1ER" it ended in "-1" which makes sense for models designated towards usa...I'm sure in Japan they are listed as "1JF"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> No I think you misunderstood me, I converted the UK price to compare if that was about what I paid ...we never converted anything here they showed me the MSRP in USD from their online catalog they already had the US price on it as well as the model numbers...


Gotcha. The mention of currency rate threw me for a loop. Reading between the lines, I am thinking US MSRP is $699 for the SS one. Am I right? :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

RNHC said:


> Gotcha. The mention of currency rate threw me for a loop. Reading between the lines, I am thinking US MSRP is $699 for the SS one. Am I right? :-d


At the time when I placed my order the SS was listed at 475USD, I think from the gcentral site it stated 500EUR so I'm not sure now because that means it costs more in Europe. But I also recall seeing a lower price than this on that first website relojesdemoda when it got leaked...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> At the time when I placed my order the SS was listed at 475USD, I think from the gcentral site it stated 500EUR so I'm not sure now because that means it costs more in Europe.


I know it's generally more expensive in Europe but $225 difference? Wow. Maybe the UK price is including VAT which add 20% to the price. Any way you cut it, $475 sounds a lot better than $700. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've kinda/sorta been keeping an eye on this thread, but may have missed some posts here or there. Don't feel like reading thru the entire 20 pages... (which reminds me, wouldn't it be great to have the ability to search WITHIN a thread? I've not seen the ability to do that, but maybe I missed it.. I suppose I could try that with Google - haven't done it yet.)

*** EDIT: Nevermind! I just happened to look right up above the thread, to see an option that says "Search thread"! :roll: Doh!!! :rodekaart I tested it out, it seems to work okay. Pulls up all instances of a keyword from a thread...


Anyway what I'm wondering is, do we have any info on the release dates of these yet??

Also, seems like there will be a titanium model. Any word on price for that one? Color?? :think:


----------



## De smid

they show up on the AD ordering website in the EU, usually u can expect them within a week


----------



## domoon

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It actually will.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


did the sapphire glass confirmed by your AD? if so, this might be the first square with sapphire no?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

domoon said:


> did the sapphire glass confirmed by your AD? if so, this might be the first square with sapphire no?


Yes the catalog stated sapphire among other improvements like LED for the lighting

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> I've kinda/sorta been keeping an eye on this thread, but may have missed some posts here or there. Don't feel like reading thru the entire 20 pages... (which reminds me, wouldn't it be great to have the ability to search WITHIN a thread? I've not seen the ability to do that, but maybe I missed it.. I suppose I could try that with Google - haven't done it yet.)
> 
> *** EDIT: Nevermind! I just happened to look right up above the thread, to see an option that says "Search thread"! :roll: Doh!!! :rodekaart I tested it out, it seems to work okay. Pulls up all instances of a keyword from a thread...
> 
> Anyway what I'm wondering is, do we have any info on the release dates of these yet??
> 
> Also, seems like there will be a titanium model. Any word on price for that one? Color?? :think:


The titanium is listed at 1200USD MSRP. the dealer told me they weren't taking anymore orders for that one as the my only were alloted 5.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

HAHA! This is a square we're talking about?! 

I will throw some sprinkles on one of my Rangeman. Only $500! At least it has a compass.


----------



## Fergfour

Apples and oranges. The heart wants what the heart wants.
The t5030c square was $1250 by the way.


----------



## kcohS-G

Dang... $250 is my limit for the titanium version  ... guess ill just have to drool at the gmw counting thread.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Time4Playnow said:


> Anyway what I'm wondering is, do we have any info on the release dates of these yet??
> 
> Also, seems like there will be a titanium model. Any word on price for that one? Color?? :think:


I believe release is May


----------



## Fergfour

kcohS-G said:


> Dang... $250 is my limit for the titanium version  ... guess ill just have to drool at the gmw counting thread.


250? The gw5000 was 450 in 2009 and that wasn't all metal or titanium and didn't have sapphire crystal....


----------



## kcohS-G

Fergfour said:


> 250? The gw5000 was 450 in 2009 and that wasn't all metal or titanium and didn't have sapphire crystal....


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fer Guzman said:


> I believe release is May


Good, I hope that is accurate. Then we can get all the necessary details from Baselworld. ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> Good, I hope that is accurate. Then we can get all the necessary details from Baselworld. ;-)


I _should_ have some interesting info coming from an AD early next week. ;-)


----------



## RNHC

Hmm... not sure if I'm liking those dimples on the bracelet links. I prefer the conventional style links on the MRGs and MRTs.


----------



## phattbam

looking forward to the release of the SS one, always wanted one and now it's possible. just hoping it's financially possible LOL


----------



## gnus411

Curoius what the DLC version will look like. Dare I hope for a negative display?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

jl2002jk said:


> looks so cool


Haha...regarding the DLC model, I have yet to see it but my AD said to me there was no doubt I wouldn't like it...he knows me well and he's never been wrong lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Alright guys, I have the low-down on at least some of this information... ;-) I'm kinda in a hurry now, so can write more later.

(this is for U.S. release)


The all-silver model: GMW-B5000D-1, MSRP $500


The gold model: GMW-B5000TFG-9, MSRP $600


Black DLC model: GMW-B5000TFC-1, MSRP TBD... -- limited to 500 worldwide. POSITIVE display.


No word on a titanium version yet. This is from AZ Fine Time.

All of these are due for a MAY release in the U.S. (I don't have a specific date)

I've seen a photo of the DLC model, and it has a positive display, and the dial looks VERY similar to the GW-M5610-1 (also to the DW-5030). I thought I'd want the DLC, but after seeing the photo the dial is too similar to my 5030. So a no-go on that one for me.

*The big news -- AZ Fine Time has the silver and gold ones available NOW on their website for pre-order.* I've pre-ordered both. (hear that, Kubr1ck -- GOLD in my future!!) :-d:-d Minimum 20% deposit required.

Personally I'm still waiting to hear about a titanium model. If that becomes available, I'll have to get it, I'm sure!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Alright guys, I have the low-down on at least some of this information... ;-) I'm kinda in a hurry now, so can write more later.
> 
> (this is for U.S. release)
> 
> The all-silver model: GMW-B5000D-1, MSRP $500
> 
> The gold model: GMW-B5000TFG-9, MSRP $600
> 
> Black DLC model: GMW-B5000TFC-1, MSRP TBD... -- limited to 500 worldwide. POSITIVE display.
> 
> No word on a titanium version yet. This is from AZ Fine Time.
> 
> All of these are due for a MAY release in the U.S. (I don't have a specific date)
> 
> I've seen a photo of the DLC model, and it has a positive display, and the dial looks VERY similar to the GW-M5610-1 (also to the DW-5030).
> 
> I thought I'd want the DLC, but after seeing the photo the dial is too similar to my 5030. So a no-go on that one for me.
> 
> *The big news -- AZ Fine Time has the silver and gold ones available NOW on their website for pre-order.* I've pre-ordered both. (hear that, Kubr1ck -- GOLD in my future!!) :-d:-d Minimum 20% deposit required.
> 
> Personally I'm still waiting to hear about a titanium model. If that becomes available, I'll have to get it, I'm sure!


Cool beans on the black DLC...my AD was able to get the pricing on that one via their direct rep and did lock me in on it...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

Time4Playnow said:


> Alright guys, I have the low-down on at least some of this information... ;-) I'm kinda in a hurry now, so can write more later.
> 
> (this is for U.S. release)
> 
> The all-silver model: GMW-B5000D-1, MSRP $500
> 
> The gold model: GMW-B5000TFG-9, MSRP $600
> 
> Black DLC model: GMW-B5000TFC-1, MSRP TBD... -- limited to 500 worldwide. POSITIVE display.
> 
> No word on a titanium version yet. This is from AZ Fine Time.
> 
> All of these are due for a MAY release in the U.S. (I don't have a specific date)
> 
> I've seen a photo of the DLC model, and it has a positive display, and the dial looks VERY similar to the GW-M5610-1 (also to the DW-5030).
> 
> I thought I'd want the DLC, but after seeing the photo the dial is too similar to my 5030. So a no-go on that one for me.
> 
> *The big news -- AZ Fine Time has the silver and gold ones available NOW on their website for pre-order.* I've pre-ordered both. (hear that, Kubr1ck -- GOLD in my future!!) :-d:-d Minimum 20% deposit required.
> 
> Personally I'm still waiting to hear about a titanium model. If that becomes available, I'll have to get it, I'm sure!


Great info! So tempting, but alas I think I'm out for this one. The bricks just don't do it for me, and my preference leans towards a negative display. However, it's still exciting and look forward to seeing everyone's new aquisitions!

Also the DLC pic they have on the site looks a little shanty...not sure about 1K for that guy, but I guess the limited nature of it bumps up the scratch.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Alright guys, I have the low-down on at least some of this information... ;-) I'm kinda in a hurry now, so can write more later.
> 
> (this is for U.S. release)
> 
> The all-silver model: GMW-B5000D-1, MSRP $500
> 
> The gold model: GMW-B5000TFG-9, MSRP $600
> 
> Black DLC model: GMW-B5000TFC-1, MSRP TBD... -- limited to 500 worldwide. POSITIVE display.
> 
> No word on a titanium version yet. This is from AZ Fine Time.
> 
> All of these are due for a MAY release in the U.S. (I don't have a specific date)
> 
> I've seen a photo of the DLC model, and it has a positive display, and the dial looks VERY similar to the GW-M5610-1 (also to the DW-5030).
> 
> I thought I'd want the DLC, but after seeing the photo the dial is too similar to my 5030. So a no-go on that one for me.
> 
> *The big news -- AZ Fine Time has the silver and gold ones available NOW on their website for pre-order.* I've pre-ordered both. (hear that, Kubr1ck -- GOLD in my future!!) :-d:-d Minimum 20% deposit required.
> 
> Personally I'm still waiting to hear about a titanium model. If that becomes available, I'll have to get it, I'm sure!


By the way, one thing I do know is that the black model is Porter Collaboration...based on what my AD told me this is also the titanium model with a DLC coating.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I've reached out to my AD to get further clarification I know I preordered a model that had an MSRP above the black model azfinetime had...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aron

Damn I have my finger hovering across the confirm button but just can’t bring myself to commit. I know I’ll kick myself for not ordering this but congrats to all of those who end up getting one. What a beautiful watch.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> By the way, one thing I do know is that the black model is Porter Collaboration...based on what my AD told me this is also the titanium model with a DLC coating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Your AD might be mistaken. This is the info that AZ Fine Time has - indicating it has a SS band. (and, one would assume, SS case also)

If I remember right, the 30th anniv titanium square was a Japan-only release, so my guess is that Casio might do the same thing this time. Titanium might not come to the U.S. at all, be a JDM model that is harder to get. Just an opinion.


----------



## Galaga

Are the stainless steel and gold editions limited ?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Galaga said:


> Are the stainless steel and gold editions limited ?


Don't believe they are based on convo with AZ Fine Time. AZ Fine Time says that there should be plenty of those available.


----------



## watchw

Is there any chance the price will drop soon and cost like gw5000?


----------



## Time4Playnow

watchw said:


> Is there any chance the price will drop soon and cost like gw5000?


SOON? No. Eventually -- no. :-d:-d:-d

Who knows. I'm not a prognosta.... prognisti.... prognosti.... CAN'T SEE THE FUTURE, dammit! :-d

But given their retail prices.... my guess is they won't drop to the level of the GW-5K, UNLESS they just aren't selling. (unlikely...) ;-)

BTW, watchw - did you ever get a GW-5000?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Your AD might be mistaken. This is the info that AZ Fine Time has - indicating it has a SS band. (and, one would assume, SS case also)
> 
> If I remember right, the 30th anniv titanium square was a Japan-only release, so my guess is that Casio might do the same thing this time. Titanium might not come to the U.S. at all, be a JDM model that is harder to get. Just an opinion.


Thanks for this info, my AD will confirm with the rep tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

The SS is the only other Casio besides my GW5000 that I would consider purchasing.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Thanks for this info, my AD will confirm with the rep tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If this was a misunderstanding I'm due for a price difference, the owner confirmed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

Not yet (=
I almost pulled the trigger several times but then the new Rangeman came out and now these, making it impossible to decide! 


Time4Playnow said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance the price will drop soon and cost like gw5000?
> 
> 
> 
> SOON? No. Eventually -- no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows. I'm not a prognosta.... prognisti.... prognosti.... CAN'T SEE THE FUTURE, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But given their retail prices.... my guess is they won't drop to the level of the GW-5K, UNLESS they just aren't selling. (unlikely...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, watchw - did you ever get a GW-5000?
Click to expand...


----------



## Time4Playnow

In a few months, I'm gonna look like THIS guy. ;-)

Already started growing out the 'stache.

Have the shirt on order from Walmart, and the gold chains coming in from J.C. Penney.

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## watchw

Lol
The gold version is just too much bling for me... I would go with the silver version, it's more versatile.


----------



## Time4Playnow

watchw said:


> Lol
> The gold version is just too much bling for me... I would go with the silver version, it's more versatile.


Did someone say......BLING??? :-d


----------



## watchw

BTW i noticed it didn't say anything about" sapphire crystal " in the official specs...


----------



## watchw

Thanks for making me blind (;


Time4Playnow said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> The gold version is just too much bling for me... I would go with the silver version, it's more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say......BLING???
Click to expand...


----------



## RNHC

Galaga said:


> Are the stainless steel and gold editions limited ?





Time4Playnow said:


> Don't believe they are based on convo with AZ Fine Time. AZ Fine Time says that there should be plenty of those available.


Excellent news. That means I get afford to wait and check it out more thoroughly when it comes out. I want to know if the bracelet is solid link and what kind of clasp it's using. And if it's really sapphire glass.


----------



## zabat

Time4Playnow said:


>


Thanks for this information. When I saw the Bluetooth Icon, I had hopes that it had a module with a Vibe alarm. Although the fact that it was solar should have clued me into the unlikeliness of that. Oh, well, it still has LED lighting and STN LCD. I might still have to get one. Considering that I've been whining for an all metal digital G-Shock pretty much since I joined the forum!


----------



## watchw

Don't you find it odd that the sapphire crystal is not mentioned here? 


zabat said:


> Time4Playnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this information. When I saw the Bluetooth Icon, I had hopes that it had a module with a Vibe alarm. Although the fact that it was solar should have clued me into the unlikeliness of that. Oh, well, it still has LED lighting and STN LCD. I might still have to get one. Considering that I've been whining for an all metal digital G-Shock pretty much since I joined the forum!
Click to expand...


----------



## zabat

You would think... Seems pretty comprehensive... Oh oh...


----------



## erebus

Has there ever been a sapphire crystal square (perhaps obvious question??)? I am excited to wear the gold one!! It's going to be fun I think--I don't have any gold watches.


----------



## Time4Playnow

watchw said:


> Don't you find it odd that the sapphire crystal is not mentioned here?


Not necessarily. No one said that was a complete list of features.

Why focus on something negative? You're probably concerned about something that won't be a concern at all. The g-central.com site says that they do have sapphire. For the price, they should.


----------



## Cobia

watchw said:


> Is there any chance the price will drop soon and cost like gw5000?


Seeings they are made out of metal i doubt they will ever drop to the price of a standard resin 5000 but the will definitely drop in price in time like most standard edition G's do in time.

Ive no doubt these are going to be a massive hit, casio will make tonnes the market will get oversupplied and saturated, the prices will start coming down.


----------



## kubr1ck

I am all over that DLC version like white on rice baby.


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> I am all over that DLC version like white on rice baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quOTE]
> 
> Oh yes, now that's what I'm waiting for! :-!


----------



## Fer Guzman

it says MSRP TBD, but it's listed at 1k on the az fine time website. I talked to them yesterday they had no info, I wonder how many allocations they are getting since it's only 500 world wide.

Of note, the GW-T5030 was also a porter collaboration, msrp around 1200 USD, no sapphire. But in the description az fine time writes: "*G-Shock GMW-B5000* series features metal bezels and bands with the classic square shape plus a sapphire crystal".

I'm waiting to hear back tomorrow to see if a titanium version will exist.

I also wonder how much the weight will be.


----------



## Cobia

I dont think G's need sapphire, the bezel area protects the crystal very well and sapphire isnt as shock resistant as say Seikos Hardlex or hardened mineral crystals that casio uses.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cobia said:


> I dont think G's need sapphire, the bezel area protects the crystal very well and sapphire isnt as shock resistant as say Seikos Hardlex or hardened mineral crystals that casio uses.


The only reason I see for Sapphire crystal is the overall high quality feel of the watch and, of course, the scratch resistance. 
My Rolex, Omega and MRG's all have Sapphire Crystal, so if it's good enough for those 'high end' watches, I'd like so see it 
on these new watches too. :-!
To me, it's all about the quality of the materials used, to justify the price premium. :-!


----------



## Fergfour

I usually buy pre-owned G's, (as new looking as possible of course) and I can't tell you how many I've passed on due to a scratch or multiple scratches on the crystal. I'd welcome sapphire personally. For these particular chromes though I could live without. These are more of a dress/office watch to me, they'll probably weigh almost 3x that of a Gw5000 and that shiny finish could be a scratch magnet.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Is anybody else here hoping that the final production model finish, on these new watches is matt/brushed finish, rather than 'mirror finish' chrome? :think:
If the finish is 'Mirror' on the Stainless Steel case, I'll probably hang on until the DLC and/or the Titanium finish are released. 
I must admit though, I'm kinda enjoying the anticipation of these new watches. :-!


----------



## randb

What's a target alarm? How would that work?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## De smid

randb said:


> What's a target alarm? How would that work?


in the description it said something about a phone finder function, maybe thats what they mean. also the sapphire crystal is confirmed and the gold model is SS, not titanium. hopefully the black one will be...the price ive read about in theis thread surely indicates titanium. no reason for DLC to be more expansive then goldplating. if it is a solid titanium case i'll buy it and mount a GW-5000 resin strap on it.

35th anniversary....good times ahead!


----------



## domoon

De smid said:


> in the description it said something about a phone finder function, maybe thats what they mean. also the sapphire crystal is confirmed and the gold model is SS, not titanium. hopefully the black one will be...the price ive read about in theis thread surely indicates titanium. no reason for DLC to be more expansive then goldplating. if it is a solid titanium case i'll buy it and mount a GW-5000 resin strap on it.
> 
> 35th anniversary....good times ahead!


it's porter collabs and iirc only limited to 500 pieces worldwide. of course the price will be that high, and i bet it'll only go higher after nomore left on the shelf


----------



## kcohS-G

Glad to know im not the only one here who would replace the bands and bezel with ordinary resin.  

now to find me some $500+... how much do human kidneys cost nowadays? I have a spare just adding weight to my body


----------



## Fergfour

Replace the bracelet and bezel? I’d just spend a couple hundred on some other screwback in that case. Sapphire/Bluetooth isn’t worth 300 to me.


----------



## watchw

Can you even replace the bezel? I assumed it's built into the steel case itself


----------



## acadian

watchw said:


> Can you even replace the bezel? I assumed it's built into the steel case itself


my best guess - it has cutouts behind the pushers that let you slide it off.


----------



## kcohS-G

Fergfour said:


> Replace the bracelet and bezel? I'd just spend a couple hundred on some other screwback in that case. Sapphire/Bluetooth isn't worth 300 to me.


If casio makes a sapphire, bluetooth, screwback, metal cased, stn lcd, led illumination, brick pattern solar panel, with ordinary resin bezel and bands, ill gladly pay for $300 for it


----------



## Time4Playnow

Some of you guys are funny. :-d Talking about replacing the band of a metal square with a resin one? :-x:-s That would be like....buying a Chevy truck with a 450hp Hemi engine - and then replacing the engine with one from a Volkswagon Beetle. :-d:-d:-d




kcohS-G said:


> Glad to know *im not the only one here *who would replace the bands and bezel with ordinary resin.





kcohS-G said:


> now to find me some $500+... how much do human kidneys cost nowadays? I have a spare just adding weight to my body




Yep, you're in good company. You and one other person! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Some of you guys are funny. :-d Talking about replacing the band of a metal square with a resin one? :-x:-s That would be like....buying a Chevy truck with a 450hp Hemi engine - and then replacing the engine with one from a Volkswagon Beetle. :-d:-d:-d
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're in good company. You and one other person! :-d:-d:-d


Lol...I don't plan on changing anything about them...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G

Time4Playnow said:


> Some of you guys are funny. :-d Talking about replacing the band of a metal square with a resin one? :-x:-s That would be like....buying a Chevy truck with a 450hp Hemi engine - and then replacing the engine with one from a Volkswagon Beetle. :-d:-d:-d
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're in good company. You and one other person! :-d:-d:-d


nah, your comparison is like buying the gmw and replacing the module from a f91w 

Mine is like buying a truck with a 450hp hemi engine and then replacing the *body* with a volkswagen beetle


----------



## Time4Playnow

kcohS-G said:


> nah, your comparison is like buying the gmw and replacing the module from a f91w
> 
> Mine is like buying a truck with a 450hp hemi engine and then replacing the *body* with a volkswagen beetle


Whatever you say, buddy, whatever you say. ;-):-d


----------



## Fer Guzman

So AZ Fine Time sold out of the GMWB5000TFC. Another AD told me today that the GMWB5000TFC is titanium, cost 1200, it's a japanese edition with different packaging. Coming out late spring. I know AZ Fine Time had it listed at 1000, possible an error in price cause the sheet did say TBD.


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> Some of you guys are funny. :-d Talking about replacing the band of a metal square with a resin one? :-x:-s That would be like....buying a Chevy truck with a 450hp Hemi engine - and then replacing the engine with one from a Volkswagon Beetle. :-d:-d:-d


More like putting auto tires on an Abrams tank.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Yeah, when I spoke to the folks at AZFT yesterday, they didn't know what the MSRP would be for the DLC model. It was only later in the day that they added it to the website with the $1K figure.

They do not have any info about a titanium model, yet. I just asked them again today. ;-) And admittedly, full details are kinda sparse even on the 3 we know about so far. AZFT suggested that what Casio MIGHT do, is wait and see how these metal squares sell over the next year or so, before deciding whether to produce a titanium version. I get the logic, but if that's true, they'd miss the chance to bring one out during the 35th anniv! :-x Hopefully they won't delay. ;-):-d



Fer Guzman said:


> it says MSRP TBD, but it's listed at 1k on the az fine time website. I talked to them yesterday they had no info, I wonder how many allocations they are getting since it's only 500 world wide.
> 
> Of note, the GW-T5030 was also a porter collaboration, msrp around 1200 USD, no sapphire. But in the description az fine time writes: "*G-Shock GMW-B5000* series features metal bezels and bands with the classic square shape plus a sapphire crystal".
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back tomorrow to see if a titanium version will exist.
> 
> I also wonder how much the weight will be.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fer Guzman said:


> So AZ Fine Time sold out of the GMWB5000TFC. Another AD told me today that the GMWB5000TFC is titanium, cost 1200, it's a japanese edition with different packaging. Coming out late spring. I know AZ Fine Time had it listed at 1000, possible an error in price cause the sheet did say TBD.


Hmmmm.....:think: For my sake (and others) I hope that's incorrect info. :-x Cause if it's true then I just passed up a chance to own it! :rodekaart But, the spec sheet that AZFT sent me yesterday DID say "SS" band for the DLC model. And they seem to be pretty convinced that it's not titanium. I guess we'll see!

But maybe in reality....the DLC model that AZFT is aware of IS stainless steel, and a U.S. release, but perhaps there IS a corresponding Japanese-only version that is titanium?? :think: Ahhhh, the mystery.... :-d (kinda sorta similar in a way to the first Rangeman, where the Japan version had a c/f strap while the U.S. release vers just had a resin strap)


----------



## Fer Guzman

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm.....:think: For my sake (and others) I hope that's incorrect info. :-x Cause if it's true then I just passed up a chance to own it! :rodekaart But, the spec sheet that AZFT sent me yesterday DID say "SS" band for the DLC model. And they seem to be pretty convinced that it's not titanium. I guess we'll see!
> 
> But maybe in reality....the DLC model that AZFT is aware of IS stainless steel, and a U.S. release, but perhaps there IS a corresponding Japanese-only version that is titanium?? :think: Ahhhh, the mystery.... :-d (kinda sorta similar in a way to the first Rangeman, where the Japan version had a c/f strap while the U.S. release vers just had a resin strap)


"SS Band" means maybe titanium head?


----------



## Fer Guzman

Yeah I didn’t order from AZFT because I was waiting for clarification and now they are out of units . So I don’t really want to order from this AD if it’s the same watch for 200 more.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cobia said:


> I dont think G's need sapphire, the bezel area protects the crystal very well and sapphire isnt as shock resistant as say Seikos Hardlex or hardened mineral crystals that casio uses.


I don't think Gs actually "need" sapphire either, for the most part. But, sapphire is more or less the gold standard for watch crystals, and it's kind of expected in higher-end models.

There are many Gs that use sapphire already. MRG, MTG, GPWs, GWG Mudmaster, GWF-D1000 Frogs, GW-A1100 Aviators, & maybe others..

Just as a personal thing, if I'm buying an expensive G like those above, or like a $500-600+ metal square, I would expect it to have sapphire. And I'd want it to. I like the scratch resistance. If Casio wants to give it added strength, they can make it thicker. Just as an example, the Seiko "Darth Tuna" dive watch that I used to own uses sapphire, & has something like a 4-5mm thick crystal! Gotta be pretty shatter/shock resistant, I'd think! :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fer Guzman said:


> "SS Band" means maybe titanium head?


To me that would make no sense at all. Why put a SS band on a watch with a titanium case?? I can't see it..

I think it's more likely that there's a Japan-only model that is fully titanium, that AZFT is not aware of yet.


----------



## Fer Guzman

The old school TW-7000 had a titanium head and steel bracelet.


----------



## Degr8n8

I ordered the DLC model today. I'm really uncomfortable putting out that kind of money on a watch that I know nothing about, I'm really hoping it's titanium. AZFT said over the phone that it should be coming out in April. I haven't been this excited about a watch in a long time. My guess is that if they have to clarify that the "band" is stainless steel, then that must mean that the watch head is titanium, otherwise they would just refer to it as a stainless steel watch. I would also venture that the gold model is built the same way as the DLC model as they are both plated metals and have similar model numbers as mentioned earlier in this thread. Additionally, it makes more sense to coat titanium than it does to coat stainless steel. As a matter of fact, when looking at the MR-G models I don't think casio has ever made a DLC coated stainless steel product, they however have always done DLC coated titanium. This is no guarantee nevertheless as the new frogman and the GW5000 are both DLC coated stainless steel watches.


----------



## Degr8n8

Time4Playnow said:


> To me that would make no sense at all. Why put a SS band on a watch with a titanium case?? I can't see it..
> 
> I think it's more likely that there's a Japan-only model that is fully titanium, that AZFT is not aware of yet.


Stainless steel band on a titanium head makes sense for four reasons:
1: Machining titanium is difficult and a stainless steel band brings costs down.
2. It allows the same band to be used across all three models to further keep costs down
3. From a function stand point the titanium head is light keeping the watch less top heavy which is further complimented by the stainless steel band which counterbalances the head of the watch. (for those who own a regular g5600 and a gw 5000, you will notice that the 5000 feels top heavy because of the steel head, a heavier band would correct this)
4. Unless the titanium is hardened, a stainless steel band is less prone to dings making it a better material for a watch band even if it is DLC coated as DLC coating wont protect against dings.

I will say though, that I'd still prefer all titanium lol.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Degr8n8 said:


> I ordered the DLC model today. I'm really uncomfortable putting out that kind of money on a watch that I know nothing about, I'm really hoping it's titanium. AZFT said over the phone that it should be coming out in April. I haven't been this excited about a watch in a long time. My guess is that if they have to clarify that the "band" is stainless steel, then that must mean that the watch head is titanium, otherwise they would just refer to it as a stainless steel watch. I would also venture that the gold model is built the same way as the DLC model as they are both plated metals and have similar model numbers as mentioned earlier in this thread. Additionally, it makes more sense to coat titanium than it does to coat stainless steel. As a matter of fact, when looking at the MR-G models I don't think casio has ever made a DLC coated stainless steel product, they however have always done DLC coated titanium. This is no guarantee nevertheless as the new frogman and the GW5000 are both DLC coated stainless steel watches.


You might be right. As for me, if the watch head is titanium and the band is SS, that's not what I'd want. By putting a SS band on that watch, they'd be negating most of the effects of using titanium on the watch head in terms of overall weight reduction. On the other hand, if they produce a model that is ALL titanium, I'd be all over that in a heartbeat. But if they did that it would probably be more than $1K... Maybe much more.

Regardless - I'm very much looking forward to the SS silver and gold models. Both look to be beautiful, and so different from any other squares in my collection! ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fer Guzman said:


> So AZ Fine Time sold out of the GMWB5000TFC. Another AD told me today that the GMWB5000TFC is titanium, cost 1200, it's a japanese edition with different packaging. Coming out late spring. I know AZ Fine Time had it listed at 1000, possible an error in price cause the sheet did say TBD.


This is what my AD said also is was 1200...they said they'll find out for me tonight from the rep.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This is what my AD said also is was 1200...they said they'll find out for me tonight from the rep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha me too. I should know tomorrow. I'm for sure ordering the gold one, which I doubt I'll use but I've always wanted a gold square. And I'd prefer a titanium one. I'm having a hard time believing a titanium one w/Ti bracelet is only 1200.


----------



## kubr1ck

Fer Guzman said:


> Haha me too. I should know tomorrow. I'm for sure ordering the gold one, which I doubt I'll use but I've always wanted a gold square. And I'd prefer a titanium one. I'm having a hard time believing a titanium one w/Ti bracelet is only 1200.


I dunno, 1200 is pretty high for a square. Pro Trek's Manaslu titanium/resin watches with sapphire crystals that are made on the Premium Production Line in Yamagata are in the 1K-1200 range, and those are exquisite pieces with far more functions. What did you expect a titanium square to cost? Just curious.


----------



## Fer Guzman

kubr1ck said:


> I dunno, 1200 is pretty high for a square. Pro Trek's Manaslu titanium/resin watches with sapphire crystals that are made on the Premium Production Line in Yamagata are in the 1K-1200 range, and those are exquisite pieces with far more functions. What did you expect a titanium square to cost? Just curious.


GW-T5030 with dlc titanium case and resin strap, porter collaboration, limited to 200 units, was 130,000 yen. So if this has a titanium case and bracelet, limited to 500 units, also a porter collaboration, I would expect it to be around the same-at the least.


----------



## kubr1ck

Fer Guzman said:


> GW-T5030 with dlc titanium case and strap, porter collaboration, limited to 200 units, was 130,000 yen. So if this has a titanium case and bracelet, limited to 500 units, also a porter collaboration, I would expect it to be around the same-at the least.


Makes sense. I forgot about the limited quantity. My guess is that this one will be SS, not Ti though. I guess we'll see.


----------



## grinch_actual

kubr1ck said:


> Makes sense. I forgot about the limited quantity. My guess is that this one will be SS, not Ti though. I guess we'll see.


Nah, you were right the first time. $1200 for a square might as well come with a window to lick.

That new Rangeman is looking better and better.


----------



## kubr1ck

grinch_actual said:


> Nah, you were right the first time. $1200 for a square might as well come with a window to lick.
> 
> That new Rangeman is looking better and better.


LOL, I love how you don't even attempt to conceal your disdain for squares.


----------



## RNHC

Time4Playnow said:


> To me that would make no sense at all. Why put a SS band on a watch with a titanium case?? I can't see it..


I have never seen a watch that used different metal for the head and the bracelet. I heard the reason was the different hardness between metals that may cause one to wear down the other where they meet.



Fer Guzman said:


> The old school TW-7000 had a titanium head and steel bracelet.


This is the first one I've heard about. Has there been another titanium/steel combo since (last 30+ years)?



Degr8n8 said:


> Stainless steel band on a titanium head makes sense for four reasons:
> 1: Machining titanium is difficult and a stainless steel band brings costs down...


Maybe back in the 80's when TW-7000 came out, machining titanium may have been difficult but the technology has advanced to a point where Grade 5 (not the soft Grade 2) titanium watch can be made and sold for less than $300 and still make profit (Look up Hamtun H1 watches).

There is no good reason for Casio to use steel bracelet on titanium head where they are going to charge over $1000 for it and especially if it's going to be a limited edition. So most likely this is going to be a DLC steel watch which makes sense and things easier production-wise if you think about it. Just make steel watches - send one batch to be gold plated, one to be DLC'd and one to be polished. By not using another material/metal, Casio can simplify the production a lot.


----------



## Fer Guzman

RNHC said:


> Maybe back in the 80's when TW-7000 came out, machining titanium may have been difficult but the technology has advanced to a point where Grade 5 (not the soft Grade 2) titanium watch can be made and sold for less than $300 and still make profit (Look up Hamtun H1 watches).
> 
> There is no good reason for Casio to use steel bracelet on titanium head where they are going to charge over $1000 for it and especially if it's going to be a limited edition. So most likely this is going to be a DLC steel watch which makes sense and things easier production-wise if you think about it. Just make steel watches - send one batch to be gold plated, one to be DLC'd and one to be polished. By not using another material/metal, Casio can simplify the production a lot.


G-Shock doesn't sell any titanium models for cheap. Now Casio Lineage which is fully titanium case and bracelet are like 300-400. But g-shock pricing is different. They charge 1200-1600k for watches with titanium heads and resin strap, frogman gwt5030, etc.


----------



## grinch_actual

kubr1ck said:


> LOL, I love how you don't even attempt to conceal your disdain for squares.


Haha. It's the tiny buttons. Madness!

I maybe biased but that don't make me wrong.

Plus there are folks here that are excited for this dumb-dumb watch but hated on the new Rangeman. I feel obligated to get my shots in. Petty? Yes!


----------



## RNHC

Degr8n8 said:


> 4. Unless the titanium is hardened, a stainless steel band is less prone to dings making it a better material for a watch band...


You shouldn't make such a sweeping statement. It all depends on the grade of titanium. Grade 5 titanium is harder, more scratch resistant than stainless steel.


----------



## RNHC

Fer Guzman said:


> G-Shock doesn't sell any titanium models for cheap. Now Casio Lineage which is fully titanium case and bracelet are like 300-400. But g-shock pricing is different. They charge 1200-1600k for watches with titanium heads and resin strap, frogman gwt5030, etc.


That's true. No argument from me on how G-Shock prices its titanium watches. It just goes to show you that titanium may not be the best value proposition when buying a G-Shock. In fact, I'd call it a rip-off.

P.s. I am surprised and impressed that you understood my gibberish. I re-read what I wrote and had to say "what the hell did I write." I think I skipped over a word or two and ran on a couple of sentences. Got to slow down when writing.


----------



## Fer Guzman

RNHC said:


> You shouldn't make such a sweeping statement. It all depends on the grade of titanium. Grade 5 titanium is harder, more scratch resistant than stainless steel.


un-coated grade 5 titanium is not more scratch resistant that say 904L SS. 



RNHC said:


> That's true. No argument from me on how G-Shock prices its titanium watches. It just goes to show you that titanium may not be the best value proposition when buying a G-Shock. In fact, I'd call it a rip-off.
> 
> P.s. I am surprised and impressed that you understood my gibberish. I re-read what I wrote and had to say "what the hell did I write." I think I skipped over a word or two and ran on a couple of sentences. Got to slow down when writing.


The last model I remember was a decent price for titanium was the geez gs-1300, gs-1400; since then the premium g-shock puts on titanium is definitely way over priced.


----------



## RNHC

Time4Playnow said:


> But maybe in reality....the DLC model that AZFT is aware of IS stainless steel, and a U.S. release, but perhaps there IS a corresponding Japanese-only version that is titanium??


Maybe you are right - there could be two versions of DLC models: DLC stainless steel and Japan-only DLC titanium LE.


----------



## bmdaia

These are a huge question mark. The shape of the GW resin does not seem to lend itself to being machined from solid metal. I can’t pull any of these triggers without solid pics. If I pay a late premium so be it. Still very exciting though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Fer Guzman said:


> un-coated grade 5 titanium is not more scratch resistant that say 904L SS.


It absolutely is. Are you going to say 904L stainless steel is harder than 316L too? And what's this "un-coated" business? Where (and what) are you cutting-and-pasting from?

EDIT: Here are some basic info on hardness of metals used in watches. https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/steels-titaniums-coatings-hardnesses-273374.html

Key exerpts: 
316L watches usually have 200 - 240 HV (Vickers Hardness)
904L watches usually have 200 - 240 HV
There are no differences in hardness between 316L, 316L VM and 904L stainless steels used in watches.
The U-boat steel used Sinn watches' cases have circa 350 HV.
The grade 5 titanium alloy has circa 340 - 400 HV, usually around 360 HV. 
IWC uses grade 5 titanium in its watches, hence IWC titanium watches' cases have circa 360 HV.

Note: Higher the HV number, harder the metal.


----------



## GFSEA86

Oof, comes out in May? Easy sell to the wife, as it now qualifies as a birthday present! 


Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## Fer Guzman

RNHC said:


> It absolutely is. Are you going to say 904L stainless steel is harder than 306L too? And what's this "un-coated" business? Where (and what) are you cutting-and-pasting from?


I believe 316L is more scratch resist but 904l is better corrosion resistance.

Just like there are grades of titanium, different types of steel have different scratch resistant qualities. The SS used in a cheap watch isn't as scratch resistant as the steel used in a rolex.

By qualifying my mention of titanium with "un-coated", I meant with no DLC or the equivalent coatings Seiko and Citizen apply because titanium coated with one of these is indeed more scratch resistant than steel. I'm not copy/pasting from anywhere. It is knowledge I have acquired as a WIS, but if you insist that I prove to you that grade 5 is not more scratch resistant that some SS:

"The hardness of titanium is lower than some steels, so it scratches easier than most steel. However, titanium is much much harder than gold, platinum and aluminum. Coatings can improve the hardness of titanium as well, and there are many coatings out there that we might cover in another article. Grade 5 titanium has around 35 Rockwell C (Rc) hardness. Steels have a range of hardness from low values all the way up to 55 Rc for hardened carbon steels to 65 Rc for tool steels and even higher for special steels used for knifes (e.g. D-2 tool steel, S30V knife steel)."

Source: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/watch-case-materials-explained-titanium/


----------



## RNHC

Fer Guzman said:


> I believe 316L is more scratch resist but 904l is better corrosion resistance.
> 
> Just like there are grades of titanium, different types of steel have different scratch resistant qualities. The SS used in a cheap watch isn't as scratch resistant as the steel used in a rolex.
> 
> By qualifying my mention of titanium with "un-coated", I meant with no DLC or the equivalent coatings Seiko and Citizen apply because titanium coated with one of these is indeed more scratch resistant than steel. I'm not copy/pasting from anywhere. It is knowledge I have acquired as a WIS, but if you insist that I prove to you that grade 5 is not more scratch resistant that some SS:
> 
> "The hardness of titanium is lower than some steels, so it scratches easier than most steel. However, titanium is much much harder than gold, platinum and aluminum. Coatings can improve the hardness of titanium as well, and there are many coatings out there that we might cover in another article. Grade 5 titanium has around 35 Rockwell C (Rc) hardness. Steels have a range of hardness from low values all the way up to 55 Rc for hardened carbon steels to 65 Rc for tool steels and even higher for special steels used for knifes (e.g. D-2 tool steel, S30V knife steel)."
> 
> Source: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/watch-case-materials-explained-titanium/


You responded before I added to my post. Here is what I added to the post.

"Here are some basic info on hardness of metals used in watches. Steels, titaniums, coatings and hardnesses

Key exerpts: 
316L watches usually have 200 - 240 HV (Vickers Hardness)
904L watches usually have 200 - 240 HV
There are no differences in hardness between 316L, 316L VM and 904L stainless steels used in watches.
The U-boat steel used Sinn watches' cases have circa 350 HV.
The grade 5 titanium alloy has circa 340 - 400 HV, usually around 360 HV. 
IWC uses grade 5 titanium in its watches, hence IWC titanium watches' cases have circa 360 HV.

Note: Higher the HV number, harder the metal."


----------



## RNHC

Fer Guzman said:


> By qualifying my mention of titanium with "un-coated", I meant with no DLC or the equivalent coatings Seiko and Citizen apply because titanium coated with one of these is indeed more scratch resistant than steel. I'm not copy/pasting from anywhere. It is knowledge I have acquired as a WIS, but if you insist that I prove to you that grade 5 is not more scratch resistant that some SS:


Seiko and Citizen uses "coating" to "harden" the surface of the soft grade of titanium (grade 1 or 2) it uses in its watches. Grade 5 titanium is an alloy. It doesn't use any "coating" since it doesn't need any. It's harder than both 906L and 316L stainless steel. See the link in my previous post.


----------



## Fer Guzman

RNHC said:


> You responded before I added to my post. Here is what I added to the post.
> 
> "Here are some basic info on hardness of metals used in watches. Steels, titaniums, coatings and hardnesses
> 
> Key exerpts:
> 316L watches usually have 200 - 240 HV (Vickers Hardness)
> 904L watches usually have 200 - 240 HV
> There are no differences in hardness between 316L, 316L VM and 904L stainless steels used in watches.
> The U-boat steel used Sinn watches' cases have circa 350 HV.
> The grade 5 titanium alloy has circa 340 - 400 HV, usually around 360 HV.
> IWC uses grade 5 titanium in its watches, hence IWC titanium watches' cases have circa 360 HV.
> 
> Note: Higher the HV number, harder the metal."


I read your link. Of note, 1) our sources conflict so who knows which one is right 2) your own source states that ice hardening steel makes it harder than titanium 5, and some manufacturers do use ice hardened steel.

From a practical point of view, I've had Casio models with non-coated titanium and g-shock models with coated and non-coated titanium. Even the MRG with DLC I've had scratched.


----------



## RNHC

Fer Guzman said:


> I read your link. Of note, 1) our sources conflict so who knows which one is right 2) your own source states that ice hardening steel makes it harder than titanium 5, and some manufacturers do use ice hardened steel.


What? You do know that your citation doesn't say grade 5 is not more scratch resistant than some SS. It refers to "hardened carbon steel" which is not at all the stainless steel alloy used in the watch cases. Yes, it's true some steel alloys can be made harder than titanium 5, nonetheless, it doesn't change the fact that Grade 5 titanium is harder than both 906L and 316L stainless steel commonly used in watch cases.



Fer Guzman said:


> From a practical point of view, I've had Casio models with non-coated titanium and g-shock models with coated and non-coated titanium. Even the MRG with DLC I've had scratched.


Here is a link on titanium coatings - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/defi...-titanium-ti-ip-duratect-mrk-dlc-3494498.html

Hopefully it'll shed some light on why Japanese watch companies decided to use coating on titanium.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fer Guzman said:


> I read your link. Of note, 1) our sources conflict so who knows which one is right 2) your own source states that ice hardening steel makes it harder than titanium 5, and some manufacturers do use ice hardened steel.
> 
> From a practical point of view, I've had Casio models with non-coated titanium and g-shock models with coated and non-coated titanium. Even the MRG with DLC I've had scratched.


Since you mention the MRG - do we know what grade of titanium Casio uses for the MRGs?

I have read that Casio uses "hardened" titanium in the MRG-G1000 series, so maybe that suggests it is a lower-grade of titanium. All I can say is that the hardened titanium in conjunction with the DLC gives the watch incredible scratch resistance - from my own experience.

So.....if this black DLC square is $1k, it doesn't surprise me, even if it is just stainless steel. As mentioned, the limited edition numbers help jack up the price too. I would wager that a few years down the road, it will sell for a lot more than $1k.


----------



## RNHC

Time4Playnow said:


> I have read that Casio uses "hardened" titanium in the MRG-G1000 series, so maybe that suggests it is a lower-grade of titanium.


Yup, "hardening" is a surface treatment of soft lower-grade alloy to make it hard. The problem is that the so-called "hardening" is literally only skin-deep.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Here's the update of what I know now. It's steel with a titanium coating and msrp is 1200usd not 1000usd... that dealer has been asked to remove the model from the website.. I don't know the details...this was confirmed by my AD who spoke with the West coast Casio Representative. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's the update of what I know now. It's steel with a titanium coating and msrp is 1200usd not 1000usd... that dealer has been asked to remove the model from the website.. I don't know the details...this was confirmed by my AD who spoke with the West coast Casio Representative.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Whaaaaaat?? :-s I'm sorry, not an expert on this subject by any means.. But, what in blazes is steel with "titanium coating"???? I'm guessing 'titanium coating' is supposed to mean DLC??


----------



## RNHC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's the update of what I know now. It's steel with a titanium coating and msrp is 1200usd not 1000usd...


Oy, that's not good. I have a Lamy Anniversary Special Edition pen that's steel with titanium coating. It's definitely not worth the premium in my book. I may be nuts but I am constantly worried that the titanium coating would rub off on my pen. That's not how one should live his life - babying a freaking pen or watch.

But, hey, I was right about my guess on the material of the watch. It's much easier to make watches out of one material and slap different "coats' on them then make watches from different materials.


----------



## Fergfour

grinch_actual said:


> Haha. It's the tiny buttons. Madness!
> I maybe biased but that don't make me wrong.
> Plus there are folks here that are excited for this dumb-dumb watch but hated on the new Rangeman. I feel obligated to get my shots in. Petty? Yes!


Grinch, this is like your 4th or 5th post in this thread dissing the squares. Some of us have wished for an all metal-sapphire square for years. Why not let them enjoy the anticipation? I couldn't care less about the Rangeman but I know people really dig it and I hope they enjoy it. I'm glad Casio is coming out with new stuff instead of rehashing the same models with just a new resin color.


----------



## RNHC

Time4Playnow said:


> Whaaaaaat?? :-s I'm sorry, not an expert on this subject by any means.. But, what in blazes is steel with "titanium coating"???? I'm guessing 'titanium coating' is supposed to mean DLC??


More likely PVD - "Physical Vapor Deposition (PVD) is a process to produce a metal vapor that can be deposited on electrically conductive material (as a thin highly adhered pure metal or alloy coating) and can be reacted with various gases to produce ceramics like carbides, oxides, nitrides and carbonitrides (i.e. the metal vapor reacts with various gases to deposit oxides, nitrides, carbides or carbonitrides). The process is carried out in a vacuum chamber at high vacuum (10-6 torr) using a cathodic arc source. Single or multi-layer coatings can be applied during the same process cycle. These coatings have excellent adhesion and uniformity on complex shapes. The coating provides corrosion resistance, tarnish resistance and wear resistance."


----------



## acadian

RNHC said:


> More likely PVD - "Physical Vapor Deposition (PVD) is a process to produce a metal vapor that can be deposited on electrically conductive material (as a thin highly adhered pure metal or alloy coating) and can be reacted with various gases to produce ceramics like carbides, oxides, nitrides and carbonitrides (i.e. the metal vapor reacts with various gases to deposit oxides, nitrides, carbides or carbonitrides). The process is carried out in a vacuum chamber at high vacuum (10-6 torr) using a cathodic arc source. Single or multi-layer coatings can be applied during the same process cycle. These coatings have excellent adhesion and uniformity on complex shapes. The coating provides corrosion resistance, tarnish resistance and wear resistance."


The terms are not exclusive but inclusive. DLC = "Diamond Like Coating" and it refers to the coating material, carbon atoms arranged in a diamond like structure. PVD = "Physical Vapor Deposition" and like you said, refers to coating method, very thin coating deposited "atom-by-atom". And when it comes to the knife industry, most DLC coatings are made with the PVD-method and most PVD deposited coatings are composed of DLC. They're not the same thing but usually go hand in hand.

But in my experience not all coatings are created equal - unless it's composed of DLC, it just isn't as resistant to scratches. I have two black watches that are PVD coated and within a few days they showed many dings and scratches.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Whaaaaaat?? :-s I'm sorry, not an expert on this subject by any means.. But, what in blazes is steel with "titanium coating"???? I'm guessing 'titanium coating' is supposed to mean DLC??


Probably referring to titanium carbide coating like on the MR-Gs.


----------



## RNHC

kubr1ck said:


> Probably referring to titanium carbide coating like on the MR-Gs.


You are probably right. Casio will stick (pun intended) with what it used before. ;-)


----------



## Gators716

Boo on “coating.” We want the real thing!


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> Haha. It's the tiny buttons. Madness!
> 
> I maybe biased but that don't make me wrong.
> 
> Plus there are folks here that are excited for this dumb-dumb watch but hated on the new Rangeman. I feel obligated to get my shots in. Petty? Yes!


To Grinch, I'd say: Just move it along. Nothing to see here. :-d:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Probably referring to titanium carbide coating like on the MR-Gs.


Holy *&$%, this thread is enough to make a person's head spin! :-d So many coatings, processes, etc etc. One of these days I'll actually read up on this stuff to make more sense of it.

Now I'm curious what the difference is between titanium carbide coating vs. DLC? Sounds like both can be used on the same watch?

All I know at this point is, my MRG has DLC on the case and band and I love it! Most scratch-resistant watch I've ever had! I've banged it on all sorts of things (accidentally, of course, but I can be a klutz!), including metal objects, with no ill-effects. (phew!) ;-):-!:-!


----------



## zabat

kcohS-G said:


> Glad to know im not the only one here who would replace the bands and bezel with ordinary resin.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Holy *&$%, this thread is enough to make a person's head spin! :-d So many coatings, processes, etc etc. One of these days I'll actually read up on this stuff to make more sense of it.
> 
> Now I'm curious what the difference is between titanium carbide coating vs. DLC? Sounds like both can be used on the same watch?
> 
> All I know at this point is, my MRG has DLC on the case and band and I love it! Most scratch-resistant watch I've ever had! I've banged it on all sorts of things (accidentally, of course, but I can be a klutz!), including metal objects, with no ill-effects. (phew!) ;-):-!:-!


T4P, we musn't forget the most impenetrable coating there is, ADC (Asteroid Dust Coating). :-d:-d


----------



## ryan93civic

Fergfour said:


> Grinch, this is like your 4th or 5th post in this thread dissing the squares. Some of us have wished for an all metal-sapphire square for years. Why not let them enjoy the anticipation? I couldn't care less about the Rangeman but I know people really dig it and I hope they enjoy it. I'm glad Casio is coming out with new stuff instead of rehashing the same models with just a new resin color.


Edit


----------



## Fer Guzman

Time4Playnow said:


> Holy *&$%, this thread is enough to make a person's head spin! :-d So many coatings, processes, etc etc. One of these days I'll actually read up on this stuff to make more sense of it.
> 
> Now I'm curious what the difference is between titanium carbide coating vs. DLC? Sounds like both can be used on the same watch?
> 
> All I know at this point is, my MRG has DLC on the case and band and I love it! Most scratch-resistant watch I've ever had! I've banged it on all sorts of things (accidentally, of course, but I can be a klutz!), including metal objects, with no ill-effects. (phew!) ;-):-!:-!


I have a ceramic case apple watch and that is more scratch resistant than the MRG I had, but the MRG crystal seemed superior.

So is it confirmed this is having a sapphire crystal?

I'm excited about LED finally coming to this line.


----------



## RNHC

Time4Playnow said:


> Now I'm curious what the difference is between titanium carbide coating vs. DLC? Sounds like both can be used on the same watch?


As acadian said, DLC uses carbon as coating material and titanium carbide coating uses titanium and carbon(?). I believe the resulting color would differ. DLCs I've seen are black or near-black while titanium carbide looks more gray. Just my guess.


----------



## bmdaia

Steel case (like standard GW) but Ti cover (what would be resin on the GW). My take. Going to be a strange bird; and much thicker. Svelteness of the classic square may be lost in translation.



Time4Playnow said:


> Whaaaaaat?? :-s I'm sorry, not an expert on this subject by any means.. But, what in blazes is steel with "titanium coating"???? I'm guessing 'titanium coating' is supposed to mean DLC??


----------



## bmdaia

Not sure I agree. There are hundreds, if not thousands, of LE G's that have languished inthe market. These days there are almostmore LE G's than standard models. Whichis oxymoronic, if not moronic. Bottomline: to appreciate it must be beautiful. And so far the pics are not encouraging.




Time4Playnow said:


> ..As mentioned, the limited edition numbers help jack up the price too. I would wager that a few years down the road, it will sell for a lot more than $1k.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Funny that for the new Rangeman it turned into a guessing game of its recharging requirement and GPS capability, and now for the GMW it turns into a guessing game of what type of metal / coating materials used. ;-)



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's the update of what I know now. It's steel with a titanium coating and msrp is 1200usd not 1000usd... *that dealer has been asked to remove the model from the website*.. I don't know the details...this was confirmed by my AD who spoke with the West coast Casio Representative.


If these models are to be released on May, it's only a bit more than 2 months from now and I don't understand what's the reason for Casio to be so secretive. Consider the new Rangeman was revealed to press on Nov. 2017, 5 months from release! I think it's to their benefit to have a public press release to clarify all these confusions about the case materials used.



kcohS-G said:


> If casio makes a sapphire, bluetooth, screwback, metal cased, stn lcd, led illumination, brick pattern solar panel, with ordinary resin bezel and bands, ill gladly pay for $300 for it


You mean an updated version of the GW5000? ;-) I won't be surprised if Casio will reuse the same module on more square models, including full resin ones. Must milk the collectors! :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

bmdaia said:


> Not sure I agree.There are hundreds, if not thousands, of LE G's that have languished inthe market.These days there are almostmore LE G's than standard models.Whichis oxymoronic, if not moronic.Bottomline: to appreciate it must be beautiful.And so far the pics are not encouraging.


Maybe I should have said that I was assuming that the new DLC square would be a numbered, limited edition. And that it will be gorgeous. Add to that, the GW-5000 line has always been highly desirable, and now it's all metal, something not done before....

Highly desirable + low, numbered limited edition = high prices down the line ;-) (as proven, for ex, by the titanium GWF-1000 Frogs)

I don't think we can judge this watch based on that initial pic - it was pretty bad. I'm sure the watch will be beautiful - and highly desired by collectors. :-!

BTW, in reference to that other post that said that AZFT would be told to take down that pic - kinda funny, since they've already sold out of that one! :-d:-d


----------



## Fer Guzman

Time4Playnow said:


> Maybe I should have said that I was assuming that the new DLC square would be a numbered, limited edition. And that it will be gorgeous. Add to that, the GW-5000 line has always been highly desirable, and now it's all metal, something not done before....
> 
> Highly desirable + low, numbered limited edition = high prices down the line ;-) (as proven, for ex, by the titanium GWF-1000 Frogs)
> 
> I don't think we can judge this watch based on that initial pic - it was pretty bad. I'm sure the watch will be beautiful - and highly desired by collectors. :-!
> 
> BTW, in reference to that other post that said that AZFT would be told to take down that pic - kinda funny, since they've already sold out of that one! :-d:-d


new limited edition squares that are also expensive appreciate much differently than limited edition and expensive frogmans. They appreciate/depreciate more like new MRG models. That is-they do not. I remember the titanium frogman could easily be flipped instantly for a decent amount of profit. I don't see this square exceeding more than 1500 in the next could of years expect in the Japan market.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fer Guzman said:


> new limited edition squares that are also expensive appreciate much differently than limited edition and expensive frogmans. They appreciate/depreciate more like new MRG models. That is-they do not. I remember the titanium frogman could easily be flipped instantly for a decent amount of profit. I don't see this square exceeding more than 1500 in the next could of years expect in the Japan market.


And the GW-T5030C-1JR has had asking prices of $3K or more lately.... :think:


----------



## Fer Guzman

Time4Playnow said:


> And the GW-T5030C-1JR has had asking prices of $3K or more lately.... :think:


Asking price is different then selling price and the only t5030s I have seen for sale lately are from Yahoo Auctions Japan or if they are listed on eBay, it's the same one from yahoo auctions japan listed by a reseller. As I said, I don't see them exploding in price except in Japanese market. Obviously I could be wrong.


----------



## jcombs1

I really like the concept but there’s just not enough definitive information out yet for me to make a decision to buy much less pre-order.

I’m gonna wait a bit to see what these actually are and I don’t see what all the secrecy is about, truthfully.


----------



## kubr1ck

jcombs1 said:


> I really like the concept but there's just not enough definitive information out yet for me to make a decision to buy much less pre-order.
> 
> I'm gonna wait a bit to see what these actually are and I don't see what all the secrecy is about, truthfully.


I agree with you about not pulling the trigger yet. In terms of the secrecy, the hype machine sure must be working because we're all contributing to this massive thread about watches we know very little about. :-d


----------



## Fer Guzman

jcombs1 said:


> I really like the concept but there's just not enough definitive information out yet for me to make a decision to buy much less pre-order.
> 
> I'm gonna wait a bit to see what these actually are and I don't see what all the secrecy is about, truthfully.


It's not secrecy, it's that it hasn't been announced yet so the only info out there are leaks. If it isn't set to release until May I doubt we will get more info for weeks, possibly until basel.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

So AZFINETIME no longer has the watches listed ouch...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

I dunno about you guys, but I'm holding out for the all-platinum model with diamond crystal and GPS. (MSRP: $1,000,000) :-!


----------



## mikeymoto

I preordered the black one from AZFT on 2/12. Today they called and said they've learned the black model will be more limited than anticipated and I may not get one that I pre-ordered through them. Time will tell! Worst case I'll get a refund and "downgrade" to the gold. I hope I'm able to score the black, however.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's the update of what I know now. It's steel with a titanium coating and msrp is 1200usd not 1000usd... that dealer has been asked to remove the model from the website.. I don't know the details...this was confirmed by my AD who spoke with the West coast Casio Representative.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What would be the benefit of a Titanium coating? And so it's steel coated with titanium, and further coated in DLC?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi, I personally believe that the silver and gold edtions won't be classified as limited ones, rather they could be classified as special ones (so they could be made for a specified time interval), only black DLC and titanium made edtions will be limited IMHO🤔
By the way i'm hoping that Casio will made these watches by a solid and unique block of steel 😬


----------



## RNHC

Fer Guzman said:


> What would be the benefit of a Titanium coating? And so it's steel coated with titanium, and further coated in DLC?


kubr1ck guessed that it would be titanium carbide coating as Casio used in its MR-G line (which is more than likely). I doubt Casio would recreate the wheel regarding titanium related coating. According to Wikipedia, "Titanium carbide, TiC, is an extremely hard (Mohs 9-9.5) refractory ceramic material..." So it would make the surface much more scratch resistant than plain stainless steel.


----------



## Fer Guzman

mikeymoto said:


> I preordered the black one from AZFT on 2/12. Today they called and said they've learned the black model will be more limited than anticipated and I may not get one that I pre-ordered through them. Time will tell! Worst case I'll get a refund and "downgrade" to the gold. I hope I'm able to score the black, however.


Was the price still 1k?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fer Guzman said:


> Was the price still 1k?


No it should have been 1200MSRP

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

Cowboy Bebop said:


> No it should have been 1200MSRP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah I know, I'm trying to see if he's still going to sell them at 1k or if he's corrected the price. Obviously with msrp he probably has enough wiggle room to sell at 1k and still make a profit.


----------



## HiggsBoson

spikeyadrian said:


> Is anybody else here hoping that the final production model finish, on these new watches is matt/brushed finish, rather than 'mirror finish' chrome? :think:
> If the finish is 'Mirror' on the Stainless Steel case, I'll probably hang on until the DLC and/or the Titanium finish are released.
> I must admit though, I'm kinda enjoying the anticipation of these new watches. :-!


So, it's disappointing news for me, anyway. :-(
The AD got back to me and confirmed the highly polished 'mirror' finish, so I won't be placing an order.
He said his allocation of the Solid Stainless steel version with a 'Titanium' coating had been sold out, and he is trying to obtain a few more. 
I've asked him to let me know if any become available and I'll take one, fingers crossed!


----------



## EddieJT

I wonder if these will reduce the demand for the GW 5000?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi, I too would like a matte finish on these watches or maybe a satin finish but, unfortunately, it seems that only the silver one version has the brushed/matte finish on top of the octagonal bezel face &#55357;&#56853;.
However I think that (by taking some risks) could be possible to mod them into brushed/matte finishing...but I wouldn't try &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi, I too would like a matte finish on these watches or maybe a satin finish but, unfortunately, it seems that only the silver one version has the brushed/matte finish on top of the octagonal bezel face :roll:.
However I think that (by taking some risks) could be possible to mod them into brushed/matte finishing...but I wouldn't try ;-).


----------



## EddieJT

Has Casio missed a trick by not doing a brushed steel version; it seems to be very popular on here.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I don't think so...they're such different but...who knows


----------



## HiggsBoson

EddieJT said:


> Has Casio missed a trick by not doing a brushed steel version; it seems to be very popular on here.


I totally agree with you, I'm super disappointed that it's not brushed stainless steel. :-(
Maybe, and this is a big maybe, they will release a brushed stainless steel version in the future? :think:


----------



## PenetrationPapa

I am so excited for these watches!


----------



## Fergfour

It was pretty obvious from all the pics that it wasn't brushed, also "chrome" in the title sort of implies a mirror finish. Anyhow it will be interesting see some real world wrist shots to see how 'in your face' blingy it is. It will certainly grab ones attention. A side benefit is that you can fix your hair in the reflection lol.
To answer someone else's question will it reduce demand for the gw5000 I'd say no, as there are many differences in both looks, prices, and features.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

spikeyadrian said:


> I totally agree with you, I'm super disappointed that it's not brushed stainless steel. :-(
> Maybe, and this is a big maybe, they will release a brushed stainless steel version in the future? :think:


I agree with you, I think that maybe they could also pernamently insert in the catalogue a full SS square model with many finish/color variations...and why not a full brushed version or full SS version of other G'S going to expand MT-G serie:think:


----------



## Fergfour

If sales go well with these models I wouldn't be shocked if Casio takes advantage of it with future models with different finishes.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I want to voice my opinion on this...it's not a brushed finish but I dig the steel concept plus the flat face...is as good as you're going to get to the original's bezel. Also, the DLC looks insane even though it's a polished look. Also, I think that it may look better once they show actual picture of the real thing. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

Fer Guzman said:


> mikeymoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I preordered the black one from AZFT on 2/12. Today they called and said they've learned the black model will be more limited than anticipated and I may not get one that I pre-ordered through them. Time will tell! Worst case I'll get a refund and "downgrade" to the gold. I hope I'm able to score the black, however.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the price still 1k?
Click to expand...

I prepaid $1k which was the listed preorder price. Nowhere did it say that was only a down payment.


----------



## Fer Guzman

mikeymoto said:


> I prepaid $1k which was the listed preorder price. Nowhere did it say that was only a down payment.


What a deal if you end up getting the 1k price respected. I ended up finding one at the retail price of 1200.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fer Guzman said:


> What a deal if you end up getting the 1k price respected. I ended up finding one at the retail price of 1200.


Yea what I know is that Casio was pissed since they weren't suppose to get any of the DLC model in the first place and to top it of it was listed below msrp...the bad news is yet to come for those who potentially believe that it was a sealed deal for them but this may be salvaged if the dealer manages to fullfill the first initial orders.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia

Every aspect of this release is going south. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

BOO!


----------



## HiggsBoson

bmdaia said:


> Every aspect of this release is going south. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Except the prices. ;-)


----------



## watchw

What are the benefits of the STN display in this model over a regular square display ?


----------



## AirWatch

watchw said:


> What are the benefits of the STN display in this model over a regular square display ?


The STN display is said to have a wider viewing angle visibility, though this seems to be more noticeable in negative displays. In day-to-day use, my one and only positive STN-equipped watch doesn't exactly stand out in terms of increased or improved display visibility.


----------



## bmdaia

True. First $400. Then I read $495. Then $1K and now $1,250. I think Casio is adjusting the price in real-time based on this thread 



spikeyadrian said:


> Except the prices. ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer

https://www.g-shock.eu/es/relojes/limitada/gmw-b5000tfg-9er/


----------



## Time4Playnow

timeseekeer said:


> https://www.g-shock.eu/es/relojes/limitada/gmw-b5000tfg-9er/
> 
> View attachment 12908927
> View attachment 12908929


In the closeup pics on that site, the SS version's bracelet appears to be brushed, not polished. I would be extremely surprised if the bracelet on either one were completely polished.

As long as the bracelet is brushed, I'm definitely in for at least the SS one, and possibly the gold as well. ;-)

That website also made mention of a "safety lock" on the bracelet. I'll be curious to see what that is.. Is it just a diver's type flip-lock closure? Or is it an MR-G type lock?? :think:

Also looks like sapphire has been confirmed, more than once now. :-!


----------



## timeseekeer

https://www.fortima-shop.ch/g-shock-1/collaborations-limited-edition/gmw-b5000d-1er.html

around 900$

https://www.fortima-shop.ch/g-shock-1/master-of-g/gmw-b5000tfg-9er.html?___store=fr&___from_store=de

around 1000$


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

timeseekeer said:


> https://www.fortima-shop.ch/g-shock-1/collaborations-limited-edition/gmw-b5000d-1er.html
> 
> around 900$
> 
> https://www.fortima-shop.ch/g-shock-1/master-of-g/gmw-b5000tfg-9er.html?___store=fr&___from_store=de
> 
> around 1000$
> 
> View attachment 12908943
> View attachment 12908945


Damn those are expensive that's not what I paid lol..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Damn those are expensive that's not what I paid lol..


That gives me hope. I want a GMW-B5000D-1ER, but I was definitely planning on waiting to see if the prices dropped.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I'm so glad these will be sold in the USA. It's so weird that you can't pre-order these on rakuten or yahoo auctions japan yet.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> In the closeup pics on that site, the SS version's bracelet appears to be brushed, not polished. I would be extremely surprised if the bracelet on either one were completely polished.
> 
> As long as the bracelet is brushed, I'm definitely in for at least the SS one, and possibly the gold as well. ;-)
> 
> That website also made mention of a "safety lock" on the bracelet. I'll be curious to see what that is.. Is it just a diver's type flip-lock closure? Or is it an MR-G type lock?? :think:
> 
> Also looks like sapphire has been confirmed, more than once now. :-!


I'd be tempted to get this, and use a refinishing pad on the 'mirror' areas of the case, if the bracelet is indeed brushed, as the picture suggests. :think:
It's not looking hopeful on me getting a 'Titanium' version, so this may be my next best option?
Decisions, decisions. :-d


----------



## RNHC

spikeyadrian said:


> It's not looking hopeful on me getting a 'Titanium' version, so this may be my next best option?
> Decisions, decisions. :-d


Well, "titanium" version sounds like it will be titanium carbide (type of ceramic) coating over stainless steel so when titanium carbide wears out (it'll take a long time), you'll end up with stainless steel.


----------



## bmdaia

Now the standard SS model has doubled in price again overnight. Casio may as well release these prices in bitcoin.



timeseekeer said:


> https://www.fortima-shop.ch/g-shock-1/collaborations-limited-edition/gmw-b5000d-1er.html
> 
> around 900$
> 
> https://www.fortima-shop.ch/g-shock-1/master-of-g/gmw-b5000tfg-9er.html?___store=fr&___from_store=de
> 
> around 1000$
> 
> View attachment 12908943
> View attachment 12908945


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

bmdaia said:


> Now the standard SS model has doubled in price again overnight. Casio may as well release these prices in bitcoin.


No it hasn't, different countries have different tax and import schemes, if the price your seeing is from an authorized seller it's probably due to that.


----------



## RNHC

bmdaia said:


> Now the standard SS model has doubled in price again overnight. Casio may as well release these prices in bitcoin.


.ch? Isn't that Switzerland? The land of $30 burgers and we'll tax the hell out of Japanese watches to protect ours? I am not at all surprised that SS model is $900 there.


----------



## Fergfour

I just love that deep blue brick dial. And the bracelet does indeed look brushed in that last pic. The indentations on the bracelet look to have the same shine finish as the outer bezel.


----------



## acadian

Fergfour said:


> I just love that deep blue brick dial. And the bracelet does indeed look brushed in that last pic. The indentations on the bracelet look to have the same shine finish as the outer bezel.


I'm with you there - I LOVE the silver/blue look - that sets it off for me. I have a feeling I'll eventually end up with one.


----------



## RNHC

Fergfour said:


> I just love that deep blue brick dial.





acadian said:


> I LOVE the silver/blue look


You guys see deep blue? I see dark purplish gray on my monitor. How strange.


----------



## kevio

RNHC said:


> You guys see deep blue? I see dark purplish gray on my monitor. How strange.


It's probably whatever color the solar panel is. On my solar watches, it can range from black to deep blue/purple depending on the lighting. The cool thing about this watch is that they printed the brick pattern onto the solar panel.


----------



## Cobia

If these are above $500 its a joke from casio.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cobia said:


> If these are above $500 its a joke from casio.


In the USA the prices were lower..what you're seeing is the European exchange rates and after import fees.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Cobia said:


> If these are above $500 its a joke from casio.


But these are limited editions! (maybe) ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cobia said:


> If these are above $500 its a joke from casio.


$500 equates to around £357 here in the UK.
I didn't pay far off that for my 'standard' GW-5000.
Considering what you get 'extra' S/S, Sapphire etc, I'd be happy paying $500, but I imagine it'll cost a fair bit more here in 'ripoff' UK. :roll:


----------



## RNHC

spikeyadrian said:


> $500 equates to around £357 here in the UK.
> I didn't pay far off that for my 'standard' GW-5000.
> Considering what you get 'extra' S/S, Sapphire etc, I'd be happy paying $500, but I imagine it'll cost a fair bit more here in 'ripoff' UK. :roll:


You are correct. There was an earlier post about pricing in the UK. It was £500, IIRC. Casio seems to like the number 500 - $500 in the US, £500 in the UK.


----------



## HiggsBoson

RNHC said:


> You are correct. There was an earlier post about pricing in the UK. It was £500, IIRC. Casio seems to like the number 500 - $500 in the US, £500 in the UK.


I've emailed Casio UK to find out more details.
Not sure who, if anybody, in the UK will be stocking it. :roll:


----------



## Fer Guzman

spikeyadrian said:


> I've emailed Casio UK to find out more details.
> Not sure who, if anybody, in the UK will be stocking it. :roll:


Get in contact with the authorized resellers listed on the g-shock uk website. I doubt casio uk will give you information since it hasn't been officially released.


----------



## watchw

actually i like the GW5000 better... well sort of.
i like the resin bezel and the retro look/design and i prefer lighter watches in general.
i actualy don't like metal bracelets and prefer resin/rubber.

but these have a lot of pluses!
metal bezel is cool, i like the design of the face of the watch and the bricks graphics, bluetooth, and the STN display and the Sapphire crystal.
So this is technicaly a better watch but the weight and bracelet just kills it for me.
luckily i can't afford it anyways so i have no dillema


----------



## watchman323

You can pre order a gold version at Azfinetime now. 
Once in a while, they’ll list silver and/or gold for pre order.


----------



## watchman323

Please delete

You can pre order a gold version at Azfinetime now. 
Once in a while, they’ll list silver and/or gold for pre order.


----------



## Fer Guzman

watchw said:


> actually i like the GW5000 better... well sort of.
> i like the resin bezel and the retro look/design and i prefer lighter watches in general.
> i actualy don't like metal bracelets and prefer resin/rubber.
> 
> but these have a lot of pluses!
> metal bezel is cool, i like the design of the face of the watch and the bricks graphics, bluetooth, and the STN display and the Sapphire crystal.
> So this is technicaly a better watch but the weight and bracelet just kills it for me.
> luckily i can't afford it anyways so i have no dillema


I don't think it's a metal bezel, it appears to be a solid piece of steel. Casio Spain has now listed them and it says solid case made out of steel. Also sapphire confirmed. Thanks to zona casio for the info on the listing.

https://www.casio-europe.com/es/productos/relojes/g-shock/gmw-b5000tfg-9er/

http://zonacasio.blogspot.com/2018/02/especificaciones-y-anuncio-oficial-del.html


----------



## watchw

Wow, that's impressive indeed.
Thanks.


----------



## Rocat

Fer Guzman said:


> I don't think it's a metal bezel, it appears to be a* solid piece of steel*. Casio Spain has now listed them and it says solid case made out of steel. Also sapphire confirmed. Thanks to zona casio for the info on the listing.
> 
> https://www.casio-europe.com/es/productos/relojes/g-shock/gmw-b5000tfg-9er/
> 
> Zona Casio: Especificaciones y anuncio oficial del GMW-B5000 de G-Shock


This seems the logical conclusion considering if it was a separate bezel, how would one remove it from the case. SS obviously wouldn't flex as does the resin bezels to get it over the buttons. I think these will just end up getting battle scars and everyday wear and Casio G-Shock owners will be seeking out Cape Cod Clothes to polish out the scratches on the case. I think it's cool that Casio would release a solid cased digital square.


----------



## domoon

Fer Guzman said:


> I don't think it's a metal bezel, it appears to be a solid piece of steel. Casio Spain has now listed them and it says solid case made out of steel. Also sapphire confirmed. Thanks to zona casio for the info on the listing.
> 
> https://www.casio-europe.com/es/productos/relojes/g-shock/gmw-b5000tfg-9er/
> 
> Zona Casio: Especificaciones y anuncio oficial del GMW-B5000 de G-Shock


technically in casio term, this is case








this is bezel









so when they say it's solid steel case, it can still refer to the module housing. also if they're using the all gold dream project watch as the base, it might still have separated bezel and case, both made from steel.



Rocat said:


> This seems the logical conclusion considering if it was a separate bezel, how would one remove it from the case. SS obviously wouldn't flex as does the resin bezels to get it over the buttons. I think these will just end up getting battle scars and everyday wear and Casio G-Shock owners will be seeking out Cape Cod Clothes to polish out the scratches on the case. I think it's cool that Casio would release a solid cased digital square.






if u look at the dream project watch video, there's a notch under the button hole. no need to flex, just slide it in/out. the bezel is secured by screw anyway


----------



## watchw

I still don't understand if all the models are limited edition or just the titanium one?


----------



## HiggsBoson

watchw said:


> I still don't understand if all the models are limited edition or just the titanium one?


I *think* that it's just the Titanium model that's a LTD edition.
I'm sure I read here somewhere, that it's limited to 500, worldwide. :think:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

domoon said:


> technically in casio term, this is case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when they say it's solid steel case, it can still refer to the module housing. also if they're using the all gold dream project watch as the base, it might still have separated bezel and case, both made from steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u look at the dream project watch video, there's a notch under the button hole. no need to flex, just slide it in/out. the bezel is secured by screw anyway


From a prior post I stated that this appears to be a two-piece design...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Just to report that Casio has removed the page relating to these watches from their official sites...
Zona Casio: ¡Casio retira de todas sus páginas las referencias al GMW-B5000!


----------



## RNHC

I guess somebody at Casio got fired for leaking info before it's ready.


----------



## Fergfour

Cowboy Bebop said:


> From a prior post I stated that this appears to be a two-piece design...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The bezel curves around the buttons in this pic. I don't see how you could detach it. Maybe the button cutouts are bigger on the chromes.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

In the Dream Project seems like that they firstly put together the case and the bezel and secondly they added the buttons (that are kept in place with a seger from the inside of the case).
However, if we look at the photos of the chromed models, seems that there the buttons are way larger than the ones on the GW-5000&#55358;&#56596; but maybe it's only an effect of the photo


----------



## Jasabor

I think both have metal bezels. If you look at this picture,you see that there are cut outs for the buttons. But i might be wrong.

View attachment 12916095


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

AstroAtlantique said:


> In the Dream Project seems like that they firstly put together the case and the bezel and secondly they added the buttons (that are kept in place with a seger from the inside of the case).
> However, if we look at the photos of the chromed models, seems that there the buttons are way larger than the ones on the GW-5000&#55358;&#56596; but maybe it's only an effect of the photo


That's exactly what I was thinking.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon

so, it could still be two separated pieces but won't be easy to separate it since you need to remove the button first? such a roundabout way. might as well do it in one solid piece and pad the inside with the alpha shock foam gel thingy lol


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Subscribed.


----------



## kevio

domoon said:


> so, it could still be two separated pieces but won't be easy to separate it since you need to remove the button first? such a roundabout way. might as well do it in one solid piece and pad the inside with the alpha shock foam gel thingy lol


For the Dream Project, this seems to be the case. On the GMW, it's all speculation at this point as there isn't enough detail right now. Since the GMW will be a mass production item, adding the buttons last minute may not be ideal. I guess we'll see when it's officially released.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

kevio said:


> For the Dream Project, this seems to be the case. On the GMW, it's all speculation at this point as there isn't enough detail right now. Since the GMW will be a mass production item, adding the buttons last minute may not be ideal. I guess we'll see when it's officially released.


I thought so too but it doesn't mean that they will choose for sure a solid SS piece...they can still use a bezel without notches next to the buttons; in this way, bezel would still be easy to assemble even with the buttons already put on.
Anyaway I'm still hoping for a solid case:roll:.


----------



## HiggsBoson

AstroAtlantique said:


> I thought so too but it doesn't mean that they will choose for sure a solid SS piece...they can still use a bezel without notches next to the buttons; in this way, bezel would still be easy to assemble even with the buttons already put on.
> Anyaway I'm still *hoping for a solid case*:roll:.


From what I've read & heard the case is indeed *SOLID* stainless steel, as is the bracelet. :-!


----------



## watchw

What will the price be 6 months from releasedo you assume ? I hope it drops to 300 $ then I'll really consider it.


----------



## RNHC

watchw said:


> What will the price be 6 months from releasedo you assume ? I hope it drops to 300 $ then I'll really consider it.


How long did it take for GW-5000 to drop to $300 level?


----------



## Fergfour

No one can say what prices will do. The GW5000 was at the time, and for a while, one of the only screwback squares available. The only game in town means prices are less likely to drop. Now there's the chromes, and the new DW5035, and who knows what else upcoming. We're virtually getting flooded with new squares  

We know the case is solid steel, as are all screwbacks. That doesn't mean the bezel is separate or not. 

All we can do is at this point in the game is speculate.


----------



## Fer Guzman

RNHC said:


> How long did it take for GW-5000 to drop to $300 level?


GW-5000 prices increased because at one point the YEN-USD exchange was very unfavorable to USA buyers and because production of the model stopped for a couple of months. Once production re-started and exchange rate became more favorable prices stabilized. GW-5000B on the other hand was a limited production model, a couple of thousand units per month, for a couple of months maybe that will be the trend here at least for the gold one.

Best bet it so wait for someone who bought it, didn't like it, and just want to recoup money. Like immediately after they get it.


----------



## Fergfour

Fer Guzman said:


> GW-5000 prices increased because at one point the YEN-USD exchange was very unfavorable to USA buyers and because production of the model stopped for a couple of months. Once production re-started and exchange rate became more favorable prices stabilized. GW-5000B on the other hand was a limited production model, a couple of thousand units per month, for a couple of months maybe that will be the trend here at least for the gold one.
> 
> Best bet it so wait for someone who bought it, didn't like it, and just want to recoup money. Like immediately after they get it.


I can see some buyer remorse once it's realized how heavy they are, especially after growing accustomed to most other squares. Some people might break them out for more dressy occasions or whatever and then decide they don't wear it enough to justify keeping it. 5000B prices are pretty high for sure. Its entirely possible the chrome prices will not drop at all. 
As far as grabbing a used one, I wonder how easy it would be to buff out any scratches?


----------



## Fer Guzman

Fergfour said:


> I can see some buyer remorse once it's realized how heavy they are, especially after growing accustomed to most other squares. Some people might break them out for more dressy occasions or whatever and then decide they don't wear it enough to justify keeping it. 5000B prices are pretty high for sure. Its entirely possible the chrome prices will not drop at all.
> As far as grabbing a used one, I wonder how easy it would be to buff out any scratches?


Not possible on the gold and dlc model because if you buff out the coating underneath is regular colored metal. In my experience if your interested in a limited edition or limited production it's better to order it early and avoid reseller pricing and if you don't like it you can almost always recoup most of your money.


----------



## watchw

Is the whole case coated by dlc or just the Caseback?


----------



## Fergfour

Fer Guzman said:


> Not possible on the gold and dlc model because if you buff out the coating underneath is regular colored metal. In my experience if your interested in a limited edition or limited production it's better to order it early and avoid reseller pricing and if you don't like it you can almost always recoup most of your money.


I haven't paid list prices on any of my 20/25/30th squares. Then again, I've sometimes waited years after the release to get one. There is a risk that things will be different this time around of course.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fer Guzman said:


> Get in contact with the authorized resellers listed on the g-shock uk website. I doubt casio uk will give you information since it hasn't been officially released.


Tried this, I got the feeling they had been sworn to secrecy by Casio.
I tended to get this stock answer from them all, 'we have no detailed information at this moment in time'!
I'd expect this level of secrecy & intrigue if I were reading a John Le Carre novel! :-d


----------



## RNHC

Fergfour said:


> I can see some buyer remorse once it's realized how heavy they are...


Glad you mentioned the weight. If it's too heavy, that will actually be a deal breaker for me. As I've gotten older, I can't abide by a heavy watch anymore. :-(


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I don't think that weight will really be a problem...a square G isn't a very large watch and even if SS made won't be heavy to compromise his wearability.
In my opinion it will be heavy as a Seiko monster/sumo or little heavier but still not uncomfortable


----------



## Fergfour

For regular wearers of SS divers you are correct, it won't be a big deal. For folks accustomed to wearing ANY existing Gshock square it will be quite noticeable. Not saying that's a bad thing, just different. I'm thinking they'll be comparable to the only two screwback squares with SS bracelets, the DW5000D and DW5000BL. Those are 2x times the weight of a GW5000 at about 150 grams. Considering the chromes have a SS bezel too, the weight will be even more, maybe 175-200 grams or so.


----------



## jcombs1

Fergfour said:


> For regular wearers of SS divers you are correct, it won't be a big deal. For folks accustomed to wearing ANY existing Gshock square it will be quite noticeable. Not saying that's a bad thing, just different. I'm thinking they'll be comparable to the only two screwback squares with SS bracelets, the DW5000D and DW5000BL. Those are 2x times the weight of a GW5000 at about 150 grams. Considering the chromes have a SS bezel too, the weight will be even more, maybe 175-200 grams or so.


Anything weighing over 200 grams I consider a heavy watch. I agree that many diver style watches are much heavier (see the thread below) and some are gargantuan, but I didn't think this watch would be anywhere near 200 grams.

Howver, if the GW5000 weighs 150 grams I'm afraid these new models may be in excess of 200 grams. They may even seem heavier wearing because of the smaller footprint compared to a dive watch. Full titianium construction makes a lot more sense now.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-heaviest-watch-post-weight-558991.html


----------



## erebus

Assuming it is actually heavier (which is a good guess), I look forward to the additional weight!


----------



## watchw

Gw5000 is 74 grams if I'm not mistaken 


jcombs1 said:


> Fergfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> For regular wearers of SS divers you are correct, it won't be a big deal. For folks accustomed to wearing ANY existing Gshock square it will be quite noticeable. Not saying that's a bad thing, just different. I'm thinking they'll be comparable to the only two screwback squares with SS bracelets, the DW5000D and DW5000BL. Those are 2x times the weight of a GW5000 at about 150 grams. Considering the chromes have a SS bezel too, the weight will be even more, maybe 175-200 grams or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything weighing over 200 grams I consider a heavy watch. I agree that many diver style watches are much heavier (see the thread below) and some are gargantuan, but I didn't think this watch would be anywhere near 200 grams.
> 
> Howver, if the GW5000 weighs 150 grams I'm afraid these new models may be in excess of 200 grams. They may even seem heavier wearing because of the smaller footprint compared to a dive watch. Full titianium construction makes a lot more sense now.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-heaviest-watch-post-weight-558991.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Fergfour

watchw said:


> Gw5000 is 74 grams if I'm not mistaken


That is correct. 
And what I said was that the DW5000D and DW5000BM are screwback squares with SS bracelets and weigh roughly 150 grams (depending on how many bracelet links you have in). The DW5000D and BL have resin bezels though, the chromes have SS bezel. Therefore, it's a pretty good guess that the chromes will be similar in weight if not more than the DW5000D / DW5000BL. Not sure how much a SS bezel would weigh so I can only guess around 175-200 gm total.


----------



## RNHC

AstroAtlantique said:


> In my opinion it will be heavy as a Seiko monster/sumo or little heavier but still not uncomfortable





Fergfour said:


> Considering the chromes have a SS bezel too, the weight will be even more, maybe 175-200 grams or so.


Seiko Monster/Sumo weigh over 200 grams. 175-200 grams? I hope GMW weighs more like DW5000 - 150 grams are about the most I can handle before it becomes uncomfortable. Otherwise, I'd be one unhappy monkey.


----------



## watchw

If it's possible to change the bracelet to a rubber /resin strap then it would reduce the weight considerably. I prefer rubber straps over bracelets anyways.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just for grins, here are the weights of some watches of mine. (sized for my wrist, of course)


MRG-G1000B: 145.3g

MTG-S1000: 184.0g

GW-5000: 74.9g

SZSC005 Seiko Monster: 181.3g

Citizen Eco-drive diver (all steel): 169.1g


----------



## RNHC

watchw said:


> If it's possible to change the bracelet to a rubber /resin strap then it would reduce the weight considerably. I prefer rubber straps over bracelets anyways.


What would be the point? Might as well just get the GW5000 or 5610 if I'd wanted rubber/resin strap and get an aftermarket bezel for the metal look.


----------



## watchw

Well they look different than the GW5000 and have a metal bezel and has sapphire crystal, so there are enough different things about them to make them their own thing... chanigng the bracelet to a strap would not make that dramatic of a change in their look in my opinion...but it would make the watch much more lighter, i think it's worth it...



RNHC said:


> What would be the point? Might as well just get the GW5000 or 5610 if I'd wanted rubber/resin strap and get an aftermarket bezel for the metal look.


----------



## Fergfour

If the lugs end up being like those in that picture in post 385 good luck putting a resin strap on it.


----------



## bmdaia

GW-5000 on Combi bracelet is 125g, only a couple less than a Submariner. Same watch with all steel head and solid SS bracelet will easily top 200g. Without a doubt.



Time4Playnow said:


> Just for grins, here are the weights of some watches of mine. (sized for my wrist, of course)
> 
> MRG-G1000B: 145.3g
> 
> MTG-S1000: 184.0g
> 
> GW-5000: 74.9g
> 
> SZSC005 Seiko Monster: 181.3g
> 
> Citizen Eco-drive diver (all steel): 169.1g


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Fergfour said:


> That is correct.
> And what I said was that the DW5000D and DW5000BM are screwback squares with SS bracelets and weigh roughly 150 grams (depending on how many bracelet links you have in). The DW5000D and BL have resin bezels though, the chromes have SS bezel. Therefore, it's a pretty good guess that the chromes will be similar in weight if not more than the DW5000D / DW5000BL. Not sure how much a SS bezel would weigh so I can only guess around 175-200 gm total.


Ok, I misunderstood your post. I owned a GW5000 and didn't think it was particularly heavy but tbh, I never weighed it.

200 grams is probably the over/under bet prop for the GMW and I'm gonna take the over. Interested to see more details.


----------



## Time4Playnow

bmdaia said:


> GW-5000 on Combi bracelet is 125g, only a couple less than a Submariner. Same watch with all steel head and solid SS bracelet will easily top 200g. Without a doubt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Without a doubt?? :-d Nah, there's actually plenty of doubt!

No way that all-steel 5000 will weigh as much as my Seiko Monster, at 181g. Nooooooooo way. Nor will it come close to the S1000 MTG, which, while not solid steel, is a very hefty piece and comes in at 184g. (and again, I'm talking as sized for my wrist - but normally I only take out 1 or 2 links anyway)

It will probably top my MRG, which still has some weight to it at 145g, but due to the titanium shaves a lot off of its weight in SS.

I'd guess it will fall in the 150-170g range. No more. Cause I'm telling you, the Monster is HEFTY, has an all-SS case, a THICKER and larger bezel, a thick bracelet, and it is LARGER overall than what the 5000 will be. If I were a betting man, I'd take bets on that all day long. ;-)


----------



## RNHC

watchw said:


> Well they look different than the GW5000 and have a metal bezel and has sapphire crystal, so there are enough different things about them to make them their own thing... chanigng the bracelet to a strap would not make that dramatic of a change in their look in my opinion...but it would make the watch much more lighter, i think it's worth it...


I guess there is the sapphire glass that GW5000 wouldn't have but your plan reminded me of that guy on youtube who got the S5600 and replaced the bezel/case because he wanted a matte finish and replaced the strap with resin strap because he wanted to save the carbon fiber strap. I thought why bother - just get the 5610. The things that separated S5600 from the common 5610 were carbon fiber strap and shiny bezel/case.


----------



## RNHC

bmdaia said:


> GW-5000 on Combi bracelet is 125g, only a couple less than a Submariner. Same watch with all steel head and solid SS bracelet will easily top 200g. Without a doubt.





jcombs1 said:


> 200 grams is probably the over/under bet prop for the GMW...


You guys are bumming me out. If GMW is over 150 grams, I have to think hard. :-(


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

You people have weight issues ;-)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Imagine how much the solid gold dream project weighs lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I don't want to detract from the excitement of these by talking grams. I work in an office and would find wearing these for a days work and I've worn some heavy divers in the past. I wouldn't wear them as a beater or to exercise, work in yard, etc. I'd love to wear it for a more traditional work situation, or a wedding, etc. 

Just satisfy my curiosity though, I took some measurements again (for Science) of my DW5000D and BL. I subtracted the weight of their stock bullbars, and added 10 grams for the increased weight of the SS bezel over a resin bezel which might be light as I have no idea how thick they are. I came up with 155 grams. That's assuming a similar build of the cases, and bracelets sized to a 7.25 inch wrist. So strap on a couple screwbacks and see how it feels


----------



## watchw

my guess is they'll be 180 grams


----------



## acadian

Fergfour said:


> I don't want to detract from the excitement of these by talking grams. I work in an office and would find wearing these for a days work and I've worn some heavy divers in the past. I wouldn't wear them as a beater or to exercise, work in yard, etc. I'd love to wear it for a more traditional work situation, or a wedding, etc.
> 
> Just satisfy my curiosity though, I took some measurements again (for Science) of my DW5000D and BL. I subtracted the weight of their stock bullbars, and added 10 grams for the increased weight of the SS bezel over a resin bezel which might be light as I have no idea how thick they are. I came up with 155 grams. That's assuming a similar build of the cases, and bracelets sized to a 7.25 inch wrist. So strap on a couple screwbacks and see how it feels


I agree. I have some hefty divers that I cannot wear on a regular basis because they start hurting my hand/wrist after a while. Why? because I commute daily on my bicycle and the roads where I live are rough as hell. After a while heavy metal watches start digging on the top of my hand from all the vibration. I still like the heft of the screwbacks, reason why I'm intrigued by these new chrome models.

It's also a reason why I prefer to wear my divers on NATO straps - I can wear those tighter so they don't move as much.

If I was driving every day the weight wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Capt Obvious

I only read the first hundred or so posts of this thread, so bear with me.
I for one hope that this is a sign that Casio and other manufacturers realize that there is a waiting market for SS digitals. I would love to jump on one of these but current finances will not allow for it with the suspected release date of March 5. I would also gladly pay $200 for a new ss cased G with solar. I could care less about atomic and bt.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Does anybody have any idea if these new GMW models will be made in Japan??
I imagine the DLC LTD edition probably will be, but what about the other two? :think:
I hope they are, I love seeing 'MADE IN JAPAN' on the case back! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

spikeyadrian said:


> Does anybody have any idea if these new GMW models will be made in Japan??
> I imagine the DLC LTD edition probably will be, but what about the other two? :think:
> I hope they are, I love seeing 'MADE IN JAPAN' on the case back! :-!


An educated guess - they will be made in Japan. And just like the GW-5000 and others, it will probably say in blazing letters on the back, "Made in Japan." ;-)

Why, you ask? :think::-d Here's probably why.

- Casio tends to make higher-end models in Japan. These will be the highest-end squares currently made. 
- all recent screwback squares are/were made in Japan. (e.g., GW-5000, GW-5000HR, GW-5035, DW-5030, DW-5030D, DW-5030C)
- brand NEW models are often made in Japan initially; then sometimes, production of them also occurs at other Casio factories. (ex: GWN-1000, GWG-1000) But personally, I doubt they will move production of these squares anywhere else, for as long as they're made.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Time4Playnow said:


> An educated guess - they will be made in Japan. And just like the GW-5000 and others, it will probably say in blazing letters on the back, "Made in Japan." ;-)
> 
> Why, you ask? :think::-d Here's probably why.
> 
> - Casio tends to make higher-end models in Japan. These will be the highest-end squares currently made.
> - all recent screwback squares are/were made in Japan. (e.g., GW-5000, GW-5000HR, GW-5035, DW-5030, DW-5030D, DW-5030C)
> - brand NEW models are often made in Japan initially; then sometimes, production of them also occurs at other Casio factories. (ex: GWN-1000, GWG-1000) But personally, I doubt they will move production of these squares anywhere else, for as long as they're made.


They could maybe plan to produce them at the Yamagata premium line IMHO

Inviato dal mio HTC U11 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> An educated guess - they will be made in Japan. And just like the GW-5000 and others, it will probably say in blazing letters on the back, "Made in Japan." ;-)
> 
> Why, you ask? :think::-d Here's probably why.
> 
> - Casio tends to make higher-end models in Japan. These will be the highest-end squares currently made.
> - all recent screwback squares are/were made in Japan. (e.g., GW-5000, GW-5000HR, GW-5035, DW-5030, DW-5030D, DW-5030C)
> - brand NEW models are often made in Japan initially; then sometimes, production of them also occurs at other Casio factories. (ex: GWN-1000, GWG-1000) But personally, I doubt they will move production of these squares anywhere else, for as long as they're made.


Thanks for this T4P, I know it's a bit snobbish, but I do like seeing MADE IN JAPAN on case backs. 
Kinda helps me justify the expense! ;-)


----------



## bmdaia

True, and just imagine it in platinum!



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Imagine how much the solid gold dream project weighs lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia

All solid cased screwbacks are made exclusively in Japan unless something has changed.



spikeyadrian said:


> Does anybody have any idea if these new GMW models will be made in Japan??
> I imagine the DLC LTD edition probably will be, but what about the other two? :think:
> I hope they are, I love seeing 'MADE IN JAPAN' on the case back! :-!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia

We'll see. I still say closer to 200 



Fergfour said:


> I don't want to detract from the excitement of these by talking grams. I work in an office and would find wearing these for a days work and I've worn some heavy divers in the past. I wouldn't wear them as a beater or to exercise, work in yard, etc. I'd love to wear it for a more traditional work situation, or a wedding, etc.
> 
> Just satisfy my curiosity though, I took some measurements again (for Science) of my DW5000D and BL. I subtracted the weight of their stock bullbars, and added 10 grams for the increased weight of the SS bezel over a resin bezel which might be light as I have no idea how thick they are. I came up with 155 grams. That's assuming a similar build of the cases, and bracelets sized to a 7.25 inch wrist. So strap on a couple screwbacks and see how it feels


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Imagine how much the solid gold dream project weighs lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So, does this mean, that people with lots of Gold teeth, tend to talk less, due to the weight? :think:


----------



## watchw

"Unlike most 5000-5600 models, it has a LED light instead of the EL backlight"
That's a shame


----------



## Fergfour

I welcome the led in a square, mainly because I have/had so many without it. It's one more feature that sets these babys apart.

As a followup to my "weight" post, here are the two analogues I used: the DW5000BL and DW5000D. I'm upping my original estimate to 160gm because I'm guessing the bezel (if indeed detachable) will weigh at least as much as a caseback which is around 12-14gm depending on which model/type.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> So, does this mean, that people with lots of Gold teeth, tend to talk less, due to the weight? :think:


Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Oooh, look what's up on the G-Shock Japan site. b-)


----------



## workshy

must....resist.....temptation...too...much.....


----------



## watchw

It's a removable bezel after all (;


----------



## Fergfour

Those pics should at least end speculation on prices, if the bezel can be removed, and how the lugs are designed for those who mentioned replacing the bracelet with a strap. Did it mention weight?


----------



## workshy

Fergfour said:


> Those pics should at least end speculation on prices, if the bezel can be removed, and how the lugs are designed for those who mentioned replacing the bracelet with a strap. Did it mention weight?


website says 167g


----------



## Fergfour

workshy said:


> website says 167g


I was close, in post 439 I guessed 160gm. If I knew about that piece under the bezel I would have upped it  So anyway now we know it weighs more than 2 GW5000's combined. More than the mrg g1000b or the new rangeman or some frogs. Hefty little guy!


----------



## watchw

That is very heavy...
I wish they will release another version with a resin/rubber band.


----------



## Cobia

workshy said:


> website says 167g


Not a heavy watch, should feel fairly light on the wrist.


----------



## HiggsBoson

watchw said:


> It's a removable bezel after all (;


I'm a little disappointed in the removable bezel, but I'll still be getting one! :-!
Thanks Kubr1ck for the lovely pictures, very nice indeed.


----------



## HiggsBoson

watchw said:


> *That is very heavy*...
> I wish they will release another version with a resin/rubber band.


Great reason to join a gym. ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

Cobia said:


> Not a heavy watch, should feel fairly light on the wrist.


For those that wear mainly Casio/G's, especially squares, it's heavy. Heaviest square made since 1983. The bracelet will help provide some balance though as it alone will weigh 70gm or so (some people complain that screwbacks are top heavy). 
Everything's relative though, plenty of watches weigh more true.


----------



## HiggsBoson

From the reading I've done, it appears not to have sapphire crystal either. :-(


----------



## timeseekeer

so cool, that SS is nice


----------



## Fergfour

spikeyadrian said:


> From the reading I've done, it appears not to have sapphire crystal either. :-(


WHAT??


----------



## aalin13

Been a long time since I've purchased a G-Shock, as the GW-5000 has been my go to G-Shock for a long time now. This, however, is seriously tempting...

Only thing I don't like about it is the inclusion of Bluetooth, not a fan of a watch being connected to my phone.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Translation of the press release from this member's link in another thread.



Sibe said:


> I like the new GMW-B 5000 D-1 full-metal specification which is on the other release page





> Source: https://www.casio.co.jp/release/2018/0301_gmw-b5000/
> Casio Computer will release the first full-metal specification model "GMW-B 5000" (2 models) of square type "5000" series on April 13 as a new product of impact resistant watch "G - SHOCK".
> 
> The first model of "G - SHOCK" released in 1983 "DW - 5000C". Since then, the "5000" series inheriting the square type genealogy has been loved by many people as a model symbolizing "G - SHOCK".
> 
> "GMW-B 5000" to be released this time is a model that evolved in all aspects of material, structure and function while inheriting the DNA of the original model. All cases of exterior materials such as cases, bezels and bands are made of stainless steel. A new impact resistant structure is used between the stainless steel case and the bezel to absorb the impact by inserting a fine resin which is a durable resin material.
> 
> On the function side, it is equipped with a "Connected engine" that connects to a time server via a smartphone, and it is possible to acquire accurate time information anywhere in the world together with the standard radio wave reception function. In cooperation with the smartphone application "G - SHOCK Connected", you can check the operation method on the application and make settings such as world time and alarm easily on the application.
> 
> "G - SHOCK" 35th anniversary commemoration model "GMW - B 5000 TFG - 9" gold IP is applied, 35 back anniversary logo engraved on the back cover. We also prepared a special package with an anniversary logo, finished in a model full of special feeling.
> 
> 
> Model numberSurface TreatmentColorManufacturer's suggested retail priceRelease dateGMW-B 5000 D-1-Silver60,000 yen + taxApril 13thGMW-B 5000 TFG-9IPGold70,000 yen + taxApril 13th
> 
> Main features of new products
> "5000" series first full metal specification
> 
> All stainless steel was used for exterior materials such as bands, cases, bezels, back cover, etc. In the "5000" series, it is the first full metal specification model.
> Adoption of new impact resistant structure
> 
> A new impact resistant structure is adopted between the stainless steel case and the bezel to absorb the shock by pinching fine resin which is a durable resin material.
> Weekday and date display that can be selected according to languages and customs around the world
> 
> You can choose the day of the week from six languages.
> (English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Russian)
> According to customs around the world, switching of the monthly display order is possible.
> Example: For June 30th 6.30 ⇔ 30. 6
> 
> Through cooperation with "G - SHOCK Connected", how to enjoy more
> 
> By connecting to a time server via smartphone, you can get accurate time information anywhere in the world. Also, it automatically updates daylight saving time and time zone information.
> World time original city setting
> In addition to about 300 preset cities, you can name the arbitrary points and set the original city.
> Time & Place
> By pushing the button at the point where you want to memorize, you can record the date and time and latitude / longitude and check it on the map on the application.
> reminder
> If you input the date and title on the application and transfer it to the clock, we will inform you that the display of the clock flashes on the scheduled day and the way the light shines changes. (Up to 5 cases)
> 
> 
> Construction
> Impact Structure
> Water Resistance
> 20 ATM water resistant
> Received radio wave
> MSJ (UK): 60 kHz, DCF 77 (Germany): 77.5 kHz, BPC (China): 68.5 kHz (Japan): 40 kHz (Fukushima Bureau) / 60 kHz (Kyushu Bureau), WWVB
> Radio wave reception method
> Automatic reception (up to 6 times / day, only for China up to 5 times / day)
> * If it is judged that it can be received, automatic reception will be performed.
> Communication specification
> Bluetooth low energy
> Communication distance
> ~ 2 m (depending on the environment)
> World time
> Built-in time information of 5 world time, 39 world cities (39 time zone *, daylight saving time automatic setting function) + UTC (Coordinated Universal Time), time change function with home time
> * It may be updated by cooperation with smartphones.
> Stopwatch
> 1/100 second measurement (00'00 "00 ~ 59'59" 99) / 1 second measurement (1: 00'00 "to 23: 59'59"), 24 hour total, with split
> Timer
> Set unit: 1 second, maximum set 24 hours, measure in 1 second
> Alarm
> 5 time alarms (with only 1 snooze function), time signal
> Other Features
> Mobile link function (about 300 cities + world time setting of original city, automatic time correction, easy clock setting, time & place, reminder, cell phone search), date display (month / day display change), day of the week display (English / · Full automatic, 12/24 hour display switching, operation sound on / off switching, LED backlight (full auto light, super illuminator, fade in fade out afterglow Function, afterglow time change: 2 seconds / 4 seconds), battery charge warning function
> Power Source
> Tough Solar (Solar Charging System)
> Continuous driving time
> About 22 months in power saving state
> * When a certain period of time elapses in the dark it turns off the display and saves power.
> Dimensions
> 49.3 × 43.2 × 13.0 mm
> Weight
> About 167g
> 
> 
> *The Bluetooth® word mark and logo are registered trademarks owned by Bluetooth SIG, Inc., and Casio Computer Co., Ltd. uses these marks based on the license.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fergfour said:


> WHAT??


Used all the links and not found *any* reference to it having Sapphire crystal.
It has, 'inorganic glass' whatever that is, but it's NOT sapphire.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Oooh, look what's up on the G-Shock Japan site. b-)
> 
> View attachment 12937855
> 
> 
> View attachment 12937857
> 
> 
> View attachment 12937859
> 
> 
> View attachment 12937861
> 
> 
> View attachment 12937863
> 
> 
> View attachment 12937867
> 
> 
> View attachment 12937961


Haha...it's exactly as I described it lmao...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

spikeyadrian said:


> Used all the links and not found *any* reference to it having Sapphire crystal.


I don't see it engraved on the caseback either. At this point it looks like it was just a rumor. Still a great square though.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It looks beautiful glad I'm getting the Trio

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fergfour said:


> I don't see it engraved on the caseback either. At this point it looks like it was just a rumor. *Still a great square though*.


Totally agree.
Be interesting to find out if the LTD edition, DLC version, has sapphire crystal. :think:


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Haha...it's exactly as I described it lmao...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Are you any good at reading palms too? :think: ;-)


----------



## RNHC

Inorganic glass? That's mineral glass like used in the usual square G-Shocks. I was hoping for sapphire but I guess it kinda makes sense since sapphire is more brittle than mineral glass and may shatter more easily. That's supposedly the same reason why even the pricier Seiko divers have hardlex rather than sapphire.


----------



## yonsson

Crystal is sapphire, these are the official specifications.

Ahat I find more interesting is: Sold SS case, Solid SS bracelet, “name of the day” displayed in different languages.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It looks beautiful glad I'm getting the Trio
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lucky you CB, I'm having a nightmare here in the UK even trying to find out who is stocking the SS version.
And I can't find a damn thing about *any* dealer receiving the LTD edition DLC version either. :roll: 
Shouldn't be this difficult to spend money! :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Lucky you CB, I'm having a nightmare here in the UK even trying to find out who is stocking the SS version.
> And I can't find a damn thing about *any* dealer receiving the LTD edition DLC version either. :roll:
> Shouldn't be this difficult to spend money! :-d


I was lucky with my dealer.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

You guys think the only place you will be able to find these is through AD?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Haha...it's exactly as I described it lmao...


Excuse me... ;-)

Page 14:


Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Making a metal digital watch is not a challenge for many watchmakers (though even these are rare these days), but making a metal digital watch that's shock resistant is. So I am curious whether the GMW is a unibody metal case construction, or is it a metal-resin sandwich construction like the MTG. Could the bezel be separated from the case like most G-Shocks, or is it just a single piece of metal, I'm interested to find out. Also does it have the same dimensions as the regular square Gs, like the DW5600E, or is it bigger. I'd think in order to fit more shock absorbing material under the metal case, it has to be bigger. But I could be wrong.


Page 16:


domoon said:


> speaking of dream project gold watches, i found this vid:
> 
> 
> 
> this might how the bezel going to look if they're going to use that model as the base/template.


Page 16:


Cowboy Bebop said:


> As a follow to my post...I've examined the dream project design...and yea it's a two-piece design...my guess is that it is held by two long screws on either side of the case.


Page 17:


Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Nice! May be there's some alpha gel between the 2 pieces of metal to absorb shocks.


What I didn't expect was the inner case being in a different color from the bezel and the "triple lugs" construction.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Also worth noting the GMW does have STN display, and this little feature below would also be the first in G-Shock. Finally, the date format can be rearranged.



> You can choose the day of the week from six languages.
> (English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Russian)
> According to customs around the world, switching of the monthly display order is possible.
> Example: For June 30th 6.30 ⇔ 30. 6


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I am a bit disappointed by the two-piece made case, anyway I don't understand if the silver version will be a limited one


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

AstroAtlantique said:


> I am a bit disappointed by the two-piece made case, anyway I don't understand if the silver version will be a limited one


Don't be, because the two-piece construction has a reason: shock absorption. If the square is a unibody construction, they probably need to modify the classic shape in order to have the same shock absorption capability. Also I am sure this silver version will be the mass production model for years to come. And we will see more reasonable prices few years down the road.


----------



## Fergfour

It's the same idea as the original MRG's. A lot of those have removable bezels and underneath is a rubber gasket.


----------



## watchw

It's better than a one piece case because you can change the bezel if it gets scratched...


----------



## kcohS-G

Warning: Rant!

Im dissapoint! Watch cant be customized. Unless you want a gold bracelet with a silver bezel or vice versa, then thats it. 

I guess This watch is destined to be in a watch box to be admired and worn only on special dates, not really for daily use. Ding/scratch the bezel/bracelet and value plummets, and surely replacements for said bezel and bracelet will likely cost more than some g-shock watches (thats if its not indicated as “restricted, contact casio” part)

Imho This watch is really made for the collector in mind

oh man, i was expecting it to be compatible with the ordinary dw5600e resins, the fun potential would be limitless.

/rant

ps. My kidneys stay where they are


----------



## yonsson

kcohS-G said:


> Warning: Rant!
> 
> Im dissapoint! Watch cant be customized. Unless you want a gold bracelet with a silver bezel or vice versa, then thats it.
> 
> I guess This watch is destined to be in a watch box to be admired and worn only on special dates, not really for daily use. Ding/scratch the bezel/bracelet and value plummets, and surely replacements for said bezel and bracelet will likely cost more than some g-shock watches (thats if its not indicated as "restricted, contact casio" part)
> 
> Imho This watch is really made for the collector in mind
> 
> oh man, i was expecting it to be compatible with the ordinary dw5600e resins, the fun potential would be limitless.
> 
> /rant
> 
> ps. My kidneys stay where they are


It's only €600 and it's a gshock, why even care if it gets scratched?


----------



## yonsson

First you whine all day that it’s not sapphire and when I tell you it is sapphire, hen no reaction. Are you here to whine or do you actually care about this watch model?


----------



## PenetrationPapa

Casio have just unveiled both the silver and gold versions. The silver seems to be of normal production whilst the gold is a limited 35th anniversary model. Still no word on the limited edition DLC variant...


----------



## watchw

I see it as kind of a luxury version of the regular square


----------



## HiggsBoson

yonsson said:


> Crystal is sapphire, these are the official specifications.
> 
> Ahat I find more interesting is: Sold SS case, Solid SS bracelet, "name of the day" displayed in different languages.


Typical, I now can't find the link to Casio which stated inorganic glass. :roll:
However, it doesn't say sapphire on the case back. :think:
I REALLY hope I am wrong and it is sapphire.


----------



## HiggsBoson

kcohS-G said:


> Warning: Rant!
> 
> Im dissapoint! Watch cant be customized. Unless you want a gold bracelet with a silver bezel or vice versa, then thats it.
> 
> I guess This watch is destined to be in a watch box to be admired and worn only on special dates, not really for daily use. Ding/scratch the bezel/bracelet and value plummets, and surely replacements for said bezel and bracelet will likely cost more than some g-shock watches (thats if its not indicated as "restricted, contact casio" part)
> 
> Imho This watch is really made for the collector in mind
> 
> oh man, i was expecting it to be compatible with the ordinary dw5600e resins, the fun potential would be limitless.
> 
> /rant
> 
> ps. My kidneys stay where they are


Don't worry, any minor 'damage' can quickly be rectified by the use of these. ;-)
I use them on all my SS watches, get them looking like new in a jiffy!


----------



## adimaano56sl

Article on Blog to Watch:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-g-shock-gmwb5000d1-full-metal-5000-series/

This is tempting! I actually like that you can remove the bezel- this means that you can replace it in case you have an accident and ding up or beat up the bezel.


----------



## workshy

spikeyadrian said:


> Typical, I now can't find the link to Casio which stated inorganic glass. :roll:
> However, it doesn't say sapphire on the case back. :think:
> I REALLY hope I am wrong and it is sapphire.


yeah..states inorganic (mineral?) glass here ..

https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000D-1/


----------



## Fergfour

yonsson said:


> It's only €600 and it's a gshock, why even care if it gets scratched?


Why care if the watch gets scratched? 
Because some people like their watches to look new.
Because some people don't consider 600 to be a small sum to spend on a watch.
Because the finish may make it difficult or impossible to polish out scratches.
Because certain models might be limited and hard to replace.


----------



## HiggsBoson

workshy said:


> yeah..states inorganic (mineral?) glass here ..
> 
> https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000D-1/


Oops, can read Japanese.
I did see the English version of this on the Casio website, and now it's disappeared.


----------



## Fergfour

spikeyadrian, I'm not sure capecod will work on this type of chrome finish.


----------



## workshy

spikeyadrian said:


> Oops, can read Japanese.
> I did see the English version of this on the Casio website, and now it's disappeared.


i used the magic that is google translate


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fergfour said:


> spikeyadrian, I'm not sure capecod will work on this type of chrome finish.


The Grey refinishing pad works on 'brushed' surfaces, and the Cape cod cloth on the polished surfaces. :-!
Remember, it's polished Stainless Steel, not actually chrome plated.


----------



## Fergfour

spikeyadrian said:


> The Grey refinishing pad works on 'brushed' surfaces, and the Cape cod cloth on the polished surfaces. :-!
> Remember, it's polished Stainless Steel, not actually chrome plated.


I don't have any watches with this kind of mirror finish so I haven't tried. Hope you're right !


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

workshy said:


> yeah..states inorganic (mineral?) glass here ..
> 
> https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000D-1/


To all:

Sapphire, or Aluminium (aluminum for us Americans ;-)) Oxide (Al2O3) technically -IS- an inorganic mineral. It's just a general term, that's all. ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> To all:
> 
> Sapphire, or Aluminium (aluminum for us Americans ;-)) Oxide (Al2O3) technically -IS- an inorganic mineral. It's just a general term, that's all. ;-)


THANK YOU....for making me happy again! :-! :-d
I so wanted this watch to have sapphire glass.


----------



## watchw

There must be someone here who can read Japanese and can confirm this 100%


----------



## rcorreale

Resistance to this purchase will be futile for me. (The stainless steel model)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

watchw said:


> There must be someone here who can read Japanese and can confirm this 100%


No me, I struggle with English. ;-)


----------



## erebus

I look forward to scratching the hell out of my gold one when it arrives. I think a scratched up, and ratty look on these (eventually not forced) will actually look badass!


----------



## stockae92

Well, that seals the deal for me. I don't think I am getting one. I love that Casio did it right with a proper screw down case back. But I never liked the DLC case in GW5000, and I still don't like it in the new GMWB5000. I much prefer simple plain polished SS instead.

Looks like the lug can articulate a little, but I still a little worry about how its going to fit for smaller wrist size.

Maybe my opinion will change if I could see one person, but until then ...


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Allow me to provide additional links from beloved japanese website

https://g-shock.jp/special/gmw-b5000/

Original Model
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000D-1/

Anniversary Limited Model
https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TFG-9/


----------



## yonsson

spikeyadrian said:


> Typical, I now can't find the link to Casio which stated inorganic glass. :roll:
> However, it doesn't say sapphire on the case back. :think:
> I REALLY hope I am wrong and it is sapphire.


It's sapphire, I just showed you official specs.


----------



## yonsson

Fergfour said:


> Why care if the watch gets scratched?
> Because some people like their watches to look new.
> Because some people don't consider 600 to be a small sum to spend on a watch.
> Because the finish may make it difficult or impossible to polish out scratches.
> Because certain models might be limited and hard to replace.


Then I guess you don't wear watches at all because it's kind of a standard deal that they can and eventually get scratched.


----------



## Fergfour

yonsson said:


> Then I guess you don't wear watches at all because it's kind of a standard deal that they can and eventually get scratched.


You guess wrong. That isn't how you phrased your statement: "It's only €600 and it's a gshock, why even care if it gets scratched?". That implies that 1st, to you 600 for a watch is pocket change and I guess to you that's a disposable item, which isn't necessarily true with all consumers. 2nd, it's just a gshock, and doesn't deserve to be taken care of or something. 3rd, most people care, even if just a little, whether or not their watches get scratched. A 50 dollar G, sure if it gets scratched whatever but these are different.


----------



## Fergfour

yonsson said:


> First you whine all day that it's not sapphire and when I tell you it is sapphire, hen no reaction. Are you here to whine or do you actually care about this watch model?


What's with the arrogant attitude? Relax.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Don't be, because the two-piece construction has a reason: shock absorption. If the square is a unibody construction, they probably need to modify the classic shape in order to have the same shock absorption capability. Also I am sure this silver version will be the mass production model for years to come. And we will see more reasonable prices few years down the road.


Thank you , I agree with you but I was anyway hoping for a MRG-110 style case...
By the way this watch is beautiful the same also if bezel+case made IMHO


----------



## watchw

I still have my doubts it's Sapphire crystal, you would think they would make a big deal of it on the the official website like they did with other G-Shocks who have Sapphire...but i don't see any focus on it anywhere.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Anyone know of any US ADs still taking pre-orders? I know AZFine was. Really excited about this one and especially glad to see Casio still committed to digitals!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Fergfour said:


> What's with the arrogant attitude? Relax.


I am very relaxed but a G-Shock is a beater. Most new models from 2017 and 2018 are €500 or more; Mudmaster, Frogman, (new) Rangeman, even my "since 1983" screwback was €450. They are still beaters, it's not like it's a dress watch just because it's €600.

Sometimes i I feel like these threads are all about finding negatives which gets a little irritating.

And for the 3rd time; official specs says sapphire.


----------



## gojira54

無機ガラス
Is listed for frogman too so guess it is 'sapphire'.
Not into these as look weighty but nice to see new module =]


----------



## yonsson

gojira54 said:


> 無機ガラス
> Is listed for frogman too so guess it is 'sapphire'.
> Not into these as look weighty but nice to see new module =]


I keep telling you it's sapphire, jeez. There is a press embargo til its official so just trust me.


----------



## Fergfour

yonsson said:


> I am very relaxed but a G-Shock is a beater. Most new models from 2017 and 2018 are €500 or more; Mudmaster, Frogman, (new) Rangeman, even my "since 1983" screwback was €450. They are still beaters, it's not like it's a dress watch just because it's €600.
> Sometimes i I feel like these threads are all about finding negatives which gets a little irritating.
> And for the 3rd time; official specs says sapphire.


I don't want to get off on the wrong foot with any fellow watch fan. We're are all on the same side here. 
-I DO agree that a bunch of gshocks can be considered a beaters. MTG and MRG Gshocks I personally would NOT consider beaters. Maybe some people are in a place where they buy a 3000 gshock and beat the crap out of it then throw it away. I'm not in that group 
-Most squares have a resin bezel and strap and aren't what one usually considers a dress watch. These new ones are very different being all metal and reflective, etc. I never said that makes them dress watches but as far as the square gshocks, they are more formal looking, and more expensive, and more prone to scratches.
-This thread has been ongoing since mid January. People have gotten their hopes up during that time wishing for certain features for example. When they don't get what they want they might complain a little sure. I haven't see you in this thread until yesterday, or in the gshock forum that much. Members here do complain once in a while but it's all in good fun. 
Cheers


----------



## yonsson

Fergfour said:


> I don't want to get off on the wrong foot with any fellow watch fan. We're are all on the same side here.
> -I DO agree that a bunch of gshocks can be considered a beaters. MTG and MRG Gshocks I personally would NOT consider beaters. Maybe some people are in a place where they buy a 3000 gshock and beat the crap out of it then throw it away. I'm not in that group
> -Most squares have a resin bezel and strap and aren't what one usually considers a dress watch. These new ones are very different being all metal and reflective, etc. I never said that makes them dress watches but as far as the square gshocks, they are more formal looking, and more expensive, and more prone to scratches.
> -This thread has been ongoing since mid January. People have gotten their hopes up during that time wishing for certain features for example. When they don't get what they want they might complain a little sure. I haven't see you in this thread until yesterday, or in the gshock forum that much. Members here do complain once in a while but it's all in good fun.
> Cheers


I guess it's called passion. 
I can't be everywhere of course but I've been following the "development" which has pretty much been none until a few days ago.

I get that we have different opinions on the beater aspect but this model is still intended to be an everyday/do all kind of watch. Considering the recent prices on G-Shocks I honestly don't even consider it expensive, the Mudmaster (which I've had) is €850 I believe. The first modern GSteel (which I've also had) is around €400, this model seems to offer a lot more than the GSteel models. It's at the price of most SEIKOs which doesn't scare anyone to use those and the steel version isn't even limited, meaning it will run for a long time with no shortage of spares.


----------



## stockae92

無機 = inoraganic

ガラス = glass

This is sapphire crystal: サファイアガラス

I don't know if "Inorganic Glass" in this case means sapphire



gojira54 said:


> 無機ガラス
> Is listed for frogman too so guess it is 'sapphire'.
> Not into these as look weighty but nice to see new module =]


----------



## watchw

You are right, I have a feeling it's not Sapphire after all.


stockae92 said:


> 無機 = inoraganic
> 
> ガラス = glass
> 
> This is sapphire crystal: サファイアガラス
> 
> I don't know if "Inorganic Glass" in this case means sapphire


----------



## gojira54

I can read kana and kanji.... 無機ガラス is used in the product description for both the GW-M5610-1BJF & GWF-1000-1JF...


----------



## yonsson

watchw said:


> You are right, I have a feeling it's not Sapphire after all.


This is getting ridiculous. The official spec says sapphire. I give up, leaving this thread before I have a heart attack.


----------



## watchw

Sorry but nothing is 100% confirmed.
Even on the official website it does not say anywhere clearly Sapphire, just inorganic.
I really don't know how you can be so confident that you are right.


yonsson said:


> This is getting ridiculous. The official spec says sapphire. I give up, leaving this thread before I have a heart attack.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Com'on guys, shall we put this sapphire confirmation aside for now and look at other features of this watch? 

For member Workshy's link, here are the manuals in Japanese.
HTML Manual: Module No. 3459
PDF Manual: http://support.casio.jp/storage/pdf/002/qw3459.pdf
PDF Quick Guide: http://support.casio.jp/storage/pdf/002/pm3459.pdf

From the manual, it's able to display current time in Word Time, Timer, and Stopwatch! :-!








Also able to display dual time, as well as swap WT and HT. :-!








Great job Casio!


----------



## yonsson

watchw said:


> Sorry but nothing is 100% confirmed.
> Even on the official website it does not say anywhere clearly Sapphire, just inorganic.
> I really don't know how you can be so confident that you are right.


Because I get my info straight from the source. Believe what you want, it will all be official soon anyway. With the response in this thread I'm giving up, see no point in sticking my neck out, have fun with your speculations.


----------



## stockae92

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> From the manual, it's able to display current time in Word Time, Timer, and Stopwatch! :-!
> View attachment 12939377
> 
> 
> Also able to display dual time, as well as swap WT and HT. :-!
> View attachment 12939383
> 
> 
> Great job Casio!


Nice, I like what Casio did there. This is a big deal for me. 

Also they have put in configurable date format. MM.D vs D.MM and multi language day of the week.


----------



## rcorreale

Wow, this is like the perfect module feature wise. It was already at the top of my list before knowing this. It just moved up two notches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PenetrationPapa

It would have been even better had they incorporated the year into the module as well! I hope they unveil the limited edition DLC variant soon. I've got to try and get one of those...


----------



## bmdaia

Not sure about the metal bezel. Is it thin like the resin bezels? Will it be bendable? How accurately can a thin shell like this be machined?? I’m holding off until I see massive high res pics of this one. But still very very interesting to see this unfold. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

It’s not as heavy as I thought at 167g but it is still fairly heavy. Probably not a deal breaker for me as I like the silver SS version but I’ll likely wait until the price comes down a little.

For a weight reference the iPhone 6S and the Seiko SKX007 on bracelet each weigh 142g.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Precise metal finish

Finish the bezel top surface and case side with a hair line to bring out the metal texture to the maximum..The back cover uses the same heavy and airtight screw back as the first machine..Improved wear resistance with DLC treatment

I don't know if this is a translation issue but it says the it's DLC treated so does this means the watch and band will have some wear resistance? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Man, I would have loved to see a page for the GMW-B5000TFC... would have had me upside down.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

I wonder why Sapphire is not mentioned AGAIN


----------



## Fergfour

To sum up this thread, Casio did good.
They've put together a square with a combination of features never seen together before. Metal, sapphire, BT, led, stn, etc. They could have played it safe but they branched out. I'm hoping this is a sign of good things to come. Maybe they'll use sapphire in another model, maybe stn in another, maybe one in copper or rose gold finish lol. Long live the square.


----------



## kubr1ck

Sapphire, steel and titanium are for peasants. Still waiting for my platinum model finished in rose gold IP with diamond crystal.


----------



## RNHC

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Sapphire, or Aluminium (aluminum for us Americans ;-)) Oxide (Al2O3) technically -IS- an inorganic mineral. It's just a general term, that's all. ;-)





watchw said:


> I still have my doubts it's Sapphire crystal, you would think they would make a big deal of it on the the official website like they did with other G-Shocks who have Sapphire...but i don't see any focus on it anywhere.





stockae92 said:


> 無機 = inoraganic ガラス = glass
> 
> This is sapphire crystal: サファイアガラス
> 
> I don't know if "Inorganic Glass" in this case means sapphire


Inorganic Glass is mineral glass. It's been my experience that Casio, Citizen, and Seiko will explicitly state Sapphire if the glass is Sapphire.

Just look at Casio's other offerings like Oceanus. The ones with mineral glass will say inorganic glass and the ones with sapphire will say sapphire in the description.

I hope that guy who says he got the scoop that it's sapphire straight from an insider source is right but, so far, the latest web pages linked here say inorganic glass - which is a shame since not having sapphire glass lessens the appeal for me.


----------



## RNHC

gojira54 said:


> 無機ガラス
> Is listed for frogman too so guess it is 'sapphire'.


無機ガラス literally means inorganic glass. 無機 means inorganic in kanji and ガラス is katakana for ga-ra-su or glass. In other words, 無機ガラス is mineral glass.


----------



## RNHC

yonsson said:


> This is getting ridiculous. The official spec says sapphire.


What official spec?


----------



## Fer Guzman

I'm glad I ordered the gold and Porter version. The gold presentations looks nice. Due to the weight I don't think I'd wear this daily, but I'm excited.

Someone asked in an earlier post if the silver one is limited, G-Central says that from the model # it thinks the silver is a regular release and the gold is limited edition.

As far as the sapphire crystal, I don't really care if it has one or not. I used a GW-5000 exclusively for years and never got the crystal scratched. G-Central is reporting that it does not have a sapphire crystal. It says "One of the rumored features was a sapphire crystal but that turned out to be false as these models use mineral glass."


https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000-metal-screw-back-bluetooth-solar/


----------



## bmdaia

167g is heavier than a Seadweller



jcombs1 said:


> It's not as heavy as I thought at 167g..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Found this photo on Google images...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Found this photo on Google images...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mmmm...I think I prefer the press images. LOL


----------



## watchw

You still believe that? 


yonsson said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, I have a feeling it's not Sapphire after all.
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting ridiculous. The official spec says sapphire. I give up, leaving this thread before I have a heart attack.
Click to expand...


----------



## ryan93civic

The gold one reminds me of C3PO


----------



## acadian

ryan93civic said:


> The gold one reminds me of C3PO


richness...


----------



## kubr1ck

It's all about the chrome, baby! b-)


----------



## watchw

I'll leave the gold one for Rappers... (;


----------



## yonsson

RNHC said:


> What official spec?


Press material from Casio, explicitly says sapphire. So if this info is wrong, then someone at Casio messed up the translation from Japanese.


----------



## RNHC

yonsson said:


> Press material from Casio, explicitly says sapphire. So if this info is wrong, then someone at Casio messed up the translation from Japanese.


Do you have a copy of the press material? The web page from the official Casio website says inorganic glass which is not sapphire.


----------



## watchw

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what-exactly-inorganic-glass-593485.html#/topics/593485

It's 99% not Sapphire, stop hanging on to one source when even the official website doesn't say anything about sapphire crystal, believe me they would have made a big deal of it, and so they should


----------



## willydribble

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Found this photo on Google images...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


judging from these pictures it looks as though these are going to be scratch magnets had the same issue with my MTG it scratched all too easily and put me off the watch for that reason alone .still thinking of buying one though along with a few cape cod cloths!


----------



## yonsson

RNHC said:


> Do you have a copy of the press material? The web page from the official Casio website says inorganic glass which is not sapphire.


I posted it here earlier but then remembered the press embargo so I took it down.


----------



## yonsson

willydribble said:


> judging from these pictures it looks as though these are going to be scratch magnets had the same issue with my MTG it scratched all too easily and put me off the watch for that reason alone .still thinking of buying one though along with a few cape cod cloths!


It's a dirty spotlight photo. 
Wait 3 weeks and there will be better photos, I'll do my best.


----------



## yonsson

Here is another marketing info page. (Stating sapphire, marked in blue). This is a Swiss marketing and distribution company. 
This however is not the same place I got my info from, I have asked Casio to confirm the info I got previously.


----------



## watchw

If you notice, it also says "limited", which it is not, I think they're info is not accurate / updated.


----------



## yonsson

watchw said:


> If you notice, it also says "limited", which it is not, I think they're info is not accurate / updated.


I noticed. But the info I got from Casio EU didn't state limited. 
But like I said, I've asked them to confirm.


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> It's all about the chrome, baby! b-)


Now I want one...


----------



## HiggsBoson

yonsson said:


> It's sapphire, I just showed you official specs.


There seems to be a rather 'off hand' tone to a lot of you're replies.
It's really not necessary, if members questioning whether the watch has sapphire or not, is annoying you, don't reply. :roll:


----------



## HiggsBoson

yonsson said:


> I am very relaxed but *a G-Shock is a beater*. Most new models from 2017 and 2018 are €500 or more; Mudmaster, Frogman, (new) Rangeman, even my "since 1983" screwback was €450. They are still beaters, it's not like it's a dress watch just because it's €600.
> 
> Sometimes i I feel like these threads are all about finding negatives which gets a little irritating.
> 
> And for the 3rd time; official specs says sapphire.


These are definitely *NOT* beaters! ;-)


----------



## Coler

They're great...but G's are beaters.

That's just the way.


----------



## HiggsBoson

adimaano56sl said:


> Article on Blog to Watch:
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-g-shock-gmwb5000d1-full-metal-5000-series/
> 
> This is tempting! I actually like that you can remove the bezel- this means that you can replace it in case you have an accident and ding up or beat up the bezel.


Got this image from Blog to Watch.
Is it the new Limited Edition DLC version? :think:


----------



## Fergfour

spikeyadrian said:


> These are definitely *NOT* beaters! ;-)


That's the point I was trying to make spikey but the fact is there are wus members who are ignorant of the scope of casio's offerings, from the dirt cheap to very expensive. They remember the dept store Casio's of their youth perhaps. Some are close-minded because they spend the majority of their time in the omega/rolex/seiko/other forums and enjoy looking down on other brands to make themselves feel good with their purchases. 
Another interesting phenomenon I've noticed on WUS over the years is it seems to be an accepted pastime to pop into the Casio forum to make Casio fans aware of their shortcomings, then run back to their safe place. Why certain members can't live by the "to each their own" or "different strokes for different folks" ideas I don't know. We're all watch fans.
This is "the way".


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

willydribble said:


> judging from these pictures it looks as though these are going to be scratch magnets had the same issue with my MTG it scratched all too easily and put me off the watch for that reason alone .still thinking of buying one though along with a few cape cod cloths!


Just don't use it on the gold one...you'll wipe the gold off lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Got this image from Blog to Watch.
> Is it the new Limited Edition DLC version? :think:


I think this is the steel model in the dark to show the LED function.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fergfour said:


> That's the point I was trying to make spikey but the fact is there are wus members who are ignorant of the scope of casio's offerings, from the dirt cheap to very expensive. They remember the dept store Casio's of their youth perhaps. Some are close-minded because they spend the majority of their time in the omega/rolex/seiko/other forums and enjoy looking down on other brands to make themselves feel good with their purchases.
> Another interesting phenomenon I've noticed on WUS over the years is it seems to be an accepted pastime to pop into the Casio forum to make Casio fans aware of their shortcomings, then run back to their safe place. Why certain members can't live by the "to each their own" or "different strokes for different folks" ideas I don't know. We're all watch fans.
> This is "the way".


I totally agree with where you are coming from Fergfour.
As you know, I spend my time here and over on the Rolex & Omega forums.
Are there nice guy's over on the Rolex & Omega forums?, yes, definitely. There are some *really* nice guy's who I've gotten to know.
Are there nice guy's here, *absolutely*, and I'm still relatively new here, but I've been made to feel very welcome. :-!
One thing I've learnt is this: Never, ever, judge a guy on what he wears on his wrist, (judge him on what comes out of his mouth by all means) it doesn't tell you anything about what's inside that person.
I hear people comment on how Rolex wearers are pretentious idiots, how does the watch I wear change me? :think:
So, people think I'm an okay guy if I'm wearing an MR-G but a pretentious idiot if I wear my Rolex......I'm the same guy. 
Casio make some stunning watches and I'd NEVER agree with anybody 'bad mouthing' someone for wearing a watch that they deemed 'inferior'.


----------



## Fergfour

True spikeyadrian, I can see opinions going both ways. I simply don't see the point in taking the time to disparage others tastes in watches, or to count out an entire brand because of some preconceived notion.
I'm curious, as I don't spend time in the Rolex & Omega forum, do you see posters swooping in to denigrate those brands, or to insult owners? Maybe it happens in all forums I don't know.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Coler said:


> They're great...but G's are beaters.
> 
> That's just the way.


If someone saves up and buy's a G-Shock and wants to look after it, it's NOT a beater.
If someone saves up and treats his G-Shock like it's his beater, then it's a beater. 
Only the individual can decide, you can't make general statements about what is or isn't a beater.

Example, I also visit the Rolex forum and a few guy's there treat their Rolex watch as a beater.
Now, how many people do you know who would treat a £5,000 watch as a beater? 
Exactly, me neither, but some do!


----------



## Coler

Spend your money on what you like but if you buy a G Shock intending to protect it from bumps and bruises you've missed the point of it.


----------



## yonsson

spikeyadrian said:


> If someone saves up and buy's a G-Shock and wants to look after it, it's NOT a beater.
> If some saves up and treats his G-Shock like it's his beater, then it's a beater.
> Only the individual can decide, you can't make general statements about what is or isn't a beater.
> 
> Example, I also visit the Rolex forum and a few guy's there treat their Rolex watch as a beater.
> Now, how many people do you know who would treat a £5,000 watch as a beater?
> Exactly, me neither, but some do!


I have used all my G-Shocks as beaters, everyone including my MT-G. 
The G-Shocks are all made to be beaters, there is no denying that. You may choose not to use it as a beater but that's still what they were made for. Regarding this model, it's not limited, parts can be swapped if you care about scratches and there will even be resin straps available very soon.  
I'm not calling someone stupid for worrying about scratching it but I find it strange on a non LE serviceable watch that is intended to be a beater.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Man, I would have loved to see a page for the GMW-B5000TFC... would have had me upside down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Got a picture if that's any good.
Taken from a Blog to Watch.
Looks beautiful doesn't it? ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

"Spend your money on what you like but if you buy a G Shock intending to protect it from bumps and bruises you've missed the point of it. "
Some Gshocks sure I don't worry about beating up, because I can pick up another for the price of lunch. Others are either discontinued hard to find models that I simply like the looks of and don't want to ruin. Or, they are relatively more expensive than the run of the mill G, more than some seikos or citizens or whatever, and I tend to take care of things I spend more $ on. What someone says the supposed point of it was is irrelevant to me.

"I have used all my G-Shocks as beaters", "The G-Shocks are all made to be beaters, there is no denying that."
So what. Some people don't use them as beaters. People can feel however they want about a watch. In the context of this particular thread if a consumer doesn't want to get a polished $600 watch all scratched up that's their prerogative.


----------



## Coler

I just find it funny that anyone would be a G Shock and worry about it getting knocked around. 

"Hey mind my G shock"

Kind of defeats the purpose.

But then the blingy G's themselves are a bit confused and the finish is not going to wear very well so whatever melts your butter.


----------



## RNHC

yonsson said:


> Here is another marketing info page. (Stating sapphire, marked in blue). This is a Swiss marketing and distribution company.
> This however is not the same place I got my info from, I have asked Casio to confirm the info I got previously.


Well, I sure hope you are right. I'd rather have sapphire than mineral glass for GMW. I did notice that with certain titanium Waveceptor models, Casio offered sapphire glass for their European versions while keeping mineral glass for their domestic and US versions. Perhaps Casio may be only offering sapphire for their European GMW?


----------



## Coler

I just find it funny that anyone would be a G Shock and worry about it getting knocked around. 

"Hey mind my G shock"

Kind of defeats the purpose.

But then the blingy G's themselves are a bit confused and the finish is not going to wear very well if it's not babied so whatever melts your butter.


----------



## RNHC

Coler said:


> ...so whatever melts your butter.


I think that's what Fergfour and spikeyadrian have been trying to tell you. They'd be glad to see that you finally got it. :-d


----------



## acadian

spikeyadrian said:


> Got a picture if that's any good.
> Taken from a Blog to Watch.
> Looks beautiful doesn't it? ;-)


I'm drooling on my keyboard...


----------



## yonsson

RNHC said:


> Well, I sure hope you are right. I'd rather have sapphire than mineral glass for GMW. I did notice that with certain titanium Waveceptor models, Casio offered sapphire glass for their European versions while keeping mineral glass for their domestic and US versions. Perhaps Casio may be only offering sapphire for their European GMW?


The EU reference number ending is -1ER, the one for Japan has ending reference -1JF. G-Shock Japan released the info earlier than planned, EU was planning to release it during Baselworld, that's why there is a confusion.

But sapphire for -1ER is confirmed, don't know if there is a difference between -1ER and -1JF or if the translation is wrong or what ever but the specs sheet says sapphire.


----------



## wirefufighter

That stainless steel model has literally been on my hypothetical dream watch list for ages... Does anyone know of any reputable ADs accepting pre-orders? Shot some feeler emails out to some sites, but no replies yet....


----------



## RNHC

RNHC said:


> Well, I sure hope you are right. I'd rather have sapphire than mineral glass for GMW. I did notice that with certain titanium Waveceptor models, Casio offered sapphire glass for their European versions while keeping mineral glass for their domestic and US versions. Perhaps Casio may be only offering sapphire for their European GMW?





yonsson said:


> The EU reference number ending is -1ER, the one for Japan has ending reference -1JF. G-Shock Japan released the info earlier than planned, EU was planning to release it during Baselworld, that's why there is a confusion.





yonsson said:


> But sapphire for -1ER is confirmed, don't know if there is a difference between -1ER and -1JF or if the translation is wrong or what ever but the specs sheet says sapphire.




I looked again and it looks like Casio offers sapphire glass in Europe for its non-titanium models as well, namely Lineage LCW-M100D.

Here is a link to European version that has sapphire glass - https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/radio-controlled/lcw-m100dse-1aer/

Here is a link to JDM version with no sapphire but with "inorganic" glass - Tani-Logics Uk eBay Listing Template

Maybe European version of GMW will have sapphire. :-!


----------



## yonsson

RNHC said:


> European version of GMW will have sapphire. :-!


According to the press-sheet, it will.


----------



## RNHC

yonsson said:


> According to the press-sheet, it will.


Excellent. That'd be the one I'd get.


----------



## HiggsBoson

spikeyadrian said:


> Got this image from Blog to Watch.
> Is it the new Limited Edition DLC version? :think:


Where has my picture gone?? :rodekaart


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I think this is the steel model in the dark to show the LED function.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you think so. :think:
Looks too dark & matt to me, I'm hoping it's the DLC. 
If it is, you are a very lucky man, it's an excellent looking finish.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fergfour said:


> True spikeyadrian, I can see opinions going both ways. I simply don't see the point in taking the time to disparage others tastes in watches, or to count out an entire brand because of some preconceived notion.
> I'm curious, as I don't spend time in the Rolex & Omega forum, do you see posters swooping in to denigrate those brands, or to insult owners? Maybe it happens in all forums I don't know.


Oh god, unfortunately, yes. :roll:
You get trolls dropping in saying things like, 'Rolex are for guy's lacking in the trouser department' and/or 'Rolex are for the loud, shallow, look at me, type of man'. 
It's quite ridiculous really.
Do you know what though, when someone has posted a WRUW thread, it won't only be people wearing Rolex or Omega who reply.
I've seen loads of guy's post pictures wearing their G-Shocks and the Rolex & Omega guy's will 'like' them. :-! 
They are generally a great bunch, just like here. :-!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Coler said:


> Spend your money on what you like but if you buy a G Shock intending to protect it from bumps and bruises you've missed the point of it.


No, nobody has 'missed the point'. 
If someone, anyone, buys a G-Shock and decides to look after it, that's their choice, nothing wrong with that, 'spare' money for a new watch is hard to come by for some.
Maybe, for example, somebody saves up and treats themselves to a £500 G-Shock, they have every right to look after it, £500 is a hell of a lot of money to most people.
Okay, say they spend less, £250, that's still a lot of money to most people and they have every right to look after what they have either saved for worked hard to afford.

Where I feel the conflict is arising, is that because it's a G-Shock, and it can potentially take lots of abuse, that doesn't mean the watch 'has' to be abused or, indeed 'needs' to be abused.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Coler said:


> I just find it funny that anyone would be a G Shock and worry about it getting knocked around.
> 
> *"Hey mind my G shock"*
> 
> Kind of defeats the purpose.
> 
> But then the blingy G's themselves are a bit confused and the finish is not going to wear very well so whatever melts your butter.


No, I'd never say that.
However, I wouldn't wear *any *watch that I valued doing a doing a job that would unnecessary risk damage to that watch. 
Working in the engine bay, on the car engine, demolishing a brick wall etc.
Would I wear a watch that I didn't give a damn about, sure, of course I would.


----------



## watchw

Let's put it this way... Rich people who buy 10k or 20 k watches will treat any watch that costs 1k or less like trash and make it a beater.
But i save for a few years to buy a 1k Casio, there would be no chance I'll make it a beater , because it's all i have and can afford, unfortunately this forum has alot of snobs who look down on other people that don't have 100k to spend on a watch collection.
Same with cars, if you drive a Ferrari, a Toyota will be trash to you...(even though it's more reliable and economical)


----------



## HiggsBoson

watchw said:


> Let's put it this way... Rich people who buy 10k or 20 k watches will treat any watch that costs 1k or less like trash and make it a beater.
> But i save for a few years to buy a 1k Casio, there would be no chance I'll make it a beater , because it's all i have and can afford, unfortunately this forum has alot of snobs who look down on other people that don't have 100k to spend on a watch collection.
> Same with cars, if you drive a Ferrari, a Toyota will be trash to you...(even though it's more reliable and economical)


I pretty much agree with everything you have said.
However, I'm not sure there are many members on here, the Casio forum, that have 100k to spend on a watch collection. :think:
When I purchased my Rolex, I had to save for *ages*, I'm no snob, jeez, I'm only a teacher! :-d


----------



## Fergfour

spikeyadrian said:


> No, nobody has 'missed the point'.
> Where I feel the conflict is arising, is that because it's a G-Shock, and it can potentially take lots of abuse, that doesn't mean the watch 'has' to be abused or, indeed 'needs' to be abused.


Agree. As if the ONLY reason to by a Gshock is because it can take a beating. To me that's more like insurance. I may never need it, but if I do I'm glad I have it. 
One of the "points" for me is that I enjoy digital watches and there simply aren't many digital watch choices out there that pique my interest.


----------



## erebus

The "beater" discussion is highly personal it's funny how passionate people can get myself included. 

Even within the role of "beater watch" there are possibly sub-roles where a person who says it's a beater watch still wouldn't wear it doing certain tasks (car maintenance for example). I get crazy like that with my G Shocks -- I only use my sub-$100 G's for what I consider are my own personal "beater" tasks--something where I literally don't give a damn about what happens to it including it breaking completely--other more sane people would just take their G Shock off.

Outside of G Shocks, I have my "beater mechanicals" which are screw-down crown, bracelet only, sports watches that I can usually wear for any tasks (but would never consider for "real" beater tasks). Then there are my dress watches, etc etc. I think guys enjoy putting this kind of structure together that stitches a narrative around their collection. I know I do!

I think these super-shiny G Shocks are getting all the feels out of people how they anticipate using them because they sort of are unprecedented and that's fun!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

When the 35th anniversary big bang black models were announced, I salivated at every iota of info about the GW-5035A square. I knew I was going to get it as a collector piece. It would not and is not a 'beater' for me. That is what I see going on here for many square lovers. People seem to be besides themselves with anticipation and I agree with erebus above, it's fun to witness.

This thread has turned into a "I'm only here for the comments" subscription for me. Fantastic and comical passion from so many who have been longing for an all-metal/SS/chrome square for so long. Unfortunately, the price tag for these models precludes me from acquiring one, but the hype surrounding this release is very enjoyable to watch unfold. I look forward to seeing any variety of this model show up on some wrist shot pics. I've made my peace with living vicariously through others on this one.


----------



## rcorreale

Any watch I buy no matter the cost is bought to be worn. I do try and avoid getting it trashed but not to the point of being OCD about it. S..t happens sometimes, so that’s why service may be necessary. Over the years I’ve had Omega, Rolex, Breitling, Blancpain, Seiko, IWC, Citizen and G-Shocks and all were treated the exact same way. Worn and babied to a point but with the understanding they would get nicked up at some point. Several years ago I jumped off the high end bandwagon and sold them all off as I came to the conclusion they aren’t worth the high initial cost of buying and the high cost to service and I am OCD in regards to precise time keeping so now I have a couple of Citizen eco-drives to satisfy my analog cravings from time to time and 4 g-shocks which get the bulk of wrist time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I agree these chrome squares are somewhat unprecedented and satisfy a desire many square fans have had for many years. It's the only all metal digital square going an there aren't any alternatives. The older DW5000D and DW5000BL are close but no cigar. The anticipation is high, just like it is for the new Rangeman. 
Not sure everyone is planning on going over the top in babying them, or that they can never get a single scratch on them or the world will end. Some people might use them as an everyday, anything goes watch, (although seems an odd choice to me for strenuous exercise, sports, manual labor considering the weight), some will wear them to the office and try to keep them looking new. It's all good.


----------



## Time4Playnow

wirefufighter said:


> That stainless steel model has literally been on my hypothetical dream watch list for ages... Does anyone know of any reputable ADs accepting pre-orders? Shot some feeler emails out to some sites, but no replies yet....


Yes, you can pre-order through Arizona Fine Time. They'll take either 20% down, or you can pay the full price up front if you wish.

As for other recent posts here - the whole "beater" watch issue is one that came up awhile ago for me when I was talking about my MR-G in a different thread. I must have said that I wouldn't treat it as a beater, and someone expressed surprise at that. Really?? :rodekaart Like he couldn't understand that someone might want to take care of a $3K watch??! SMH. :roll:

For me, I'd wear something like a DW-5600E as a beater, if I knew there was a good chance that the watch could get hit, smacked, etc. etc. Wouldn't think twice about it. I am GLAD that my MR-G has shock resistance and is a tough watch, but for me that only serves as peace of mind in case it 'accidentally' suffers a shock or drop. And that's fine with me. ;-)

As for the metal squares, currently I've pre-ordered both the silver and gold from AZ Fine Time. I definitely want the silver, not 100% sure I'll get the gold, but I might. Was hoping they'd have sapphire, but if they don't it's not a deal breaker. I'm a little concerned about scratches on the case area, but if there's a way to buff them out it shouldn't be too big of a deal. And the weight - 167g - is what I thought it would be. I had guessed it would be between 150-170g. That's not too heavy, IMO.

I see they'll be released in Japan in April. I think I was told that AZ Fine Time would have them in May. Maybe that's true? -- As Japan releases usually happen first, followed by a U.S. release a bit later... Bring them on, already!! :-!


----------



## acadian

I really hate to admit it, but at 167g I probably wouldn't wear it :-(


----------



## adimaano56sl

yonsson said:


> I have used all my G-Shocks as beaters, everyone including my MT-G.
> The G-Shocks are all made to be beaters, there is no denying that. You may choose not to use it as a beater but that's still what they were made for. Regarding this model, it's not limited, parts can be swapped if you care about scratches and there will even be resin straps available very soon.
> I'm not calling someone stupid for worrying about scratching it but I find it strange on a non LE serviceable watch that is intended to be a beater.


You guys are hilarious. Who cares. If a person wants to take immaculate care of their watch, let them. If they want to use their watch as a tool, then fine. 
There are people out there that will buy two copies of a knife, one to use, one to keep perfect. Of all places on the internet, WUS users should understand the compulsion to collect and care for an object.
It's just a watch, what business is it of yours how a person wants to treat their watch.


----------



## O_N_E

Me Likey!


----------



## watchw

Is anyone selling their GW-5000 to get one of these?


----------



## rcorreale

watchw said:


> Is anyone selling their GW-5000 to get one of these?


I'm giving it consideration, are you buying?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O_N_E

spikeyadrian said:


> You get trolls dropping in saying things like, 'Rolex are for guy's lacking in the trouser department' and/or 'Rolex are for the loud, shallow, look at me, type of man'.
> It's quite ridiculous really.


Isn't that the same thing can be said for G-Shocks? Oh look at me, me so powerful with my big tough clock on my wrist and my big black gun on my hands. With all the tacticool gears on me, I'm ready for a power trip! :-d


----------



## watchw

PM me with price thanks.


rcorreale said:


> I'm giving it consideration, are you buying?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

O_N_E said:


> Isn't that the same thing can be said for G-Shocks? Oh look at me, me so powerful with my big tough clock on my wrist and my big black gun on my hands. With all the tacticool gears on me, I'm ready for a power trip! :-d
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Well, the context of the thread was essentially me wondering why do trolls pop into the G forum just to belittle the brand and or those that wear them, and does the same thing happen in other threads. To which spikeyadrian replied yes, people do pop into the Rolex forum to spout nonsense too


----------



## jcombs1

To continue the speculative discussion and based on historical street price vs MSRP for G’s in this price range, what do you guys think the eventual street prices will be on the non LE models will be?

I know we are guessing but we’ll be guessing until April/May on a few things anyway, might as well continue the discussion.

It may take several months or maybe a year or more to get there but do you think they will get under $300, say on eBay or a gray market outlet?

I will wait a bit anyway to see these in the flesh before pulling the trigger on one but curious what the experts have to say about where the price might eventually settle.

This all will hinge on a model being regularly produced and available for the foreseeable future, which appears to be the case with the SS version.


----------



## watchw

I doubt it will get to 300$, the GW-5000 is about that level of price, and it supposed to be a bit lower end than the new metal square(if i'm not mistaken)
My guess is they're going to cost around 400$-450$


----------



## erebus

I would be surprised to see these going for around $300 (approx 50%) on the grey market anytime soon. Maybe in a few years?


----------



## Seikogi

I really like it! Casio is doing a great job at updating their legendary models unlike their japanese bros (SARB & MM300 holy war). An all steel digital square G-Shock is what many of us wanted. Those will sell off like hotcakes. Priced reasonably and will pend towards 500-ish and stay there IMO. 
Will probably skip this one since I have an GW-5000 and try to live more minimalistic... 

(Hope the metal surfaces polished/brushed will work out well irl)


----------



## Fer Guzman

I don't care how much my watch is, I wear it without worrying about scratches. And most of the time nothing happens.



jcombs1 said:


> To continue the speculative discussion and based on historical street price vs MSRP for G's in this price range, what do you guys think the eventual street prices will be on the non LE models will be?
> 
> I know we are guessing but we'll be guessing until April/May on a few things anyway, might as well continue the discussion.
> 
> It may take several months or maybe a year or more to get there but do you think they will get under $300, say on eBay or a gray market outlet?
> 
> I will wait a bit anyway to see these in the flesh before pulling the trigger on one but curious what the experts have to say about where the price might eventually settle.
> 
> This all will hinge on a model being regularly produced and available for the foreseeable future, which appears to be the case with the SS version.


The US price will be pretty in line with what they sell for because the MSRP in Japan is usually higher since it takes into account VAT. In Japan you can get 20-30% off msrp; not here in the USA. So unless it bombs I don't think we will see a prices drop in US stores any time soon. On the other hand, squares don't usually hold their value as well as other models. So I would think the silver one in the second hand market will be easy to get at a discount. And lets be realistic most of these on the second hand market will be babied.


----------



## De smid

Fer Guzman said:


> squares don't usually hold their value as well as other models.


i must disagree, most squares hold their value really well. maybe the dw-5600e doesnt but almost all models i own have increased in price, as well as almost all models i still want to own.

i think the value of the GMW will depend on the number of watches casio is producing. the SS model will cost € 499 in europe and i can imagine they will drop to €300 within a year if casio floods the market. also the feel of the watch will make all the difference. if it is uncomfortable people will sell it much quicker and word will spread, as it is a watch mostly worn by collectors, people will do research before purchasing it. it is simply to early to tell. what i do know is that this is the first watch i ever preordered without any info...very exciting ^^


----------



## Fer Guzman

De smid said:


> i must disagree, most squares hold their value really well. maybe the dw-5600e doesnt but almost all models i own have increased in price, as well as almost all models i still want to own.
> 
> i think the value of the GMW will depend on the number of watches casio is producing. the SS model will cost € 499 in europe and i can imagine they will drop to €300 within a year if casio floods the market. also the feel of the watch will make all the difference. if it is uncomfortable people will sell it much quicker and word will spread, as it is a watch mostly worn by collectors, people will do research before purchasing it. it is simply to early to tell. what i do know is that this is the first watch i ever preordered without any info...very exciting ^^


There is a difference between regular issues squares and limited editions squares. I don't think any regular issue square holds its value, they all loose money. Even if you buy a GW-5000, if you need to sell it tomorrow you will loose money.

For limited edition/production models yes I agree they can hold their value. But I was referring to the silver regular edition not the gold one. With limited edition/production models squares they typically can go up in value immediately after release, then loose value for months and years, then go up in value since it's no longer made and collectors don't want to sell them so supply gets constrained.

I am also excited lol.


----------



## Fergfour

Maybe it'll be like the GW5000 which came out in 2009 at $450. A new one can be had for $300 give or take. Assuming the silver is still made several years from now, I wouldn't be shocked to see a going price of $400. 
The only unknown is how long will it remain in production. If they decide to discontinue after a few years for whatever reason all bets are off.
Incidentally, I should mention that I bought my pre-owned babied GW5000 in the $250 range. Don't discount the possibility of adopting a used G. They deserve a home too. Something tells me when these ever start showing up on the used market they'll still look pretty slick.


----------



## O_N_E

Fergfour said:


> Well, the context of the thread was essentially me wondering why do trolls pop into the G forum just to belittle the brand and or those that wear them, and does the same thing happen in other threads. To which spikeyadrian replied yes, people do pop into the Rolex forum to spout nonsense too


I know the context man. Just responding to the other guy's comment about compensating the trouser department. ;-) Just saying that same thing can be said for G's. BTW, I learned about G the 1st day of my life, not here to belittle anyone, just here to have some fun.


----------



## Fergfour

O_N_E said:


> I know the context man. Just responding to the other guy's comment about compensating the trouser department. ;-) Just saying that same thing can be said for G's. BTW, I learned about G the 1st day of my life, not here to belittle anyone, just here to have some fun.


Gotcha. Another reason I like squares as they're more unassuming than some other models


----------



## simko

Team, i dont think ive ever bought a watch thats a pretty new release, but this one has piqued my interest.... with watches, will vendors be selling these at MSRP? or will it be a bit lower?


----------



## bmdaia

Stunning



spikeyadrian said:


> Got a picture if that's any good.
> Taken from a Blog to Watch.
> Looks beautiful doesn't it? ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeri

I just noticed that the screen doesn't seem to have a battery level indicator. Will it have some other way of informing you that it needs sunlight?


----------



## watchw

"One of the rumored features was a sapphire crystal but that turned out to be false as these models use mineral glass. The super-twisted nematic (STN) LCD display is an upgrade over the standard LCD displays of other 5000-series watches and provides improved contrast and readability especially when viewed at an angle."
Well, it's final


----------



## HiggsBoson

watchw said:


> "One of the rumored features was a sapphire crystal but that turned out to be false as these models use mineral glass. The super-twisted nematic (STN) LCD display is an upgrade over the standard LCD displays of other 5000-series watches and provides improved contrast and readability especially when viewed at an angle."
> Well, it's final


I heard the models for Europe may have sapphire glass? :think:


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Actually no, I think no battery indicator might be a blessing. I breakout my 5600 over last weekend, only to be reminded of the biggest flaw of most 5000/5600 series, at least to me.

I simply can't read the time without my reading glasses! The font size is so bloody small, lol.

Judging from the pictures, it seems the font size of this new model looks a bit bigger. To achieve this, some display indicators will need to be remove. I might be wrong though.

Anyway, BT capability probably can show it's battery level on a smartphone app.

Just curious, anyone here ever wished for a bigger font size, such as their Protrek series, squeezed into the display of 5000/5600 series? I know I do, for the passed 20 years, lol. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> I heard the models for Europe may have sapphire glass? :think:


Prior to ordering them my AD spoke with the Casio Representative for the West Coast and they said all three models had sapphire crystal...if this is no longer the case (it appears the GMW-B5000TFC model is the only one getting it from what I've been reading on the forum) it's not going to deter me from getting them. I love how the executed this model the flat bezel reminds me of the original.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Prior to ordering them my AD spoke with the Casio Representative for the West Coast and they said all three models had sapphire crystal...if this is no longer the case (it appears the GMW-B5000TFC model is the only one getting it from what I've been reading on the forum) it's not going to deter me from getting them. I love how the executed this model the flat bezel reminds me of the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not having sapphire crystal won't stop me getting one either.
I just felt that sapphire crystal was, for me anyway, the 'icing on the cake'. ;-)


----------



## workshy

Joeri said:


> I just noticed that the screen doesn't seem to have a battery level indicator. Will it have some other way of informing you that it needs sunlight?


this is how the low charge will look..


----------



## bmdaia

Brilliant



workshy said:


> this is how the low charge will look..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeri

workshy said:


> this is how the low charge will look..


That's just perfect! It doesn't clutter the display when not necessary, but informs you when you have to get it into some extra sunlight anyhow. Brilliant, thanks!


----------



## bmdaia

I'm really liking that new module. This may be a must have.



Joeri said:


> That's just perfect! It doesn't clutter the display when not necessary, but informs you when you have to get it into some extra sunlight anyhow. Brilliant, thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Resin band version with negative display...

http://zonacasio.blogspot.it/2018/03/la-variante-de-resina-del-gmw-b5000.html?m=1


----------



## acadian

AstroAtlantique said:


> Resin band version with negative display...
> 
> Zona Casio: La variante de resina del GMW-B5000 será invertida


Isn't that just the gold one?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The watches pictured are the steel and gold model (the gold one looks black because of lighting)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

AstroAtlantique said:


> Resin band version with negative display...
> 
> Zona Casio: La variante de resina del GMW-B5000 será invertida


Looks like it has a shinny bezel with black rubber strap?


----------



## Fergfour

stockae92 said:


> Looks like it has a shinny bezel with black rubber strap?


I think that's what he meant by resin band  I personally don't like that look on these, but there are those that have mentioned in this thread they do so there you go. I'd imagine it would cost a little less too, unless it's a special limited model.


----------



## domoon

for whatever reason the site won't load for me lol. here's the pic from cached page. pretty interesting, at least that means they still have resin band available for the propietary lug so you can still have it if u want it on resin band instead of metal band. wonder how much the price difference between full metal and resin band version...


----------



## watchw

The resin band is great, honestly i don't see any advantage of the bracelet, it adds weight, i don't like the touch and stiffness of steel bracelets vs rubber that's soft and wraps around your wrist, plus it also won't scratch.
But the bracelet does look cool and different, so i guess that's the only positive thing about it.
Anyways I'm kind of bummed about the no sapphire crystal thing because i know I'll be obsessed with being scared to scratch the crystal.
Honestly at this price i would have expected sapphire but i guess you can't have everything in life.


----------



## kcohS-G

Hey casio, Bring out the resin bezeled gmw model too... so i can put my kidneys back on the market


----------



## kevio

kcohS-G said:


> Hey casio, Bring out the resin bezeled gmw model too... so i can put my kidneys back on the market


Looking forward to that model as well! Maybe it'll be called the GW-B5600.


----------



## kcohS-G

kevio said:


> Looking forward to that model as well! Maybe it'll be called the GW-B5600.


...or G*R*W-5000 ;-)

whatevs... make it happen casio!


----------



## il Pirati

I cannot get a hold of the steel version quickly enough. It's EXACTLY the watch I dream of, with the only slight exception being I'd rather have the subdued face of the GW-5000 than the purple brickwork and all the white text. But it looks great as is. Bracelet looks fantastic.


----------



## samael_6978

AstroAtlantique said:


> Resin band version with negative display...
> 
> http://zonacasio.blogspot.it/2018/03/la-variante-de-resina-del-gmw-b5000.html?m=1


Thanks for posting. I'll be waiting for this model to be released.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage

The upgraded STN display has me pretty stoked. To all the deep dive tech enthusiasts following this, how much of a difference will this make compared to a typical positive 3159 display? Especially interested to hear perspectives on alternate viewing angles and clarity as evidenced by the release write-up. 

The module listed is 3459. Perhaps it is early onset wishful thinking, but I’m hoping that the upgraded module will find itself in a mass produced new version of the resin GW-M5610.


----------



## bmdaia

True, and negative display.



il Pirati said:


> I cannot get a hold of the steel version quickly enough. It's EXACTLY the watch I dream of, with the only slight exception being I'd rather have the subdued face of the GW-5000 than the purple brickwork and all the white text. But it looks great as is. Bracelet looks fantastic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

tommy.arashikage said:


> ... The module listed is 3459. Perhaps it is early onset wishful thinking, but I'm hoping that the upgraded module will find itself in a mass produced new version of the resin GW-M5610.


I don't think it's wishful thinking. Casio wouldn't spend time and money on R&D of the new module just to release it in few new models. 3159 is certainly long in the tooth.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

For sure it will trickle down. They did the same thing with the 3159 when it was released with the gw-5000 and the carbon fiber one


----------



## walrusmonger

Ive got the gold one on pre order, I had a square Batman back in the day which was a lot of fun, having a shiny gold metal one will be nice for when I don’t want to damage an auto.


----------



## kubr1ck

G-Central just posted a better shot of the one with the resin band. Silver on black with a negative display. Looks like a serious piece of wrist metal right there.


----------



## stockae92

The rubber strap lug would be different from the other G-Shock because of the attachment?



kubr1ck said:


> G-Central just posted a better shot of the one with the resin band. Silver on black with a negative display. Looks like a serious piece of wrist metal right there.


----------



## kevio

kubr1ck said:


> G-Central just posted a better shot of the one with the resin band. Silver on black with a negative display. Looks like a serious piece of wrist metal right there.





stockae92 said:


> The rubber strap lug would be different from the other G-Shock because of the attachment?


We should assume that's the case. Also, if you look at the lug screw the angle that it enters is perpendicular to the case whereas on resin cases, the screw goes in at an angle. The perpendicular angle would indicate that its attachment is the same as with metal bracelet versions.


----------



## acadian

the lug screw has two function in this case. Hols the bezel and strap/bracelet on. 

I think I still prefer the positive display.


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> I think I still prefer the positive display.


I do as well. I'm getting old. I need nice clear crisp digits. :-d


----------



## Eric.S

kubr1ck said:


> I do as well. I'm getting old. I need nice clear crisp digits. :-d


All these come with STN aren't they?


----------



## kubr1ck

Eric.S said:


> All these come with STN aren't they?


Yes, which is great, but nothing beats the clarity of a good ol' positive display!


----------



## kevio

Same here. I can't do negative displays anymore. It's not because my eyes are getting old but just for convenience sake. A display that is easy and quick to read is always better than having to move my wrist around so that the light will reflect off the display to make it legible. Also in some dark environments, positives displays are usually legible without me having to turn on the backlight. Again, it's about the convenience and that's more important to me.


----------



## Fergfour

Couldn't agree more on the negative display sentiments. I do have a couple of other brands where the negative display is light years better than on my squares, with contrast adjustment even. I wish Casio could do better in this area. Or at least make it more like the GD350.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

More pics from Starscream's article site he linked in another thread: https: //news.mynavi.jp/photo/article/20180315-casio2018spring1/images/003l.jpg

This structure pic's interesting, so the shock absorbing material ("Alpha Gel" I assume) is actually black not red, as suggesting in one of Casio's marketing photos.


----------



## CC

Huh?! I think that's a Black & White photo.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

CollectorCol said:


> Huh?! I think that's a Black & White photo.


Not sure, can't really tell. I say it's a color photograph, but just happen that most things in the shot are black and white. ;-) Here's the Casio marking pic:


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Another comment about photos, the photos for the GMWs in the article I linked in Post #641 were likely taken with flash. That's why they look so horrible, such as the 1st photo below. I've taken enough photos for WRUW threads to know this. Flash could resulted in darker photos and exaggerated colors. For things with lots of reflections however, such as the shiny GMW models, a flash can actually reduce unnecessary reflections. So it's really a catch 22 situation. ;-)









For the next 2 photos, I did some minor enhancements to make them look more realistic, and probably closer to what the GMWs would look like in real life.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Another comment about photos, the photos for the GMWs in the article I linked in Post #641 were likely taken with flash. That's why they look so horrible, such as the 1st photo below. I've taken enough photos for WRUW threads to know this. Flash could resulted in darker photos and exaggerated colors. For things with lots of reflections however, such as the shiny GMW models, a flash can actually reduce unnecessary reflections. So it's really a catch 22 situation. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12980353
> 
> 
> For the next 2 photos, I did some minor enhancements to make them look more realistic, and probably closer to what the GMWs would look like in real life.
> 
> View attachment 12980355
> 
> 
> View attachment 12980357


From a purely personal perspective, I'm hoping the 'chrome' version isn't quite so 'chrome' and hopefully
a little more brushed/matt than it appears in the photos.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

spikeyadrian said:


> From a purely personal perspective, I'm hoping the 'chrome' version isn't quite so 'chrome' and hopefully
> a little more brushed/matt than it appears in the photos.


This is what brushed stainless steel would look like. I say the GMW models are definitely more bling than my Citizen.








The only place that's brushed is the octagonal rim of the bezel. Looks like the gold one is not brushed for that part either and 'chrome' all over. For those getting the GMW, be ready for the bling! :-d


----------



## HiggsBoson

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> This is what brushed stainless steel would look like. I say the GMW models are definitely more bling than my Citizen.
> View attachment 12980455
> 
> 
> *The only place that's brushed is the octagonal rim of the bezel*. Looks like the gold one is not brushed for that part either and 'chrome' all over. For those getting the GMW, be ready for the bling! :-d


I've seen a number of photos that appear to show the bracelet is brushed too. :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Another comment about photos, the photos for the GMWs in the article I linked in Post #641 were likely taken with flash. That's why they look so horrible, such as the 1st photo below. I've taken enough photos for WRUW threads to know this. Flash could resulted in darker photos and exaggerated colors. For things with lots of reflections however, such as the shiny GMW models, a flash can actually reduce unnecessary reflections. So it's really a catch 22 situation. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12980353
> 
> 
> For the next 2 photos, I did some minor enhancements to make them look more realistic, and probably closer to what the GMWs would look like in real life.
> 
> View attachment 12980355
> 
> 
> View attachment 12980357


I'm actually glad to see the gold model getting that greenish LCD look. Always love this accent on gold squares.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

So when do these hit the shops lads so i can check them out in the flesh?


----------



## Joakim Agren

Cobia said:


> So when do these hit the shops lads so i can check them out in the flesh?


The drop date in Japan is April 13 the very same date the first G-Shock was launched 35 years ago. So these models are the most celebratory in nature in this anniversary, these are Kikue Ibe babies... :-!b-)

Very tempted to get the gold one for sure. These sure are drool worthy... But money is of course an issue and to also squeeze in a Rangeman Navi beast with these is going to be difficult. Casio is not making our lives any easier for sure...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cobia said:


> So when do these hit the shops lads so i can check them out in the flesh?


The damn waiting is killing me! :-d


----------



## rcorreale

Not sure I like the aesthetics of the lug screws sticking out beyond the case. Flush or slightly recessed would be a cleaner look but maybe in real life it’s not as noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

I have pre-ordered my silver...


----------



## HiggsBoson

rcorreale said:


> Not sure I like the aesthetics of the lug screws sticking out beyond the case. Flush or slightly recessed would be a cleaner look but maybe in real life it's not as noticeable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to agree with you there.
Maybe, they won't look so bad in 'real life'? :think:


----------



## Cobia

Joakim Agren said:


> The drop date in Japan is April 13 the very same date the first G-Shock was launched 35 years ago. So these models are the most celebratory in nature in this anniversary, these are Kikue Ibe babies... :-!b-)
> 
> Very tempted to get the gold one for sure. These sure are drool worthy... But money is of course an issue and to also squeeze in a Rangeman Navi beast with these is going to be difficult. Casio is not making our lives any easier for sure...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


Thanks mate.


----------



## il Pirati

fcasoli said:


> I have pre-ordered my silver...


How/from where, if you don't mind? Price? I'd love to get a pre-order in on the stainless. More excited for this release than I've ever been.


----------



## watchw

Maybe they will show them @Baselworld...


----------



## fcasoli

il Pirati said:


> How/from where, if you don't mind? Price? I'd love to get a pre-order in on the stainless. More excited for this release than I've ever been.


I have a special friend and specialist in G-Shock, in London, i can indicate where to find in private message...
This week I bought the Mudmaster Toyota and I think the first in Europe


----------



## SteveJ

il Pirati said:


> How/from where, if you don't mind? Price? I'd love to get a pre-order in on the stainless. More excited for this release than I've ever been.


I also pre-ordered one of the silver ones from Timeless Luxury Watches, Frisco, Texas; the day before yesterday, 
Thursday 15 Mar2018.


----------



## fcasoli

SteveJ said:


> I also pre-ordered one of the silver ones from Timeless Luxury Watches, Frisco, Texas; the day before yesterday,
> Thursday 15 Mar2018.


What about price expected?


----------



## SteveJ

fcasoli said:


> What about price expected?


$250.00 deposit on a $500.00 ish per item + shipping = total
Which I usually would balk at, but ... this thing is going to be epic, especially IF you are a squares guy, and I am.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

watchw said:


> Maybe they will show them @Baselworld...


I think they'll show them there for sure, next to NaviRangeman and the other brand new watches


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

AstroAtlantique said:


> I think they'll show them there for sure, next to NaviRangeman and the other brand new watches


That's in a few days 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

Can't wait!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Me too XD


----------



## Time4Playnow

SteveJ said:


> $250.00 deposit on a $500.00 ish per item + shipping = total
> Which I usually would balk at, but ... this thing is going to be epic, especially IF you are a squares guy, and I am.


I agree! :-! As much as I like the GW-5035, I must admit that I never wear it, choosing the GW-5000 instead because of the positive display. So I'm getting rid of my 5035, knowing that I'll soon be picking up the silver SS metal square! It will be the ultimate square in my collection! :-!:-!


----------



## SteveJ

Time4Playnow said:


> I agree! :-! As much as I like the GW-5035, I must admit that I never wear it, choosing the GW-5000 instead because of the positive display. So I'm getting rid of my 5035, knowing that I'll soon be picking up the silver SS metal square! It will be the ultimate square in my collection! :-!:-!


My negative display squares, (and other models), usually get less wrist time than the positive display ones do. 
I did get a DW5635C4 red out and although technically it's a negative display the display is more visible for some reason, so I wear it quite a bit. Oh well, the exception does not disprove the rule.
The main reason that I passed on the 5035 was because of it's negative display.
I'm glad that I did so now because imo these all steel ones really are going to be epic!
My only "beef" with them is that I would like a brushed or bead blasted finish option also, but polished is easier to fix when they get worn and scratched and dinged, if that's you thing. "Patina" and honest wear is no problem to me.
I'm looking forward to getting it! It will be the center of my squares collection also, but I buy watches to wear!


----------



## acadian

I personally really don't mind negative displays. I'm pretty selective of the ones I buy, but the ones I currently own - I do really really like them and wear them pretty regularly. 

I just hope that the few of us who are not going through AD will be able to get our hands on these GMWs


----------



## SteveJ

acadian said:


> I personally really don't mind negative displays. I'm pretty selective of the ones I buy, but the ones I currently own - I do really really like them and wear them pretty regularly.
> I just hope that the few of us who are not going through AD will be able to get our hands on these GMWs


I like the look of negative displays also and I own several of them, however it can be a real pain when you are busy and have just an instant to glance to see the time.
Somebody always wants to sell theirs sooner or later.
Usually I would wait a year or so to get the newest of the new models, because that is usually when some show up pre-owned or as new. Or the demand slacks and the price for new drops.
But, unusually I got the bug, BAD, for this one.


----------



## watchw

Will there be a silver positive display with a resin band?


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Fergfour

> Usually I would wait a year or so to get the newest of the new models, because that is usually when some show up pre-owned or as new. Or the demand slacks and the price for new drops.


I'm still working on acquiring 20 year old MRG's so I can wait a little while for these. I'm fairly certain I won't be waiting 20 years though


----------



## watchw

Cool
Does it say anything about sapphire crystal? 


fcasoli said:


> .


----------



## gnus411

SteveJ said:


> My negative display squares, (and other models), usually get less wrist time than the positive display ones do.
> I did get a DW5635C4 red out and although technically it's a negative display the display is more visible for some reason, so I wear it quite a bit. Oh well, the exception does not disprove the rule.
> The main reason that I passed on the 5035 was because of it's negative display.


Funny, that's the main reason I sought out and got the 5035. To each their own of course .

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

gnus411 said:


> Funny, that's the main reason I sought out and got the 5035. To each their own of course .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Exactomundo!
I can't think of anything worse than us all having the exact same tastes in anything, let alone just watches.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Fergfour said:


> I'm still working on acquiring 20 year old MRG's so I can wait a little while for these. I'm fairly certain I won't be waiting 20 years though


Are you sure you will be able to control that thing of yours? This forum can do bad things with your trigger finger...










:rodekaart

I suggest you pick up knitting it is safer ya know...










:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Fergfour

Joakim Agren said:


> I suggest you pick up knitting it is safer ya know...
> :-d:-d:-d


Is it? This one should arrive any day now:


----------



## fcnghkkc

The gmw-b5000d-1jf is just around the corner. This release is going to be the biggest besides the new rangeman. Epic release and most likely will purchase from one of the Japanese online shops.


----------



## kcohS-G

fcasoli said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> does the bracelet look like alternating polished and brushed look?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Have you seen the video ?


----------



## Fergfour

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Have you seen the video ?


YEAH!


----------



## boy_wonder

This is my dream watch. Have been after a tough stainless steel bracelet watch for years, tried various seiko and Victorinox Inox but I always had to have a G-Shock as well as basic extras like alarm and stopwatch are now essential to me. This have everything I will ever need. I like how there is a rubber strap version, with screw-in lugs it should be easy to swap over to rubber if needed (assuming it can be bought seperately one day).

I'm not fussed about bluetooth and apps though and doubt I'll ever connect the watch to my phone, will the basic functions of the watch suffer without them? Can I assume traditional radio signal will work without bluetooth or apps?


----------



## watchw

It would have been the perfect square if it had a rubber band, (on the positive display) and sapphire.
So damn close...


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Keep it coming baby... LoL


----------



## Joeri

Wow. Will the LED backlight be multicolour? Since it seems to flash in RED with the birthday reminder! Now that would be pretty cool!


----------



## CC

kcohS-G said:


> does the bracelet look like alternating polished and brushed look?


Yes. As seen in the video @ 01:08.

If I was into squares I'd be all over this. Congrats square fans, it is beautiful.


----------



## Fergfour

CollectorCol said:


> Yes. As seen in the video @ 01:08.
> 
> If I was into squares I'd be all over this. Congrats square fans, it is beautiful.


This statement from CollectorCol made me wonder if Casio may be considering the all-metal treatment in other digital models. 5700 or 6900 perhaps?


----------



## Rocat

Two questions come to mind about this watch:

1. I wonder how loud the alarm tone will be?
2. Is the bracelet sized like the combi bracelet or does it use standard split pins?

The more I look the more I like, but the price is a huge detracting factor. 

I don't know why, but plunking down that much (granted it will be less than the MSRP after a while on the grey market) for a digital brings shivers to my spine. Contrary to that, I'd have no problem plunking down that much for an automatic, analog Diver, that does nothing but tell the time and have a rotating bezel.


----------



## jemakaan

Wow. I could do without the polished parts, but have to confess, that I haven´t been as excited for a new watch since the release of Seikos New Turtle. 
And I don´t even have to worry about what the wife is going to do with me, presenting "another" new watch... Its going to be a fantastic wedding anniversary gift ... See honey, yours is golden and it connects to your phone...


----------



## acadian

I love the silver - but not excited about the weight. I like a bit of heft (reason I prefer screwbacks) but there is a reason I never wear my divers on bracelets - they just feel too heavy/bulky. 

I'm excited about the prospect of a Ti one - but not so excited about the potential price. 

The negative on rubber is "meh"


----------



## gojira54

Don't think there is a ti one yet, all the models detailed are SS?
When/if a ti version gets released I'll bite...
The new module looks great, will be good to see this filter down to standard pieces


----------



## stockae92

The more I see it, the more I like it ...


----------



## acadian

gojira54 said:


> Don't think there is a ti one yet, all the models detailed are SS?
> When/if a ti version gets released I'll bite...
> The new module looks great, will be good to see this filter down to standard pieces


ah you are right. the Casio GMW-B5000TFC-1 is a DLC coated one - I confused it for Ti.

yeah the Ti is the one I would highly consider


----------



## Time4Playnow

acadian said:


> I love the silver - but not excited about the weight. I like a bit of heft (reason I prefer screwbacks) but there is a reason I never wear my divers on bracelets - they just feel too heavy/bulky.
> 
> The Ti one is a stunner to me - but I'm not excited about the price.
> 
> The negative on rubber is "meh"


There is no Ti one, yet. All are SS.

One of my questions was answered. At .24 of the video, you can see that the bracelet has a clasp, similar to what is found on the MTG -- and it clearly has 3-4 microadjustment holes on the clasp - very important to me.

I like this one very much. Especially happy that it has Bluetooth AND Multiband 6!! Bluetooth is nice, but alone, is not enough for syncing IMO. That said, the BT functionality looks like it will be great. Getting a birthday reminder on the phone?? Now that's cool!!

Thanks for posting that video, Nemo!


----------



## SteveJ

fcnghkkc said:


> The gmw-b5000d-1jf is just around the corner. This release is going to be the biggest besides the new rangeman. Epic release and most likely will purchase from one of the Japanese online shops.


Why not just put a deposit down and reserve one from a US AD right now?


----------



## SteveJ

Fergfour said:


> This statement from CollectorCol made me wonder if Casio may be considering the all-metal treatment in other digital models. 5700 or 6900 perhaps?


An all metal 6900 also?
Does Casio really want ALL of my money?


----------



## SteveJ

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Have you seen the video ?


I had not seen this.
Seriously, thank you.


----------



## SteveJ

Rocat said:


> Two questions come to mind about this watch:
> 
> 1. I wonder how loud the alarm tone will be?
> 2. Is the bracelet sized like the combi bracelet or does it use standard split pins?
> 
> The more I look the more I like, but the price is a huge detracting factor.
> 
> I don't know why, but plunking down that much (granted it will be less than the MSRP after a while on the grey market) for a digital brings shivers to my spine. Contrary to that, I'd have no problem plunking down that much for an automatic, analog Diver, that does nothing but tell the time and have a rotating bezel.


The price is a big pill to swallow, and depending on how many that they make and the demand, (which imo is sure to be huge), sooner or later they will be available for less. 
Even if they are pre-owned. 
But I have too say that my normal wait at least 1 year rule to even consider purchasing any new release is out the door with this one. 
For two reasons, tomorrow is never for sure, AND these things are just too kewl, (as a squares guy at least). 
Not only that, compare the retail of these to what other nib watches that you can get nib for that retail price right now. 
In my own case, that Sumo is going to have to keep waiting.


----------



## erebus

Time4Playnow said:


> One of my questions was answered. At .24 of the video, you can see that the bracelet has a clasp, similar to what is found on the MTG -- and it clearly has 3-4 microadjustment holes on the clasp - very important to me.


That's a good spot! Bracelets w/out micro adjustment can be super hit or miss depending on wrist size and shape and become deal breakers so def a good thing here!!


----------



## fcnghkkc

Rocat said:


> Two questions come to mind about this watch:
> 
> 1. I wonder how loud the alarm tone will be?
> 2. Is the bracelet sized like the combi bracelet or does it use standard split pins?
> 
> The more I look the more I like, but the price is a huge detracting factor.
> 
> I don't know why, but plunking down that much (granted it will be less than the MSRP after a while on the grey market) for a digital brings shivers to my spine. Contrary to that, I'd have no problem plunking down that much for an automatic, analog Diver, that does nothing but tell the time and have a rotating bezel.


If your a squaraholic it's part of the hobby. This is one of the most important release in square history. To pay a little more is acceptable.


----------



## watchw

Why are there no updates from Basel world yet?


----------



## kubr1ck

Uh oh, I think that TFC is winking at me. ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Uh oh, I think that TFC is winking at me. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12994881


I'm glad mine is paid for lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

fcnghkkc said:


> If your a squaraholic it's part of the hobby. This is one of the most important release in square history. To pay a little more is acceptable.


I've been down that road before.


----------



## fcnghkkc

Rocat said:


> fcnghkkc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a squaraholic it's part of the hobby. This is one of the most important release in square history. To pay a little more is acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been down that road before. ?
> 
> View attachment 12995077
> 
> View attachment 12995079
> View attachment 12995087
Click to expand...

I'm working on my collection but not to your level yet. ?


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> There is no Ti one, yet. All are SS.
> 
> One of my questions was answered. At .24 of the video, you can see that the bracelet has a clasp, similar to what is found on the MTG -- and it clearly has 3-4 microadjustment holes on the clasp - very important to me.
> 
> I like this one very much. Especially happy that it has Bluetooth AND Multiband 6!! Bluetooth is nice, but alone, is not enough for syncing IMO. That said, the BT functionality looks like it will be great. Getting a birthday reminder on the phone?? Now that's cool!!
> 
> Thanks for posting that video, Nemo!


Having an on-the-fly microadjust like some other Casios would have been nice.


----------



## Rocat

fcnghkkc said:


> I'm working on my collection but not to your level yet. 🙂


These have all come and gone. The only two left are the DW5600E with Bull Bars (and a brand new spare) and my GW-5600J I bought from a long time member who is now no longer on the forum.


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'm glad mine is paid for lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You've just got your grubby little paws in every cookie jar don't you, Cowboy!


----------



## kevio

kubr1ck said:


> You've just got your grubby little paws in every cookie jar don't you, Cowboy!


hmm...isn't this like the pot calling the kettle black? I jest, I jest! :-d We all wish we could have a collection like yours my friend!


----------



## kubr1ck

kevio said:


> hmm...isn't this like the pot calling the kettle black? I jest, I jest! :-d We all wish we could have a collection like yours my friend!


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> Uh oh, I think that TFC is winking at me. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12994881


Sorry Kubr1ck, she's winking at me and I'm drooling back! :-d
That is a 'must have' watch.


----------



## fcasoli

From Instagram


----------



## AstroAtlantique

fcasoli said:


> From Instagram


It looks super cool :0


----------



## workshy

AstroAtlantique said:


> It looks super cool :0


it looks super shiny


----------



## gnus411

spikeyadrian said:


> Sorry Kubr1ck, she's winking at me and I'm drooling back! :-d
> That is a 'must have' watch.


I read this version is a collaboration with some luggage company, limited to 500 pieces. MSRP was $1200 I believe.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Here's an article about it.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000tfc-1-limited-full-metal-with-dlc-coating/


----------



## watchw

Wow
It's the best looking one also


----------



## James142

I don't know ... it's super-freakin' shiny!

I was hoping for a more brushed look. :think:



fcasoli said:


> From Instagram


----------



## tauntauntaun

Nice, but definitely too shiny & dressy for me. I like my Gs for the casual stealth and comfort. These will make plenty of people happy, though.

If this product line takes off, I have to imagine we'll see more DLC / black / retro versions.


----------



## ryan93civic

I was hoping it wasn't that shiny too. Do you guys think it will show scratches easier?


----------



## Joeri

fcasoli said:


> From Instagram


Okay, I'm done for. This is just too cool. And actually I like the shinyness a lot better than I expected. Reminds me of the T1000 Terminator!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

ryan93civic said:


> I was hoping it wasn't that shiny too. Do you guys think it will show scratches easier?


Yep.
Any polished steel, (or any other metal), will always show scratches and dings _easier_. 
However polished is the most simple and easy to refresh with polishing IF such honest wear bothers you.
Personally, I buy my watches to wear and honest wear does not bother me, at all.


----------



## RNHC

ryan93civic said:


> I was hoping it wasn't that shiny too. Do you guys think it will show scratches easier?





SteveJ said:


> Yep.
> Any polished steel, (or any other metal), will always show scratches and dings _easier_.


Also fingerprints. The shiny surface will look grimy with fingerprints in no time. That's why brushed surface is best for metal bits, IMHO.


----------



## Seikogi

happy its shiny... makes it easier to NOT buy and stay with my GW-5000


----------



## Rocat

I like the shiny SS.

For all you guys who are not used to polished SS cased watches, Cape Cod Polishing cloths are your friend. Personally, a shiny, SS case is easier to keep looking new longer than a brushed finish. These cloths can be picked up almost anywhere and they last forever when stored properly. I picked up mine at a local Ace Hardware store.


----------



## stockae92

ryan93civic said:


> I was hoping it wasn't that shiny too. Do you guys think it will show scratches easier?


YMMV, but I found polished case to wear well and doesn't show light scratches as much.

From my Panerai, seems like the shinny reflective surfaces "blind you" or "reflect enough light" to hide the light scratches. Unless you shine a flashlight to it, at an angle in a close up photo. In everyday wear, I think it just stays shiny at arm length. BUT ... I think if there are a lot of scratches or scratches becomes medium to big, then it would become more noticeable.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Found these on Instagram:

























Surprised that the case is black and not gold...









Notice how wonderful the light plays with the solar panel brick wall!









Wrist shoot...









Notice that the bracelet is not fully glossy but looks a bit brushed...








Back light...

I am seriously drooling here... Love the look of both of them but that gold one raises my pulse even more since I am a fan of gold!


----------



## James142

Okay, looks like there's a pretty good balance between the polished and brushed bits, and I can relate to the terminator angle. :-d

These are sick. 

I'm liking it!


----------



## luth_ukail

god damn so its moniker is T5000? 

haha


----------



## Drewkeys

I could see this being my first gold watch


----------



## kubr1ck

I'm still debating whether it's gold enough.


----------



## kcohS-G

Just read from g-central that The gold gmw with resin band is a collab and is limited to 700 pieces worldwide. Its face is less busy and It doesnt have the brick pattern solar panel.

https://www.g-central.com/kolor-x-g-shock-gmw-b5000kl-limited-edition-gold-and-black/


----------



## Fer Guzman

The DLC is limited to 500 and comes with what looks like a watch case from porter. Much better than the Porter Camera bag in the GW-T5030

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000tfc-1-limited-full-metal-with-dlc-coating/

The gold on looks so cool. The negative gold one with rubber strap-eh.


----------



## Miklos86

Fer Guzman said:


> The DLC is limited to 500 and comes with what looks like a watch case from porter. Much better than the Porter Camera bag in the GW-T5030
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000tfc-1-limited-full-metal-with-dlc-coating/
> 
> The gold on looks so cool. The negative gold one with rubber strap-eh.


It'll be extremely difficult to get hold of one... Yet I want it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

Miklos86 said:


> It'll be extremely difficult to get hold of one... Yet I want it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thankfully I managed to secure one of the dlc and gold ones when we first learned of these


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fer Guzman said:


> Thankfully I managed to secure one of the dlc and gold ones when we first learned of these


I am seriously jealous of you! 
Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## backarelli

While I'm waiting for that silver super-freakin' shiny to come to me, I have to satisfy myself with the swiss version of the Shock-Kick-Off solid full metal watch of Victor ! )))









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## CC

Looks a bit rough...


----------



## EddieJT

I would always have considered a gold watch far too ostentatious, but here the juxtaposition of the gold with the retro digital module make it just scream coolness!

The old school digital aspect, takes the edge off the otherwise "look how much money I've spent" gold watch; it really works as just a gorgeous looking watch with no pretentiousness. I love it!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> I like the shiny SS.
> 
> For all you guys who are not used to polished SS cased watches, Cape Cod Polishing cloths are your friend. Personally, a shiny, SS case is easier to keep looking new longer than a brushed finish. These cloths can be picked up almost anywhere and they last forever when stored properly. I picked up mine at a local Ace Hardware store.


Please forgive the ignorant question, but that wouldn't work on the gold-plated model, would it?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Please forgive the ignorant question, but that wouldn't work on the gold-plated model, would it?


Lol you are a smart man...I would not use this on the plated model it would rub the finish away.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I'm excited about the Yoshida collab...that carrying case has a place for the silver, gold, dlc, the upcoming dw5035, and my self restored DW5000C (the grand daddy of them all).









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Time4Playnow said:


> Please forgive the ignorant question, but that wouldn't work on the gold-plated model, would it?


They remove a small layer so wouldn't be advisable to use on anything plated.


----------



## CC

Where'd my post go?!

They use abrasion to remove a fine layer which eliminates small scratches so using on anything plated is not advisable.


----------



## Bradjhomes

CollectorCol said:


> They remove a small layer so wouldn't be advisable to use on anything plated.





CollectorCol said:


> Where'd my post go?!
> 
> They use abrasion to remove a fine layer which eliminates small scratches so using on anything plated is not advisable.


Err.. your post is right here?


----------



## CC

Bradjhomes said:


> Err.. your post is right here?


Forum Gremlins. Wasn't showing me anything before /\0/\


----------



## erebus

EddieJT said:


> I would always have considered a gold watch far too ostentatious, but here the juxtaposition of the gold with the retro digital module make it just scream coolness!
> 
> The old school digital aspect, takes the edge off the otherwise "look how much money I've spent" gold watch; it really works as just a gorgeous looking watch with no pretentiousness. I love it!


This! I feel like it's sort of tongue in cheek to an 80s aesthetic but not in a flashy or arrogant way.

Maybe I missed it in this thread, but what does the case back of the normal silver/steel one look like? Does it share the 35th anniversary case back like the gold colored one?


----------



## erebus

I answered my own question. It does not:


----------



## rcorreale

erebus said:


> I answered my own question. It does not:
> 
> View attachment 12999865


I wonder if the production run will all have perfectly oriented case backs like this one. Not that it would keep me from getting one if it didn't but would be a little extra icing on the cake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

So much for the sapphire that was so ardently confirmed.


----------



## kcohS-G

Yeah... all that talk about “im pretty well connected to the source, it will definitely have sapphire” talk, was just hot gas passing thru someone’s backdoor.


----------



## Fergfour

Trust me he said. I read the official specs he said. I get my info straight from the source he said. What does he say now I wonder?


----------



## RNHC

There are some Casio models that have mineral glass everywhere in the world but have sapphire for European version. Everything else is otherwise identical. It's strange but true. Perhaps European version of GMW might get sapphire? :-s


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Trust me he said. I read the official specs he said. I get my info straight from the source he said. What does he say now I wonder?


***crickets***


----------



## Fujoor

A lot of these photos are from yonsson (known from the seiko forum) and molles Instagram. You can find more pictures here (live from Basel)


__
http://instagr.am/p/BgoKB2jgok6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bgo8YHyA-vI/

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Me interviewing my buddy Kikuo Ibe, perhaps you know of him. He signed my watch as well.


----------



## yonsson

And a bonus to hand out to a true GShock fan, congrats Fujoor.


----------



## Fujoor

yonsson said:


> And a bonus to hand out to a true GShock fan, congrats Fujoor.


Yaay! Best Basel ever!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ftumch

The Bluetooth is a worry. Surely consumers don't need _more_ ways for corporations to tag their location.


----------



## shelfcompact

Ftumch said:


> The Bluetooth is a worry. Surely consumers don't need _more_ ways for corporations to tag their location.


Easy solution is to not use it.
It's the phone that does the tracking anyway, not the watch as it has no GPS.


----------



## yonsson

Just got the info from Casio that these models have mineral crystal. They had the wrong info in their database and info sheets, kind of embarrassing.


----------



## Ftumch

shelfcompact said:


> Easy solution is to not use it.


Perhaps I'm overestimating the capabilities of a wristwatch, but recent history suggests these things can never truly be deactivated by the user.


----------



## HiggsBoson

yonsson said:


> Just got the info from Casio that these models have mineral crystal. They had the wrong info in their database and info sheets, kind of embarrassing.


I remember you being rather abrupt and 'off hand' with members around here for disputing the addition of sapphire glass on these models.
Maybe it's time for an apology? :think:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yonsson said:


> Just got the info from Casio that these models have mineral crystal. They had the wrong info in their database and info sheets, kind of embarrassing.


Ah that answers everything...so my source was not wrong when they said it had sapphire because they were getting the information from the database at the time.

Oh well that doesn't change anything. Still getting them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

As they say, you really can't believe everything you read. People make mistakes I guess. It was questionable from the start as it wasn't inscribed on the caseback. Would've been icing on the cake, but it doesn't make or break it for me.


----------



## yonsson

spikeyadrian said:


> I remember you bring rather abrupt and 'off hand' with members around here for disputing the addition of sapphire glass on these models.
> Maybe it's time for an apology? :think:


Seriously? I only forwarded the info Casio gave me, so perhaps you should email Casio for that apology. But good, now I know you don't appreciate my efforts in getting you pre info and live photos. The interview wouldn't interest you either I'm guessing.


----------



## HiggsBoson

yonsson said:


> Seriously? I only forwarded the info Casio gave me, so perhaps you should email Casio for that apology. But good, now I know you don't appreciate my efforts in getting you pre info and live photos. The interview wouldn't interest you either I'm guessing.


Don't try to 'muddy the water'.
It was your off hand *attitude* towards members, including myself, that I objected too. 
NOT pictures, videos or anything else.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fellas let's be civil mistakes are made...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Fellas let's be civil mistakes are made...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You make a fair point CB.


----------



## Fergfour

Water under the bridge. The lesson is trust but verify. Sometimes we just have to wait until the official release and/or when folks actually have them in their possession to get all the facts straightened out.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

If we are to blame anything on all this is the "database" because my dealer was getting the info from the Casio rep who noted it said sapphire...but as Fergfour says water under the bridge...this neither makes or breaks our decision to still own a piece of history - an all metal square with the likeness of its origin and technical advancements 35 years in the making.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Can't wait to see DLC next to grandpa.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> If we are to blame anything on all this is the "database" because my dealer was getting the info from the Casio rep who noted it said sapphire...but as Fergfour says water under the bridge...this neither makes or breaks our decision to still own a piece of history - an all metal square with the likeness of its origin and technical advancements 35 years in the making.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The sapphire would have been the 'icing on the cake' for me.
However, I'll still be purchasing the Stainless Steel GMW-5000 and the DLC version, *IF* I can get hold of one. :think:
Which, if I'm honest, is not looking promising. :roll:


----------



## EddieJT

It's still quite embarrassing for the guy who was SO categoric on many occasions regarding the sapphire, to the point of being pretty rude when other users were quite reasonably questioning him. 

Then he turns out to be wrong! Lol. Can't just let that one go.


----------



## shelfcompact

Ftumch said:


> Perhaps I'm overestimating the capabilities of a wristwatch, but recent history suggests these things can never truly be deactivated by the user.


Bluetooth can't do anything on its own. 
There's no gps, there's no cellular.


----------



## Ftumch

shelfcompact said:


> Bluetooth can't do anything on its own.
> There's no gps, there's no cellular.


It can send and receive data, and presumably each unit has a unique identifier in the signal.

Not a big issue, but enough to note.


----------



## kcohS-G

EddieJT said:


> It's still quite embarrassing for the guy who was SO categoric on many occasions regarding the sapphire, to the point of being pretty rude when other users were quite reasonably questioning him.
> 
> Then he turns out to be wrong! Lol. Can't just let that one go.


Lol he bumps elbows with kikuo ibe, so in his mind, he cant do wrong and We should all bow down and worship him and make all his written words our bible  . Some people just think too highly of themselves i guess (probably likes his own facebook posts as well)


----------



## shelfcompact

Ftumch said:


> It can send and receive data, and presumably each unit has a unique identifier in the signal.
> 
> Not a big issue, but enough to note.


You're talking about the radio for world time?
That's thousands of products and nothing new for watches. No gps means no location data period.

Bluetooth specifically means nothing.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Can't wait to see DLC next to grandpa.


Ditto! 
You're on the hook for some side-by-side pics of the DW-5000C with the GMW-B5000TFC-1. 
And the SS and gold squares too of course.

Big time congrats on your two(!) DW-5000C purchase and restoration pieces.


----------



## Ftumch

shelfcompact said:


> You're talking about the radio for world time?


No, Bluetooth.


----------



## shelfcompact

Ftumch said:


> No, Bluetooth.


I think you're misinterpreting that information. 
That is regarding "possible" tracking locally via BLE sniffers. Keyword is locally in range.

The source of that article is much more informative and less alarmist. 
https://www.contextis.com/blog/the-emergence-of-bluetooth-low-energy


----------



## Ftumch

shelfcompact said:


> I think you're misinterpreting that information.
> That is regarding "possible" tracking locally via BLE sniffers. Keyword is locally in range.


The Bluetooth in G-Shock watches sends and receives data. That can be used to track and/or identify the wearer.

It's practically irrelevant because there are easier ways to do that, but notable that even digital watches compromise privacy now.


----------



## shelfcompact

Ftumch said:


> The Bluetooth in G-Shock watches sends and receives data. That can be used to track and/or identify the wearer.
> 
> It's practically irrelevant because there are easier ways to do that, but notable that even digital watches compromise privacy now.


You need to read the linked source of that article which is actually pretty informative and not nearly as alarmist: https://www.contextis.com/blog/the-emergence-of-bluetooth-low-energy

You originally stated that you were worried corporations could not possibly track you with Bluetooth.
No, they can't. Unless they're within 50-100 meters range of you and even then not with exact location. That's not how BT works.


----------



## Fergfour

kcohS-G said:


> Lol he bumps elbows with kikuo ibe, so in his mind, he cant do wrong and We should all bow down and worship him and make all his written words our bible  . Some people just think too highly of themselves i guess (probably likes his own facebook posts as well)


Maybe his source was Kikuo? If Kikuo told me it was going to have sapphire, I'd take his word for it  An interview with Ibe would be a great standalone thread.


----------



## kcohS-G

Fergfour said:


> Maybe his source was Kikuo? If Kikuo told me it was going to have sapphire, I'd take his word for it  An interview with Ibe would be a great standalone thread.


He got them from "database" and "info sheets" ... which cemented my belief that kikuo is really a robot. 

kikuo = database and info sheets  jk jk jk


----------



## Mike987

well, i've pre-ordered the GMWB5000D-1 full metal after liking my gw-50001JF, it will be my 2nd beater. Hope to get by my b-day


----------



## Galaga

The stainless steel version is super cool.


----------



## fcasoli

Mike987 said:


> well, i've pre-ordered the GMWB5000D-1 full metal after liking my gw-50001JF, it will be my 2nd beater. Hope to get by my b-day


Where did you find the preorder availability? I have a promise but not price and delivery...
Thanks


----------



## SteveJ

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Lol you are a smart man...I would not use this on the plated model it would rub the finish away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


IIRC they make different cloths depending on the metal to be polished? 
One for steel, and one for silver, and one for gold.
You would not want to use the one intended for steel on gold or silver.
I bet that Esslinger has all of them.


----------



## SteveJ

shelfcompact said:


> You need to read the linked source of that article which is actually pretty informative and not nearly as alarmist: https://www.contextis.com/blog/the-emergence-of-bluetooth-low-energy
> 
> You originally stated that you were worried corporations could not possibly track you with Bluetooth.
> No, they can't. Unless they're within 50-100 meters range of you and even then not with exact location. That's not how BT works.


Seems kind of moot anyhow since most folks have a cell phone and walk down sidewalks lined with cameras into spaces filled with cameras, then they drive on roads armed with plate readers and cameras and ...
Well you get the point.
Sort of like ordering a diet soda with a double cheese everything on it pie.


----------



## SteveJ

fcasoli said:


> Where did you find the preorder availability? I have a promise but not price and delivery...
> Thanks


Timeless Luxury Watch.


----------



## Mr.TD

This watch looks fantastic. But for me it lacks one of the fundamental features of square g-shocks - absence of fear to scratch or damage the watch.


----------



## shelfcompact

Yeah, call Timeless to pre-order. I'm still unsure.
They may also get *ONE* of the black DLC. Apparently no US dealers are getting it but they may get one. First pre-order gets it.



SteveJ said:


> Seems kind of moot anyhow since most folks have a cell phone and walk down sidewalks lined with cameras into spaces filled with cameras, then they drive on roads armed with plate readers and cameras and ...
> Well you get the point.
> Sort of like ordering a diet soda with a double cheese everything on it pie.


Oh no doubt. 
Was just focusing on the Casio.


----------



## SteveJ

shelfcompact said:


> Yeah, call Timeless to pre-order. I'm still unsure.
> They may also get *ONE* of the black DLC. Apparently no US dealers are getting it but they may get one. First pre-order gets it.
> 
> Oh no doubt.
> Was just focusing on the Casio.


One of the polished/brushed all stainless ones will do me just fine.
It will be the center piece of my small squares gaggle.
Since I always wear my watches I don't like coated/plated watches. 
BUT I can certainly see the attraction for the more limited and special editions of this watch.


----------



## Fer Guzman

shelfcompact said:


> Yeah, call Timeless to pre-order. I'm still unsure.
> They may also get *ONE* of the black DLC. Apparently no US dealers are getting it but they may get one. First pre-order gets it.
> 
> Oh no doubt.
> Was just focusing on the Casio.


A number of people have placed an order for the DLC one in the USA. I being one of them. And they double checked they could get it. Unless Casio changes their minds they will be arriving in the USA.


----------



## shelfcompact

Fer Guzman said:


> A number of people have placed an order for the DLC one in the USA. I being one of them. And they double checked they could get it. Unless Casio changes their minds they will be arriving in the USA.


Just repeating what they stated.
Would be weird for US to get none.


----------



## Fer Guzman

shelfcompact said:


> Just repeating what they stated.
> Would be weird for US to get none.


It's possible something changed and we don't get them.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fer Guzman said:


> A number of people have placed an order for the DLC one in the USA. I being one of them. And they double checked they could get it. Unless Casio changes their minds they will be arriving in the USA.


My dealer was able to secure 5 of them which immediately sold out within a day. Also, I recently learned of the possibility that Mr. Ibe will be visiting them in the beginning of June for a autograph session for the incoming DLC order because I was invited...I think it makes sense to do something like this for such a momentous occasion...when I asked my dealer to get mine autographed (because I would be unable to travel there during this time) they said that was the purpose for Mr. Ibe's visit for people who bought the DLC but also said to me to think about it lol.

I can't imagine Casio turning around and changing their mind about importing these to the USA.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

What you guys think would be the estimated release date especially for the DLC-Version ?!


----------



## Fer Guzman

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My dealer was able to secure 5 of them which immediately sold out within a day. Also, I recently learned of the possibility that Mr. Ibe will be visiting them in the beginning of June for a autograph session for the incoming DLC order because I was invited...I think it makes sense to do something like this for such a momentous occasion...when I asked my dealer to get mine autographed (because I would be unable to travel there during this time) they said that was the purpose for Mr. Ibe's visit for people who bought the DLC but also said to me to think about it lol.
> 
> I can't imagine Casio turning around and changing their mind about importing these to the USA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Uff that would be awesome. I'd want mine autographed. I met him in Los Angeles and he's such a cool dude.


----------



## Fer Guzman

harald-hans said:


> What you guys think would be the estimated release date especially for the DLC-Version ?!


I was told May~ish maybe even June


----------



## harald-hans

Ok - thank you . I have mine "pre ordered" directly in Japan ...

Source:


----------



## kcohS-G

Wow the dlc version looks waaaaaay nicer when worn


----------



## Fergfour

I see silver and gold versions listed on Yahoo Japan. Premium prices too probably.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

harald-hans said:


> Ok - thank you . I have mine "pre ordered" directly in Japan ...
> 
> Source:


Lol triple vision









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GFSEA86

It really grinds my gears that the DLC version is so limited. Make a black and gold one limited, add something out of the ordinary, but for ****sakes DONT LIMIT THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ORIGINAL!!!! 
I'll buy all the other ones though. ??.♂

•Not Square Not Care•


----------



## powerband

Apologies — I’m looking at this fantastic thread for the first time while on the go; do we know if the stainless steel one is non-limited?


----------



## Fer Guzman

powerband said:


> Apologies - I'm looking at this fantastic thread for the first time while on the go; do we know if the stainless steel one is non-limited?


It is non-limited


----------



## watchw

It looks stunning on the wrist 
I so want but my GW5000 will have to do because I'm broke lol


----------



## tauntauntaun

GFSEA86 said:


> It really grinds my gears that the DLC version is so limited. Make a black and gold one limited, add something out of the ordinary, but for ****sakes DONT LIMIT THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ORIGINAL!!!!
> I'll buy all the other ones though. ??.♂
> 
> •Not Square Not Care•


Given how Casio cranks out variants and collabs, I'd bet that you'll see another DLC steel release eventually, so long as they're still making all-metal 5000s.

Some marketing folks at Casio and Porter worked out a scheme... just have to wait for that to blow over.


----------



## Joakim Agren

watchw said:


> It looks stunning on the wrist
> I so want but my GW5000 will have to do because I'm broke lol


Offer your service as a dog walker or better yet pretend you are a dog whisperer... Or you could just sell your kidney ya know...:rodekaart










:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another video in German. It start at 04:33 !
Could be a scratch magnet...? But it wears its scars with proud.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Another video in German. It start at 04:33 !
> Could be a scratch magnet...? But it wears its scars with proud.


The watches at Baselworld are stamped S on the case back they are samples that have been used for tough tests so that is why they are some minor scratches on them.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Joakim Agren said:


> The watches at Baselworld are stamped S on the case back they are samples that have been used for tough tests so that is why they are some minor scratches on them.


No big deal it's a G-Shock . Like I said it will wear its scars with pride. And with some elbow grease or a backstand you can remove them. ;-)


----------



## GaryK30

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Another video in German. It start at 04:33 !
> Could be a scratch magnet...? But it wears its scars with proud.


It appears the polished surfaces will show a lot of fingerprints. I'd prefer an all-brushed version.


----------



## watchw

Or build a time machine and buy bitcoin @ 5 cents each ^_^


Joakim Agren said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks stunning on the wrist
> I so want but my GW5000 will have to do because I'm broke lol
> 
> 
> 
> Offer your service as a dog walker or better yet pretend you are a dog whisperer... Or you could just sell your kidney ya know...
Click to expand...


----------



## HiggsBoson

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Another video in German. It start at 04:33 !
> Could be a scratch magnet...? But it wears its scars with proud.


Did anyone else notice that the date/month 'window' was not parallel and slightly misaligned
with the frame of the display.
I hope this isn't an indication that Casio quality control on these models is not as should be expected.
I'd be really annoyed, if, after all the hype, that when my watch finally arrives, it's been poorly aligned from the factory. :roll:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

spikeyadrian said:


> Did anyone else notice that the date/month 'window' was not parallel and slightly misaligned
> with the frame of the display.
> I hope this isn't an indication that Casio quality control on these models is not as should be expected.
> I'd be really annoyed, if, after all the hype, that when my watch finally arrives, it's been poorly aligned from the factory. :roll:


Samples are sometimes not perfect, just look at the second hand of the Gravity Master , it seems stuck on 1 second.... :-D


----------



## kcohS-G

spikeyadrian said:


> Did anyone else notice that the date/month 'window' was not parallel and slightly misaligned
> with the frame of the display.
> I hope this isn't an indication that Casio quality control on these models is not as should be expected.
> I'd be really annoyed, if, after all the hype, that when my watch finally arrives, it's been poorly aligned from the factory. :roll:


daheck? I dont/cant see any misalignment... you watch geeks have incredible eyesight.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Samples are sometimes not perfect, just look at the second hand of the Gravity Master , it seems stuck on 1 second.... :-D


I hope you are right, I'd be so disappointed if, after all this anticipation, the watch wasn't 100%.


----------



## watchw

Where's the power indicator? How can you tell if it's on M, H, or L


----------



## workshy

watchw said:


> Where's the power indicator? How can you tell if it's on M, H, or L


here ya go 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-gmw-chrome-models-4613847-62.html#post45459345


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Maybe it is already been said but...when the silver one model will be released in the EU market? :S


----------



## SteveJ

AstroAtlantique said:


> Maybe it is already been said but...when the silver one model will be released in the EU market? :S


Don't know.
But IIRC the Japanese release is set for 13April2018 which is the day of the 35th anniversary of the original 1983 G-shock release.
So ... after that


----------



## AstroAtlantique

SteveJ said:


> Don't know.
> But IIRC the Japanese release is set for 13April2018 which is the day of the 35th anniversary of the original 1983 G-shock release.
> So ... after that


Thanks SteveJ, at this point I think we can expect worldwide commercialisation by the end of April, IMHO


----------



## JusticeG

Anyone else feels these models (except maybe the black one) are too blingy and shiny? I always feel that this chrome finish looks 'cheap' (same for cars etc.; I don't want to use the word 'chabby'). I'm still on the fence, I guess. Now, beadblasting these would be a nice option, if they can be taken apart easily.


----------



## grinta

JusticeG said:


> Anyone else feels these models (except maybe the black one) are too blingy and shiny? I always feel that this chrome finish looks 'cheap' (same for cars etc.; I don't want to use the word 'chabby'). I'm still on the fence, I guess. Now, beadblasting these would be a nice option, if they can be taken apart easily.


Yeah, feels the same to me ... But I'd like to see those models IRL, to make sure.

Bead blasting may be a good idea tough.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I saw that the watch will also have a "reminder" function that will flash the display with colored light (red light as shown in the promoes), if you also watch the watch promo video you'll see lot of red, green and blue graphic effects...could this mean that there is an RGB led?


----------



## Fergfour

AstroAtlantique said:


> Thanks SteveJ, at this point I think we can expect worldwide commercialisation by the end of April, IMHO


If you can't wait, and don't mind paying a tad more, there are 4 silver ones available on Yahoo Japan right now between 65-68000 yen.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Fergfour said:


> If you can't wait, and don't mind paying a tad more, there are 4 silver ones available on Yahoo Japan right now between 65-68000 yen.


Thanks Fergfour, but I'm not in a hurry


----------



## Fergfour

AstroAtlantique said:


> Thanks Fergfour, but I'm not in a hurry


Sorry didn't mean to 'reply with quote'. Just throwing it out there for those folks who need the latest and greatest as early as possible.


----------



## Joakim Agren

AstroAtlantique said:


> I saw that the watch will also have a "reminder" function that will flash the display with colored light (red light as shown in the promoes), if you also watch the watch promo video you'll see lot of red, green and blue graphic effects...could this mean that there is an RGB led?


This is just the way casio highlights different sections/features in their promo videos lately. This only comes with a white light. But I agree this way of showing it on a digital watch can easily be interpreted as the watch having a colored light which is of course misleading! :rodekaart


----------



## HiggsBoson

JusticeG said:


> Anyone else feels these models (except maybe the black one) are too blingy and shiny? I always feel that this chrome finish looks 'cheap' (same for cars etc.; I don't want to use the word 'chabby'). I'm still on the fence, I guess. Now, beadblasting these would be a nice option, if they can be taken apart easily.


Totally agree, though I'd like to see one 'in the flesh' before making a final decision.
I'll use a stainless steel refinishing pad, like below, to 'brush' the surface of mine, if, it is too 'blingy'.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

No problems


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Joakim Agren said:


> This is just the way casio highlights different sections/features in their promo videos lately. This only comes with a white light. But I agree this way of showing it on a digital watch can easily be interpreted as the watch having a colored light which is of course misleading! :rodekaart


Oh, thank you Joakim Agren; anyway that's quite disappointing because that could had been a cool feature


----------



## samael_6978

spikeyadrian said:


> Did anyone else notice that the date/month 'window' was not parallel and slightly misaligned
> with the frame of the display.
> I hope this isn't an indication that Casio quality control on these models is not as should be expected.
> I'd be really annoyed, if, after all the hype, that when my watch finally arrives, it's been poorly aligned from the factory. :roll:


Please don't...

The "Casio quality decreased due to rising wages in China" guy will hear you.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

Crooked modules are not unheard of in the gw-5000


----------



## HiggsBoson

Fer Guzman said:


> Crooked modules are not unheard of in the gw-5000


I know, unfortunately I have one in my GW-5000. :roll:


----------



## EddieJT

Really? They're faking GW5000s now?


----------



## HiggsBoson

EddieJT said:


> Really? They're faking GW5000s now?


I don't think they are fake, I just don't think Casio quality control is what I'd expect.
Especially from a 'MADE IN JAPAN' watch. :-(
I purchased my GW-5000 from an authorised dealer.
If my new GMW-B5000 isn't 'spot on', I'll be sending it back. 
Shouldn't have to worry about this nonsense with a 'Premium' model! :roll:


----------



## EddieJT

Oh, I see.


----------



## kcohS-G

spikeyadrian said:


> I don't think they are fake, I just don't think Casio quality control is what I'd expect.
> Especially from a 'MADE IN JAPAN' watch. :-(
> I purchased my GW-5000 from an authorised dealer.
> If my new GMW-B5000 isn't 'spot on', I'll be sending it back.
> Shouldn't have to worry about this nonsense with a 'Premium' model! :roll:


ive read somewhere here in wus that the module gets crooked because its a screwback, floating module and the way the caseback is closed = crooked module.


----------



## HiggsBoson

kcohS-G said:


> ive read somewhere here in wus that the module gets crooked because its a screwback, floating module and the way the caseback is closed = crooked module.


That's weird then, because not all of them are misaligned? :think:


----------



## kcohS-G

spikeyadrian said:


> That's weird then, because not all of them are misaligned? :think:


I guess so, iirc there was a discussion somewhere here on wus about it. Some srewback modules were crooked while some are not. My only screwback is spot on (atleast i think it is, but i have bad perspective lol) but you are right, for the price of $300 or higher, if i receive a crooked module, id also return it.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

spikeyadrian said:


> That's weird then, because not all of them are misaligned? :think:


spikey, kcohS-G is correct. Sometimes in the final tightening of the screwback the rotational pressure moves the module. The module shifts slightly up and right when viewed from the front.

This crooked module movement is more common when tightening a screwback of the older vintage G-Shock squares because the module is not seated as close to the crystal as the newer squares. The screwback squares that have the 1545 and newer modules do not rotate as much/often when tightened since the alarm spring contacts the caseback as opposed to the front crystal. But, it can still happen.

You can fix it...if you want. Open the screwback caseback and manipulate the module while it is seated in the watch case. I take a screwdriver and gently move the module so that it is centered + level when viewed from the front. Then re-install the screwback caseback carefully making sure the circular gasket is seated correctly.


----------



## watchw

you guys made me nervous. is my module crooked?


----------



## EddieJT

Oh, _literally _crooked; I thought you meant like dodgy, bent, snide etc i.e. fake lol


----------



## tommy.arashikage

watchw said:


> you guys made me nervous. is my module crooked?
> View attachment 13022813


watchw, your module alignment looks perfect to me. This is a crooked module:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

watchw said:


> you guys made me nervous. is my module crooked?
> View attachment 13022813


Yours looks fine I feel.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

tommy.arashikage said:


> watchw, your module alignment looks perfect to me. This is a crooked module:


Tommy the angle of the shot taken makes it look shifted but I think your right...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

EddieJT said:


> Oh, _literally _crooked; I thought you meant like dodgy, bent, snide etc i.e. fake lol


 'England and America are two countries divided by a common language'

attributed to George Bernard Shaw


----------



## watchw

It's really sad that it's a completely new module and the day is still only 2 letters instead of 3, don't know why it bothers me so much because it really is a small detail, but still.


----------



## EddieJT

I'm just pleased to see it's possible to change the date to the non-US format i.e. day-month. 

Did Casio originally deem the US market so big that it made sense to make the date on all their watches in the US month-day format, despite the rest of the world using day-month? 

I'm assuming the Japanese use day-month?


----------



## EddieJT

Oh, think I've answered my own question:


----------



## HiggsBoson

EddieJT said:


> Oh, _literally _crooked; I thought you meant like dodgy, bent, snide etc i.e. fake lol


Here you go, look at the left bottom edge of the LCD panel by where it says SNZ.
It's slightly higher than the right side where it's says H. :roll:


----------



## Fergfour

watchw said:


> It's really sad that it's a completely new module and the day is still only 2 letters instead of 3, don't know why it bothers me so much because it really is a small detail, but still.


I was also wondering why it bothers you so much.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Here you go, look at the left bottom edge of the LCD panel by where it says SNZ.
> It's slightly higher than the right side where it's says H. :roll:


Stuff like this are pet peeves of mine...on my lesser model GWM5610...I found the that module was misaligned and I took matters into my own hands to align it myself.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Stuff like this are pet peeves of mine...on my lesser model GWM5610...I found the that module was misaligned and I took matters into my own hands to align it myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I might have a go at re-aligning it myself.
Problem is though, I read here somewhere that you have to remove the solar panel to do this.
Apparently it's a tricky job as the solar panel is supposed to be very fragile. :roll:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> I might have a go at re-aligning it myself.
> Problem is though, I read here somewhere that you have to remove the solar panel to do this.
> Apparently it's a tricky job as the solar panel is supposed to be very fragile. :roll:


I don't remember removing the solar panels to do this for the GWM5610...all I did was twist the module ever so slightly in the direction I wanted the alignment to be.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I don't remember removing the solar panels to do this for the GWM5610...all I did was twist the module ever so slightly in the direction I wanted the alignment to be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If you look at the picture of my watch that I posted.
Look at the innermost white border on the solar panel, there is a separate panel
underneath that which is misaligned, they look like two separate pieces.
Apparently, from what I can gather, those two are held with double sided (strong) adhesive 'tape'.


----------



## kcohS-G

Cant really see clearly, but do you mean its not the module but the printing behind the glass thats crooked?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> If you look at the picture of my watch that I posted.
> Look at the innermost white border on the solar panel, there is a separate panel
> underneath that which is misaligned, they look like two separate pieces.
> Apparently, from what I can gather, those two are held with double sided (strong) adhesive 'tape'.


Damn... that's not good that'll make it difficult to do...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

kcohS-G said:


> Cant really see clearly, but do you mean its not the module but the printing behind the glass thats crooked?


It's the panel that surrounds the LCD display that's misaligned against the solar panel.
Two separate panels: LCD panel misaligned against the solar panel, what a pain. :roll:


----------



## kcohS-G

Wow that IS really dissapointing. :-(


----------



## GaryK30

spikeyadrian said:


> Here you go, look at the left bottom edge of the LCD panel by where it says SNZ.
> It's slightly higher than the right side where it's says H. :roll:


To me it looks like the LCD is straight relative to the white frame on the crystal, but the black piece above the LCD is rotated clockwise. I don't think rotating the module will fix this situation.

Edit: I see that this was discussed later in the thread before I posted.


----------



## SteveJ

EddieJT said:


> Oh, think I've answered my own question:
> 
> View attachment 13023951


I imagine that we in the USA use our format because in english you say the month, then the day, then the year.

Whenever writing the date I always use the ddDate/mmMonth/yyyyYear format, (always writing the month or it's accepted abbreviation in the center), i.e. 1April2018 or 1Apr2018; to avoid confusion.

It certainly can be quite confusing otherwise.


----------



## Bradjhomes

SteveJ said:


> I imagine that we in the USA use our format because in english you say the month, then the day, then the year.
> 
> Whenever writing the date I always use the ddDate/mmMonth/yyyyYear format, (always writing the month or it's accepted abbreviation in the center), i.e. 1April2018; whenever writing the date to avoid confusion.
> 
> It certainly can be quite confusing otherwise.


In American English you say that, but in English we don't. It's the first of April 2018.


----------



## RNHC

Bradjhomes said:


> In American English you say that, but in English we don't. It's the first of April 2018.


I've noticed that Europeans date notation goes from smaller to larger units - day, month, year. In East Asia, it's opposite. They go larger to smaller units - year, month, day. Only the American date notation doesn't follow any logic. We go month, day, year - medium, small, large. I guess that's because we Americans are special. We don't need no stinkin' logic. :-d

The order of sizes hold true for addresses as well. In East Asia, the address goes from country, province, city, district, street then house number. Not sure about Europe but in the US, the address goes the other way - house number, street, city, state then country.

A Korean gentleman explained that it's a cultural thing. He opined that East Asian cultures are group first oriented while Westerners are individual first oriented hence the reverse of unit sizes. Not sure what he told me is true but it oddly made sense.


----------



## aalin13

RNHC said:


> I've noticed that Europeans date notation goes from smaller to larger units - day, month, year. In East Asia, it's opposite. They go larger to smaller units - year, month, day. Only the American date notation doesn't follow any logic. We go month, day, year - medium, small, large. I guess that's because we Americans are special. We don't need no stinkin' logic. :-d
> 
> The order of sizes hold true for addresses as well. In East Asia, the address goes from country, province, city, district, street then house number. Not sure about Europe but in the US, the address goes the other way - house number, street, city, state then country.
> 
> A Korean gentleman explained that it's a cultural thing. He opined that East Asian cultures are group first oriented while Westerners are individual first oriented hence the reverse of unit sizes. Not sure what he told me is true but it oddly made sense.


Bit off topic, but here in Australia we go house number, street, city, state, them country as well. However, our date is DD/mm/yyyy. I do wish my G-SHOCK can be changed to the DD-MM format.


----------



## SteveJ

duplicate post


----------



## SteveJ

Bradjhomes said:


> In American English you say that, but in English we don't. It's the first of April 2018.



Since you said "American english" as opposed to "english", to be more accurate you should say in "english english" not just "english". Since even in the UK there are many different english versions such as "Scottish english" and "Welsh english" and "Canukistanian english" and "Newfoundland english" and "Jamaican english" and ... so on.
That is IF you really just want to be accurate. Eh?

'England and America are two countries divided by a common language'

attributed to George Bernard Shaw


----------



## kubr1ck

Some nice shots of the DLC *GMW-B5000TFC-1*. Stunning to say the least.

















[source: jw-oomiya.co.jp]


----------



## Fer Guzman

That looks awesome!


----------



## kubr1ck

Fer Guzman said:


> That looks awesome!


The bag doesn't look half bad either. I like the G-Shock branding.


----------



## EddieJT

SteveJ said:


> Since you said "American english" as opposed to "english", to be more accurate you should say in "english english" not just "english". Since even in the UK there are many different english versions such as "Scottish english" and "Welsh english" and "Canukistanian english" and "Newfoundland english" and "Jamaican english" and ... so on.
> That is IF you really just want to be accurate. Eh?
> 
> 'England and America are two countries divided by a common language'
> 
> attributed to George Bernard Shaw


Not really; the accent and dialect might be different amongst different parts of the UK, but the words are still spelt the same.

An Englishman a Welshman and a Scotsman would still spell it "colour". And pronounce "Z" as "Zed". And put the day before the month.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kubr1ck said:


> Some nice shots of the DLC *GMW-B5000TFC-1*. Stunning to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 13026425
> 
> 
> View attachment 13026427
> 
> 
> [source: jw-oomiya.co.jp]


Great find K.
Limited serie to 500...
Developed with the bags maker Yoshida & Co ., Ltd. hence the bag in the picture.
Price announced in Europe: 1300 Euros !!
This is a stunning G-shocker Grail !!


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> Some nice shots of the DLC *GMW-B5000TFC-1*. Stunning to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 13026425
> 
> 
> View attachment 13026427
> 
> 
> [source: jw-oomiya.co.jp]


Oh wow Kubr1ck, that is just stunning.
Probably one of the nicest Casio G-Shocks I've seen. :-!
But why only 500?! o|


----------



## HiggsBoson

kcohS-G said:


> Wow that IS really dissapointing. :-(


You sound like my wife! :-d


----------



## Dr. Wong

The silver and black ones look good, I think I may buy one. The gold one... it's too cheesy for Asians. ;-)


----------



## CC

I don't do squares but that's one good looking watch.
Are they individually numbered, on the caseback not the bag?


----------



## RNHC

Dr. Wong said:


> The gold one... it's too cheesy for Asians. ;-)


I thought Chinese and Indians, especially Indians, loved gold.


----------



## SteveJ

EddieJT said:


> Not really; the accent and dialect might be different amongst different parts of the UK, but the words are still spelt the same.
> 
> An Englishman a Welshman and a Scotsman would still spell it "colour". And pronounce "Z" as "Zed". And put the day before the month.


That's strange, your BBC disagrees with you. I watched a multi episode series by them on this very subject.
You can likely still find it on youtube?
Nonetheless, you still need to preface your comment on english with a "UK", since it is obvious that many variants of english now exist, not just "American" and "UK" english, but "Indian" english, and "South African" english, and "Creole" english, etc. etc.
That is of course IF you are actually interested in accuracy. 
One of the greatest gifts that the British empire gave the world was the english language.
But it is historically, and factually incorrect to try to assert that "the Queen's english" is the only, or highest, or final standard of the modern world wide language.
That day died with the empire, if not long before.


----------



## kubr1ck

Some shots of the *GMW-B5000TFG-9JR*.









































[source: g-street.com.au]


----------



## watchw

Damn that looks great.
Even the box is stunning


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Some shots of the *GMW-B5000TFG-9JR*.
> 
> View attachment 13029449
> 
> 
> View attachment 13029451
> 
> 
> View attachment 13029455
> 
> 
> View attachment 13029457
> 
> 
> View attachment 13029459
> 
> 
> [source: g-street.com.au]


Thanks for these shots kubr1ck...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Epal2Apol

Awesome!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Beautiful pictures but, is a special box provided with the silver model as well?


----------



## kubr1ck

AstroAtlantique said:


> Beautiful pictures but, is a special box provided with the silver model as well?


I don't believe so. The gold is marked as a limited 35th anniversary model, which is why it gets the box (the same box as the limited 35th Gold Tornado models). The silver one is regular production.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

kubr1ck said:


> I don't believe so. The gold is marked as a limited 35th anniversary model, which is why it gets the box (the same box as the limited 35th Gold Tornado models). The silver one is regular production.


Ok, thank you kubr1ck


----------



## Rocat

spikeyadrian said:


> You sound like my wife! :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Some shots of the *GMW-B5000TFG-9JR*.
> 
> View attachment 13029455
> 
> 
> View attachment 13029457
> 
> 
> [source: g-street.com.au]


Thanks for the photos, Kubr1ck!

It's always hard to tell from photos like these -- but doesn't this one look like it is completely polished??? It looks that way to me. But photos of the silver one made it look like only parts of that one were polished.

I don't know about you guys. All gold is one thing --- but all POLISHED gold is going a bit too far, for me... ;-) I don't think I can handle that, if that's the case.


----------



## luth_ukail

Does anyone know, the gold version are limited by how much? I know the Dlc is by 500 and silver is mass production. 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

luth_ukail said:


> Does anyone know, the gold version are limited by how much? I know the Dlc is by 500 and silver is mass production.
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Like a lot of "limited" Casio models, there are no hard numbers provided, but I'm sure there will be plenty to go around at release for those willing to cough up the extra dough.


----------



## luth_ukail

kubr1ck said:


> Like a lot of "limited" Casio models, there are no hard numbers provided, but I'm sure there will be plenty to go around at release for those willing to cough up the extra dough.


Thanks. If thats the case, there is no need to buy it early. Saw some offerings at Ebay but definitely above.. much above 600 euro.

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for sharing kubr1ck Not my cup of tea but very very nice indeed. Let's see if some of our F17 forum members ( G Shock square enthusiasts ) will be getting one


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks for the photos, Kubr1ck!
> 
> It's always hard to tell from photos like these -- but doesn't this one look like it is completely polished??? It looks that way to me. But photos of the silver one made it look like only parts of that one were polished.
> 
> I don't know about you guys. All gold is one thing --- but all POLISHED gold is going a bit too far, for me... ;-) I don't think I can handle that, if that's the case.


Yup, it looks polished and like a big time fingerprint magnet. You'll need to carry a polishing cloth with you everywhere, lol.


----------



## Panamint

Yes, I thank everyone posting photos of the new metal G Shock's. I went ahead and put in my order for the chrome model. Looking forward to reviews when they land. I think it's sometime in May. I live near the store, so I can pick it up in person and have the band adjusted.


----------



## kubr1ck

*GMW-B5000D-1JF* looking good with a suit. |>









[source: @gshock_jp]


----------



## AstroAtlantique

kubr1ck said:


> *GMW-B5000D-1JF* looking good with a suit. |>
> 
> View attachment 13032181
> 
> 
> [source: @gshock_jp]


thanks, this watch looks very elegant and stylish...maybe the first "dressy" G IMHO XD


----------



## LouisOB

I need confirmation that the bracelet can be swapped out and replaced with a resin band. I see that the bracelet screws in, but I imagine there must be a means of adapting a band to fit.

There's a Kolor collab coming out that looks cool, but I'd rather have the bracelet and choose not to wear it than not have the bracelet. (+ Kolor collab has -ve)


----------



## AstroAtlantique

LouisOB said:


> I need confirmation that the bracelet can be swapped out and replaced with a resin band. I see that the bracelet screws in, but I imagine there must be a means of adapting a band to fit.
> 
> There's a Kolor collab coming out that looks cool, but I'd rather have the bracelet and choose not to wear it than not have the bracelet. (+ Kolor collab has -ve)


I think you will need the resin band specific of this model (the GMW-B5000, that is the resin band version of these new watches) and not a generical one as the (for example) DW-5600 one...


----------



## danilapanfilov

LouisOB said:


> I need confirmation that the bracelet can be swapped out and replaced with a resin band. I see that the bracelet screws in, but I imagine there must be a means of adapting a band to fit.
> 
> There's a Kolor collab coming out that looks cool, but I'd rather have the bracelet and choose not to wear it than not have the bracelet. (+ Kolor collab has -ve)


It can be if you find one to match proprietary lugs. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R Black

I know this borderline heresy on here, but I respect the square without being a fan, this is also true of purely digi displays, however, the GMW B5000D 1JF and the GMW B5000TFC-1 are to my eyes truly stunning, and yes I am a fan.


----------



## EddieJT

To call these models "chrome" as per the title, is not really accurate?; one is polished stainless steel (not chromed), and the other is gold plated.


----------



## HiggsBoson

EddieJT said:


> To call these models "chrome" as per the title, is not really accurate?; one is polished stainless steel (not chromed), and the other is gold plated.


Polished stainless steel looks like chrome. 
I think the OP maybe had this in mind. :think:


----------



## watchw

I would have sold a kidney if it had sapphire, but I guess I'll stay with my GW-5000 for now.


----------



## WES51

kubr1ck said:


> *GMW-B5000D-1JF* looking good with a suit. |>
> 
> View attachment 13032181
> 
> 
> [source: @gshock_jp]


Very good indeed!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Yup, it looks polished and like a big time fingerprint magnet. *You'll need to carry a polishing cloth with you everywhere, lol*.


Well......."I" won't. :-d:-d But those who get it will. ;-)

I am warming up to the silver one though... May end up with it at some point.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Excited about these two models.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

i wonder if timeless luxury watch ship to Malaysia?


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Too shiny for me. About time for their release though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Finally made my choice, ordered the SS one..the brushed bezel contrast well with the other polished surface.
Was so tempted to get the gold version..but the SS one won eventually.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint

Congratulations, I too have the chrome version on order. My initial reaction was it's to shiny, but after looking at it, it is perfect. I am excited about getting it, maybe in May.


----------



## Charles89

The chrome was growing on me but rather adding the more limited editions to my collection and pick up the silver one later down the track. Pre-ordered both the gold and DLC version and another DLC for the missus.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ra-Horakhty said:


> Too shiny for me. About time for their release though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dead easy to give it that 'brushed' look, use one of these. ;-)
That's what I'll do, if I feel it's too shiny.


----------



## PenetrationPapa

Hi Charles,

Where did you order your DLC variants? You seem like you are from the UK.

Thanks


----------



## HiggsBoson

PenetrationPapa said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> Where did you order your DLC variants? You seem like you are from the UK.
> 
> Thanks


If you are from the UK, I'd like to know too.
I'm having a nightmare trying to get hold of the DLC version. :roll:


----------



## ronalddheld

Can someone PM me with US dealers?


----------



## Time4Playnow

ronalddheld said:


> Can someone PM me with US dealers?


It's not a secret....

https://www.gshock.com/support/authorized


----------



## ronalddheld

Time4Playnow said:


> It's not a secret....
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/support/authorized


Thanks.
Lots of retailers but which ofl those can get These watches if they are LEs?


----------



## Ottovonn

spikeyadrian said:


> Dead easy to give it that 'brushed' look, use one of these. ;-)
> That's what I'll do, if I feel it's too shiny.


I wonder if that method would ruin the gold plated coating of the gold model.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Ottovonn said:


> I wonder if that method would ruin the gold plated coating of the gold model.


It would lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

ronalddheld said:


> Thanks.
> Lots of retailers but which ofl those can get These watches if they are LEs?


I can't say - don't know. I would *guess* that only the larger retailers might be able to get that DLC model, but who knows. I can say that AZ Fine Time said that they "pre-sold" their entire allottment back in mid-Feb. They were only going to get 4 or 5 watches though..


----------



## ronalddheld

I just tried to pre-order from AFT. I suppose I will find out how many they get.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> I can't say - don't know. I would *guess* that only the larger retailers might be able to get that DLC model, but who knows. I can say that AZ Fine Time said that they "pre-sold" their entire allottment back in mid-Feb. They were only going to get 4 or 5 watches though..


My AD could only get 5 themselves and they were pre-sold in less than 24 hrs.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

This is going to be a massive hit.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Rob from Topper has both models on pre-sale : 250$ deposit, 500 for SS and 600 for the "gold"


----------



## Panamint

I went with Topper, I'm in line for the chrome, I think it will be a great watch and popular


----------



## ronalddheld

I went with AFT, hoping they get one for me...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Inca Bloc said:


> Rob from Topper has both models on pre-sale : 250$ deposit, 500 for SS and 600 for the "gold"


Rob at Topper is who I went with also. They're great to work with. I've know them for years.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I dealt with Joe Kirk at AFT in the past, but he is no longer there.


----------



## fcasoli

I'm waiting mine chrome from TicTacArea.com
Special discount last week...


----------



## HiggsBoson

fcasoli said:


> I'm waiting mine chrome from TicTacArea.com
> Special discount last week...


I visited their website, they were selling at a great price! :-!


----------



## ronalddheld

anyone see the PDF manual in English?


----------



## fcasoli

ronalddheld said:


> anyone see the PDF manual in English?


In Japanese only


----------



## ronalddheld

fcasoli said:


> In Japanese only


if the module is 3459, I just found an English version. http://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3459&submit=


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Manuals are available also in Spanish, Italian and other languages... I think that Casio uploaded manuals of all languages of countries where the watches will be commercialized


----------



## AstroAtlantique

http://zonacasio.blogspot.it/2018/04/ya-disponible-el-manual-del-gmw-b5000.html?m=1

For the Spanish version


----------



## fcasoli

Waiting


----------



## Miklos86

Dear Casio! Please stop the tease. Make it of titanium, coat it in DLC, and sell it for $1,500. Each and every one of them will sell even it's in production for 10 years. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

I concur as above! 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieJT

While the above might appeal to the few dozen G-Shock geeks on here, there's a world outside this website and I'm sure they are the market Casio have done their research on.


----------



## ronalddheld

Still would be interested in a Ti case and bracelet.


----------



## Ottovonn

Miklos86 said:


> Dear Casio! Please stop the tease. Make it of titanium, coat it in DLC, and sell it for $1,500. Each and every one of them will sell even it's in production for 10 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


And add a sapphire crystal!
I would insta-buy that.


----------



## watchw

I would go the opposite way, resin strap, no Bluetooth, 300$ price tag


----------



## Ottovonn

Inca Bloc said:


> Rob from Topper has both models on pre-sale : 250$ deposit, 500 for SS and 600 for the "gold"


Oh damn. Thanks for the heads-up. I ended up pre-ordering the silver model. Another square here I come!


----------



## harald-hans

ronalddheld said:


> anyone see the PDF manual in English?


Download the App and start the Demo-Modus - there you can see how the watch is working ... ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld

harald-hans said:


> Download the App and start the Demo-Modus - there you can see how the watch is working ... ;-)


Which IOS app: G shock connected?


----------



## fcasoli

G-Shock Connect


----------



## ronalddheld

fcasoli said:


> G-Shock Connect


Thanks, i will try it out.


----------



## harald-hans

ronalddheld said:


> Which IOS app: G shock connected?


Sorry - forgot to wrote this - yes - the G Shock Connected ...


----------



## James_

Ottovonn said:


> Oh damn. Thanks for the heads-up. I ended up pre-ordering the silver model. Another square here I come!


If you do a review I would read it. Just sayin.


----------



## James_

Charles89 said:


> The chrome was growing on me but rather adding the more limited editions to my collection and pick up the silver one later down the track. Pre-ordered both the gold and DLC version and another DLC for the missus.





PenetrationPapa said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> Where did you order your DLC variants? You seem like you are from the UK.
> 
> Thanks





spikeyadrian said:


> If you are from the UK, I'd like to know too.
> I'm having a nightmare trying to get hold of the DLC version. :roll:


Would also like to know.


----------



## Ottovonn

James_ said:


> If you do a review I would read it. Just sayin.


I appreciate that! I'll see if I can write one up, hopefully after some time spent wearing it. I am honestly a little skeptical about whether I'll like this watch; I generally prefer the more subdued look in my watches, like in the GW-5000. On the flip side, the G-Shock maniac in me can't help but want it. In all the pics I've seen, these all-metal watches look really sweet. One more square never hurt anyone, right? :-d

(I also really want that DLC model. I can't wait to see others post about theirs and feel tremendously jealous.)


----------



## ronalddheld

Always good to read a review from someone you interact with.
Anyone expected to have theirs shipped in about a month?


----------



## Panamint

As far as the Chrome model goes, Topper says release is soon, I think May, maybe the last two weeks of may and into June. 

I live within 100 miles of Topper, so I'm going to pick it up in person and have it resized. Topper is a really nice shop in a nice city and area too (San Mateo County, Ca). After piece aquisition, I'm going on a nice long drive home.


----------



## ronalddheld

I thought that I was told May. Not in a great hurry,as I just got a GA-700


----------



## James_

Ottovonn said:


> I appreciate that! I'll see if I can write one up, hopefully after some time spent wearing it. I am honestly a little skeptical about whether I'll like this watch; I generally prefer the more subdued look in my watches, like in the GW-5000. On the flip side, the G-Shock maniac in me can't help but want it. In all the pics I've seen, these all-metal watches look really sweet. One more square never hurt anyone, right? :-d
> 
> (I also really want that DLC model. I can't wait to see others post about theirs and feel tremendously jealous.)


The silver and gold ones def look like a borderline statement piece. But that's 80% of G Shocks nowadays right?


----------



## Panamint

I hope release for chrome is may, but it might take longer to receive it based upon being in line for pre order, such as Ball watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe release later for the Gold model?


----------



## Ottovonn

James_ said:


> The silver and gold ones def look like a borderline statement piece. *But that's 80% of G Shocks nowadays right?*


True. It seems like there are few premium low-key G-Shocks. Big and bold G-Shocks abound.


----------



## HiggsBoson

EddieJT said:


> While the above might appeal to the few dozen G-Shock geeks on here, *there's a world outside this website* and I'm sure they are the market Casio have done their research on.


Tell me this is not true?! :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The Rangeman's release was March 9th in Japan... I got a call from Topper Jewelers on April 3rd that they received the Rangeman...for the square steel releases my guess is that they may probably get it as early as the second week in May.

Can't wait for May.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieJT

spikeyadrian said:


> Tell me this is not true?! :-d


Haha, yes I thought thought this might come as a shock to some of us.


----------



## samael_6978

This module misses The Perfect Module award by two points:

- no vibration
- no repeating timer

Other than that it's great. 

I'll be waiting for resin versions to come out. 


Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

I think i gave up on the dlc. Lol. Now just aiming gold one. 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

luth_ukail said:


> I think i gave up on the dlc. Lol. Now just aiming gold one.
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with 'aiming for gold'! ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone know the weight breakdown between the case and bracelet?


----------



## Rocket1991

For me both are no go for two reasons: price and finish. At this price to be seen wearing so much of wrong fashion statement is way overboard. However i do get who is their target audience. I do think we need more quality and low profile offerings from Casio.


----------



## acadian

I've said it before and will say it again, at the claim weight I prob wouldn't wear it that often - and I really don't want a watch I don't like wearing. 

I'm really hoping for a Ti version or maybe one with that module + screwback, but a resin bezel and maybe combi style bracelet.


----------



## rcorreale

Rocket1991 said:


> For me both are no go for two reasons: price and finish. At this price to be seen wearing so much of wrong fashion statement is way overboard. However i do get who is their target audience. I do think we need more quality and low profile offerings from Casio.


Perfectly fine if you don't like them, I respect your personal view but I'm wondering what your fashion critic credentials are and exactly who you think the target audience is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

watchw said:


> I would go the opposite way, resin strap, no Bluetooth, 300$ price tag


Get a GW5000 and aftermarket metal case cover then *bam* Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Rocket1991

rcorreale said:


> Perfectly fine if you don't like them, I respect your personal view but I'm wondering what your fashion critic credentials are and exactly who you think the target audience is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Younger and more fashionable demographic in Asia and around the world. For office casual gold toned watches are 35 years behind the curve. 
It is a thing for reach Chinese and Korean students who often happen to drive expensive cars. At least in Toronto. I can give example of DW6900 . It is a very utilitarian watch, however there are colorful models which i won't wear at any rate. I do own blacken DW6900LU. Actually, i am very happy to see Casio putting together nice quality metal "square". For me it like have all colored models of DW6900 without some classic offerings.


----------



## Rocket1991

rcorreale said:


> Perfectly fine if you don't like them, I respect your personal view but I'm wondering what your fashion critic credentials are and exactly who you think the target audience is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Younger and more fashionable demographic in Asia and around the world. For office casual gold toned watches are 35 years behind the curve. 
It is a thing for reach Chinese and Korean students who often happen to drive expensive cars. At least in Toronto. I can give example of DW6900 . It is a very utilitarian watch, however there are colorful models which i won't wear at any rate. I do own blacken DW6900LU. Actually, i am very happy to see Casio putting together nice quality metal "square". For me luck of ,let say, brushed steel option is like have all colored models of DW6900 without some classic offerings.


----------



## appleb

I just preordered the gold GMW-B5000TFG-9 from Topper. They have a notice that any preorders made after April 7th may not ship until after May.

I like both the steel and the gold, but have to admit I've been suckered in by the limited edition-ness of the gold. I'll pick up the steel version in another year or so, when prices have hopefully gone down.


----------



## Panamint

Thanks for the info. That is what I was expecting, later orders will go out after May. My order with Topper is May, 1. I am especially excited because I picking up the Chrome in person. Going to be a glorious day when the eagle lands (and exciting to learn of peoples reviews of the watch).


----------



## ronalddheld

I don't expect to see mine until May or later. If I only ordered earlier.....


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Ordered mine from Topper since February 7th lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

Hands on here, some nice photos.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-g-shock-gmwb5000d1-full-metal/


----------



## Degr8n8

aalin13 said:


> Hands on here, some nice photos.
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-g-shock-gmwb5000d1-full-metal/


Just read the article, thanks for sharing. We now know the official weight of the watch is 167grams. We had some spot on guesses earlier on the forum!


----------



## ronalddheld

I wonder how much the bracelet weights, in case I want to change to a band for variety.


----------



## Fergfour

It probably weighs pretty close to what the case weighs. Around 75-80g depending on how many links are used.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fergfour said:


> It probably weighs pretty close to what the case weighs. Around 75-80g depending on how many links are used.


I thought the bracelet would be more, but you might be correct. Will find out when I get the bracelet sized for my small wrist.


----------



## Panamint

Thanks for the link to the photos. They look AMAZING, I am excited. I vowed to never again pre order, but could not resist. The wait for these is not too long. Last year, I pre ordered a Ball watch in Mid March and received it in early August. Excruciating in the last months.


----------



## ronalddheld

Hopefully no more than a month before US shipments start.


----------



## pointlineplane

Looking forward to experiencing these watches in person!


----------



## pointlineplane

And I’m looking forward to this thread becoming populated with our photos and videos


----------



## K-Kirk

Me too...I'm on the fences about this watch. Not sure if its worth the $500 and how it will look on wrist - does anybody know of its high polished (if so i worry it will be a scratch magnet).


----------



## HiggsBoson

K-Kirk said:


> Me too...I'm on the fences about this watch. Not sure if its worth the $500 and how it will look on wrist - does anybody know of its high polished (if so i worry it will be a scratch magnet).


The highly polished areas will be quite easily scratched.
However, if you invest in a Cape Cod Cloth, you'll be able to remove fine scratches to your hearts content. ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> The highly polished areas will be quite easily scratched.
> However, if you invest in a Cape Cod Cloth, you'll be able to remove fine scratches to your hearts content. ;-)


Just don't try it on the gold model...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone read about the thickness of the Gold plate?


----------



## HiggsBoson

kubr1ck said:


> Some nice shots of the DLC *GMW-B5000TFC-1*. Stunning to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 13026425
> 
> 
> View attachment 13026427
> 
> 
> [source: jw-oomiya.co.jp]


Finally my perseverance has paid off, I've managed to reserve one of these beauties. I'm ecstatic! :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Finally my perseverance has paid off, I've managed to reserve one of these beauties. I'm ecstatic! :-!


So excited for you thank goodness.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Was April 13th the release date for the Japanese versions?


----------



## JusticeG

I found some more live photos and wristshots on ZonaCasio:

Zona Casio: El G-Shock GMW-B5000D será "estándar" y entrará en el catálogo de Casio

It seems as if the bezel of the silver model is actually polished, whereas the band itself seems to be brushed. Why, Casio? It looks great nonetheless. Still slightly too blingy for me.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Can't wait for my to arrive..the Live Picts add to the excitement..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

What's that big "S" letter on the caseback? 


JusticeG said:


> I found some more live photos and wristshots on ZonaCasio:
> 
> Zona Casio: El G-Shock GMW-B5000D será "estándar" y entrará en el catálogo de Casio
> 
> It seems as if the bezel of the silver model is actually polished, whereas the band itself seems to be brushed. Why, Casio? It looks great nonetheless. Still slightly too blingy for me.


----------



## HiggsBoson

watchw said:


> What's that big "S" letter on the caseback?


Probably, though I'm not sure, to indicate it's a pre-production model? :think:


----------



## andyahs

watchw said:


> What's that big "S" letter on the caseback?


Sample.


----------



## acadian

andyahs said:


> Sample.


yes means it's a Casio Rep sample


----------



## yonsson

This one arrived today, steel will hopefully arrive next week. Not sticking around, need to write the review, just thought at least a few might appreciate the photos.


----------



## lukemeetze

yonsson said:


> This one arrived today, steel will hopefully arrive next week. Not sticking around, need to write the review, just thought at least a few might appreciate the photos.


That is one sexy beast. I need to stay away from this thread. My wallet can't handle it.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

yonsson said:


> This one arrived today, steel will hopefully arrive next week. Not sticking around, need to write the review, just thought at least a few might appreciate the photos.


Please share the link when u done.


----------



## ronalddheld

yonsson said:


> This one arrived today, steel will hopefully arrive next week. Not sticking around, need to write the review, just thought at least a few might appreciate the photos.


Exactly which model number is it?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ronalddheld said:


> Exactly which model number is it?


GMW-B5000TFG-9

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

ronalddheld said:


> Exactly which model number is it?


Here are a complete overview ...


----------



## workshy

g-shock uk have stated a uk release date and price of 26 april gold (£499) silver (£450)


----------



## yonsson

Indo-Padawan said:


> Please share the link when u done.


OK, if I don't forget. Or just keep a lookout on my insta or blog and you won't miss it.


----------



## ronalddheld

workshy said:


> g-shock uk have stated a uk release date and price of 26 april gold (£499) silver (£450)


Hope it is the same for THE BUS.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Did anyone else notice the "Point Memory" feature on these?? i.e., a short press of the lower right button records the time/date/Lat/Long in the app, along with a little map I believe, and there's room for adding notes about each one! That could be very fun to use a lot of different ways. On vacation, on a field trip, on a business trip, on a cop's beat, each time you go to Chick-fil-A, etc. ;-)

Weird thing is, I didn't see this in the manual. It is present in the App Demo for this watch, though...


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Did anyone else notice the "Point Memory" feature on these?? i.e., a short press of the lower right button records the time/date/Lat/Long in the app, along with a little map I believe, and there's room for adding notes about each one! That could be very fun to use a lot of different ways. On vacation, on a field trip, on a business trip, on a cop's beat, each time you go to Chick-fil-A, etc. ;-)
> 
> Weird thing is, I didn't see this in the manual. It is present in the App Demo for this watch, though...


I think mtb may have used this feature on his recent trip, based on a post of his that I saw.

*Edit*: Sorry. I thought this was a Rangeman Navi thread. Ignore.


----------



## Charles89

Despite missing out on the McDonald's collaboration, just received some good news on the GMW-B5000 front. My gold and DLC special order has been approved and went through! 1 DLC for wear, 1 for the missus, 1 for spare 

I'm hoping each of the 500 will be numbered.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Charles89 said:


> Despite missing out on the McDonald's collaboration, just received some good news on the GMW-B5000 front. My gold and DLC special order has been approved and went through! 1 DLC for wear, 1 for the missus, 1 for spare
> 
> I'm hoping each of the 500 will be numbered.


Wait so you spend nearly 4 GRAND on these? MAN YOU REALLY WENT ALL IN HEAD FIRST WITH THESE didn't ya? LOL:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d










:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Charles89

Joakim Agren said:


> Wait so you spend nearly 4 GRAND on these? MAN YOU REALLY WENT ALL IN HEAD FIRST WITH THESE didn't ya? LOL:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-d:-d:-d


Hahaha I couldn't help myself, knowing it's only limited to 500 worldwide. In my mind, there are not a lot of other hobbies that you can spend the money, whilst still retain the value (somewhat) in the longer term or even appreciate if lucky. I used to play with cars, the money I could have spent on cars/parts, makes watches look cheap :O


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone get shipping notices, in the US or elsewhere?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone get shipping notices, in the US or elsewhere?


I have not..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

yonsson said:


> This one arrived today, steel will hopefully arrive next week. Not sticking around, need to write the review, just thought at least a few might appreciate the photos.


Hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Charles89 said:


> Despite missing out on the McDonald's collaboration, just received some good news on the GMW-B5000 front. My gold and DLC special order has been approved and went through! 1 DLC for wear, 1 for the missus, 1 for spare
> 
> I'm hoping each of the 500 will be numbered.


How did u get the info concerning 500 pcs ?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Nor me.
End of April, early May, I've been told. 
It's going to be a long 2-3 weeks. :-(


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Found a chinese video review on YouTube





edit:
here some nice views of the golden one


----------



## fcasoli

My favorite is the silver


----------



## willydribble

my favourite has got to be the DLC only 500 being made but with a hefty price tag its the best looking of the bunch and probably the one that will show scratches the least.now how do I get one? do I really need the bag? can I actually afford one?


----------



## James_

Charles89 said:


> The chrome was growing on me but rather adding the more limited editions to my collection and pick up the silver one later down the track. Pre-ordered both the gold and DLC version and another DLC for the missus.





Charles89 said:


> Despite missing out on the McDonald's collaboration, just received some good news on the GMW-B5000 front. My gold and DLC special order has been approved and went through! 1 DLC for wear, 1 for the missus, 1 for spare
> 
> I'm hoping each of the 500 will be numbered.


3 people asked last week if you would mind sharing where you got the DLC versions. Now that your order has gone through would you mind sharing?


----------



## ronalddheld

James_ said:


> 3 people asked last week if you would mind sharing where you got the DLC versions. Now that your order has gone through would you mind sharing?


It would be helpful to know.


----------



## lvdb

I’m enjoying mine the last couple of days to the fullest! You know you have a watch you like when keep on looking at it but not for the time


----------



## watchw

How much does the Watch weights without the bracelet?


----------



## BigHeadDog

anyone can provide the link as to where can i purchase the gmw b5000 silver watch? thanks


----------



## fcasoli

Here where I bought

https://www.tictacarea.com/search?c...sc&search_query=GMW-B5000&submit_search=Cerca


----------



## Panamint

BigHeadDog said:


> anyone can provide the link as to where can i purchase the gmw b5000 silver watch? thanks


Hello, 
I pre-ordered the chrome model from Topper Jewelers in Burlingame, Ca.


----------



## GFSEA86

I’m buying the silver one and bead blasting it. Will look a lot better 


•Not Square Not Care•


----------



## watchw

Is it possible to have the silver one DLC cosated? I guess it will cost less than the original lol
But of course the original will look better, too bad they didn't add that red stripe around the display on the silver and gold too.


----------



## K-Kirk

Wow they look better than I thought!!!


----------



## JusticeG

GFSEA86 said:


> I'm buying the silver one and bead blasting it. Will look a lot better
> 
> •Not Square Not Care•


Please share the results!


----------



## luxury554

Taking one of it home wont be a bad idea right now


timeseekeer said:


> So much bling!!
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj-casio-shock-wave-ceptor-gmw-b5000tpg-9er-p-91244.html
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj-casio-shock-wave-ceptor-gmw-b5000d-1er-p-91243.html
> 
> View attachment 12804425
> View attachment 12804427
> 
> 
> Also, scroll down in that shop for other new models. No spam.


----------



## copperjohn

lvdb said:


> I'm enjoying mine the last couple of days to the fullest! You know you have a watch you like when keep on looking at it but not for the time


Nice! When wearing it on the wrist do the dimensions feel the same as the 5610? My 5600 seems to "look" ever so slightly larger than my 5610. Wondering how it is with this.


----------



## copperjohn

watchw said:


> How much does the Watch weights without the bracelet?


One of the links a few posts back states the B5000 (on rubber straps I guess?) is 96g.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchw

Thanks. 
Damn that's great but it has only a negative display version unfortunately...


copperjohn said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does the Watch weights without the bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the links a few posts back states the B5000 (on rubber straps I guess?) is 96g.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...


----------



## Hosea

lvdb said:


> I'm enjoying mine the last couple of days to the fullest! You know you have a watch you like when keep on looking at it but not for the time


Would you mind to share if the first link is articulating enough to wrap small wrist? From all the pictures i saw on internet, looks like there is a gap between first link bracelet to the wrist.

Really appreciate your share.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Been monitoring the pricing of GWM B5000D and GMW B5000TFG in Japanese online markets during this weekend.

Price went up to 15% (silver) - 25% (gold) of MSRP there. 
*Amazon JP, Yahoo Shopping / Auction, Rakuten, Yodobashi, and E-Casio.*

Either the big retailers have yet to release their stocks, or, the 1st JDM production batch have been already sold out.

Seems to be hype there. Lol


----------



## Indo-Padawan

watchw said:


> Thanks.
> Damn that's great but it has only a negative display version unfortunately...


Buy the GMW B5000D, and seek for replacement part of original rubber strap... :-d



Hosea said:


> Would you mind to share if the first link is articulating enough to wrap small wrist? From all the pictures i saw on internet, looks like there is a gap between first link bracelet to the wrist.
> 
> Really appreciate your share.


+1.

Please do share.


----------



## harald-hans

I will wait until GW-*B*5000 will be released ...


----------



## ronalddheld

Why not be able to swap the bracelet with a strap for variety?


----------



## Panamint

Hello friends. I pre-ordered a chrome g shock April 1 thru topper. My estimate is May 10 acquisition date.
What are your estimated acquisition dates?


----------



## Hosea

Indo-Padawan said:


> Been monitoring the pricing of GWM B5000D and GMW B5000TFG in Japanese online markets during this weekend.
> 
> Price went up to 15% (silver) - 25% (gold) of MSRP there.
> *Amazon JP, Yahoo Shopping / Auction, Rakuten, Yodobashi, and E-Casio.*
> 
> Either the big retailers have yet to release their stocks, or, the 1st JDM production batch have been already sold out.
> 
> Seems to be hype there. Lol


I'll wait until the hype dissapear. It is not a limited edition, so i will buy it but i don't want to pay more than retail price.

I only interest in the module 3459 which has GMT features (simultaneously display home time and world time). Actually i don't mind if Casio put this module in a cheap resin case, i will buy that instead of this metal case.


----------



## Watcher1988

ill get one!!


----------



## ronalddheld

I wasn't not given any estimated shipping date s.


----------



## luth_ukail

I think i was more frustated i couldnt get my hands on the 6900 big mac than this ahahahah

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akimbo

Hosea said:


> I'll wait until the hype dissapear. It is not a limited edition, so i will buy it but i don't want to pay more than retail price.
> 
> I only interest in the module 3459 which has GMT features (simultaneously display home time and world time). Actually i don't mind if Casio put this module in a cheap resin case, i will buy that instead of this metal case.


Im in the same boat. Id love to have this on my wirst as soon as possible, but I feel like since its not limited production Ill wait till the prices settle down a bit (I hope they do lol) and I really like the Gold watch but I never been a fan of gold so would like to try it on first and decide then. Does anyone know if Amazon will be selling this watch? Since they sell bunch of Casio Id imagine they would?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I did not notice them on Amazon over the weekend.


----------



## Charles89

James_ said:


> 3 people asked last week if you would mind sharing where you got the DLC versions. Now that your order has gone through would you mind sharing?


Sorry, currently trying to get my hands on another one for my brother, so I'm just waiting to hear back at the moment.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Charles89 said:


> Sorry, currently trying to get my hands on another one for my brother, so I'm just waiting to hear back at the moment.


Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Charles89 said:


> Sorry, currently trying to get my hands on another one for my brother, so I'm just waiting to hear back at the moment.


_::rolls eyes::_


----------



## Panamint

Up thread a link was posted showing an excellent overall video of the chrome model, including bracelet clasp with adjustment holes. The watch as depicted in the video is spectacular. Like most all watch enthusiasts, I like to view all parts of a watch: case, crystal, bracelet, clasp and especially case back (I prefer solid case backs now).

Thanks everyone for posting video and photographs to help us know what the watch is really like.


----------



## Hosea

Akimbo said:


> Im in the same boat. Id love to have this on my wirst as soon as possible, but I feel like since its not limited production Ill wait till the prices settle down a bit (I hope they do lol) and I really like the Gold watch but I never been a fan of gold so would like to try it on first and decide then. Does anyone know if Amazon will be selling this watch? Since they sell bunch of Casio Id imagine they would?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In Indonesia there are already few sellers who offer this watch in USD 950 (silver) and USD 1000 (IP Gold)...also in E-Bay some folks sell at USD 1300 :roll:

I know some people will still buy it at that price, cause they want to be the "first". That's OK. But really, if this price still like this in the few coming months, i'lll just forget it and buy the GW-5000 or G-5600, and be happy with it.


----------



## skyxx

Just got back from my trip to Japan. The situation in acquiring any type of limited edition is more difficult/scarce than overseas. All shops were based on a lottery style ordering system, especially the G Shock stores. So for 2 weeks I thought I would leave home empty handed without a G-shock. 

On the last day, back in Tokyo. I decide to head back to one of the Casio/G-Shock dealer to check out the new "Orgin Series". The store rep remembered me from the last time I was there, told me to wait a minute, so he could make a couple phone calls. Long story short, after 20 minutes I became the proud owner of the Gold B5000. Walked out more excited/ecstatic than the time I managed to buy the Japanese whiskies I wanted. All you whisky lovers will understand what I mean.:-d


----------



## blueforest89

Wonder is there a metal Frogman in future? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

blueforest89 said:


> Wonder is there a metal Frogman in future?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


A full Stainless Steel, or better still, Titanium Frogman would be incredible! :-!


----------



## luth_ukail

Or 6900 ti. God damn! 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

I think we're going to have to wait a long time.

Kind Regards


----------



## ronalddheld

Short of store purchases,has anyone gotten a shipping notice?


----------



## Hosea

Congratulation. Please post some pictures. Especially wrist shot from the sides. Also kindly explain if the bracelet first link are articulating enough to wrap small wrist, or it is stiff like the AP Roya Oak bracelet.

Cheers


----------



## Hosea

Congratulation. Please post some pictures. Especially wrist shot from the sides. Also kindly explain if the bracelet first link are articulating enough to wrap small wrist, or it is stiff like the AP Roya Oak bracelet.

Cheers


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Found a new video of the silver version...




it looks very very cool


----------



## TinKnight

God I hope this fits my wrists. I've never wanted a watch more.


----------



## hopscottch

skyxx said:


> Just got back from my trip to Japan. The situation in acquiring any type of limited edition is more difficult/scarce than overseas. All shops were based on a lottery style ordering system, especially the G Shock stores. So for 2 weeks I thought I would leave home empty handed without a G-shock.
> 
> On the last day, back in Tokyo. I decide to head back to one of the Casio/G-Shock dealer to check out the new "Orgin Series". The store rep remembered me from the last time I was there, told me to wait a minute, so he could make a couple phone calls. Long story short, after 20 minutes I became the proud owner of the Gold B5000. Walked out more excited/ecstatic than the time I managed to buy the Japanese whiskies I wanted. All you whisky lovers will understand what I mean.:-d


This is great. Where in Tokyo did you find the watch?

I'm headed to Japan on Saturday and will spend at least one day in Tokyo. Hunting down a silver version is high on my priority list.

Any tips you can provide would be appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

TinKnight said:


> God I hope this fits my wrists. I've never wanted a watch more.


Amen! I'm just under a 7 inch wrist. Looks dicey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

What about for a 6" wrist?


----------



## acadian

ronalddheld said:


> What about for a 6" wrist?


then you will definitely need to get one for each wrist to balance you out.


----------



## lvdb

So I’m still here in Japan and it looks like the first batch is sold out everywhere. Last week I was able to get my hands on a metal version.

I made some pictures of the watch around my wrist to show how it fits. My wrists are pretty small, 16,5cm (6,5inch?), but it looks great.


----------



## ronalddheld

lvdb said:


> So I'm still here in Japan and it looks like the first batch is sold out everywhere. Last week I was able to get my hands on a metal version.
> 
> I made some pictures of the watch around my wrist to show how it fits around it. My wrists are pretty small, 16,5cm (6,5inch?), but it looks great.


Looks like it fits pretty well.


----------



## Hosea

lvdb said:


> So I'm still here in Japan and it looks like the first batch is sold out everywhere. Last week I was able to get my hands on a metal version.
> 
> I made some pictures of the watch around my wrist to show how it fits. My wrists are pretty small, 16,5cm (6,5inch?), but it looks great.


Looks very nice and sits well. My wrist is 6.25" but i guess i can still pull this one . Now i just wait the price to come down to "normal".

Really appreciate your pictures.


----------



## aalin13

lvdb said:


> So I'm still here in Japan and it looks like the first batch is sold out everywhere. Last week I was able to get my hands on a metal version.
> 
> I made some pictures of the watch around my wrist to show how it fits. My wrists are pretty small, 16,5cm (6,5inch?), but it looks great.


This does look to fit quite well even on small wrists, now I'm completely on board.

Compared to the GW-5000 on combi, it seems the first link on the GMW is shorter, hence a better fit for us with smaller wrist. For reference, here's the GW-5000 on combi, and the first link is definitely longer.

New GW-5000 doubts


----------



## Fergfour

People being worried that the new Rangeman might be too big? Understandable. People worried about a square being too big? Help me out here.


----------



## watchw

Even a baby can pull this one off, so yes it's a bit odd to worry about its size 🙂


Fergfour said:


> People being worried that the new Rangeman might big too big? Understandable. People worried about a square being too big? Help me out here.


----------



## acadian

Fergfour said:


> People being worried that the new Rangeman might big too big? Understandable. People worried about a square being too big? Help me out here.


yeah being worried about the size is silly....

being worried about the weight is a valid concerned tho.


----------



## Hosea

lvdb said:


> So I'm still here in Japan and it looks like the first batch is sold out everywhere. Last week I was able to get my hands on a metal version.
> 
> I made some pictures of the watch around my wrist to show how it fits. My wrists are pretty small, 16,5cm (6,5inch?), but it looks great.


Looks very nice and sits well. My wrist is 6.25" but i guess i can still pull this one . Now i just wait the price to come down to "normal".

Really appreciate your pictures.


----------



## HiggsBoson

acadian said:


> *yeah being worried about the size is silly....*
> 
> being worried about the weight is a valid concerned tho.


Yup, this is exactly what I keep telling the wife...


----------



## Fergfour

They do weigh more than 1/3 of a pound so fairly hefty for a G. Some buyers might not like that. I'm sort of hoping to pick up a second-hand silver because of that actually.


----------



## backarelli

The Price is too high to me now....I very like the silver model, but I can mast wait to bater price...
The ''must-have'' model , no doubt....

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

If it weighed 74 grams like my GW-5000 i would have bought it for sure.


Fergfour said:


> They do weigh more than 1/3 of a pound so fairly hefty for a G. Some buyers might not like that. I'm sort of hoping to pick up a second-hand silver because of that actually.


----------



## JusticeG

I actually like it _because _of the weight and the substantial feel you get on your wrist. Wouldn't probably buy it if it was too light-weight. How often had I worn some SS diver with a steel bracelet (e.g Seiko Monster) saying to myself: "Well, this feeling in a square G-Shock", and now it's here. If I want a light weight G-Shock, I just take some 5610 or the A168W. Initially I was sceptical because of the polished finishing, but now it's growing on me. I will wear the heck out of it and bead blast it at one point or just get another bezel. Also, from the exploded diagrams it might be deduced that changing the bezel seems really easy (is it only held in place by the two screws/bolts which also fix the bracelet?). Hope they arrive in Europe soon.


----------



## TinKnight

Hopefully the 30 gram jump from my SKX-007 to this won't be too jarring. I hadn't considered the weight.


----------



## hopscottch

watchw said:


> Even a baby can pull this one off, so yes it's a bit odd to worry about its size ?


Come on folks. Everyone has different taste in size, so it's not that odd or silly.

Just add "for my liking" to the end of anyone's concern about size and it will make more sense.

And with the fixed angle end-links, the concern is even more valid. I'm not a fan of watches where there are big gaps between my wrist and the watch because the lug to lug or end link to end link length is too big.

But based on the photos, this looks like it should be great!!

Getting more excited now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

There really aren't many (any?) G's still in production that are smaller than a square are there? Maybe these models are getting interest from folks who aren't very familiar with G's and aren't familiar with the icon.


----------



## ronalddheld

Cannot talk about much substantial until watches ship to the US and EU.


----------



## Panamint

I agree. My opinion is that as I see higher quality photographs and video's on line, my view of the quality of the watch finish overall has increased, including brushed, polished, bracelet & adjustable clasp and last but not least, the case back.


----------



## erebus

Panamint said:


> I agree. My opinion is that as I see higher quality photographs and video's on line, my view of the quality of the watch finish overall has increased, including brushed, polished, bracelet & adjustable clasp and last but not least, the case back.


The way this watch was leaked I think went badly for Casio. They should have gotten way in front of any leaks with better info and photos but they are a giant corporation so who knows what they can realistically do but any damage here with customer perceptions like this were completely of their own making. On the other hand, the timeless and priceless rule to never judge a watch until it's on your wrist also applies.


----------



## watchw

Not my pics and not sure if it had been posted before/


----------



## grinta

watchw said:


> View attachment 13071699
> View attachment 13071701
> View attachment 13071703
> 
> Not my pics and not sure if it had been posted before/


The DLC version is gorgeous, and my wife would surely kill me if I ever buy a 1200 euros digital watch. Will wait for the resin cased one, hopefully soon ...


----------



## Hosea

hopscottch said:


> Come on folks. Everyone has different taste in size, so it's not that odd or silly.
> 
> Just add "for my liking" to the end of anyone's concern about size and it will make more sense.
> 
> And with the fixed angle end-links, the concern is even more valid. I'm not a fan of watches where there are big gaps between my wrist and the watch because the lug to lug or end link to end link length is too big.
> 
> But based on the photos, this looks like it should be great!!
> 
> Getting more excited now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend 
Like what i've said before, the size is not the main problem. I've handled GW-M5610 which i believe has the same size (perhaps 1 - 1.5 mm difference) with the B5000, so the size is OK. 
However, the fixed endlink or limied-articulating link will make noticeable gap , especially for small and narrow wrist.

A good example is Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 39 mm. The 39 mm size is fine on 6 - 6.5" wrist, but because of the rigid bracelet and the links which articulate only 30-40 degree, that watch present very wide gap on small wrist, which is annoying and looks out of place.


----------



## Hosea

hopscottch said:


> Come on folks. Everyone has different taste in size, so it's not that odd or silly.
> 
> Just add "for my liking" to the end of anyone's concern about size and it will make more sense.
> 
> And with the fixed angle end-links, the concern is even more valid. I'm not a fan of watches where there are big gaps between my wrist and the watch because the lug to lug or end link to end link length is too big.
> 
> But based on the photos, this looks like it should be great!!
> 
> Getting more excited now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend 
Like what i've said before, the size is not the main problem. I've handled GW-M5610 which i believe has the same size (perhaps 1 - 1.5 mm difference) with the B5000, so the size is OK. 
However, the fixed endlink or limited-articulating link will make noticeable gap , especially for small and narrow wrist.

A good example is Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 39 mm. The 39 mm size is fine on 6 - 6.5" wrist, but because of the rigid bracelet and the links which articulate only 30-40 degree, that watch present very wide gap on small wrist, which is annoying and looks out of place.


----------



## lvdb

Just a random shot


----------



## Torvec

I need that stainless steel 5000 in my life so bad.


----------



## Panamint

Thank you for the great quality photo, excellent exposure, lighting and composition. I have one on order. What a stunning piece.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

My dealer has just informed me that my DLC version has just shipped from Casio USA and that the steel and gold should ship anytime soon.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Good to hear some shipping news for US customers


----------



## Panamint

Thanks for the update! I feel like I am in a strait jacket or in prison until I receive the piece and am free. It is a bitter-sweet tension that is almost constant for me. I am not alone.....


----------



## boy_wonder

Just had an email from Casio UK announcing the UK release date as April 26 in-store at G-Shock London. Online release date yet to be announced. Gold and black are listed as limited editions, reservations cannot be made and it's first come first served and you can only buy in person. Priced at £450 (silver), £499 (gold), £1100 (DLC).

Can't be in London next week and as another poster mentioned the London store will only have 20 of each I guess I'll wait for the second UK batch to arrive at a later date.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My dealer has just informed me that my DLC version has just shipped from Casio USA and that the steel and gold should ship anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Great news CB, this is exciting isn't it?! :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Great news CB, this is exciting isn't it?! :-!


It is I was actually shocked because it feels like it was so soon... knowing them I'll probably have the DLC by the end of next week.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It is I was actually shocked because it feels like it was so soon... knowing them I'll probably have the DLC by the end of next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lucky you, if you do.
I think my two are still a couple of weeks away yet. :think:


----------



## CC




----------



## lvdb

Ok, interesting developments here in Japan... I’ve managed to score an additional metal version here in Tokyo. If anybody here is interested, send me a DM.


----------



## Charles89

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It is I was actually shocked because it feels like it was so soon... knowing them I'll probably have the DLC by the end of next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If you do get yours soon, I'd like to know if each of the 500 are numbered


----------



## ronalddheld

Have there been reviews posted by ordinary people not bloggers?


----------



## kubr1ck

Charles89 said:


> If you do get yours soon, I'd like to know if each of the 500 are numbered


Like your *GW-T5030C*, it's a safe bet that these will be individually numbered, especially with that limited a quantity. Even my *DW-5025SP* is, and there are 2008 of those. :-d


----------



## luth_ukail

Malaysia g-shock website did not update anything. I think for the asian market it will be much much much later

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

The review is up


----------



## Panamint

Stunning watch. stunning photos and review.


----------



## luth_ukail

Very welldone photos

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles89

kubr1ck said:


> Like your *GW-T5030C*, it's a safe bet that these will be individually numbered, especially with that limited a quantity. Even my *DW-5025SP* is, and there are 2008 of those. :-d


Let's hope so! I just feel the watch is more unique when it's numbered.

I'm also now wondering if I should try putting a resin band on the DLC version for fun haha


----------



## ronalddheld

Charles89 said:


> Let's hope so! I just feel the watch is more unique when it's numbered.
> 
> I'm also now wondering if I should try putting a resin band on the DLC version for fun haha


How hard will that be?


----------



## Fergfour

Lugs aren't the same as on other squares. Straps are cheap though, you can always experiment.


----------



## yonsson

Fergfour said:


> Lugs aren't the same as on other squares. Straps are cheap though, you can always experiment.


There are two resin strap versions, just order a separate strap.


----------



## ronalddheld

yonsson said:


> There are two resin strap versions, just order a separate strap.


Which straps,so I can order them with the watch.


----------



## Fergfour

I didn't think the resin strap models were available to order yet? Just the silver, gold and dlc ones?


----------



## yonsson

Fergfour said:


> I didn't think the resin strap models were available to order yet? Just the silver, gold and dlc ones?


They haven't hit the stores yet but when they do it will most likely not be a problem. I have ordered two extra straps for my Mudmaster.


----------



## Panamint

Hello enthusiasts, 
How is the band on the metal gmw b5000 adjusted? Pins maybe ? Is it easy to do at home with normal tools and average band replacement experience.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kcohS-G

Got some spare 10 minutes to do some realistic photoshop :-d


----------



## HiggsBoson

kcohS-G said:


> Got some spare 10 minutes to do some realistic photoshop :-d


Definitely prefer it on it's original bracelet! |>


----------



## ronalddheld

Might be good to change up with a leather or resin strap. YMMV.


----------



## yonsson

Panamint said:


> Hello enthusiasts,
> How is the band on the metal gmw b5000 adjusted? Pins maybe ? Is it easy to do at home with normal tools and average band replacement experience.
> Thanks in advance.


Spring bars, check the review linked on the previous page for photos.


----------



## Fergfour

ronalddheld said:


> Might be good to change up with a leather or resin strap. YMMV.


Not as simple as you'd think for a NATO or leather strap.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

New video of the Silver one


----------



## ronalddheld

Fergfour said:


> Not as simple as you'd think for a NATO or leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 13077495


What about a Casio resin strap?


----------



## Fergfour

ronalddheld said:


> What about a Casio resin strap?


Well, when you can buy resin straps that fit 3 lugs sure. Maybe if you're good with a notch tool/blade you could try modifying a 5000/5600 strap who knows.


----------



## harald-hans

No problem - just order the Resinstrap from GMW-B5000-1 and put it on ...


----------



## HiggsBoson

AstroAtlantique said:


> New video of the Silver one


Has anybody else noticed that the date/month 'window' was not quite square with the LCD panel frame??
I've noticed this on some other pictures of the new GMW-B5000. 
I wish they would get these watches set up correctly. :roll:
After waiting this long and with the associated hype/anticipation surrounding this watch, I'll be most annoyed if mine isn't 
set up correctly. 
I remember someone saying, on this forum, that this misalignment is partly due to the module moving slightly, when the back is screwed down.
If this is correct, Casio obviously know about the 'fault', so why not improve the design so it doesn't happen. :think:


----------



## Joakim Agren

spikeyadrian said:


> Has anybody else noticed that the date/month 'window' was not quite square with the LCD panel frame??
> I've noticed this on some other pictures of the new GMW-B5000.
> I wish they would get these watches set up correctly. :roll:
> After waiting this long and with the associated hype/anticipation surrounding this watch, I'll be most annoyed if mine isn't
> set up correctly.
> I remember someone saying, on this forum, that this misalignment is partly due to the module moving slightly, when the back is screwed down.
> If this is correct, Casio obviously know about the 'fault', so why not improve the design so it doesn't happen. :think:


This issue can not get fixed because of the omni-directional shock resistance concept that involves the floating module concept. To prevent the module from moving at all, means you have to add attachment points for the module inside the case and that would immediately make the module sensitive to shocks and vibrations. So it is an issue that can not be solved in such a small and square case. The good thing is that not all of the squares are affected and it is something that can be fixed. Me personally is not bothered by this unless it becomes too pronounced.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Joakim Agren said:


> This issue can not get fixed because of the omni-directional shock resistance concept that involves the floating module concept. To prevent the module from moving at all, means you have to add attachment points for the module inside the case and that would immediately make the module sensitive to shocks and vibrations. So it is an issue that can not be solved in such a small and square case. The good thing is that not all of the squares are affected and *it is something that can be fixed*. Me personally is not bothered by this unless it becomes too pronounced.


Agree that Casio cannot/will not change the "floating module" design. But when you say that this is something "that can be fixed," you're talking about the owner unscrewing the case back and slightly altering the position of the module, correct?

The bottom line is that this CAN be fixed, and it CAN be a non-issue, simply by Casio doing better quality control before shipping out these watches! There is absolutely NO reason that Casio should be shipping out any of these metal squares with that problem - no reason at all. If new owners were to return every single watch that had this issue, Casio would soon get the message. If owners keep the watches instead, Casio will never learn from their mistakes and will continue to have sub-par quality control. ;-)


----------



## Joakim Agren

Time4Playnow said:


> Agree that Casio cannot/will not change the "floating module" design. But when you say that this is something "that can be fixed," you're talking about the owner unscrewing the case back and slightly altering the position of the module, correct?
> 
> The bottom line is that this CAN be fixed, and it CAN be a non-issue, simply by Casio doing better quality control before shipping out these watches! There is absolutely NO reason that Casio should be shipping out any of these metal squares with that problem - no reason at all. If new owners were to return every single watch that had this issue, Casio would soon get the message. If owners keep the watches instead, Casio will never learn from their mistakes and will continue to have sub-par quality control. ;-)


Yes I agree on that!:-! But I guess part of the problem is that since it is such a small defect most people never even notice it. So it never becomes an issue big enough for Casio to fix it. I also think that on some of these with the issue the issue was caused during shipping so it might have left the factory with a perfect alignment. I have also discovered that sometimes the issue self correct itself after you have exposed the watch to shakes and vibrations as well as button pushes from normal wear. This issue is a unpredictable one for sure...:rodekaart


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Has anybody else noticed that the date/month 'window' was not quite square with the LCD panel frame??
> I've noticed this on some other pictures of the new GMW-B5000.
> I wish they would get these watches set up correctly. :roll:
> After waiting this long and with the associated hype/anticipation surrounding this watch, I'll be most annoyed if mine isn't
> set up correctly.
> I remember someone saying, on this forum, that this misalignment is partly due to the module moving slightly, when the back is screwed down.
> If this is correct, Casio obviously know about the 'fault', so why not improve the design so it doesn't happen. :think:


I was thinking the same thing...if mine come in like this you can bet I'm going to realign it myself...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I was thinking the same thing...if mine come in like this you can bet I'm going to realign it myself...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'd be really nervous opening my new GMW-B5000 and trying to realign it myself, without knowing *exactly* what I'm supposed to do. 
Hopefully, it'll be fine. 
If not, I'll ask on here for advice.
I don't even want to start thinking (worrying) about my LTD edition GMW-B5000TFC-1 not being correct. :rodekaart


----------



## acadian

Image from Instagram. Date window also looks slightly off on this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> Image from Instagram. Date window also looks slightly off on this one
> 
> View attachment 13079767
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can hardly see what's wrong. It took me a few minutes to see the slight misalignment. I think I'd be bothered if it was extremely obvious. I think we all stare too closely at our watches -- loupes at the ready -- we'll find that things that we don't like . . . Not good for our mental health lol


----------



## HiggsBoson

acadian said:


> Image from Instagram. Date window also looks slightly off on this one
> 
> View attachment 13079767
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh great.
Bet both of mine will be 'off'! :roll:


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> I can hardly see what's wrong. It took me a few minutes to see the slight misalignment. I think I'd be bothered if it was extremely obvious. I think we all stare too closely at our watches -- loupes at the ready -- we'll find that things that we don't like . . . Not good for our mental health lol


What annoys me is that I notice stuff like this, *straight away*. 
Believe me, I wish I didn't. :-(


----------



## acadian

spikeyadrian said:


> What annoys me is that I notice stuff like this, *straight away*.
> Believe me, I wish I didn't. :-(


Same here - my eyes go straight for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Timeless has the DLC version in hand a couple days ago. Gone in an instant.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> Image from Instagram. Date window also looks slightly off on this one
> 
> View attachment 13079767
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I'm concerned lol here's why...the rest of the watch looks perfectly aligned looking at the time the height from the bottom look perfectly parallel to the frame....but the date window looks to be slightly crooked toward the left but I'm thinking how is this possible if the LCD is manufactured in one go how do they mess something as trivial as this, where there are elements on the LCD that are not aligned with the rest of the other elements...you see what I mean?

It could be a manufacturer issue ..also one thing ran to my mind and it's the following: they may have an acceptable tolerance value which they abide by...in other words ..this is very likely acceptable within those tolerance but if you're like me and adrian among others of us...we would not have it this way we're totally picky about these things and are expecting a finished product that is worthy of what we ended up paying.

I have a feeling I'll here some news of my DLC by Wednesdsy of this week... and when I get it...I'll chime in.

I'll leave by saying one last statement regarding the misalignment...you would think the production line that handled the GMWB5000TFC assembly would have taken closer precautions as this is a limited edition (individually numbered pieces)...I can't imagine an assembly line manager not being concerned that these aren't produced to the highest standards worthy of their price tag.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

And here's the video of the golden one


----------



## Joakim Agren

acadian said:


> Image from Instagram. Date window also looks slightly off on this one
> 
> View attachment 13079767
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this might be a camera lens distortion in this case?:rodekaart:think:


----------



## cel4145

Joakim Agren said:


> I think this might be a camera lens distortion in this case?:rodekaart:think:


I was wondering the same thing. That, and even if the camera lens is not adding any distortion, the photo is not taken directly head on, but at a slight skew and angle, which itself can throw off human perception when it comes to visual design alignment.


----------



## acadian

Joakim Agren said:


> I think this might be a camera lens distortion in this case?:rodekaart:think:


one can only hope


----------



## JusticeG

The date windows looks misaligned even in these official Casio photos


----------



## ronalddheld

Is the whole display tilted or just the date misaligned?


----------



## JusticeG

I hope it’s just an optical illusion. There are enough other photos by now in which the alignment seems perfectly alright.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I'm gonna have to stop coming to this thread - you guys will drive me nuts. ;-)

Here's a suggestion... Save your obsession about a possible mis-alignment for your OWN watch, when it is in your possession. There is no reason to obsess over a 'possible' mis-alignment in photos, for gosh sakes. Unless you are a masochist. :-d

I, for one, am looking forward to the arrival of the metal squares, and plan to enjoy them to the full.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

JusticeG said:


> The date windows looks misaligned even in these official Casio photos
> View attachment 13080837


What sorcery is this lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm gonna have to stop coming to this thread - you guys will drive me nuts. ;-)
> 
> Here's a suggestion... Save your obsession about a possible mis-alignment for your OWN watch, when it is in your possession. There is no reason to obsess over a 'possible' mis-alignment in photos, for gosh sakes. Unless you are a masochist. :-d
> 
> I, for one, am looking forward to the arrival of the metal squares, and plan to enjoy them to the full.


Well Time4Playnow the horrors ain't over yet, imagine when it comes you discover the frosted bag is missing? Or worse no tags attached that is almost too much but the worst no card board box present that is enough to go for the booze for sure...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

This is me in excitement during a G unboxing:










:-d:-d:-d

Imagine the horrors in finding missing items?:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d










No frosted bag? I sooo need this now...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Charles89

The first DLC has surfaced on eBay...

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/G-SHOCK...rentrq:efb77b091620a8840bb9591ffffbeb05|iid:1


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone get shipping notices over the weekend?


----------



## luth_ukail

Charles89 said:


> The first DLC has surfaced on eBay...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/G-SHOCK...rentrq:efb77b091620a8840bb9591ffffbeb05|iid:1


I love the price 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone get shipping notices over the weekend?


No updates from before ronald. May hear of something by Wednesday.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint

Not yet, I pre-ordered April 1, from Topper Jewelers in the Bay Area, Ca. I am going to pick up the watch (chrome model) in person. My estimate for in stock pick up is May 10. It would be great if earlier of course.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm gonna have to stop coming to this thread - you guys will drive me nuts. ;-)
> 
> Here's a suggestion... Save your obsession about a possible mis-alignment for your OWN watch, when it is in your possession. There is no reason to obsess over a 'possible' mis-alignment in photos, for gosh sakes. Unless you are a masochist. :-d
> 
> I, for one, am looking forward to the arrival of the metal squares, and plan to enjoy them to the full.


I know you are right, you know you are right, it's just my brain that won't listen! :roll: :-d


----------



## ronalddheld

This waiting for news is hard.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

My Porter arrives at my AD tomorrow and I've instructed them to attempt to overnight to me if possible. That's all the news I have at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint

The waiting gets harder as release dates close in. My estimate aquisition date is May 10.


----------



## ronalddheld

Wish I was give definite date range.


----------



## HiggsBoson

ronalddheld said:


> Wish I was give definite date range.


I've been told mid May for my GMW-B5000TFC-1......:roll:


----------



## Panamint

That's not too long of wait. By comparison, last year, I pre-ordered a Ball watch in March and received it in early August, with a "delivery window" of July/August. It was of course worth the wait, but it was brutal waiting and speculating, and then the blessed day arrived. 

I am sticking with my estimated pick up date of May 10 (Thursday). It's speculation and hopeful thinking on my part, but, it should be delivered in May. I really have no idea how many of the Chrome/Gold/TFC models are pre-ordered where I placed my order (Topper in Calif), or how many of the watches the store gets to fulfill pre orders.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Panamint said:


> That's not too long of wait. By comparison, last year, I pre-ordered a Ball watch in March and received it in early August, with a "delivery window" of July/August. It was of course worth the wait, but it was brutal waiting and speculating, and then the blessed day arrived.
> 
> I am sticking with my estimated pick up date of May 10 (Thursday). It's speculation and hopeful thinking on my part, but, it should be delivered in May. I really have no idea how many of the Chrome/Gold/TFC models are pre-ordered where I placed my order (Topper in Calif), or how many of the watches the store gets to fulfill pre orders.


They were only allotted 5 DLC models and sold out in less than 24 hrs.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

spikeyadrian said:


> I've been told mid May for my GMW-B5000TFC-1......:roll:


I then assume mid May for the TFG? Not certain AFT will have enough, as I ordered later then most, here.


----------



## De smid

Just arrived...will upload more photos when i have the time


----------



## vulcan_innova




----------



## De smid

Missalignment seems negligible. I know from experience that its hard to allign the module on older screwbacks, think ill open the watch anyway to see if they made any changes on the movement ring.


----------



## Charles89

De smid said:


> Missalignment seems negligible. I know from experience that its hard to allign the module on older screwbacks, think ill open the watch anyway to see if they made any changes on the movement ring.


Excuse my ignorance, but where is it mis-aligned?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Charles89 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but where is it mis-aligned?


I don't see it on this one either like I did with the other photos...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## De smid

Not ignorance on your part, but nit picking on ours. Collectors are allowed to.....😂

The date Window compared to the upper part of the display Window is ever so slightly missaligned. Wouldnt bother normal people though


----------



## De smid

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but where is it mis-aligned?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it on this one either like I did with the other photos...
Click to expand...

You are right, hard to see in the photos....even hard to see IRL. Hence the negligible😁👍


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I don't see it on this one either like I did with the other photos...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It is off, although only slightly.


----------



## acadian

De smid said:


> Not ignorance on your part, but nit picking on ours. Collectors are allowed to.....?
> 
> The date Window compared to the upper part of the display Window is ever so slightly missaligned. Wouldnt bother normal people though


It's minimal - but I spotted the misalignment almost immediately.

I really hope they aren't all like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

De smid said:


> Just arrived...will upload more photos *when i have the time*


When you have the time!
What kind of watch enthusiast are you??!! :-d
Drop everything man, drop everything..


----------



## JusticeG

De smid said:


> Not ignorance on your part, but nit picking on ours. Collectors are allowed to.....😂
> 
> The date Window compared to the upper part of the display Window is ever so slightly missaligned. Wouldnt bother normal people though


Yes it's nit picking. It's the same with ever so slightly misaligned chapter rings on SKXs or quartz second hands not aligning perfectly with the indices, or minutest particles of dust which you can only see in 10x magnification. "Normal people" don't even realise this, yet - from my humble experience - it happens to watches in all price ranges and all markets. "Made in Japan" or "Rolex" etc. is not a guarantee that the watch is 'perfect'. Is there such a thing as perfection in this human world, after all? /metaphysicalquestionsoff

De Smid: Congrats on your acquisition! Enjoy this beautiful watch.


----------



## watchw

Come on people let's see some real life photos and reviews ^_^


----------



## GaryK30

De smid said:


> Missalignment seems negligible. I know from experience that its hard to allign the module on older screwbacks, think ill open the watch anyway to see if they made any changes on the movement ring.


This one looks pretty good to me. I'd leave it alone.


----------



## CC

Charles89 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but where is it mis-aligned?


The gap between the bottom of the display and the minute 6 is slightly higher than the hour 8.


----------



## danilapanfilov

De smid said:


> Just arrived...will upload more photos when i have the time


It'd be nice and much appreciated to see a photo of it side by side with GW-M5610 if you have one. I wonder how regular solar screen compares to STN with solar. I'm even more curious to know how do STN screens with and without solar compare to each other but that's hardly possible with only two such models existing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Does anyone know how one can resize the bracelet? pins & collars?


----------



## GaryK30

mtb2104 said:


> Does anyone know how one can resize the bracelet? pins & collars?


From what I understand, it uses spring bars like the combi bracelet.


----------



## mtb2104

GaryK30 said:


> From what I understand, it uses spring bars like the combi bracelet.


I do hope so!
But I haven't seen cutouts on these metal bracelet, yet... so wonder how we can fork those springbars out.. 

For example (image from web):








Edit:

Ok... shoulderless springbars.. makes sense.


----------



## CC

watchw said:


> Come on people let's see some real life photos and reviews ^_^


Photos...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-...910978?hash=item3d61afb842:g:cfcAAOSwtj1a3x-O


----------



## De smid

1


----------



## De smid

when the solar dail catches light it doesnt really turn as blue/purple as a M5610, more a greyish purple. i like it! it does however feel bigger on the wrist. i think i just have to get used to a metal bracelet first before i can tell u how it wears....


----------



## acadian

keep the great pictures coming...

It's no surprise that she's no lightweight. 

It it taller? How does it feel on wrist?


----------



## De smid

acadian said:


> keep the great pictures coming...
> 
> It's no surprise that she's no lightweight.
> 
> It it taller? How does it feel on wrist?


i only wear resin and nato's so i have to get used to the metal first, but because the links are so short the bracelet is very comfortable. i noticed straight away that it wears very different then a resin 5000, because the first link of the bracelet does not fold down as far, so for small wrists (17.8cm) the second link kind of makes a weird bend. i'll try to make photo's of what i mean later.


----------



## acadian

Quick screen grab from a video that was recently posted on IG. I'm starting to think they are all missaligned









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

any way to feedback to Casio??


----------



## CC

This is spot on for comparison...


----------



## danilapanfilov

De smid said:


> when the solar dail catches light it doesnt really turn as blue/purple as a M5610, more a greyish purple. i like it! it does however feel bigger on the wrist. i think i just have to get used to a metal bracelet first before i can tell u how it wears....


Thank for the photos. 5610's blurry digits are a strong turnoff for me. Looks like it's the case with this model too. Well, I guess that's the downside of solar and can't be avoided

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov

CollectorCol said:


> This is spot on for comparison...


However, digits in the box is way in the upper right corner 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov

acadian said:


> Quick screen grab from a video that was recently posted on IG. I'm starting to think they are all missaligned
> 
> View attachment 13086283
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I wonder how aren't all GW-5000 are misaligned in the same way?.. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erebus

That is pretty crazy! I am legit concerned now after studying a lot of these images coming out. Is it possible it's an optical illusion or something? Are we talking mass recalls? Wild.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

erebus said:


> That is pretty crazy! I am legit concerned now after studying a lot of these images coming out. Is it possible it's an optical illusion or something? Are we talking mass recalls? Wild.


I'll know in a few days of the status on mine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

CollectorCol said:


> This is spot on for comparison...


That looks photoshoped.


----------



## CC

andyahs said:


> That looks photoshoped.


That's a Casio promo image so could well be.

If I paid this much for a watch I would be returning it or contacting Casio with the image of what was promised and what was received.

I'm not into squares so not my problem but as squares go this is a really good looking watch.
If all have the, small but annoying, issue it would be a shame.

I come from hand painted statue collecting and trust me I've had to deal with many major q.c issues with manufacturers.


----------



## ronalddheld

Be difficult to get a timely replacement for the 5000D. Maybe not at all for the TFC and TFG?


----------



## acadian

CollectorCol said:


> That's a Casio promo image so could well be.
> 
> If I paid this much for a watch I would be returning it or contacting Casio with the image of what was promised and what was received.
> 
> I'm not into squares so not my problem but as squares go this is a really good looking watch.
> If all have the, small but annoying, issue it would be a shame.
> 
> I come from hand painted statue collecting and trust me I've had to deal with many major q.c issues with manufacturers.


I work in QC - I cannot stand it when products are released with defects (no matter how big or small they are).

This reminds me of Seiko and their misaligned chapter rings.


----------



## EddieJT

If these are anything like the dw5600c, it's very easy to correct the misalignment: unscrew the back, straighten the module, and replace back.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Porter arrives tomorrow at my door...can't wait.

And I'm praying for these misalignment we're having/seeing to be an optical illusion. I'm planning to use the below image as a reference point...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Porter arrives tomorrow at my door...can't wait.
> 
> And I'm praying for these misalignment we're having/seeing to be an optical illusion. I'm planning to use the below image as a reference point...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you know if Porter is shipping all these orders starting tomorrow?


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Porter arrives tomorrow at my door...can't wait.
> 
> And I'm praying for these misalignment we're having/seeing to be an optical illusion. I'm planning to use the below image as a reference point...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That one is crooked too. Not by much, but it is.

My fingers are crossed for you guys. ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint

Notification received today for
Shipping 2nd day for chrome model. I will pick it in person...thanks everyone for the photos and information....


----------



## Ottovonn

I also got an invoice from Topper's. My silver model will be shipped within the week, much sooner than I had anticipated!


----------



## kcohS-G

Crooked? You are holding it wrong! ~kikuo :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ronalddheld said:


> Do you know if Porter is shipping all these orders starting tomorrow?


Ronald, technically dealers should be receiving them by now.. If the dealer has them I see no reason for not shipping to the owners.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint

Ottovonn said:


> I also got an invoice from Topper's. My silver model will be shipped within the week, much sooner than I had anticipated!


If possible, let us know when you get a shipping notification. I am picking up mine in person, I live near the shop....Can't wait... it's about 1.5 hour drive from me.

I will post when I get notification of pick up. It seems if it will ship this week, it will be ready for pick up Thursday, Friday or the weekend.


----------



## watchw

I think there will be some misalignment at the beginning of production because there is more pressure to produce alot of units in a short time to me meet the demand!
After a while it will get better, of course it's only an assumption and I have no real information about it.


----------



## Ottovonn

Panamint said:


> If possible, let us know when you get a shipping notification. I am picking up mine in person, I live near the shop....Can't wait... it's about 1.5 hour drive from me.
> 
> I will post when I get notification of pick up. It seems if it will ship this week, it will be ready for pick up Thursday, Friday or the weekend.


I'll let you guys know when Topper provides shipping notification.


----------



## tomchicago

When/where are these available to purchase in the USA?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Received the DLC wow wow jaws on the floor....

Yea so there appears to be a misalignment...but I'm not going to think about this for a while and just enjoy it on the wrist looks great in the metal.

I can't decipher which number I have because it's not number like #/500 but if I had to guess this one is number 140...it was assembled on the 68th day of this year.










Here's the close up of the display...
Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Received the DLC wow wow jaws on the floor....
> 
> Yea so there appears to be a misalignment...but I'm not going to think about this for a while and just enjoy it on the wrist looks great in the metal.
> 
> I can't decipher which number I have because it's not number like #/500 but if I had to guess this one is number 140...it was assembled on the 68th day of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the close up of the display...
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Huge congratulations Fella, awesome looking watch! :-!
You are the first here to have one (I think)
Wear it in the very best of health. |>


----------



## JusticeG

Congrats on the DLC Cowboy! Just went out of the AD myself .. so excited!


----------



## HiggsBoson

JusticeG said:


> Congrats on the DLC Cowboy! Just went out of the AD myself .. so excited!


Congratulations JusticeG, fab looking watch. :-!
Hopefully, mine should arrive next week.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fingers crossed, I 'should' have the all-SS one arrive tomorrow!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## dirkpitt73

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Received the DLC wow wow jaws on the floor....
> 
> Yea so there appears to be a misalignment...but I'm not going to think about this for a while and just enjoy it on the wrist looks great in the metal.
> 
> I can't decipher which number I have because it's not number like #/500 but if I had to guess this one is number 140...it was assembled on the 68th day of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the close up of the display...
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Stunning, congratulations Cowboy! I wish the DLC model wasn't a LE. Maybe we'll see a standard production model that's a little darker or titanium! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

I consider myself lucky. I like the concept of them and the casebacks, but they do nothing for me. So my money is safe. I can put it back.


----------



## Akimbo

Couldnt decide between the 2 options from Topper so I got them both!! Cant wait. Keep the pics coming. They look great.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

Akimbo said:


> Couldnt decide between the 2 options from Topper so I got them both!! Cant wait. Keep the pics coming. They look great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Of course the best solution...










:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Fer Guzman

Uff awesome


----------



## Joakim Agren

I just watched this video (2.35 mark) and when using the back light after it fades out it starts to flash a red light in the lower right corner:






But I have not seen that effect in other videos that show the back light in operation so those of you that have received your watch do you also get the flashing red light? If so I wonder what the function of that is?:think:

I see no description of that light in the manual and if it is so that the red light is no longer present then why is it there on that watch in the video?:rodekaart


----------



## ronalddheld

Akimbo said:


> Couldnt decide between the 2 options from Topper so I got them both!! Cant wait. Keep the pics coming. They look great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wish that I could afford both.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Joakim Agren said:


> I just watched this video (2.35 mark) and when using the back light after it fades out it starts to flash a red light in the lower right corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have not seen that effect in other videos that show the back light in operation so those of you that have received your watch do you also get the flashing red light? If so I wonder what the function of that is?:think:
> 
> I see no description of that light in the manual and if it is so that the red light is no longer present then why is it there on that watch in the video?:rodekaart


Yea I haven't seen that yet need to test.

Update: you need to at least have one reminder turned on from the app and each time you use the light it fades and give you that red.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago

Gents where can I get one of these in the USA? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

tomchicago said:


> Gents where can I get one of these in the USA?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Have you looked at earlier posts, or searched this thread?


----------



## Panamint

Picking up the chrome model at Topper Thursday afternoon. Off work at 0300, dr appt, then driving to topper for pick up....


----------



## ronalddheld

I wonder how Topper got their stock before other US ADs?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

And I get confirmation that my steel and gold arrives tomorrow...so with that the trio is complete... will post update on it tomorrow. I enjoyed today wearing this...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint

I bet Topper sells a lot of Casio watches, due to their close proximity to San Francisco, Silicon Valley/San Jose and the rest of the Bay Area. Smart move goe them as some will buy other watches from Topper too.


----------



## acadian

Panamint said:


> I bet Topper sells a lot of Casio watches, due to their close proximity to San Francisco, Silicon Valley/San Jose and the rest of the Bay Area. Smart move goe them as some will buy other watches from Topper too.


I might be wrong, but I think they just recently became a casio g-shock AD.


----------



## Charles89

Cowboy Bebop said:


> And I get confirmation that my steel and gold arrives tomorrow...so with that the trio is complete... will post update on it tomorrow. I enjoyed today wearing this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It looks great! Can't believe you got it so soon!

Although I'm a bit bummed that the DLC isn't individually numbered.. ?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> And I get confirmation that my steel and gold arrives tomorrow...so with that the trio is complete... will post update on it tomorrow. I enjoyed today wearing this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Your best picture yet, looks so good.
In terms of alignment, that's *very* close, i'd be happy with that! :-!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Akimbo said:


> Couldnt decide between the 2 options from Topper so I got them both!! Cant wait. Keep the pics coming. They look great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So did I and the waiting is excruciating! :roll: :-d


----------



## James142

I don't know if anyone has asked this yet and I don't want to read the whole thread to find out.

Sooooooo .. are the buttons easy to push?

I.e., are they more like the GW-5000 or the GWM-5610?


----------



## JusticeG

James142 said:


> I don't know if anyone has asked this yet and I don't want to read the whole thread to find out.
> 
> Sooooooo .. are the buttons easy to push?
> 
> I.e., are they more like the GW-5000 or the GWM-5610?


The buttons are really easy to push, better than GW-5000 or 5610. Reminds me of first-gen Rangeman buttons (in a smaller size, of course) if that helps. You do not need your fingernails to press the buttons.


----------



## JusticeG

Here are some of my initial observations, also with regard to the new module, in no particular order:

+ Finally, you can display the current time in all modes (huge plus)
+ Ability to change the order of date and month (huge plus)
+ Ability to display days of the week in several languages (German, for example)
+ Buttons are easy to press
+ Very crisp display, with a blueish tint in certain situations. This is even more obvious in the gold version.
+ LED illuminator has some smooth fade-in/fade-out effect and can be adjusted to 2 or 4 seconds. The illumination is even in contrast to some earlier models where one side of the display seems to be brighter.
+ Second red illuminator which flashes red if you have a reminder set up (pretty cool)
+ Watch displays a RCVD button after syncing with the App
+ Bracelet can be adjusted easily and the quality is good. The clasp is not stamped.
+ Overall weight is good (subjective), not as heavy as I thought. I've been wearing SS divers for the last weeks, however.
+ The app shows you a battery symbol indicating the current charge status of the watch (= more precise than High/Medium/Low as in 3159 module)
+ The watch is shiny. If you're into that "stealth military"-look, this is not the watch for you. Or, get the DLC model.

*On the Bluetooth functions:*

In contrast to earlier square Bluetooth watches (e.g. GB-5600B) this watch is not meant to be connected to your smartphone all the time, which also means that it saves energy. As soon as you press any button while connected to your smartphone, BT disconnects.

+ All alarms, world times, timer etc. can also be adjusted within the app
+ Some interesting time-stamp / location stamp function. Pressing the button on the lower right corner saves the current time and geo-location which then can be seen within the app (with map). Might come in handy when searching for one's car etc.

- No music control like in GB-5600B
- No speedometer like in GB-5600B
- No email/sms/whatsapp notifications like in GB-5600B
- No remote shutter/camera control like in GB-5600B (with Bluewatcher app on Android)
- No vibration alarm like in GB-5600B

*Things I still need to figure out:*

According to the manual, it is possible to somehow automatically sync the watch with Casio's time servers via the app several times a day - I still have not found this option within the app.

Here's one more for speculation: Has anyone noticed that CASIO Europe still says "Sapphire crystal" on their product descriptions? https://www.g-shock.eu/euro/watches/limited/gmw-b5000d-1er/

I do not have one of those crystal testers but tried the water droplet test, and I immediately noticed a difference between GW-5035 (mineral crystal) and this one. Maybe somebody who has one of those crystal testers can finally answer this question as Casio provides different information on several websites.

Will post more photos when I have the time.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> I might be wrong, but I think they just recently became a casio g-shock AD.


You're correct... I may have been one of their first customers to preorder from them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panamint

Yes, on first blush, I was surprised. Now, I am picking up a chrome model from them. I'm glad they offer Casio.


----------



## ronalddheld

if I had known months ago they were an AD, I might have ordered from them. Who is the biggest US AD for Casio?


----------



## Joakim Agren

ronalddheld said:


> if I had known months ago they were an AD, I might have ordered from them. Who is the biggest US AD for Casio?


Biggest AD in the US is Amazon followed by Macy's...b-)


----------



## ronalddheld

Joakim Agren said:


> Biggest AD in the US is Amazon followed by Macy's...b-)


 Does that hold for the High End Casios and LEs?


----------



## acadian

Joakim Agren said:


> Biggest AD in the US is Amazon followed by Macy's...b-)


it won't be long before you start seeing the GMW's on Amazon.


----------



## ronalddheld

acadian said:


> it won't be long before you start seeing the GMW's on Amazon.


Not that soon,IMO.


----------



## Time4Playnow

JusticeG said:


> Here are some of my initial observations, also with regard to the new module, in no particular order:
> 
> + Finally, you can display the current time in all modes (huge plus)
> + Ability to change the order of date and month (huge plus)
> + Ability to display days of the week in several languages (German, for example)
> + Buttons are easy to press
> + Very crisp display, with a blueish tint in certain situations. This is even more obvious in the gold version.
> + LED illuminator has some smooth fade-in/fade-out effect and can be adjusted to 2 or 4 seconds. The illumination is even in contrast to some earlier models where one side of the display seems to be brighter.
> + Second red illuminator which flashes red if you have a reminder set up (pretty cool)
> + Watch displays a RCVD button after syncing with the App
> + Bracelet can be adjusted easily and the quality is good. The clasp is not stamped.
> + Overall weight is good (subjective), not as heavy as I thought. I've been wearing SS divers for the last weeks, however.
> + The app shows you a battery symbol indicating the current charge status of the watch (= more precise than High/Medium/Low as in 3159 module)
> + The watch is shiny. If you're into that "stealth military"-look, this is not the watch for you. Or, get the DLC model.
> 
> *On the Bluetooth functions:*
> 
> In contrast to earlier square Bluetooth watches (e.g. GB-5600B) this watch is not meant to be connected to your smartphone all the time, which also means that it saves energy. As soon as you press any button while connected to your smartphone, BT disconnects.
> 
> + All alarms, world times, timer etc. can also be adjusted within the app
> + Some interesting time-stamp / location stamp function. Pressing the button on the lower right corner saves the current time and geo-location which then can be seen within the app (with map). Might come in handy when searching for one's car etc.
> 
> - No music control like in GB-5600B
> - No speedometer like in GB-5600B
> - No email/sms/whatsapp notifications like in GB-5600B
> - No remote shutter/camera control like in GB-5600B (with Bluewatcher app on Android)
> - No vibration alarm like in GB-5600B
> 
> *Things I still need to figure out:*
> 
> *According to the manual, it is possible to somehow automatically sync the watch with Casio's time servers via the app several times a day - I still have not found this option within the app.
> *
> Here's one more for speculation: Has anyone noticed that CASIO Europe still says "Sapphire crystal" on their product descriptions? https://www.g-shock.eu/euro/watches/limited/gmw-b5000d-1er/
> 
> I do not have one of those crystal testers but tried the water droplet test, and I immediately noticed a difference between GW-5035 (mineral crystal) and this one. Maybe somebody who has one of those crystal testers can finally answer this question as Casio provides different information on several websites.
> 
> Will post more photos when I have the time.


I'm sure this works the same way as the Bluetooth on the new Rangeman. The watch will attempt to sync automatically with the app for a time update four times/day, at 0030, 0630, 1230, and 1830 hours. I don't believe the owner can even change that setting. At least, I have not seen a way to do it. (not that I want to, anyway)

* Edit * You can TURN OFF the automatic BT time syncing performed by the watch, but you cannot adjust the times at which it does automatic syncing.

Thanks for all of that other info!! The module sounds great!! I'll soon get first-hand experience, as I'm waiting for the silver model to arrive today. 



Joakim Agren said:


> Biggest AD in the US is Amazon followed by Macy's...b-)


I have seen Macy's carry some of the more expensive models, but they aren't as good as Amazon in that regard. With Amazon too, you have the ability to get them from 3rd party sellers, sometimes cheaper than retail (but not always). But speaking of large Casio dealers, AZ Fine Time tells me they are one of the largest Casio dealers in the U.S.... Plus, they carry some of the highest-end Gs as well. Sadly, I have not seen AZ Fine Time have any sales recently. (what happened to their email coupons???! Haven't seen those for a loooooong time!) And 99% of the time, I will not buy a g-shock at retail.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Ask me how to fix how to fix a misaligned module...

So the misaligned screen was nagging me alot... so I took matters in to my hands... i should warn you to attempt this at your own risk to avoid scratching the case...only perform if you know what you're doing or have experience...

The fault lies in the incabloc pictured below I actually cut out the recess where the button pushers come thru...basically I made it wide enough so that I can micro adjust the incabloc around the buttons in the direction that I want to adjust the module towards...

After some fiddling to where I wanted it I finally aligned it took a few minutes of trying and twisting clockwise and counterclockwise... and tada...

Module alignment perfected.















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Ask me how to fix how to fix a misaligned module...
> 
> So the misaligned screen was nagging me alot... so I took matters in to my hands... i should warn you to attempt this at your own risk to avoid scratching the case...only perform if you know what you're doing or have experience...
> 
> The fault lies in the incabloc pictured below I actually cut out the recess where the button pushers come thru...basically I made it wide enough so that I can micro adjust the incabloc around the buttons in the direction that I want to adjust the module towards...
> 
> After some fiddling to where I wanted it I finally aligned it took a few minutes of trying and twisting clockwise and counterclockwise... and tada...
> 
> Module alignment perfected.
> View attachment 13090681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Whoa, you are a brave man opening up such an expensive watch! ;-)
It does look perfect now though.


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Ask me how to fix how to fix a misaligned module...
> 
> So the misaligned screen was nagging me alot... so I took matters in to my hands... i should warn you to attempt this at your own risk to avoid scratching the case...only perform if you know what you're doing or have experience...
> 
> The fault lies in the incabloc pictured below I actually cut out the recess where the button pushers come thru...basically I made it wide enough so that I can micro adjust the incabloc around the buttons in the direction that I want to adjust the module towards...
> 
> After some fiddling to where I wanted it I finally aligned it took a few minutes of trying and twisting clockwise and counterclockwise... and tada...
> 
> Module alignment perfected.
> View attachment 13090681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


*applauds*

well done!


----------



## ronalddheld

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm sure this works the same way as the Bluetooth on the new Rangeman. The watch will attempt to sync automatically with the app for a time update four times/day, at 0030, 0630, 1230, and 1830 hours. I don't believe the owner can even change that setting. At least, I have not seen a way to do it. (not that I want to, anyway)
> 
> Thanks for all of that other info!! The module sounds great!! I'll soon get first-hand experience, as I'm waiting for the silver model to arrive today.
> 
> I have seen Macy's carry some of the more expensive models, but they aren't as good as Amazon in that regard. With Amazon too, you have the ability to get them from 3rd party sellers, sometimes cheaper than retail (but not always). But speaking of large Casio dealers, AZ Fine Time tells me they are one of the largest Casio dealers in the U.S.... Plus, they carry some of the highest-end Gs as well. Sadly, I have not seen AZ Fine Time have any sales recently. (what happened to their email coupons???! Haven't seen those for a loooooong time!) And 99% of the time, I will not buy a g-shock at retail.


You cannot manually sync while connected to the app? Not bright if you are not always connected to your phone.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Trio anyone? Thanks to Topper Jewelers the steel and gold have arrived...

Going to note from observation these new arrivals didn't look misaligned to my eyes...

I'm going to assume that not all incabloc are created/molded equally.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Very nice - congrats! 

Interestingly enough - most of the golds I've seen (including yours) have aligned date windows but not the steel ones (including yours).

But you seen to know how to fix it - so it shouldn't be an issue for you.


----------



## Time4Playnow

ronalddheld said:


> You cannot manually sync while connected to the app? Not bright if you are not always connected to your phone.


I was only speaking of the _automatic_ BT syncing, earlier.

You CAN manually sync via Bluetooth, and you don't even need to have the app open. All you need is to be within range of the phone, and of course to have BT turned on in the phone. A quick press of the lower-right button does a time sync update, and ALSO a "time and place" point memory that shows up in the app! Very nice!!


----------



## ronalddheld

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Trio anyone? Thanks to Topper Jewelers the steel and gold have arrived...
> 
> Going to note from observation these new arrivals didn't look misaligned to my eyes...
> 
> I'm going to assume that not all incabloc are created/molded equally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice trip!!


----------



## ronalddheld

Time4Playnow said:


> I was only speaking of the _automatic_ BT syncing, earlier.
> 
> You CAN manually sync via Bluetooth, and you don't even need to have the app open. All you need is to be within range of the phone, and of course to have BT turned on in the phone. A quick press of the lower-right button does a time sync update, and ALSO a "time and place" point memory that shows up in the app! Very nice!!


I did recall reading that in the manual, thanks! If the app is not active, software in the watch does the syncing?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Trio anyone? Thanks to Topper Jewelers the steel and gold have arrived...
> 
> Going to note from observation these new arrivals didn't look misaligned to my eyes...
> 
> I'm going to assume that not all incabloc are created/molded equally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh man, what a collection!


----------



## watchw




----------



## AstroAtlantique

Congrats Cowboy
Any news about the GS X KOLOR edition? Seems like it has been forgotten XD


----------



## acadian

watchw said:


>


okay that video makes me want to get one now - damn it looks stunning!


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> okay that video makes me want to get one now - damn it looks stunning!


That's a very nice video. Very well done.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone think that the Tourneau Time machine in Manhattan or the big store on LV will get the Gold and DLC versions?


----------



## JusticeG




----------



## James142

I think I like the stainless one the best.

Still can't decide on the gold. It's definitely cool but just not sure yet. :think:

The DLC is awesome but that ship sailed long ago. I'm waiting for a steel-cased resin model, a la GW-5000 update. 

Thanks to all the new owners posting pics and impressions.

What a great time to be a G-enthusiast!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

AstroAtlantique said:


> Congrats Cowboy
> Any news about the GS X KOLOR edition? Seems like it has been forgotten XD


I didn't get the Kolor edition it didn't really grab my attention.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone think that the Tourneau Time machine in Manhattan or the big store on LV will get the Gold and DLC versions?


They are sold out of the DLC. Not sure about the gold, but you can always get that from Topper or AZ Fine Time. (or others, I'm sure)


----------



## ronalddheld

Time4Playnow said:


> They are sold out of the DLC. Not sure about the gold, but you can always get that from Topper or AZ Fine Time. (or others, I'm sure)


Both are? I can check the Manhattan one in several days.


----------



## tauntauntaun

G-Shock Soho in NYC will have gold and stainless for sale tomorrow. First come first serve.

Don't know how many units they'll have. No Porter.


----------



## ronalddheld

tauntauntaun said:


> G-Shock Soho in NYC will have gold and stainless for sale tomorrow. First come first serve.
> 
> Don't know how many units they'll have. No Porter.


 Thanks. I would buy there if I had no reserved Gold.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Topper has a few gold available for immediate delivery.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I was just told that AFT will be getting their shipment in next week. Do not know many of each model have been "taken".


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Topper has a few gold available for immediate delivery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


and Silver ones ordered now have an ETA of 3rd week of May.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Topper has a few gold available for immediate delivery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just visited Toppers website and did not see any of the metal squares listed on the site?:think:


----------



## acadian

Joakim Agren said:


> Just visited Toppers website and did not see any of the metal squares listed on the site?:think:


you need to look under pre-orders but it looks like its sold out now: https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/all-watches/brand_g-shock


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Joakim Agren said:


> Just visited Toppers website and did not see any of the metal squares listed on the site?:think:


Call them directly

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

This must be a worlds first. Just for the first time ever discovered that the golden one is completely sold out on Rakuten and Yahoo as well as all the other usual suspects (except Amazon strangely). I also heard that most physical stores are sold out on both the silver and gold model. Wow the demand for these are crazy in Japan. I also just found out that Casio re allocated pieces in Europe so that some countries (including Spain and Sweden)and retailers get significantly less then what was promised so can not fully fulfill their pre-order obligations towards their customers. Some of these pieces that was promised was sold at the G-Shock store in London instead because Casio wants to make that release an "Event" over there! They probably sold out in minutes...:rodekaart


----------



## Ottovonn

As requested earlier, I just received shipping notification for the silver model from Toppers!


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> okay that video makes me want to get one now - damn it looks stunning!


LOL what happened to being patient :-d


----------



## ronalddheld

What is this patience people talk about?


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> LOL what happened to being patient :-d


definitely not my forte! LOL


----------



## Ottovonn

watchw said:


>


Oh my goodness. This is a really good video. He highlighted something I did not notice before -- the light fades out. It adds subtle elegance the light feature. I'm used to the light abruptly disappearing after a few seconds.


----------



## TinKnight

What's everyone else's plans in the US? Wait until Macy's starts getting them? I'd pre-order from Topper, but I'd really like to try it on first.


----------



## erebus

Anyone get theirs from AZ Fine Time yet? I expect they have to wait until after the US G Shock Boutique in NYC gets first crack at the sales tomorrow? Topper seems to be killing it with their new G Shock AD status though.


----------



## dirkpitt73

erebus said:


> Anyone get theirs from AZ Fine Time yet? I expect they have to wait until after the US G Shock Boutique in NYC gets first crack at the sales tomorrow? Topper seems to be killing it with their new G Shock AD status though.


AZ Fine Time told me yesterday that the shipment to them is enroute and arriving any day. Should be soon. I'm not holding out much hope for a DLC.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Joakim Agren said:


> This must be a worlds first. Just for the first time ever discovered that the golden one is completely sold out on Rakuten and Yahoo as well as all the other usual suspects (except Amazon strangely).
> 
> I also heard that most physical stores are sold out on both the silver and gold model. Wow the demand for these are crazy in Japan.
> 
> I also just found out that Casio re allocated pieces in Europe so that some countries (including Spain and Sweden)and retailers *get significantly less then what was promised so can not fully fulfill* their pre-order obligations towards their customers.
> 
> Some of these pieces that was promised was sold at the G-Shock store in London instead because Casio wants to make that release an "Event" over there! They probably sold out in minutes...:rodekaart


They are not sold out yet in Japan online stores. But the Gold prices went crazy there ... 

*Rakuten Japan*
https://search.rakuten.co.jp/search/mall/b5000tfg/?f=1&grp=product

*Yahoo Japan*
https://shopping.yahoo.co.jp/search...&seller=0&mm_Check=&sc_i=shp_pc_top_searchBox


----------



## HiggsBoson

ronalddheld said:


> What is this patience people talk about?


It's when people go into hospital for treatment.
Well, that's the only patience I know of. ;-)


----------



## xevious

I'd like to know if CASIO made any improvement in the beep tone level. Is it still as weak as on the GW-5000? This does have vibration alarm at least... and if it's just as strong or stronger than a GD-350, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Fer Guzman

xevious said:


> I'd like to know if CASIO made any improvement in the beep tone level. Is it still as weak as on the GW-5000? This does have vibration alarm at least... and if it's just as strong or stronger than a GD-350, I'd be happy with that.


Hello old buddy. I've got one on order will let you know when I try it.


----------



## GaryK30

xevious said:


> I'd like to know if CASIO made any improvement in the beep tone level. Is it still as weak as on the GW-5000? This does have vibration alarm at least... and if it's just as strong or stronger than a GD-350, I'd be happy with that.


The GMW-B5000 has a vibration alarm?


----------



## JusticeG

xevious said:


> I'd like to know if CASIO made any improvement in the beep tone level. Is it still as weak as on the GW-5000? This does have vibration alarm at least... and if it's just as strong or stronger than a GD-350, I'd be happy with that.


I do not notice improvements in the beep tone level. Just checked against M5610, GW-5035, 5600KG and GB-5600b (last one has a different tonality)



GaryK30 said:


> The GMW-B5000 has a vibration alarm?


No vibration alarm.


----------



## JusticeG

Just one addition to the video posted above: The person says that he "got the Made in Japan version" possibly suggesting that there are different versions for different markets. The 'European' version I bought at a normal AD (GMW-B5000D-1ER) is Made in Japan as well.


----------



## Panamint

Dear friends, The Eagle Has Landed, the hard work, patience, and stress is over. With little sleep, I picked up the GMW B5000, chrome at Topper in Burlingame, Ca. It is a stunning piece, saying with the bright polished chrome case, "Look at me", while the brushed bracelet and case top moderate the overall look. GREAT display and backlight feature, the solar panel has the brick pattern and has a metallic look to it. Very enticing overall.

I want to thank everyone for all of the comments, photos, video and input, positive, negative, informational. This has been the most exciting, positive watch pick up, and like many here, I have a modest collection of some pretty nice watches, this casio has been the most exciting addition, regardless of cost, movement or country of manufacture. Wait till you use the app and see the case back, then there is the thick first bracelet link....lots to say about this pretty face that would no doubt say, "I'm a tough G SHOCK" too.


----------



## JusticeG

*BIG NEWS

*I just got an official mail from *CASIO Europe stating the the GMW-B5000D-1ER indeed has a sapphire crystal. 
*
The question is: have those reviewers who claimed that the watch has no sapphire crystal even tested it?


----------



## Everdying

how do you suggest a regular person tests a crystal if its sapphire or not?
taking a leap of faith and trying as hard as possible to scratch it?


----------



## HiggsBoson

JusticeG said:


> *BIG NEWS
> 
> *I just got an official mail from *CASIO Europe stating the the GMW-B5000D-1ER indeed has a sapphire crystal.
> *
> The question is: have those reviewers who claimed that the watch has no sapphire crystal even tested it?


Really, why on Earth wouldn't it be on the case back? :think:


----------



## JusticeG

There are two options: First, there are crystal testers out there with LED indicators - this would be a scientific test. The other option is to use the water drop test, but this one is not as scientific. I tried this one and notice a difference (as noted above) as to how a single water drop moves on the crystal. On mineral crystal the water drop flattens out, whereas on Sapphire it retains its bubble characteristic.

Edit @ Spikey: I have no idea. Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

xevious said:


> I'd like to know if CASIO made any improvement in the beep tone level. Is it still as weak as on the GW-5000? This does have vibration alarm at least... and if it's just as strong or stronger than a GD-350, I'd be happy with that.


Lol yup it's not any better.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Panamint said:


> Dear friends, The Eagle Has Landed, the hard work, patience, and stress is over. With little sleep, I picked up the GMW B5000, chrome at Topper in Burlingame, Ca. It is a stunning piece, saying with the bright polished chrome case, "Look at me", while the brushed bracelet and case top moderate the overall look. GREAT display and backlight feature, the solar panel has the brick pattern and has a metallic look to it. Very enticing overall.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all of the comments, photos, video and input, positive, negative, informational. This has been the most exciting, positive watch pick up, and like many here, I have a modest collection of some pretty nice watches, this casio has been the most exciting addition, regardless of cost, movement or country of manufacture. Wait till you use the app and see the case back, then there is the thick first bracelet link....lots to say about this pretty face that would no doubt say, "I'm a tough G SHOCK" too.


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

JusticeG said:


> *BIG NEWS
> 
> *I just got an official mail from *CASIO Europe stating the the GMW-B5000D-1ER indeed has a sapphire crystal.
> *
> The question is: have those reviewers who claimed that the watch has no sapphire crystal even tested it?


This is weird...news...why would the European market get a sapphire version and not the rest of the world?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

spikeyadrian said:


> Really, why on Earth wouldn't it be on the case back? :think:


I have a PRW-7000 with Saphir but nothing on the case back - so nothing unusual ... ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld

might be confused. Why do all three versions not have sapphire crystals?


----------



## Joeri

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This is weird...news...why would the European market get a sapphire version and not the rest of the world?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Because we Europeans tend to destroy stuff, so we need some more strength ;-)


----------



## JusticeG

Just to make this clear, I never said that the watch actually has a sapphire crystal - Casio Europe does. I am still unsure which is why I have legitimately raised this question again. After all, if they put this information on various websites, then there might also be a legal dimension to it because they're advertising a feature the product does not have. I asked Casio again pointing to the fact that different Casio sites display different information, and they will get back to me. Meanwhile, if anyone has one of those crystal testes they might just check it and resolve the issue. The watch is great with or without a sapphire glass (although it would be even greater with it).


----------



## Ottovonn

TinKnight said:


> What's everyone else's plans in the US? Wait until Macy's starts getting them? I'd pre-order from Topper, but I'd really like to try it on first.


I think you could try to order from Topper. It looks like there are a few silver models left. I suggest buying and flipping if it's not your thing. I'm thinking that with current demand, it may be hard to buy one from a store. I preordered earlier in April and should get mine by Monday.


----------



## shelfcompact

Gold (and a few silver) versions are selling for crazy prices on eBay. The last 4 golds all sold from $1k to $1.5k.



JusticeG said:


> *BIG NEWS
> 
> *I just got an official mail from *CASIO Europe stating the the GMW-B5000D-1ER indeed has a sapphire crystal.
> *
> The question is: have those reviewers who claimed that the watch has no sapphire crystal even tested it?


I'd still be dubious until it's actually tested by Euro customers.
Regular CS is notorious for misinformation.


----------



## yonsson

Got two of the three I ordered today. My wife is happy about her early "mother's day" gift. So happy she put it on the kitchen table, then went upstairs to go through her wardrobe. :think:


----------



## GaryK30

JusticeG said:


> Just to make this clear, I never said that the watch actually has a sapphire crystal - Casio Europe does. I am still unsure which is why I have legitimately raised this question again. After all, if they put this information on various websites, then there might also be a legal dimension to it because they're advertising a feature the product does not have. I asked Casio again pointing to the fact that different Casio sites display different information, and they will get back to me. Meanwhile, if anyone has one of those crystal testes they might just check it and resolve the issue. The watch is great with or without a sapphire glass (although it would be even greater with it).


For those interested, you can try the water droplet test to see if the crystal is sapphire. I tried it on my Pro Trek PRW-S6000Y-1, which is supposed to have a sapphire crystal, but this is not stated on the case back. I compared it to my Citizen BN0100-00E diver, which has a mineral glass crystal. The difference in the beading of the water droplets was obvious, as shown in this video.

*Edit*: The time code in the video URL doesn't seem to work on the forum. Go to around 14:07 in the video.


----------



## ronalddheld

Curious how many owners used the app for settings versus doing it manually?


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Just a reminder of the GMW-B5000-1, as published by Javys HongKong 10 days ago.


----------



## brandon\

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Diamond-Mo...icator-Jewelry-Gemstone-Detector/291989307767

I'd chip in a couple bucks to have one sent to somebody with this watch so they can test it. I don't have any interest in this watch, but I love these witch hunts.


----------



## yonsson

Indo-Padawan said:


> View attachment 13094141
> 
> 
> Just a reminder of the GMW-B5000-1, as published by Javys HongKong 10 days ago.


Why the hell didn't Casio share this to the press as a press release when the model was announced? It would have helped a lot and eliminated all the confusion. Casio has some serious communications issues that's far from OK from a brand of this magnitude.


----------



## yankeexpress

This seller is Dead Wrong....this watch is Not sold out anywhere.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casi...35th-anniversary-limited-edition-4693549.html


----------



## Panamint

I used the app to set/update time and set other functions.


----------



## Joakim Agren

yankeexpress said:


> This seller is Dead Wrong....this watch is Not sold out anywhere.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casi...35th-anniversary-limited-edition-4693549.html


Strangely I can not use the advanced editor since Chrome detects some harmfull code all of a sudden but anyway you are correct it is not sold out everywhere but when someone get it in stock at retail it tend to sell out fast. Lastly I saw Firmament Berlin sold out their stock of 20 pieces (gold and silver) in less then 4 hours. And there is golden ones going north of a $1000 which is a bit crazy considering it is still early days and more retailers are awaiting stock but these sure are hot on the market. The interesting thing about these is that the force is strong with these even amongst many watch buyers who normally would not look twice on a G-Shock. We could see that interest already at Basel world. Will be interesting to see this whole shebang unfold going forward...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yonsson said:


> Why the hell didn't Casio share this to the press as a press release when the model was announced? It would have helped a lot and eliminated all the confusion. Casio has some serious communications issues that's far from OK from a brand of this magnitude.


It says mineral glass lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Mineral glass on $500 and up watches????


----------



## Everdying

what still bugs me on these is that the case is polished, while the bracelet is brushed...
generally one would expect both sides to have the same finish...


----------



## eaglepowers

Thought I'd share- $650 for the gold on ebay, he has 5 left.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/35th-Anniv...477539&hash=item25f4d0d002:g:NioAAOSwV21a4zxj

I hope this kind of post is ok?


----------



## Indo-Padawan

eaglepowers said:


> Thought I'd share- $650 for the gold on ebay, he has 5 left.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/35th-Anniv...477539&hash=item25f4d0d002:g:NioAAOSwV21a4zxj
> 
> I hope this kind of post is ok?


MANY THANKS!!


----------



## watchw

So... 
Is it sapphire or not?


----------



## Joakim Agren

watchw said:


> So...
> Is it sapphire or not?












:-d:-d:-d


----------



## clarencek

Well I wasn't going to get one of these but the g shock store in nyc had a silver and gold one. So I bought one of each. Apparently the last one of each. 
It's really not as heavy as I expected. My other screwback squares plus combi bracelet are only a little lighter. These models are very balanced.










The upgrades in the screen make this worth it to me. 
One flaw I've seen is where the bracelet meets the case - there's a gap.










I wonder if they'll tighten that up in future iterations. 
Anyway I'm surprised at how nice these models are. Well done Casio.


----------



## brandon\

ronalddheld said:


> Mineral glass on $500 and up watches????


Well, we're back to the Seiko MarineMaster debate. And basically any Seiko diver from the Sumo on up - baring some of the new ones like the TransOcean. Mineral is less likely to shatter, thus survive and retain water resistance than sapphire. So take that as you will.


----------



## Panamint

I concur, nicely done. I picked mine up in the Golden State, you got yours in the Empire State. Congratulations, bold move.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

eaglepowers said:


> Thought I'd share- $650 for the gold on ebay, he has 5 left.
> 
> I hope this kind of post is ok?





Indo-Padawan said:


> MANY THANKS!!


The seller sold 4 out of 5 within 6 hours.

Set price for the last one at $995. :-!


----------



## watchw

Well that's actually sort of a myth. 
Because Sapphire will shatter easier than mineral crystal, that's true, but not that much easier. 
And if the sapphire is a little thicker than you can enjoy both worlds, it won't scratch or break. 
Sapphire is the higher(Highest?) quality crystal, no doubt. 
Regarding Seiko... The higher end Tuna models have sapphire and not mineral crystal and they are the ultimate professional dive watches.


brandon\ said:


> Well, we're back to the Seiko MarineMaster debate. And basically any Seiko diver from the Sumo on up - baring some of the new ones like the TransOcean. Mineral is less likely to shatter, thus survive and retain water resistance than sapphire. So take that as you will.


----------



## Degr8n8

Where does the new GWFD1000 frogman having a sapphire crystal fall into this debate?


brandon\ said:


> ronalddheld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mineral glass on $500 and up watches????
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we're back to the Seiko MarineMaster debate. And basically any Seiko diver from the Sumo on up - baring some of the new ones like the TransOcean. Mineral is less likely to shatter, thus survive and retain water resistance than sapphire. So take that as you will.
Click to expand...


----------



## HiggsBoson

Charles89 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but where is it mis-aligned?


Here is mine, the date/month 'window' is very slightly off.
This is close enough for me though. |>


----------



## acadian

spikeyadrian said:


> Here is mine, the date/month 'window' is very slightly off.
> This is close enough for me though. |>


Sick - congrats man .

Hopefully I'll soon be able to get my hands on one.


----------



## HiggsBoson

acadian said:


> Sick - congrats man .
> 
> Hopefully I'll soon be able to get my hands on one.


Cheers fella. :-!


----------



## watchw

I'm not entering any WRUW any time soon because it's going to be filled with metal squares and I can't afford it lol


----------



## NearTheInNOutBurger

Shoutout to Topper! :-!


----------



## tomchicago

How is the overall comfort? Any hard edges or other discomfort?



clarencek said:


> Well I wasn't going to get one of these but the g shock store in nyc had a silver and gold one. So I bought one of each. Apparently the last one of each.
> It's really not as heavy as I expected. My other screwback squares plus combi bracelet are only a little lighter. These models are very balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The upgrades in the screen make this worth it to me.
> One flaw I've seen is where the bracelet meets the case - there's a gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll tighten that up in future iterations.
> Anyway I'm surprised at how nice these models are. Well done Casio.


----------



## tomchicago

Cowboy thanks for the great photos and super cool work. Looking at the trio, it seems to me that the silver is the most understated. I thought the black would be, but the high contrast of the lettering on the black seems to make it stand out more than the silver. Is that so? Any other observations?



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Trio anyone? Thanks to Topper Jewelers the steel and gold have arrived...
> 
> Going to note from observation these new arrivals didn't look misaligned to my eyes...
> 
> I'm going to assume that not all incabloc are created/molded equally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Went to Tourneau Time Machine today. None of the B5000 models were in their computer,and the saleswomen for Casio knew nothing about them.


----------



## psikat

Received my gold one 2 days after ordering from Casio UK.
Preordered a Silver negative on resin strap and hope to catch a Kolor when it's released.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Indo-Padawan

psikat said:


> Received my gold one 2 days after ordering from Casio UK.
> Preordered a Silver negative on resin strap and hope to catch a Kolor when it's released.


Does anyone know when would the Kolor edition be released ? May or June 2018?


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> Went to Tourneau Time Machine today. None of the B5000 models were in their computer,and the saleswomen for Casio knew nothing about them.


Was that the one in Manhattan, close to 5th ave? The salesman whom I bought my GRP Rangeman from was aware of the gold, silver, and DLC squares.


----------



## ronalddheld

Ottovonn said:


> Was that the one in Manhattan, close to 5th ave? The salesman whom I bought my GRP Rangeman from was aware of the gold, silver, and DLC squares.


Yes 57th street and Madison avenue. All I know is the computer could not find a model searching on B5000 or GMW-B5000.


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> Yes 57th street and Madison avenue. All I know is the computer could not find a model searching on B5000 or GMW-B5000.


That's unfortunate. I guess Tourneau isn't selling the regular gold and square models. The salesperson I spoke to said that Tourneau was getting a few of the DLC squares, all of which were specially ordered for customers. That said, I think most regular visitors of F17 have more knowledge of G-Shocks than some salesfolk there, which isn't a diss directed at them. I forget that our community easily gets and shares information about the latest models as soon as they come.

When I bought my GRP-b1000, none of the salespeople there had seen the model yet, so they were checking my watch out when I arrived. They did not know what the charging cradle was for either.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> That's unfortunate. I guess Tourneau isn't selling the regular gold and square models. The salesperson I spoke to said that Tourneau was getting a few of the DLC squares, all of which were specially ordered for customers. That said, I think most regular visitors of F17 have more knowledge of G-Shocks than some salesfolk there, which isn't a diss directed at them. I forget that our community easily gets and shares information about the latest models as soon as they come.
> 
> When I bought my GRP-b1000, none of the salespeople there had seen the model yet, so they were checking my watch out when I arrived. They did not know what the charging cradle was for either.


Yeah, it's easy to forget that a place like Tourneau probably sells many dozens of brands, and their salespeople can't be on top of every new model coming out from every brand, most likely. (At least not like we are with g-shocks! :-d)

When I got my Rangeman from them, they literally just got them shipped to the store that very day! The salesman had not even seen the watch yet, until he received mine and prepared it for shipping.

To my knowledge, they are getting some of the silver and gold squares. But how many, I don't know... :think:


----------



## phattbam

Have to share my pick up. Thanks to Cowboy Bebop with the referral to Rob over at Topper. Compared with my DW5025 on combi. My only other GW-5000 is the HR model with the red underside resin(not shown, it's boxed up). I've been an Apple  Watch wearer :/


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

phattbam said:


> Have to share my pick up. Thanks to Cowboy Bebop with the referral to Rob over at Topper. Compared with my DW5025 on combi. My only other GW-5000 is the HR model with the red underside resin(not shown, it's boxed up). I've been an Apple  Watch wearer :/


Nice they look great enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I'm getting a lot PMs about how to get the TFC (DLC) version...I need to put this out here on the threads. I don't know how to get one at this point...my advice is to contact Authorized Dealers and inquire about them to see if they have one in stock.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67

In these months I have followed you assiduously, the all steel I find it beautiful and affordable.

... I did not resist and I gave up too ...

Purchased in preorder from a jewelry store, expected arrival on May 25th ;-).


----------



## Panamint

You not be disappointed, it is a magnificent watch, worth every penny and then some.


----------



## kcohS-G

Someone is selling the gold gmw here in the marketplace for $1200. Sounds reasonable :-d


----------



## ronalddheld

I assume it will be quiet until another dealer gets a shipment?


----------



## dirkpitt73

Not so patiently waiting to hear from AZFT! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

dirkpitt73 said:


> Not so patiently waiting to hear from AZFT!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Maybe within a couple of days??


----------



## D7002470

I am so fortunate to acquire the TFC a few days ago. Just got some time to take pics to share. Enjoy!


----------



## dirkpitt73

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe within a couple of days??


Gotta be any day now ... 🤞

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73

D7002470 said:


> I am so fortunate to acquire the TFC a few days ago. Just got some time to take pics to share. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 13102227
> View attachment 13102237
> View attachment 13102239
> View attachment 13102241
> View attachment 13102245
> View attachment 13102247
> View attachment 13102249
> View attachment 13102251
> View attachment 13102253
> View attachment 13102255
> View attachment 13102257
> View attachment 13102261
> View attachment 13102263
> View attachment 13102265
> View attachment 13102267
> View attachment 13102269
> View attachment 13102273
> View attachment 13102277
> View attachment 13102279
> View attachment 13102281


Nice pics, congrats! I hope I can score a DLC but I think it's a long shot.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike987

Got mine today. Wanted dlc but we'll see.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Nice pics D700!!! 

My DLC one is supposedly headed to the store. So I’ll likely get it this week or next. Gold one they don’t have an ETA. Originally I was told Gold in May DLC in late May maybe eve June.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

D7002470 said:


> I am so fortunate to acquire the TFC a few days ago. Just got some time to take pics to share. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 13102227
> View attachment 13102237
> View attachment 13102239
> View attachment 13102241
> View attachment 13102245
> View attachment 13102247
> View attachment 13102249
> View attachment 13102251
> View attachment 13102253
> View attachment 13102255
> View attachment 13102257
> View attachment 13102261
> View attachment 13102263
> View attachment 13102265
> View attachment 13102267
> View attachment 13102269
> View attachment 13102273
> View attachment 13102277
> View attachment 13102279
> View attachment 13102281


I think yours is number 389 out of 500...my numbers are the same except the last 3 digits mine is 140.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Can an owner show how flexible is the bracelet at lugs? I do worry a little about the fitment for smaller wrist size.


----------



## Ottovonn

My watch just arrived! I quickly synced it to my phone and applied a crystal protector, the same kind I used on my GW-5000 -- just for additional peace of mind. The protector fits well and looks virtually invisible. 

First impressions . . . I absolutely love this watch. I love how the light plays with the various surfaces. I love the sharp digits, the subtle improvements to the module (current time in most modes!) and the big, easier to press buttons. The way the light fades in and out . . . 

It is also much lighter than I expected. It feels marginally heavier than the GW-5000, but then again I'm used to wearing heavier dive watches like the Seiko Tunas.

Only a few gripes -- the date window is slightly misaligned and there is a slight gap between the case and the metal bracelet. But I'm not too bothered by either. I think this watch could steal some wrist time away from my beloved 5000. Very different watches, similar case.

Oh and huge props to the folks at Topper's for their impeccable service. They even fulfilled my request and sized the watch for my 6.5" wrists, so it fit perfectly right outta the box. I may do business with them again! :-!


----------



## acadian

D7002470 said:


> I am so fortunate to acquire the TFC a few days ago. Just got some time to take pics to share. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 13102227


G-Zeus *DROOL*


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 13102499
> 
> 
> My watch just arrived! I quickly synced it to my phone and applied a crystal protector, the same kind I used on my GW-5000 -- just for additional peace of mind. The protector fits well and looks virtually invisible.
> 
> First impressions . . . I absolutely love this watch. I love how the light plays with the various surfaces. I love the sharp digits, the subtle improvements to the module (current time in most modes!) and the big, easier to press buttons. The way the light fades in and out . . .
> 
> It is also much lighter than I expected. It feels marginally heavier than the GW-5000, but then again I'm used to wearing heavier dive watches like the Seiko Tunas.
> 
> Only a few gripes -- the date window is slightly misaligned and there is a slight gap between the case and the metal bracelet. But I'm not too bothered by either. I think this watch could steal some wrist time away from my beloved 5000. Very different watches, similar case.
> 
> Oh and huge props to the folks at Topper's for their impeccable service. They even fulfilled my request and sized the watch for my 6.5" wrists, so it fit perfectly right outta the box. I may do business with them again! :-!


Congrats brother - I'm not jealous at all......not!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 13102499
> 
> 
> My watch just arrived! I quickly synced it to my phone and applied a crystal protector, the same kind I used on my GW-5000 -- just for additional peace of mind. The protector fits well and looks virtually invisible.
> 
> First impressions . . . I absolutely love this watch. I love how the light plays with the various surfaces. I love the sharp digits, the subtle improvements to the module (current time in most modes!) and the big, easier to press buttons. The way the light fades in and out . . .
> 
> It is also much lighter than I expected. It feels marginally heavier than the GW-5000, but then again I'm used to wearing heavier dive watches like the Seiko Tunas.
> 
> Only a few gripes -- the date window is slightly misaligned and there is a slight gap between the case and the metal bracelet. But I'm not too bothered by either. I think this watch could steal some wrist time away from my beloved 5000. Very different watches, similar case.
> 
> Oh and huge props to the folks at Topper's for their impeccable service. They even fulfilled my request and sized the watch for my 6.5" wrists, so it fit perfectly right outta the box. I may do business with them again! :-!


Congrats man, very nice watch!!! Glad you are enjoying it so much.


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> Congrats brother - I'm not jealous at all......not!


Thanks, acadian! Don't worry. I know you'll get your hands on one or two LOL You're as square obsessed as I am.



Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats man, very nice watch!!! Glad you are enjoying it so much.


Thanks, Time4Play! I appreciate your pics and write-up on this watch. You helped me cope with the weekend wait. I thought I knew what to expect, but the watch still wowed me. As a jaded watch collector, few new watches make me go "Damn!"


----------



## kevio

Congrats Ottovon! Looks perfect on you! I’ll admit it, I’m jealous of you guys!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 13102499
> 
> 
> My watch just arrived! I quickly synced it to my phone and applied a crystal protector, the same kind I used on my GW-5000 -- just for additional peace of mind. The protector fits well and looks virtually invisible.
> 
> First impressions . . . I absolutely love this watch. I love how the light plays with the various surfaces. I love the sharp digits, the subtle improvements to the module (current time in most modes!) and the big, easier to press buttons. The way the light fades in and out . . .
> 
> It is also much lighter than I expected. It feels marginally heavier than the GW-5000, but then again I'm used to wearing heavier dive watches like the Seiko Tunas.
> 
> Only a few gripes -- the date window is slightly misaligned and there is a slight gap between the case and the metal bracelet. But I'm not too bothered by either. I think this watch could steal some wrist time away from my beloved 5000. Very different watches, similar case.
> 
> Oh and huge props to the folks at Topper's for their impeccable service. They even fulfilled my request and sized the watch for my 6.5" wrists, so it fit perfectly right outta the box. I may do business with them again! :-!


Great looking watch, congratulations! :-!


----------



## Mike987

Little too bling bling.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Ottovonn said:


> My watch just arrived! I quickly synced it to my phone and applied a crystal protector, the same kind I used on my GW-5000 -- just for additional peace of mind. The protector fits well and looks virtually invisible.
> 
> First impressions . . . I absolutely love this watch. I love how the light plays with the various surfaces. I love the sharp digits, the subtle improvements to the module (current time in most modes!) and the big, easier to press buttons. The way the light fades in and out . . .
> 
> It is also much lighter than I expected. It feels marginally heavier than the GW-5000, but then again I'm used to wearing heavier dive watches like the Seiko Tunas.
> 
> Oh and huge props to the folks at Topper's for their impeccable service. They even fulfilled my request and sized the watch for my 6.5" wrists, so it fit perfectly right outta the box. I may do business with them again! :-!


Congratz.

I am glad you confirm with pictures on 6.5" wrist.

Wear it well.


----------



## MCZK

D7002470 said:


> I am so fortunate to acquire the TFC a few days ago. Just got some time to take pics to share. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 13102237
> View attachment 13102281


Congratulations! Thanks so much for sharing the pics, they are stunning!


----------



## HiggsBoson

D7002470 said:


> I am so fortunate to acquire the TFC a few days ago. Just got some time to take pics to share. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 13102227
> View attachment 13102237
> View attachment 13102239
> View attachment 13102241
> View attachment 13102245
> View attachment 13102247
> View attachment 13102249
> View attachment 13102251
> View attachment 13102253
> View attachment 13102255
> View attachment 13102257
> View attachment 13102261
> View attachment 13102263
> View attachment 13102265
> View attachment 13102267
> View attachment 13102269
> View attachment 13102273
> View attachment 13102277
> View attachment 13102279
> View attachment 13102281


Amazing watch, amazing pictures. Congratulations.


----------



## Ottovonn

kevio said:


> Congrats Ottovon! Looks perfect on you! I'll admit it, I'm jealous of you guys!


Thanks, kevio! If you haven't already, try to check it out in person. It's certainly on the blingier side, but it reminds me of the MM300 in way the various surfaces play with light.



spikeyadrian said:


> Great looking watch, congratulations! :-!


Thanks, spikeadrian! I'm happy you finally got yours too. I'm looking forward to seeing your DLC model on the forums!



Indo-Padawan said:


> Congratz.
> 
> I am glad you confirm with pictures on 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Wear it well.


Thanks, Indo-Padawan. I was a little afraid the watch wouldn't fit well. Bracelet watches are hit or miss for me comfort-wise.


----------



## eufrasia

Hi everyone, here my b5000


----------



## HiggsBoson

eufrasia said:


> Hi everyone, here my b5000


Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## eufrasia

&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;



spikeyadrian said:


> Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## eufrasia

🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶



spikeyadrian said:


> Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## RNHC

JusticeG said:


> Just to make this clear, I never said that the watch actually has a sapphire crystal - Casio Europe does. I am still unsure which is why I have legitimately raised this question again. After all, if they put this information on various websites, then there might also be a legal dimension to it because they're advertising a feature the product does not have.


European version may have the sapphire glass.

https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/gmw-b5000d-1er/

It's strange but there are other Casio watches that have sapphire glass in European version only. For example:

https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/radio-controlled/lcw-m100dse-1aer/


----------



## GaryK30

RNHC said:


> European version may have the sapphire glass.
> 
> https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/gmw-b5000d-1er/
> 
> It's strange but there are other Casio watches that have sapphire glass in European version only. For example:
> 
> https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/radio-controlled/lcw-m100dse-1aer/


I posted this about the sapphire crystal water droplet test recently, in case anyone wants to try it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-gmw-chrome-models-4613847-131.html#post45904727


----------



## JusticeG

I posted earlier in this thread that I tried the water droplet test and there is definitely a difference to all my other mineral glass squares. Water drops glide off easily just like on my watches with sapphire glass. While Casio Europe has already confirmed in an email to me that the watch has sapphire glass, I have pointed them to the fact that there is different information out there on other websites, and they want to get back to me.


----------



## brandon\

I'm still willing to donate a 2 or 3 dollars to have one of these sent to somebody that owns a steel square.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Diamond-Te...-Gems-LED-Indicator-Jewelry-Tool/361715933389


----------



## GaryK30

JusticeG said:


> I posted earlier in this thread that I tried the water droplet test and there is definitely a difference to all my other mineral glass squares. Water drops glide off easily just like on my watches with sapphire glass. While Casio Europe has already confirmed in an email to me that the watch has sapphire glass, I have pointed them to the fact that there is different information out there on other websites, and they want to get back to me.


Maybe some folks with a non-ER version can try this simple test.


----------



## eaglepowers

I got my gold today. I didn't think I'd like it but I agree with this reviewer: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-g-shock-gmwb5000d1-full-metal/ and think it's nicer than the silver. Mind you I haven't seen a silver in real life but I can imagine. With that being said it's 90% high polished and prone to finger prints and scratches. I remember looking at all the photos thinking I wished they brushed more of it like the bezel and band but seeing it in person the effect is pretty awesome and photos/videos don't do it justice.

I'm really curious at how expensive the golds will get but if you're on the fence and can get it for a reasonable price I'd get in asap. I posted a few pages back about them being on ebay for $650 and I'm kicking myself for not buying any extras. I honestly think paying $1,200+ for it is reasonable considering what you're getting.

For those of you w/ the DLC version I congratulate you and I think those will be worth $3k+ shortly but more importantly you have a historic and incredibly rare time piece. Hell, I'm glad I have a gold and I was bragging to my family that owning it is history in the making.

Great job Casio! You completely exceeded my expectations on this 1! Now to baby my precious. I really hope the coating is stronger than it looks?


----------



## watchw

Come on people,can someone confirm(or deny) that it has Sapphire crystal for sure?
I can't handle this stress of not knowing lol.
Thanks.


----------



## clarencek

Got a chance to see - but not buy the DLC version. It's pretty awesome!

I'm enjoying my silver version and hoping I can find a dlc version at some point.


----------



## Ottovonn

clarencek said:


> Got a chance to see - but not buy the DLC version. It's pretty awesome!
> 
> I'm enjoying my silver version and hoping I can find a dlc version at some point.


So cool! Are you at the G-Shock store in SoHo? Are they displaying this DLC model? If so, I must go! (I won't steal it; I swear LOL)


----------



## acadian

yup - now I highly regret not pre-ordering a DLC version when I had the chance.


----------



## Epal2Apol

Does anybody tried on donning resin bezels on these new squares? I am just curious about the size. I pre-ordered the silver since it's much similar with the original 5000C rather than the gold one which looks like the GW-M5625.


----------



## shelfcompact

DLC is easily the best looking one to me. Not nearly as shiny as silver, or as out there as gold, but still has a fantastic metal and bold look.
What a shame they chose to make it limited.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> So cool! Are you at the G-Shock store in SoHo? Are they displaying this DLC model? If so, I must go! (*I won't steal it; I swear LOL*)


I don't believe you, Otto! :-d :-d


----------



## xhenke

I had my metal-parts beadblasted, I'm just going to straighten up the crooked module aswell and then it should be a killer piece!


----------



## HiggsBoson

xhenke said:


> I had my metal-parts beadblasted, I'm just going to straighten up the crooked module aswell and then it should be a killer piece!
> 
> View attachment 13106083


I'm really looking forward to seeing this reassembled!! :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

xhenke said:


> I had my metal-parts beadblasted, I'm just going to straighten up the crooked module aswell and then it should be a killer piece!
> 
> View attachment 13106083


Is this an expensive process? It looks great.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Epal2Apol

I like it too.


----------



## xhenke

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Is this an expensive process? It looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Not really, the procedure itself is pretty simple and my brother did it for me with his basic bead blasting kit/compressor.

I did however have to buy a bucket of glass beads to use as the blasting medium to get this finish (I think sandblasted things get too dark/rough), that was around 125 bucks but the bucket will probably last forever.


----------



## hopscottch

xhenke said:


> I had my metal-parts beadblasted, I'm just going to straighten up the crooked module aswell and then it should be a killer piece!
> 
> View attachment 13106083


That looks amazing. Please post lots of picks of the "after"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

xhenke said:


> I had my metal-parts beadblasted, I'm just going to straighten up the crooked module aswell and then it should be a killer piece!


This is going to look great I think. Glad you're doing it!


----------



## jcombs1

xhenke said:


> I had my metal-parts beadblasted, I'm just going to straighten up the crooked module aswell and then it should be a killer piece!
> 
> View attachment 13106083


Ok, you win the internet today, that looks fantastic!

I was hoping someone would do this as the silver is just too shiny for me.

Please post a pic pic of the reassembled watch.

Congrats.


----------



## jcombs1

xhenke said:


> Thanks! Not really, the procedure itself is pretty simple and my brother did it for me with his basic bead blasting kit/compressor.
> 
> I did however have to buy a bucket of glass beads to use as the blasting medium to get this finish (I think sandblasted things get too dark/rough), that was around 125 bucks but the bucket will probably last forever.


What size/grit/whatever of glass beads did you use?


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone recommend a light charger for when you do not wear the watch?


----------



## acadian

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone recommend a light charger for when you do not wear the watch?


you could get something simple like THIS


----------



## ryan93civic

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone recommend a light charger for when you do not wear the watch?


I think there called windows. Free light no need to spend $$


----------



## sky_sun

why this black version cost 1000 euro and silver one 500 euro ?
here some photos of expensive sexy 
its GMW-B5000TFC-1 cost 1000 EURO

View attachment 13107811
View attachment 13107821
View attachment 13107829
View attachment 13107831
View attachment 13107837
View attachment 13107841
View attachment 13107849
View attachment 13107851


----------



## ronalddheld

Thsnks axadian,I will check it out. I cannot keep solars charged at home.


----------



## Bulldog

Got mine today. Love ⌚


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Bulldog said:


> Got mine today. Love ️


Nice your screen isn't misaligned like some I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice your screen isn't misaligned like some I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You have seen some misaligned?


----------



## Charles89

Just got a message from my dealer to say my gold and DLCs have arrived! She took a photo of the back of a DLC which has the number: 181068A0155. I assume that watch is #155? Or is the ID number the identifier?


----------



## Panamint

Back light setting question
Hello Friends,

Last week my chrome model flashed the blue and then orange colored backlight.

Now, it only has the blue backlight. How do I change the settings? I tried to change it thru the app and on the watch. Thanks for your help and awesome photos and commentary.


----------



## ronalddheld

Charles89 said:


> Just got a message from my dealer to say my gold and DLCs have arrived! She took a photo of the back of a DLC which has the number: 181068A0155. I assume that watch is #155? Or is the ID number the identifier?


Which dealer is it?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Charles89 said:


> Just got a message from my dealer to say my gold and DLCs have arrived! She took a photo of the back of a DLC which has the number: 181068A0155. I assume that watch is #155? Or is the ID number the identifier?


Yea 155

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

Is it possible to install a resin bezel on it instead of a metal one?


----------



## watchw

I guess I want a GW5000 with this module lol.
That is as close as I'm going to get


----------



## D7002470

Panamint said:


> Back light setting question
> Hello Friends,
> 
> Last week my chrome model flashed the blue and then orange colored backlight.
> 
> Now, it only has the blue backlight. How do I change the settings? I tried to change it thru the app and on the watch. Thanks for your help and awesome photos and commentary.


From the 3459 manual:
Note 

If you turn on display illumination on a reminder date, the display light will flash red for a few seconds after illumination automatically turns off.


----------



## Panamint

D7002470 said:


> From the 3459 manual:
> *Note*
> 
> 
> If you turn on display illumination on a reminder date, the display light will flash red for a few seconds after illumination automatically turns off.


Thanks for the info., very simple.

FYI- My chrome model weigh's in at 157.63 grams on my 9" (22.86 cm) wrist.


----------



## Jboston

I just visited the Soho store today. They said they sold out their initial shipment in an hour on the release date with a big line outside. Next shipment will be 10 silver, 10 gold, and 5 Porter for an event in June with a special guest - I think Mr. Ibe. I didn't catch the exact date of the event since I don't live in New York. The store was otherwise well stocked with all of the other 35th Anniversary models including the recently released gold accented Frogman/square/5735.



Ottovonn said:


> So cool! Are you at the G-Shock store in SoHo? Are they displaying this DLC model? If so, I must go! (I won't steal it; I swear LOL)


----------



## Fer Guzman

Surprised they won’t get silver and gold until June and that the #s are that limited.


----------



## harald-hans

watchw said:


> I guess I want a GW5000 with this module lol.
> That is as close as I'm going to get


This is what I said weeks ago - I am still waiting for the GW-*B*5000 to come in a few months ...


----------



## boga

xhenke said:


> I had my metal-parts beadblasted, I'm just going to straighten up the crooked module aswell and then it should be a killer piece!


In my opinion, this is the definitive finishing for this watch.

Hope to see the pictures, once the watch is fully assembled.

The only concerning issue is if this could devaluate it, in case you want to resell it


----------



## ronalddheld

AFT just got in their SS shipment. Not certain how many have not been sold.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Yup, I have a SS on the way. Wanted DLC but who knows how long, if ever, that will be. Can't wait to get it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Thought some of you would want to know, if you have more than one of these, the App registers them separately, and it saves the individual settings for a specific watch. (A very good thing!)


----------



## ronalddheld

I passed on the SS in hopes I can get a Gold or DLC someday.


----------



## Bulldog

ronalddheld said:


> AFT just got in their SS shipment. Not certain how many have not been sold.


AFT got five (5) S/S silver squares today.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Thought some of you would want to know, if you have more than one of these, the App registers them separately, and it saves the individual settings for a specific watch. (A very good thing!)


You can also take the liberty of renaming them 

I know...holy smokes... lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Bulldog said:


> AFT got five (5) S/S silver squares today.


I did not ask quantity, although I thought they would get more.


----------



## Bulldog

ronalddheld said:


> I did not ask quantity, although I thought they would get more.


I thought they would have got more also.


----------



## ronalddheld

Who is the major US distributor of these watches?


----------



## Time4Playnow

ronalddheld said:


> Who is the major US distributor of these watches?


Casio is the distributor. I don't know who the largest dealer is, but it may be Amazon, Macy's, or Tourneau...possibly.

BTW, Tourneau is supposed to be getting 10 each of the silver and gold within the next month or so.


----------



## ronalddheld

Time4Playnow said:


> Casio is the distributor. I don't know who the largest dealer is, but it may be Amazon, Macy's, or Tourneau...possibly.
> 
> BTW, Tourneau is supposed to be getting 10 each of the silver and gold within the next month or so.


I better talk to my Tourneau sales rep.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Time4Playnow said:


> Casio is the distributor. I don't know who the largest dealer is, but it may be Amazon, Macy's, or Tourneau...possibly.
> 
> BTW, Tourneau is supposed to be getting 10 each of the silver and gold within the next month or so.


For such a large watch dealer-that's cray cray.


----------



## Skinny Rogers

I was able to secure a silver today. 

Really looking forward to seeing this one in the metal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

It arrived today. First order of business, adjust bracelet. After popping off a few links, it fits like a glove. Will familiarize myself with the bluetooth feature over the weekend. For now, i just want to get a picture of the watch while its still shiny & new...

















Now my daily beater will have a playmate...


----------



## xhenke

As promised, here are some quick pics of the result! (I used 0,10-0,25 mm glass beads for the beadblasting to answer a question a few pages back.)


----------



## tauntauntaun

Who will be first to sandblast a Porter for a black matte finish? Would that even work?


----------



## ronalddheld

tauntauntaun said:


> Who will be first to sandblast a Porter for a black matte finish? Would that even work?


Cannot even think of wanting to do that!


----------



## tauntauntaun

ronalddheld said:


> Cannot even think of wanting to do that!


Some just want to watch the world burn, etc.


----------



## Cobia

xhenke said:


> As promised, here are some quick pics of the result! (I used 0,10-0,25 mm glass beads for the beadblasting to answer a question a few pages back.)
> 
> View attachment 13111903
> View attachment 13111905
> View attachment 13111907
> View attachment 13111909


Looks fantastic, better than the one they put out, looks much better without the mirror imo.

On another note i saw a very emotional review for this watch on youtube, the watch bought the reviewer to tears, was great to watch.


----------



## Cobia

This watch reminds me of the name of this movie.

Good movie too.


----------



## ronalddheld

Which dealer is expected to deliver next?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

tauntauntaun said:


> Who will be first to sandblast a Porter for a black matte finish? Would that even work?


If you do that the DLC finish would get removed I think

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73

And it's here, AZ Fine Time got their shipment in yesterday and I got it this morning, good service! First impressions:

- the bracelet with springbars is easy to adjust until it isn't, I had a bear of a time getting the last one in

- it's shiny, like Cylon shiny! The finishing on the bezel is more attractive than the mirrored bracelet

- very comfortable on the wrist and G-Shock connected app easy to use and connected right away on my Pixel 2

- my display seems straight to me though I haven't taken a loupe to it

- the fading in and out light is very cool

- button press feels good, huge improvement over the GW-5000 nail bender

- three links out for my 7.5" wrist and two moves in on the micro adjust

Only thing I don't like is no red square accent on the display, which is reserved for the unobtanium DLC. I will probably buy a DLC if given the opportunity, but this piece is quite nice for now!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

Cowboy Bebop said:


> If you do that the DLC finish would get removed I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It would since it's a coating


----------



## Ottovonn

Cobia said:


> Looks fantastic, better than the one they put out, looks much better without the mirror imo.
> 
> On another note i saw a very emotional review for this watch on youtube, the watch bought the reviewer to tears, was great to watch.


I had a big grin on my face when I opened my box from Topper and saw the GMW-b5000. I've never teared up seeing a new watch before though. It was touching seeing how a watch can elicit such happy emotions, especially since the watch reminded him of his childhood.

For those who are curious, this is the video:


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I had a big grin on my face when I opened my box from Topper and saw the GMW-b5000. I've never teared up seeing a new watch before though. It was touching seeing how a watch can elicit such happy emotions, especially since the watch reminded him of his childhood.
> 
> For those who are curious, this is the video:


Thanks for the link - can't wait to watch that tonight after work.


----------



## Ottovonn

I visited the G-Shock store in SoHo, Manhattan. Looks like they're getting about four DLC GMW models. It's gonna be a free for all . . .

Oh and I got to try on the marine blue Frogman! Much longer excess tail than I can remember but I love the color :-d


----------



## Panamint

Excellent video, very touching and sincere. Well filmed. It is such a complete piece on so many levels: iconic history, case/bracelet/display finish, durability, app integration and that know it when you see it quality of, "I feel great wearing it".


----------



## ronalddheld

Ottovonn said:


> I visited the G-Shock store in SoHo, Manhattan. Looks like they're getting about four DLC GMW models. It's gonna be a free for all . . .
> 
> Oh and I got to try on the marine blue Frogman! Much longer excess tail than I can remember but I love the color :-d
> 
> View attachment 13113365


I called yesterday,but did not get a date or process f0r buying the DLCs


----------



## ronalddheld

Lots of eBay sellers: TFG for $1200 and up and TFC for ~$3000 and up.


----------



## DanielGoh

May I ask if anyone knows when the DLC model is out/released in Europe? Ordered one from an AD in Netherlands but it’s not yet arrived.


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> I called yesterday,but did not get a date or process f0r buying the DLCs


I spoke with a salesperson. He said they're not sure how they're going to sell them. He said it's possible they'll have a raffle. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I just have to tell you square lovers... (I consider myself a square lover by now, btw) :-d I am all kind of impressed with the gold version! (In addition to the silver one of course!)

This is kind of amazing, as I don't normally seek out gold-plated watches. I would not normally want to wear a gold watch that much, if at all, either. But THIS one -- yes, please!!! :-!:-d:-d

I also shy away from completely polished steel watches - just not my style. But the all polished surfaces of this gold 5000 give it an incredible look!!

I remember some time back, there were photos in the forum of that REAL gold square that Casio did, which was not for sale, I believe?? This one actually looks very similar to that IMO. And since I couldn't afford the one made from real gold anyway, this gold-plated one is a reasonable facsimile!!! :-d:-d

I can only say - consider getting the gold one, even IF you are not normally a gold-watch fanatic. I'm surprised by just how much I like it!!! b-):-!:-! No kidding!!!


----------



## HiggsBoson

DanielGoh said:


> May I ask if anyone knows when the DLC model is out/released in Europe? Ordered one from an AD in Netherlands but it's not yet arrived.


I ordered mine from an AD in the Netherlands too.
He told me, mid May. ;-)


----------



## Cobia

Ottovonn said:


> I had a big grin on my face when I opened my box from Topper and saw the GMW-b5000. I've never teared up seeing a new watch before though. It was touching seeing how a watch can elicit such happy emotions, especially since the watch reminded him of his childhood.
> 
> For those who are curious, this is the video:


Thanks, yes this is the one, was really unexpected and nice to watch.


----------



## kcohS-G

xhenke said:


> As promised, here are some quick pics of the result! (I used 0,10-0,25 mm glass beads for the beadblasting to answer a question a few pages back.)
> 
> View attachment 13111907


Wow! thats is one of the more betterer bestest looking watch ive ever seen.


----------



## eufrasia

The same to me, I bought it in tuesday and still in my wrist


----------



## Degr8n8

spikeyadrian said:


> DanielGoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if anyone knows when the DLC model is out/released in Europe? Ordered one from an AD in Netherlands but it's not yet arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from an AD in the Netherlands too.
> He told me, mid May.
Click to expand...

Mid May is likely when the watch will arrive at the Netherlands AD. May be another week after that till you get it.


----------



## DanielGoh

spikeyadrian said:


> DanielGoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if anyone knows when the DLC model is out/released in Europe? Ordered one from an AD in Netherlands but it's not yet arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from an AD in the Netherlands too.
> He told me, mid May.
Click to expand...

That's good to know. 
Thanks! I hope it will come in sooner pls. ?


----------



## Fergfour

boga said:


> In my opinion, this is the definitive finishing for this watch.
> 
> Hope to see the pictures, once the watch is fully assembled.
> 
> The only concerning issue is if this could devaluate it, in case you want to resell it


It might increase the desirability/value actually.


----------



## DanielGoh

Degr8n8 said:


> Mid May is likely when the watch will arrive at the Netherlands AD. May be another week after that till you get it.


Thanks! I wonder why Europe is receiving it much later than the 28 Apr launch for Japan, Taiwan and US (I think).


----------



## clarencek

ronalddheld said:


> I called yesterday,but did not get a date or process f0r buying the DLCs


They have the DLCs in the back. They're holding for an event. 
Apparently it's first come first serve.


----------



## ronalddheld

clarencek said:


> They have the DLCs in the back. They're holding for an event.
> Apparently it's first come first serve.


Without knowing a date and time, no way to plan.


----------



## fcasoli

DanielGoh said:


> Thanks! I wonder why Europe is receiving it much later than the 28 Apr launch for Japan, Taiwan and US (I think).


Ordered one month ago from Spain, not declared delivery at the moment


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> I just have to tell you square lovers... (I consider myself a square lover by now, btw) :-d I am all kind of impressed with the gold version! (In addition to the silver one of course!)
> 
> This is kind of amazing, as I don't normally seek out gold-plated watches. I would not normally want to wear a gold watch that much, if at all, either. But THIS one -- yes, please!!! :-!:-d:-d
> 
> I also shy away from completely polished steel watches - just not my style. But the all polished surfaces of this gold 5000 give it an incredible look!!
> 
> I remember some time back, there were photos in the forum of that REAL gold square that Casio did, which was not for sale, I believe?? This one actually looks very similar to that IMO. And since I couldn't afford the one made from real gold anyway, this gold-plated one is a reasonable facsimile!!! :-d:-d
> 
> I can only say - consider getting the gold one, even IF you are not normally a gold-watch fanatic. I'm surprised by just how much I like it!!! b-):-!:-! No kidding!!!


Definitely not a gold fan either, but I'm loving this gold square. This watch pops in all the right ways. I'm looking forward to some comparison videos on Youtube. Lots so far on the silver square, not enough on its gold brother. Super cool piece :-!


----------



## Fer Guzman

Fergfour said:


> It might increase the desirability/value actually.


It will definitely loose value.


----------



## TinKnight

Is the rubber strap version coming to the US?


----------



## watchw

How difficult would it be to mod the GMW-B5000-1 (resin strap with negative display) to a positive display?


----------



## eufrasia

does somebody knows where to buy the strap? I mean JUST the strap?



TinKnight said:


> Is the rubber strap version coming to the US?


----------



## ronalddheld

yes but I do not know when. Can' an AD order one?


----------



## Fergfour

Fer Guzman said:


> It will definitely loose value.


Not if he sold it to me. I'd happily pay a premium for a beadblasted version of the silver model. I doubt I'm the only one. Just in this thread alone there are many that seem to prefer the treatment to the stock finish. In another thread, someone has brushed their silver already as well.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fergfour said:


> Not if he sold it to me. I'd happily pay a premium for a beadblasted version of the silver model. I doubt I'm the only one. Just in this thread alone there are many that seem to prefer the treatment to the stock finish. In another thread, someone has brushed their silver already as well.


Clearly YMMV on matte versus glossy finishes.


----------



## kcohS-G

Fergfour said:


> Not if he sold it to me. I'd happily pay a premium for a beadblasted version of the silver model. I doubt I'm the only one. Just in this thread alone there are many that seem to prefer the treatment to the stock finish. In another thread, someone has brushed their silver already as well.


Same feelings here.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

watchw said:


> How difficult would it be to mod the GMW-B5000-1 (resin strap with negative display) to a positive display?


You should just get the steel B5000 and buy the resin strap...if you want a positive display on resin.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

I'm looking forward to what the future will bring with these. 

I won't buy another and just use the silver I have as a beater and travel watch. 

Waiting for sapphire and titanium before I consider another.


----------



## watchw

Thanks buddy, it's just that I understood (maybe incorrectly) that it's more complicated to fit a regular resin strap on these models. 


Cowboy Bebop said:


> watchw said:
> 
> 
> 
> How difficult would it be to mod the GMW-B5000-1 (resin strap with negative display) to a positive display?
> 
> 
> 
> You should just get the steel B5000 and buy the resin strap...if you want a positive display on resin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## HiggsBoson

zuiko said:


> I'm looking forward to what the future will bring with these.
> 
> I won't buy another and just use the silver I have as a beater and travel watch.
> 
> Waiting for *sapphire and titanium* before I consider another.


What an incredible combination this would be. :-!


----------



## Fergfour

watchw said:


> Thanks buddy, it's just that I understood (maybe incorrectly) that it's more complicated to fit a regular resin strap on these models.


You can't just pop in a standard square strap. You'd have to get the resin strap made specifically for this model.


----------



## eufrasia

exactly, but searching on the net I don't see it, I think is not in the market yet



Fergfour said:


> You can't just pop in a standard square strap. You'd have to get the resin strap made specifically for this model.


----------



## xhenke

Thanks for all the nice comments and likes on my mod!

I really really like the watch and in my opinion there's nothing to complain about, here's a wrist shot from today:


----------



## Swordman

Has anyone solved the sapphire mystery yet?

The Casio website says the 1-ER version is sapphire, but the 1-JF maybe isn't?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Swordman said:


> Has anyone solved the sapphire mystery yet?
> 
> The Casio website says the 1-ER version is sapphire, but the 1-JF maybe isn't?


I saw a comment on Zona casio that it doesn't they even tested using diamond tester.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

As I was buying the GRP-B1000 at the beginning of April, the salesperson at Tourneau, Wei, said that he could try to attempt to order the DLC GMW for me. I was reluctant at the time -- I had just bought the Rangeman and I was sure I was late to the party -- but I agreed to put in some money as a deposit. He cautioned that there was a possibility that Casio wouldn't fulfill the order. 
It was honestly a hail Mary pass at getting the watch.

Well, he came through for me! He texted me yesterday, and I picked it up today! He said that only two of the three orders for these models were fulfilled. I have one of the two.  Kudos to the other WIS who got his. :-!









I was nervous as hell sizing my own watch -- I'm generally bad it it -- but I did it! It wears just as well as my silver one.









Damn, it exudes the kind of subtle beauty I really enjoy in my watches. It's an excellent companion to my shiny silver GMW.

Oh, and the Porter bag provides a neat display


----------



## Fer Guzman

Ottovonn said:


> As I was buying the GRP-B1000 at the beginning of April, the salesperson at Tourneau, Wei, said that he could try to attempt to order the DLC GMW for me. I was reluctant at the time -- I had just bought the Rangeman and I was sure I was late to the party -- but I agreed to put in some money as a deposit. He cautioned that there was a possibility that Casio wouldn't fulfill the order.
> It was honestly a hail Mary pass at getting the watch.
> 
> Well, he came through for me! He texted me yesterday, and I picked it up today! He said that only two of the three orders for these models were fulfilled. I have one of the two.  Kudos to the other WIS who got his. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13117519
> 
> 
> I was nervous as hell sizing my own watch -- I'm generally bad it it -- but I did it! It wears just as well as my silver one.
> 
> View attachment 13117521
> 
> 
> Damn, it exudes the kind of subtle beauty I really enjoy in my watches. It's an excellent companion to my shiny silver GMW.
> 
> Oh, and the Porter bag provides a neat display
> 
> View attachment 13117565


I think I may be the other one. Haven't gotten it yet though.

Anyone get a confirm order from az fine time? I just read their email newsletter and they still list the dlc one as 1k.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Ottovonn said:


> As I was buying the GRP-B1000 at the beginning of April, the salesperson at Tourneau, Wei, said that he could try to attempt to order the DLC GMW for me. I was reluctant at the time -- I had just bought the Rangeman and I was sure I was late to the party -- but I agreed to put in some money as a deposit. He cautioned that there was a possibility that Casio wouldn't fulfill the order.
> It was honestly a hail Mary pass at getting the watch.
> 
> Well, he came through for me! He texted me yesterday, and I picked it up today! He said that only two of the three orders for these models were fulfilled. I have one of the two.  Kudos to the other WIS who got his. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13117519
> 
> 
> I was nervous as hell sizing my own watch -- I'm generally bad it it -- but I did it! It wears just as well as my silver one.
> 
> View attachment 13117521
> 
> 
> Damn, it exudes the kind of subtle beauty I really enjoy in my watches. It's an excellent companion to my shiny silver GMW.
> 
> Oh, and the Porter bag provides a neat display
> 
> View attachment 13117565


Nice enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> As I was buying the GRP-B1000 at the beginning of April, the salesperson at Tourneau, Wei, said that he could try to attempt to order the DLC GMW for me. I was reluctant at the time -- I had just bought the Rangeman and I was sure I was late to the party -- but I agreed to put in some money as a deposit. He cautioned that there was a possibility that Casio wouldn't fulfill the order.
> It was honestly a hail Mary pass at getting the watch.
> 
> Well, he came through for me! He texted me yesterday, and I picked it up today! He said that only two of the three orders for these models were fulfilled. I have one of the two.  Kudos to the other WIS who got his. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13117519
> 
> 
> I was nervous as hell sizing my own watch -- I'm generally bad it it -- but I did it! It wears just as well as my silver one.
> 
> View attachment 13117521
> 
> 
> Damn, it exudes the kind of subtle beauty I really enjoy in my watches. It's an excellent companion to my shiny silver GMW.
> 
> Oh, and the Porter bag provides a neat display
> 
> View attachment 13117565


you lucky bastid - happy for you mate!

Enjoy!


----------



## ronalddheld

Ottovonn said:


> As I was buying the GRP-B1000 at the beginning of April, the salesperson at Tourneau, Wei, said that he could try to attempt to order the DLC GMW for me. I was reluctant at the time -- I had just bought the Rangeman and I was sure I was late to the party -- but I agreed to put in some money as a deposit. He cautioned that there was a possibility that Casio wouldn't fulfill the order.
> It was honestly a hail Mary pass at getting the watch.
> 
> Well, he came through for me! He texted me yesterday, and I picked it up today! He said that only two of the three orders for these models were fulfilled. I have one of the two.  Kudos to the other WIS who got his. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13117519
> 
> 
> I was nervous as hell sizing my own watch -- I'm generally bad it it -- but I did it! It wears just as well as my silver one.
> 
> View attachment 13117521
> 
> 
> Damn, it exudes the kind of subtle beauty I really enjoy in my watches. It's an excellent companion to my shiny silver GMW.
> 
> Oh, and the Porter bag provides a neat display
> 
> View attachment 13117565


Congratulations!! Tried to reserve a DLC from the next shipment to Tourneau,but they were all taken.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> As I was buying the GRP-B1000 at the beginning of April, the salesperson at Tourneau, Wei, said that he could try to attempt to order the DLC GMW for me. I was reluctant at the time -- I had just bought the Rangeman and I was sure I was late to the party -- but I agreed to put in some money as a deposit. He cautioned that there was a possibility that Casio wouldn't fulfill the order.
> It was honestly a hail Mary pass at getting the watch.
> 
> Well, he came through for me! He texted me yesterday, and I picked it up today! He said that only two of the three orders for these models were fulfilled. I have one of the two.  Kudos to the other WIS who got his. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13117519
> 
> 
> I was nervous as hell sizing my own watch -- I'm generally bad it it -- but I did it! It wears just as well as my silver one.
> 
> Damn, it exudes the kind of subtle beauty I really enjoy in my watches. It's an excellent companion to my shiny silver GMW.
> 
> Oh, and the Porter bag provides a neat display


One of the few....the proud......the owner of a DLC square!!! ;-) Congrats!!! It's a beauty!!! :-!:-!


----------



## watchw

Congratulations!
Honestly, if i was forced to own only one watch that would be it, it's amazing.


Ottovonn said:


> As I was buying the GRP-B1000 at the beginning of April, the salesperson at Tourneau, Wei, said that he could try to attempt to order the DLC GMW for me. I was reluctant at the time -- I had just bought the Rangeman and I was sure I was late to the party -- but I agreed to put in some money as a deposit. He cautioned that there was a possibility that Casio wouldn't fulfill the order.
> It was honestly a hail Mary pass at getting the watch.
> 
> Well, he came through for me! He texted me yesterday, and I picked it up today! He said that only two of the three orders for these models were fulfilled. I have one of the two.  Kudos to the other WIS who got his. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13117519
> 
> 
> I was nervous as hell sizing my own watch -- I'm generally bad it it -- but I did it! It wears just as well as my silver one.
> 
> View attachment 13117521
> 
> 
> Damn, it exudes the kind of subtle beauty I really enjoy in my watches. It's an excellent companion to my shiny silver GMW.
> 
> Oh, and the Porter bag provides a neat display
> 
> View attachment 13117565


----------



## appleb

Here's an unboxing video of my gold model that I received from Toppers.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> As I was buying the GRP-B1000 at the beginning of April, the salesperson at Tourneau, Wei, said that he could try to attempt to order the DLC GMW for me. I was reluctant at the time -- I had just bought the Rangeman and I was sure I was late to the party -- but I agreed to put in some money as a deposit. He cautioned that there was a possibility that Casio wouldn't fulfill the order.
> It was honestly a hail Mary pass at getting the watch.
> 
> Well, he came through for me! He texted me yesterday, and I picked it up today! He said that only two of the three orders for these models were fulfilled. I have one of the two.  Kudos to the other WIS who got his. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13117519
> 
> 
> I was nervous as hell sizing my own watch -- I'm generally bad it it -- but I did it! It wears just as well as my silver one.
> 
> View attachment 13117521
> 
> 
> Damn, it exudes the kind of subtle beauty I really enjoy in my watches. It's an excellent companion to my shiny silver GMW.
> 
> Oh, and the Porter bag provides a neat display
> 
> View attachment 13117565


Massive congratulations Otto, that's looks stunning.
Wear in the very best of health. :-!


----------



## ronalddheld

I wonder, if you don't get a Gold or DLC by end of June, it is not going to happen?


----------



## Ottovonn

spikeyadrian said:


> Massive congratulations Otto, that's looks stunning.
> Wear in the very best of health. :-!


Thank you, Spikey! I'm looking forward to seeing when you post up yours.


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> I wonder, if you don't get a Gold or DLC by end of June, it is not going to happen?


The sales rep at Tourneau said that they're going to get a bunch of both models. I think at the very least, the silver model will be a regular production piece.

*Edit*

Whoops, I misread your post. I think the gold will be available for a while, but it'll likely be phased out. The DLC most likely will be near impossible to receive soon. Just my two cents. 
As for the DLC model at Tourneau, I think they're fresh out.


----------



## ronalddheld

Wouldn't the chrome and gold be phased out before the end of the year?


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> Wouldn't the chrome and gold be phased out before the end of the year?


I think that the chrome/silver model is a regular production piece. The gold most likely will be phased out. Folks, feel free to correct me.


----------



## ronalddheld

I believe the silver will be produced for a while, but not certain how long. Hopefully I will get something between AFT, Tourneau, and the Soho store.


----------



## eaglepowers

I'm not a gold watch person either but the finish on this is really nice and fitting. It's flashy but I think such a noteworthy, milestone watch deserves to be and I'm proud to wear it knowing what we know. I also love that the case back has the 35 in large letters and the special box it comes with.

However, if this was going to be an everyday wear for me I'd stick with the silver.



Time4Playnow said:


> I just have to tell you square lovers... (I consider myself a square lover by now, btw) :-d I am all kind of impressed with the gold version! (In addition to the silver one of course!)
> 
> This is kind of amazing, as I don't normally seek out gold-plated watches. I would not normally want to wear a gold watch that much, if at all, either. But THIS one -- yes, please!!! :-!:-d:-d
> 
> I also shy away from completely polished steel watches - just not my style. But the all polished surfaces of this gold 5000 give it an incredible look!!
> 
> I remember some time back, there were photos in the forum of that REAL gold square that Casio did, which was not for sale, I believe?? This one actually looks very similar to that IMO. And since I couldn't afford the one made from real gold anyway, this gold-plated one is a reasonable facsimile!!! :-d:-d
> 
> I can only say - consider getting the gold one, even IF you are not normally a gold-watch fanatic. I'm surprised by just how much I like it!!! b-):-!:-! No kidding!!!


----------



## eaglepowers

This is great. It's nice knowing this is something we can fall back on if we ruin the stock finish.



xhenke said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments and likes on my mod!
> 
> I really really like the watch and in my opinion there's nothing to complain about, here's a wrist shot from today:
> 
> View attachment 13117141


----------



## ronalddheld

Is anyone going to wear them as a daily wear Watch?


----------



## harald-hans

ronalddheld said:


> Is anyone going to wear them as a daily wear Watch?


Sure, why not ?


----------



## ronalddheld

harald-hans said:


> Sure, why not ?


For the SS finish, but for the Gold?


----------



## eufrasia

well, maybe if you can alterne rubber-armis.....why not?



ronalddheld said:


> For the SS finish, but for the Gold?


----------



## ronalddheld

eufrasia said:


> well, maybe if you can alterne rubber-armis.....why not?


yes maybe on a resin strap.


----------



## appleb

Given how the gold is a "special edition" 35th anniversary model, it wouldn't make sense that it will remain in production after this year.


----------



## Charles89

To those who has asked or PM'd me about the DLC, I tried to ask my supplier last week if they can get more for you guys but unfortunately, they are all gone.

Only 5 DLCs made it into the whole of Australia, all by special orders to Casio prior to release. They never even got their hands on one to put onto their display.


----------



## hopscottch

xhenke said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments and likes on my mod!
> 
> I really really like the watch and in my opinion there's nothing to complain about, here's a wrist shot from today:
> 
> View attachment 13117141


Any chance you'd consider bead blasting for others at a price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

Is it possible to replace the metal bezel with a regular resin bezel? Does it fit?


----------



## harald-hans

watchw said:


> Is it possible to replace the metal bezel with a regular resin bezel? Does it fit?


No - I do not think so because the bezel f.e. from the 5610/5000 are not compatible and until yet there are no GW-B5000 Models in the market ...


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## HiggsBoson

harald-hans said:


> View attachment 13123833


Many congratulations, wear it in the best of health. :-!


----------



## HiggsBoson

xhenke said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments and likes on my mod!
> 
> I really really like the watch and in my opinion there's nothing to complain about, here's a wrist shot from today:
> 
> View attachment 13117141


Looks great, I'm loving the 'matte' look of the stainless steel.
Not having access to a bead blaster, I did the next best thing, I 'brushed' mine.


----------



## lentus

Just received my silver full metal square. I love it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchw

Damn it looks so amazing and i really want it, but i can't live with the weight!(That's why i sold my Frog, and it's heavier than the Frog so...).
Hopefuly there will be a lighter version soon, until then i'm still enjoying my GW-5000.
Does anyone that own it feels that it's too heavy?


----------



## lentus

watchw said:


> Damn it looks so amazing and i really want it, but i can't live with the weight!(That's why i sold my Frog, and it's heavier than the Frog so...).
> Hopefuly there will be a lighter version soon, until then i'm still enjoying my GW-5000.
> Does anyone that own it feels that it's too heavy?


i've worn stainless steel bracelet watches before, so i'm totally used to it, and i find the GMW-B5000 suuuuper comfy.


----------



## harald-hans

watchw said:


> Damn it looks so amazing and i really want it, but i can't live with the weight!(That's why i sold my Frog, and it's heavier than the Frog so...).
> Hopefuly there will be a lighter version soon, until then i'm still enjoying my GW-5000.
> Does anyone that own it feels that it's too heavy?


This was what I first thought after ordering BUT now it is the opposite ...

Because the back is DLC-coated it feels a little bit like the watch is glued together with your skin - in a positive meaning/way ...

So the watch do not move all the time and when the bracelet is shortened matching to your wrist you do not feel incommodious with the "weight" of the watch ...

P.S. sorry for my English but I hope I have descriped it as good as possible ...


----------



## Ottovonn

watchw said:


> Damn it looks so amazing and i really want it, but i can't live with the weight!(That's why i sold my Frog, and it's heavier than the Frog so...).
> Hopefuly there will be a lighter version soon, until then i'm still enjoying my GW-5000.
> Does anyone that own it feels that it's too heavy?


I'm also used to wearing heavy dive watches such as the Seiko Tunas (both 300 and 1000m models). I've worn the silver model for a few days, and I think that if it's fitted properly, the watch feels balanced and comfortable on the wrist. I think that the silver wears slightly better than the DLC model because the links that attach to the case have some slight play, allowing for the bracelet to conform to the wrist better. So, the DLC model feels a little stiffer bracelet-wise.

In comparison to both GMW models, I think the GW-5000 is more comfortable than either. That said, to reiterate, I think the silver model is very comfortable for a bracelet watch, the DLC model a little less comfortable. The coating also gives it a different feeling compared to the silver model, which feels smoother in texture.

Your mileage may vary because of personal preference and different wrist size, of course.


----------



## Ottovonn

watchw said:


> Is it possible to replace the metal bezel with a regular resin bezel? Does it fit?


I don't think so, the buttons on the GMW models are slightly larger than standard squares.


----------



## shelfcompact

spikeyadrian said:


> Looks great, I'm loving the 'matte' look of the stainless steel.
> Not having access to a bead blaster, I did the next best thing, I 'brushed' mine.


The brushed look is better honestly.
My dream version would have been brushed from the factory.

Very nice job, was it easy enough to do?


----------



## ronalddheld

I suppose it depends on how well it can fit your wrist and your tolerance for heavy watches.


----------



## HiggsBoson

shelfcompact said:


> The brushed look is better honestly.
> My dream version would have been brushed from the factory.
> 
> Very nice job, was it easy enough to do?


It was easy enough to do, just time consuming.
I had a voice in my telling me, 'don't f*** it up, don't f*** it up'! :-d


----------



## lentus

I added a zoomed in photo taken with my phone to show my miss-aligned screen.
Looks a lot worse on this photo than in real-life, but I it's bugging me.
I really don't want to return it, so my question is: is there a fix for this? is it difficult? could a competent watchmaker fix this for me?
Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress

FYI, just received a phone call from Rob at Topper, thanking me for the pre-order and they expect the watches in July.


----------



## acadian

yankeexpress said:


> FYI, just received a phone call from Rob at Topper, thanking me for the pre-order and they expect the watches in July.


expects which ones in July?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

lentus said:


> I added a zoomed in photo taken with my phone to show my miss-aligned screen.
> Looks a lot worse on this photo than in real-life, but I it's bugging me.
> I really don't want to return it, so my question is: is there a fix for this? is it difficult? could a competent watchmaker fix this for me?
> Thanks.


Where the arrows point you need to cut out and widen the gap so you can aligned the module as needed.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

The misalignment is really nothing when you take into consideration the crisp display, the digits really pop(from what I'm seeing in the photos).


----------



## yankeexpress

acadian said:


> expects which ones in July?


The silver one, at least.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Panamint

Too heavy, No. However, I was concerned about the weight as well. After getting the chrome model and having 4 links removed, I find it to have some weight to it, a bit top heavy, but find the weight easy on the wrist, comfortable even. Similar to an IWC Ingenieur 40mm I own as well. It is a perfectly put together piece, bracelet, case, clasp, bezel, crystal and display are all in synch. Highly recommended, iconic watch. I look forward to wearing it, gazing at it, has that, "wear me" quality.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## TinKnight

I just emailed Casio USA and they said our silver boy should be arriving to select Macys in 3 weeks, and then wide release in July


----------



## James142

We ought to nickname this watch "The Terminator."

Just sayin'. b-)



harald-hans said:


> View attachment 13126177


----------



## harald-hans

Yeah - this sounds very cool ...


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone have updated info on the G Shock Soho event?


----------



## shelfcompact

harald-hans said:


> View attachment 13126177


----------



## Charles89

Sneak peak... Currently doing a little photoshoot 😄


----------



## Charles89

Since everyone else has already done a review, I might as well only put up some eye candy.


----------



## MCZK

Charles89 said:


> Since everyone else has already done a review, I might as well only put up some eye candy.
> 
> View attachment 13128557


That's a whole box of joy right there! Huge congratulations!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Charles89 said:


> Since everyone else has already done a review, I might as well only put up some eye candy.
> 
> View attachment 13128551
> View attachment 13128553
> View attachment 13128555
> View attachment 13128557


Oh wow, you purchased three!!!!


----------



## LutFi

HiggsBoson said:


> Looks great, I'm loving the 'matte' look of the stainless steel.
> Not having access to a bead blaster, I did the next best thing, I 'brushed' mine.


I don't like the shining stainless steel parts. 
After saw your 'brushed' one, I'm interested.
Would you mind to share how to 'brushed' it?
If the 'brushed' method applied to shining part of GMW-B5000-TFC-1 the black one will the paint on it off?


----------



## Charles89

HiggsBoson said:


> Oh wow, you purchased three!!!!


1 for me to wear, 1 for the missus, and 1 as a spare


----------



## Indo-Padawan

eaglepowers said:


> Thought I'd share- $650 for the gold on ebay, he has 5 left.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/35th-Anniv...477539&hash=item25f4d0d002:g:NioAAOSwV21a4zxj
> 
> I hope this kind of post is ok?


@eaglepowers

It arrives today! many many thanks!!

Here is Link with Pics :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/sharing-my-small-collections-4693729.html#post46016473


----------



## Ottovonn

I wore the GMW-B5000-TFC yesterday. I wore it briefly when I got it, but the collector in me wanted to keep it sealed up. 
I can't keep a watch this nice in a box. A few wrist shots during my work break. Yes, the date is misaligned, which is unfortunate.
It wears comfortably and appears discreet. A few co-workers noticed my silver square when I wore it the other day; none noticed 
this sleek, sexy model b-) I love both GMW models -- both have their place in any square fans collection. Both pop on the wrist in their own way.


----------



## watchw

The GMW-B5000-TFC is the best looking one and I'm happy you're wearing it, I think watches are meant to be worn and not stay in boxes!
It's unfortunate that it's limited. 
Maybe they should release a non limited PVD version....


----------



## Fergfour

Sorry about the date. Is everything else lined up properly on the screen? I wonder if a replacement module would look any different?


----------



## Ottovonn

Fergfour said:


> Sorry about the date. Is everything else lined up properly on the screen? I wonder if a replacement module would look any different?


It's okay. My silver square is also misaligned. Everything else on the screen looks fine. I believe it's possible to open it up and re-align it.

It's a shame that Casio wasn't as careful with these squares, especially since fans dropped quite a bit of coin on them. I'm not that OCD, so I can live with the misalignment. I'm just glad I managed to get my mitts on one.


----------



## ronalddheld

Could it be it was aligned for QA but shifted between the factory and owner?


----------



## Fer Guzman

If anyone wants the gold one I know a store that has a couple. Message me for info.


----------



## Time4Playnow

A very cool feature of these watches is the Reminder. . You can set up to five on the watch at one time. And here are a few details about that feature once you’ve set a Reminder:

- if a Reminder is set for a particular day, when you first pick up your watch on that day, the letters “REM” appear, and FLASH, in the date window.

- Then if you press the upper-left button, the actual Reminder that you’ve named in the App will scroll through that date window! If memory serves, a single Reminder can be up to 18 characters.

- Also as many of you know, on the day that a Reminder is set for, when you press the light button, at the end of the normal light cycle, a red light will flash twice. In effect it’s a reminder of your Reminder! :-d

IMO, THIS is how a Bluetooth-enabled watch should work. It provides truly useful functions. I don’t need or want my watch to echo what is on my phone, I don’t need email notifications on my watch, etc. But the features of these B5000s are, in my opinion, truly useful, and also very cool!


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> A very cool feature of these watches is the Reminder. . You can set up to five on the watch at one time. And here are a few details about that feature once you've set a Reminder:
> 
> - if a Reminder is set for a particular day, when you first pick up your watch on that day, the letters "REM" appear in the date window.
> 
> - Then if you press the upper-left button, the actual Reminder that you've named in the App will scroll through that date window! If memory serves, a single Reminder can be up to 18 characters.
> 
> - Also as many of you know, on the day that a Reminder is set for, when you press the light button, at the end of the normal light cycle, a red light will flash twice. In effect it's a reminder of your Reminder! :-d
> 
> IMO, THIS is how a Bluetooth-enabled watch should work. It provides truly useful functions. I don't need or want my watch to echo what is on my phone, I don't need email notifications on my watch, etc. But the features of these B5000s are, in my opinion, truly useful, and also very cool!


I'm hoping Casio, at some point, puts this updated module in a reasonably-priced, resin-cased successor to the GW-M5610. Something like this would probably sell very well.


----------



## ryan93civic

GaryK30 said:


> I'm hoping Casio, at some point, puts this updated module in a reasonably-priced, resin-cased successor to the GW-M5610. Something like this would probably sell very well.


So what features do the current squares with bluetooth have?


----------



## ryan93civic

GaryK30 said:


> I'm hoping Casio, at some point, puts this updated module in a reasonably-priced, resin-cased successor to the GW-M5610. Something like this would probably sell very well.


...............


----------



## dirkpitt73

Time4Playnow said:


> A very cool feature of these watches is the Reminder. . You can set up to five on the watch at one time. And here are a few details about that feature once you've set a Reminder:
> 
> - if a Reminder is set for a particular day, when you first pick up your watch on that day, the letters "REM" appear in the date window.
> 
> - Then if you press the upper-left button, the actual Reminder that you've named in the App will scroll through that date window! If memory serves, a single Reminder can be up to 18 characters.
> 
> - Also as many of you know, on the day that a Reminder is set for, when you press the light button, at the end of the normal light cycle, a red light will flash twice. In effect it's a reminder of your Reminder! :-d
> 
> IMO, THIS is how a Bluetooth-enabled watch should work. It provides truly useful functions. I don't need or want my watch to echo what is on my phone, I don't need email notifications on my watch, etc. But the features of these B5000s are, in my opinion, truly useful, and also very cool!


I was wondering about this today and how it works. I notice the dot between day and date also blinks when there is a reminder. Do you know how to dismiss it without going into phone and turning it off? Is it designed to be on all day?

I think the location logging thing is cool too, wish they'd enable opening in Google maps though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

LutFi said:


> I don't like the shining stainless steel parts.
> After saw your 'brushed' one, I'm interested.
> Would you mind to share how to 'brushed' it?
> If the 'brushed' method applied to shining part of GMW-B5000-TFC-1 the black one will the paint on it off?


I used renovating pads, like below, to give it the brushed appearance.
I masked off the shiny parts I wanted to keep shiny and brushed the rest. 
*DO NOT* attempt to brush the limited edition TFC version, that has a DLC coating which will be ruined.


----------



## Charles89

I just went out shopping before and I saw 2 of the gold GMW-B5000TFG from 2 different stores. Can possibly hook you guys up if you want one at close to retail.


----------



## ronalddheld

Charles89 said:


> I just went out shopping before and I saw 2 of the gold GMW-B5000TFG from 2 different stores. Can possibly hook you guys up if you want one at close to retail.


People can send you PMs. What country are you in?


----------



## Charles89

ronalddheld said:


> People can send you PMs. What country are you in?


Australia, though I can probably help with transaction and postage.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Charles89 said:


> Australia, though I can probably help with transaction and postage.


Nice thing to offer to do. :-!


----------



## Charles89

HiggsBoson said:


> Nice thing to offer to do. :-!


Better f17 members getting them than scalpers!


----------



## eufrasia

my god, poor watch, so horrible looks the original way?



HiggsBoson said:


> I used renovating pads, like below, to give it the brushed appearance.
> I masked off the shiny parts I wanted to keep shiny and brushed the rest.
> *DO NOT* attempt to brush the limited edition TFC version, that has a DLC coating which will be ruined.


----------



## HiggsBoson

eufrasia said:


> mu god, poor watch, so horrible looks the original way?


I do not understand what you are trying to say here.


----------



## eufrasia

it's easy, I don't see why to change brushe tune anything...why? is not fine the watch like it is?



HiggsBoson said:


> I do not understand what you are trying to say here.


----------



## HiggsBoson

eufrasia said:


> it's easy, I don't see why to change *brushe tune anything*...why? is not fine the watch like it is?


Okay, let me try and understand, not sure what 'brushe tune anything' means, but I'll have a go....
I brushed the 'chrome' because I did not like the shiny appearance, mine was not the Gold version.
If you don't understand why I brushed it, that's fine, it's not your watch, I prefer it brushed, simple as that.
This, in my opinion, looks far better.


----------



## eufrasia

yes I see it's NOT a gold one, that I have, I just ask why do you change the look of the watch, I don't want to disturb you , this are the pictures I saw in your post



HiggsBoson said:


> Okay, let me try and understand, not sure what 'brushe tune anything' means, but I'll have a go....
> I brushed the 'chrome' because I did not like the shiny appearance, mine was not the Gold version.
> If you don't understand why I brushed it, that's fine, it's not your watch, I prefer it brushed, simple as that.


----------



## tomchicago

Can't order any more golds or DLC.



acadian said:


> expects which ones in July?


----------



## kcohS-G

eufrasia said:


> my god, poor watch, so horrible looks the original way?


James is that you? :-d :-d :-d


----------



## eufrasia

who is james? :think::think::think::think:



kcohS-G said:


> James is that you? :-d :-d :-d


----------



## watchw

Lol, I belive it's that guy with multiple accounts


----------



## eufrasia

I don't know who is James, but I prefer to chance straps anyway



watchw said:


> Lol, I belive it's that guy with multiple accounts


----------



## Ottovonn

eufrasia said:


> I don't know who is James, but I prefer to chance straps anyway


Wow. Impressive. Did you customize that strap to fit the watch? I like the look. :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Hi, everyone, remember a while back how I said Mr. Kikuo Ibe will be at Topper Jewelers? Well it's official and happening on June 23rd.

Here's what I know, alongside, in-store June 23rd, the Father of G-Shock will be there. They're also having a special event, while supplies last, if you purchase any watch featured on their website from the Master of G or MR-G collection, you'll receive a complimentary classic G-Shock DW5600-HR-1 - and autographed by Mr. Ibe himself.

Here's the promo "[[https://]]shop.topperjewelers[[.com]]/collections/kikuo-ibe-promotion"

Remove the brackets [[ ]]] and quote "

I already ordered something special for myself not an MRG but I tell Rob I'll nag him later for one 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eufrasia

yes, with a cutter I customize an old leather strap



Ottovonn said:


> Wow. Impressive. Did you customize that strap to fit the watch? I like the look. :-!


----------



## ronalddheld

Do we need a new thread on straps for the B5000s?


----------



## eufrasia

I don't know I am new on wus



ronalddheld said:


> Do we need a new thread on straps for the B5000s?


----------



## eufrasia

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/thread-gmw-b5000-straps-maybe-4704691.html



ronalddheld said:


> Do we need a new thread on straps for the B5000s?


----------



## Indo-Padawan

eufrasia said:


> I don't know who is James, but I prefer to chance straps anyway


Nice.

How long is the length and width of the strap ?


----------



## Indo-Padawan

sorry double post.

This is the advance release of GMW B5000KL .... LoL
(Kolor)


----------



## eufrasia

it's a "Normal" hirsch" 22mm



Indo-Padawan said:


> Nice.
> 
> How long is the length and width of the strap ?


----------



## SKOBR

Yessss !! 

Ordered the new Casio G-Shock GMW- B5000D-1ER.

























Bought it in Europe (Paris) for only €449 / $537 / £396

Instead of (for example) $1100 -1400 from eBay or Topper. 









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

I have 2 findings & 1 question to share.

1. In WT mode, adjust+light allow HT/WT swap. This is a HUGE PLUS for me as initially I thought app will be required. YIPEEE!!
2. adjust+receiving = bluetooth time sync on demand.
3. Time stamp/point memo - In the app it says "Short press" receiving button... but nothing happens for me... If connected, it simply disconnect with the app. anyone?


----------



## eufrasia

RCVD is the radiocontrol way, depending where you are is 6 times each day, bluetooth connection is only with phone



mtb2104 said:


> I have 2 findings & 1 question to share.
> 
> 1. In WT mode, adjust+light allow HT/WT swap. This is a HUGE PLUS for me as initially I thought app will be required. YIPEEE!!
> 2. adjust+receiving = bluetooth time sync on demand.
> 3. Time stamp/point memo - In the app it says "Short press" receiving button... but nothing happens for me... If connected, it simply disconnect with the app. anyone?


----------



## mtb2104

eufrasia said:


> RCVD is the radiocontrol way, depending where you are is 6 times each day, bluetooth connection is only with phone


haha thanks!
Just noticed that my findings were covered by manual... 

So have you managed to make a timestamp/point memo yet? I am eager to timestamp some activities.


----------



## eufrasia

point memo just to place the local time, in my way.....when you place the watch and sincronice all the others functions are automatically



mtb2104 said:


> haha thanks!
> Just noticed that my findings were covered by manual...
> 
> So have you managed to make a timestamp/point memo yet? I am eager to timestamp some activities.


----------



## eufrasia

I made that: 

push C until RCN is on the screen on the watch
open the app on the phone
go to "time and place" on the phone (on SETTING "casio gmw b5000 up right)
a menu is opened: tutorial, phone finder, watch display setting, set operation sound ... etc
on "summer time setting for home time" choice madrid (for me) on the phone
disconnect on the phone


----------



## mtb2104

Hey eufrasia,

Thanks!

Finally get it to work... the app needs to access phone GPS! hahah stupid me.
once location service turned on, pressing D (receiving) shortly will time sync+point memo automatically.


----------



## eufrasia

ok you made the synchronization FROM the watch, I made from the phone...



mtb2104 said:


> Hey eufrasia,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Finally get it to work... the app needs to access phone GPS! hahah stupid me.
> once location service turned on, pressing D (receiving) shortly will time sync+point memo automatically.


----------



## Time4Playnow

eufrasia said:


> ok you made the synchronization FROM the watch, I made from the phone...


Curious why you would do that when it's just a simple button press on the watch?? :think: Literally takes 1 second or less.


----------



## eufrasia

because ALL the settings that the watch has, date (day month or month day) 24 hours mode dst ......and a long etc



Time4Playnow said:


> Curious why you would do that when it's just a simple button press on the watch?? :think: Literally takes 1 second or less.


----------



## issey.miyake

damn those DLC onces are fire - if only 5 came to AU then I'll have to try my luck elsewhere!

I have seen those SS ones though so I'll grab one of those to tie me over


----------



## Ottovonn

I was playing with the point memo feature earlier today. It's actually pretty neat. I documented my day. 
Short press the bottom right button when your phone is synced and the watch logs your coordinates. 
I'm not sure if this feature is available if the watch is not synced.

Just to clarify: You don't have to have the app out to activate point memo. 
Press the appropriate button on the watch, and the app will log your location. You can then enter some notes later. 
I do think you need to have your watch close to your phone to get it to work.

Sunny . . .

















and later that day -- soaked.


----------



## Steelerswit

Ottovonn said:


> I was playing with the point memo feature earlier today. It's actually pretty neat. I documented my day.
> Short press the bottom right button when your phone is synced and the watch logs your coordinates.
> I'm not sure if this feature is available if the watch is not synced.
> 
> Sunny . . .
> 
> View attachment 13140813
> 
> 
> View attachment 13140817
> 
> 
> and later that day -- soaked.
> 
> View attachment 13140819
> 
> 
> View attachment 13140821


I fully expect to see one from the Soho store around noon tomorrow.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Ottovonn

Steelerswit said:


> I fully expect to see one from the Soho store around noon tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


That made me laugh out loud. :-d


----------



## Jboston

Steelerswit said:


> I fully expect to see one from the Soho store around noon tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


I did see this on Instragram just now for any New Yorkers who may be interested. But you probably have to line up an hour before the store opens to get one if it's like the last time they got some in stock.


----------



## Jose Vargas

If someone picks one up at the SoHo store tomorrow (May 16) and wants to sell I'll buy it from you this Friday. Not looking to pay more than $550, send me a PM.

QUOTE=Jboston;46053671]I did see this on Instragram just now for any New Yorkers who may be interested. But you probably have to line up an hour before the store opens to get one if it's like the last time they got some in stock.

View attachment 13140925
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Time4Playnow

Jose Vargas said:


> If someone picks one up at the SoHo store tomorrow (May 16) and wants to sell I'll buy it from you this Friday. Not looking to pay more than $550, send me a PM.
> 
> QUOTE=Jboston;46053671]I did see this on Instragram just now for any New Yorkers who may be interested. But you probably have to line up an hour before the store opens to get one if it's like the last time they got some in stock.
> 
> View attachment 13140925


[/QUOTE]

So....anyone who is able to get one is likely to have to wait in line at least an hour before the store opens... AND the retail price is $600 -- yet, you don't want to pay more than $550?? :think::think:

Maybe I'm missing something. But if I were you, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a PM...


----------



## kcohS-G

Thats what you call anti-capitalism


----------



## Charles89

Just wondering if anyone may be interested in a brand new Yoshida DLC Porter bag that came with the DLC? I'm personally keeping mine but the missus wants to get rid of her, as she doesn't need a G Shock carrying bag lol.


----------



## mtb2104

Charles89 said:


> Just wondering if anyone may be interested in a brand new Yoshida DLC Porter bag that came with the DLC? I'm personally keeping mine but the missus wants to get rid of her, as she doesn't need a G Shock carrying bag lol.


does it come with the watch? if so, YES PLS


----------



## mtb2104

sorry too excited.. duplicates


----------



## Charles89

mtb2104 said:


> does it come with the watch? if so, YES PLS


Unfortunately, there will be no watch. Although you can have 5 premium squishy cushions and a thank you card from me


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Charles89 said:


> Just wondering if anyone may be interested in a brand new Yoshida DLC Porter bag that came with the DLC? I'm personally keeping mine but the missus wants to get rid of her, as she doesn't need a G Shock carrying bag lol.


I would love an extra bag if she's not using hers? I know the watch isn't included can you PM me details? I live in the USA.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

From G-Central.

*Why you should buy a G-Shock GMW-B5000 and where to*

G-Shock, News

As the full-metal G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1 and GMW-B5000TFG-9 becomes available in North America, we counter common arguments against buying one of these historic models. You likely don't need any convincing, but in case you do&#8230;

https://www.g-central.com/why-you-should-buy-a-g-shock-gmw-b5000/


----------



## Bulldog

Squares: 30th x 2 / 35th / Steel


----------



## ronalddheld

Might have something coming, but am uncertain due to others experiences.


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> Might have something coming, but am uncertain due to others experiences.


You managed to possibly get a gold square? I'm glad.


----------



## ronalddheld

Ottovonn said:


> You managed to possibly get a gold square? I'm glad.


Until I see The box at the store, I am not saying anything.


----------



## ronalddheld

Ottovonn said:


> You managed to possibly get a gold square? I'm glad.


Until I see The box at the store, I am not saying anything.


----------



## Steelerswit

Let me correct this for you

Once it is in MY hands, I'm not saying anything.


ronalddheld said:


> Until I see The box at the store, I am not saying anything.


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Ottovonn

I understand that it's better to err on the side of caution. Still, I hope whichever model you've ordered ends up in your hands.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Take a look at this article and the first watch they mention... ;-)

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/best-new-watches-under-1000-dollar-2018


----------



## Time4Playnow

Take a look at this article and the first watch they mention... ;-)

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/best-new-watches-under-1000-dollar-2018


----------



## Charles89

Time4Playnow said:


> Take a look at this article and the first watch they mention... ;-)
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/best-new-watches-under-1000-dollar-2018


How often do you wear your TFG?


----------



## ronalddheld

Steelerswit said:


> Let me correct this for you
> 
> Once it is in MY hands, I'm not saying anything.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Sorry Steeler, not telling quite that generous to send it to you.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Charles89 said:


> How often do you wear your TFG?


That's not a fair question for a couple reasons. First I haven't had the gold for very long at all. But also, I've only had the TFC for 1 week and wear that one every chance I get. Ask me this again in 6 months.


----------



## Charles89

Time4Playnow said:


> That's not a fair question for a couple reasons. First I haven't had the gold for very long at all. But also, I've only had the TFC for 1 week and wear that one every chance I get. Ask me this again in 6 months.


Totally understandable, as I haven't even resized my gold one myself for wearing.


----------



## ronalddheld

A good question; if you have any two of three, do you wear one and try to keep the other in need mint condition?


----------



## Time4Playnow

ronalddheld said:


> A good question; if you have any two of three, do you wear one and try to keep the other in need mint condition?


"Any two of three"? :-s I'm a little confused by the question. Do you mean if we have more than 1 of the same model?

Anyway, I have 1 DLC, 1 silver, and 1 gold. I understand that some collectors buy one to wear and 1 for "spare," but I buy all of my watches to wear.

I do know off the bat that the gold won't get as much wear as the other two. Simple reason being, most of the time I don't need or want to wear a gold watch.

I expect my silver will get the most wear, followed closely by the DLC. (I think of my silver as more the "daily wear" watch) The DLC should resist scratches very well, so it should continue to look amazing for a very long time. I already ordered a replacement bezel for the silver, so sometime way down the road I can make it look like-new again. I might even buy a silver band eventually, and as someone suggested, get a spare band and bezel bead-blasted. Might be a nice change once in awhile.


----------



## ronalddheld

I meant if you have only two different watches, between Silver ,Gold,DLC.


----------



## ronalddheld

ronalddheld said:


> Might have something coming, but am uncertain due to others experiences.


Hopefully know more next week.
I wonder how many shipments will happen in June?


----------



## ryan93civic

In this video she mentions sapphire crystal. That is not true right?


----------



## Charles89

ronalddheld said:


> A good question; if you have any two of three, do you wear one and try to keep the other in need mint condition?


I have the DLC and gold, I definitely wear the DLC more, purely due to the fact that DLC is probably more durable and the gold is fingerprint magnet lol.

My gold is probably just for collection purpose, closest thing to Kikuo Ibe's 24k gold project.

If I was to make any one of the GMW-B5000's into a daily, I'd probably buy a silver to do that, since it's the least limited of all, while it still have the band.

OR, I could buy a spare silver band and bezel, put it onto the gold, that might look nice.


----------



## Jose Vargas

I've noticed they're continually being released so I'm not concerned about supply.

So....anyone who is able to get one is likely to have to wait in line at least an hour before the store opens... AND the retail price is $600 -- yet, you don't want to pay more than $550?? :think::think:

Maybe I'm missing something. But if I were you, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a PM...[/QUOTE]


----------



## ronalddheld

Are we effectively done with collecting these watches new?


----------



## Joakim Agren

ronalddheld said:


> Are we effectively done with collecting these watches new?


Done? G-Shockolitis have a strong grip here, I do not even know what done means anymore...:rodekaart Where do we find the strength dude?:rodekaart










:-d:-d:-d


----------



## ronalddheld

Not Gs in general just the Gold and DLC.


----------



## dirkpitt73

I sure hope not. Maybe June will bring a handful of DLCs, Casio has to be holding some in reserve for events and such. I'm not giving up hope yet!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

dirkpitt73 said:


> I sure hope not. Maybe June will bring a handful of DLCs, Casio has to be holding some in reserve for events and such. I'm not giving up hope yet!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I would bet on it also. Follow Mr. Ibe around on his upcoming U.S. trip, and you might get lucky! ;-) Bound to be some DLCs tagging along with him...


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe Ibe-san will bring some DLC with him. Possibly a rarer version of the B5000??


----------



## Charles89

Well.... I was way too distracted by the TFC, didn't think about the Kolor B5000KL. Asked my AD if they can get some of the KL, was told all 700 were sold in the pre-sale... Ah wells, can't have them all.


----------



## ronalddheld

Gs are like Pokémon, gotta have them all???


----------



## Ottovonn

Charles89 said:


> Well.... I was way too distracted by the TFC, didn't think about the Kolor B5000KL. Asked my AD if they can get some of the KL, was told all 700 were sold in the pre-sale... Ah wells, can't have them all.


Wow! Holy crap. I didn't even have a chance this time. I had no idea they were already up for pre-order. :-(


----------



## Charles89

Ottovonn said:


> Wow! Holy crap. I didn't even have a chance this time. I had no idea they were already up for pre-order. :-(


Yeah... Neither... But then again, the DLC was never officially announced when "pre-order" started...

I think people must have started pre-ordering them the same time as the DLCs.

Though I think the demand on the DLC would have been greater.


----------



## Falco 67

Arrived yesterday, amazing ;-):


----------



## Jboston

I'm loving this thing. Still in the honeymoon phase, but I'm starting to think that this is THE watch.


----------



## Ottovonn

Jboston said:


> I'm loving this thing. Still in the honeymoon phase, but *I'm starting to think that this is THE watch*.
> 
> View attachment 13161213


I've heard that line far too often (and have even said it myself) :-d


----------



## shelfcompact

Time4Playnow said:


> I would bet on it also. Follow Mr. Ibe around on his upcoming U.S. trip, and you might get lucky! ;-) Bound to be some DLCs tagging along with him...





ronalddheld said:


> Maybe Ibe-san will bring some DLC with him. Possibly a rarer version of the B5000??


I asked my local watch dealer if perhaps the upcoming G-Shock event with Mr. Ibe will bring some DLC models for purchase. Perhaps for first come first serve.
He stated no, all 3 he had received were pre-ordered and sold before the event, and no more are coming with them.

The gold is also just about gone everywhere and won't be coming back.


----------



## Ottovonn

I'm finally getting enough sun to get these watches fully charged. Their batteries, according to the app, have been slightly depleted since I bought them. The DLC reached max capacity a day or two ago, but dropped a little, so I'm hoping they get fully charged. Here they are suntanning with a G-Shock 35th bandana underneath them (got it from Macy's for purchasing a DW-6935 for my sister).


----------



## lazk

Got the Silver coming but looked everywhere (I know of online) to get a Gold at retail. Any help of where I could call or get one, I would greatly appreciate it. Been a lurker on the forum for awhile but decided I better join. Please DM, if you can help! Thanks!


----------



## willydribble

finding one at list probably is not going to happen ,even some authorized dealers have been marking them up .sadly it seems dlc and gold are all gone only if you pay a premium you will get one now .at least you have silver im still waiting for mine to arrive :roll:


----------



## ronalddheld

Do we even know if anything but Silver will be delivered to ADs from now on?


----------



## Ottovonn

If you guys know anyone living in Thailand, you can have him or her sign up for a lottery and potentially win all three: gold, silver, and DLC in a nice Porter bag. More information at G-Central. It's probably the long shots of long shots. :-d

*edit*

And by win -- I think you win a chance at buying them.


----------



## ronalddheld

Ottovonn said:


> If you guys know anyone living in Thailand, you can have him or her sign up for a lottery and potentially win all three: gold, silver, and DLC in a nice Porter bag. More information at G-Central. It's probably the long shots of long shots. :-d


I did a decade plus ago,but he is no longer with us.


----------



## Ottovonn

^

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Keoni.

so... question... what does "AD" mean here?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Keoni. said:


> so... question... what does "AD" mean here?


Authorized dealer. Contrasts with gray market (legitimate watches generally without manufacturer warranty) and black market (illegal).


----------



## ronalddheld

Something has appeared. I will try to take a picture tomorrow. Probably no need for unboxing or a separate thread from the counting ones?


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> Something has appeared. I will try to take a picture tomorrow. Probably no need for unboxing or a separate thread from the counting ones?


Feel free to create your own thread or post it in any of the current threads. Congrats on whichever square arrived. 

And post it any of the counting threads if you like.


----------



## ronalddheld

Will at least post in the counting thread.


----------



## Jboston

Rocked the gold square at Alinea tonight. Sorry for the crappy pics. The lighting was tough but the food was amazing.


----------



## Steelerswit

saw this in the public forum, almost blasphemy to post a G there....thats why i do~

im sure the food was good, but every time i go upscale, i need a hoagie stop on the way home cause i will be hungry soon. 

ps, #84 great snag.


----------



## ronalddheld

Y


Steelerswit said:


> saw this in the public forum, almost blasphemy to post a G there....thats why i do~
> 
> im sure the food was good, but every time i go upscale, i need a hoagie stop on the way home cause i will be hungry soon.
> 
> ps, #84 great snag.


Need extra food wearing a heavy watch?


----------



## Steelerswit

ronalddheld said:


> Y
> Need extra food wearing a heavy watch?


No, smaller portions spread out over the evening. Then I want something substantial later. Fine dining is ambiance and taste. Not knocking it, just need that fat dumb and happy feeling. Man splained on the sofa doing an Al Bundy hand in the belt "ahh".

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Jboston

Steelerswit said:


> saw this in the public forum, almost blasphemy to post a G there....thats why i do~
> 
> im sure the food was good, but every time i go upscale, i need a hoagie stop on the way home cause i will be hungry soon.
> 
> ps, #84 great snag.


Thanks, that's totally why I posted it over on the public forum too &#55357;&#56832;.

Usually I do walk away pretty hungry from these type of meals, but I was actually pretty darn full after this one.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

double post. sorry


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Update Info

GMW B5000KL - Kolor Edition

Will be released on 7 July 2018 - MSR Price is set at 70k Yen

Source :
https://www.g-central.com/kolor-x-g-shock-gmw-b5000kl-limited-edition-gold-and-black/

Update: 
The GMW-B5000KL has a list price of ¥70,000 JPY plus tax and will be released on July 7, 2018 at the Kolor store in Minamiaoyama, Tokyo. 
Advanced orders will be available, with more information to be announced at Kolor.jp and instagram.com/kolorofficial.


----------



## lazk

I completely agree about the Gold being sold out, but a few pages back I saw where guys mentioned they know were one or two are located and hoping they still might be there. I will definitely throw in a finders fees for the G-Shock GMWB5000TFG-9.

I did find the Silver for Pre-order and delivery would be Feb. 2019!!. haha CRAZY!!!

I am located in TN and not many shops that even know or carry limited G-Shock watches like this. Most look at me like I am crazy. If anyone is wanting the information about the Silver pre-order, DM me but they do require a deposit and almost a year wait. 

I am determined to find a Gold for close to retail. They have to be out there. Enjoy the board!


----------



## Charles89

lazk said:


> I completely agree about the Gold being sold out, but a few pages back I saw where guys mentioned they know were one or two are located and hoping they still might be there. I will definitely throw in a finders fees for the G-Shock GMWB5000TFG-9.
> 
> I did find the Silver for Pre-order and delivery would be Feb. 2019!!. haha CRAZY!!!
> 
> I am located in TN and not many shops that even know or carry limited G-Shock watches like this. Most look at me like I am crazy. If anyone is wanting the information about the Silver pre-order, DM me but they do require a deposit and almost a year wait.
> 
> I am determined to find a Gold for close to retail. They have to be out there. Enjoy the board!


I saw a couple in Australia in shops, but the retail price here is much higher than the US retail price, and after conversion and postage, you'd be looking at close to what eBay is demanding unfortunately...


----------



## Charles89

Indo-Padawan said:


> Update Info
> 
> GMW B5000KL - Kolor Edition
> 
> Will be released on 7 July 2018 - MSR Price is set at 70k Yen
> 
> Source :
> https://www.g-central.com/kolor-x-g-shock-gmw-b5000kl-limited-edition-gold-and-black/
> 
> Update:
> The GMW-B5000KL has a list price of ¥70,000 JPY plus tax and will be released on July 7, 2018 at the Kolor store in Minamiaoyama, Tokyo.
> Advanced orders will be available, with more information to be announced at Kolor.jp and instagram.com/kolorofficial.


Yeah, I saw that. Kinda considering flying to Tokyo to pick up a couple haha. The cost of flight and watch might end up being cheaper than buying it after release with the added scalper mark up.


----------



## aalin13

Charles89 said:


> I saw a couple in Australia in shops, but the retail price here is much higher than the US retail price, and after conversion and postage, you'd be looking at close to what eBay is demanding unfortunately...


Yeah I saw one in Melbourne over the weekend, very nice, and I'll eventually get one, but not at the price they are charging here. Since the silver one is not limited, I'll wait awhile for the prices to come down a little. Might pick it up on my next trip to Japan.


----------



## Charles89

aalin13 said:


> Yeah I saw one in Melbourne over the weekend, very nice, and I'll eventually get one, but not at the price they are charging here. Since the silver one is not limited, I'll wait awhile for the prices to come down a little. Might pick it up on my next trip to Japan.


Ah, I was meaning the gold one. As it is limited, don't think the price will go below $1050AUD. While yes, it is the exact reason why I didn't buy the silver one.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Update for GMW B5000 1JF
To be released on (around) June 2018
MSRP is set at 54,000 Yen

Source Link: 
????!!?????????GMW-B5000?????G-SHOCK ????????? ? ????????????


----------



## kingdrew

Indo-Padawan said:


> Update for GMW B5000 1JF
> To be released on (around) June 2018
> MSRP is set at 54,000 Yen
> 
> Source Link:
> ????!!?????????GMW-B5000?????G-SHOCK ????????? ? ????????????
> 
> View attachment 13177887
> 
> 
> View attachment 13177891


that looks awesome!

on another note, my Gold just arrived!








I have a 2nd one coming on Friday that I don't know what to do with yet. Maybe just keep it boxed for awhile.


----------



## watchw

I need this one with positive display. 


Indo-Padawan said:


> Update for GMW B5000 1JF
> To be released on (around) June 2018
> MSRP is set at 54,000 Yen
> 
> Source Link:
> ????!!?????????GMW-B5000?????G-SHOCK ????????? ? ????????????
> 
> View attachment 13177887
> 
> 
> View attachment 13177891


----------



## acadian

watchw said:


> I need this one with positive display.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## mtb2104

Buy the straps?


----------



## lentus

I've had my watch for over 3 weeks now, and I think I am past the honeymoon phase with it.
I gotta say I absolutely love this watch. I think this will be THE watch on my wrist for many years to come.

I do have a question to you guys. Does anyone know if you can turn off the auto bluetooth time sync with your phone?
I'd prefer to only have the radio, atomic clock syncing at night.


----------



## JusticeG

lentus said:


> I've had my watch for over 3 weeks now, and I think I am past the honeymoon phase with it.
> I gotta say I absolutely love this watch. I think this will be THE watch on my wrist for many years to come.
> 
> I do have a question to you guys. Does anyone know if you can turn off the auto bluetooth time sync with your phone?
> I'd prefer to only have the radio, atomic clock syncing at night.


I don't think you can switch off that function. What about just switching off BT on your phone? Also, if you use an Iphone and the app does not run permanently in the background, it will not sync.


----------



## MCZK

watchw said:


> I need this one with positive display.


Yeah, I'd have to see this one for real before dropping ¥54k on a neg display. Hopefully the STN will be a big improvement on Casio's usual offerings.


----------



## MCZK

Duplicate post (there’s some strange stuff going on with the WUS database at the moment)


----------



## Time4Playnow

lentus said:


> I've had my watch for over 3 weeks now, and I think I am past the honeymoon phase with it.
> I gotta say I absolutely love this watch. I think this will be THE watch on my wrist for many years to come.
> 
> I do have a question to you guys. Does anyone know if you can turn off the auto bluetooth time sync with your phone?
> I'd prefer to only have the radio, atomic clock syncing at night.


Yes, you can turn off that auto-Bluetooth time sync. Just connect your watch to the app, then go into the settings menu. (That little gear-shaped icon on the upper right) There is definitely an option in there to turn off the auto-sync.

Just out of curiosity, why don't you want it doing any syncing via Bluetooth? :think: Is it just because you don't want to have BT running on your phone?


----------



## watchw




----------



## powerband

watchw said:


>


My wife has a SubC and she, not being aware of its significance or care about what it costed me, has subjected this watch to all kinds of WIS horror, leaving wounds and scars that would make Anakin Skywalker look pretty in his lava pit. Yet, there's an incredibly tough look and appeal to her watch now that it never had when it came out of the box.

I would assume this Square will look the same... and in fact even more natural in its scar-filled suit of metal armor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, you can turn off that auto-Bluetooth time sync. Just connect your watch to the app, then go into the settings menu. (That little gear-shaped icon on the upper right) There is definitely an option in there to turn off the auto-sync.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why don't you want it doing any syncing via Bluetooth? :think: Is it just because you don't want to have BT running on your phone?


There appears to be much Bluetooth-phobia on F17. Didn't understand it then, don't understand it now.


----------



## Ottovonn

watchw said:


>


Oh my goodness! He put the watch on sand! :O

I think it's awesome he's wearing it and enjoying it. I have admittedly been babying mine, but I'm getting used to the idea of wearing it without concern.


----------



## acadian

Hmmmm what do we have here


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> Hmmmm what do we have here
> 
> View attachment 13197677


Pretty cool, but the display looks wrong. For example, no rectangle around the date and the PM indicator is different.


----------



## HiggsBoson

acadian said:


> Hmmmm what do we have here
> 
> View attachment 13197677


Brushed, matt black case & bracelet, now that's what I call a good looking watch!
Not liking the negative display though.


----------



## watchw

They ruined it with the negative display...


----------



## acadian

I agree about the negative display. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

acadian said:


> I agree about the negative display.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 me too.


----------



## g-addict

Looks nice, I was thinking there would probably be a black IP model. Remember this is a STN LCD. Not sure how it will look at this size, but I've seen digital Pro Treks with negative STN LCD display and they look a lot better than the normal negative LCDs.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

acadian said:


> Hmmmm what do we have here
> 
> View attachment 13197677


Nice. The font size seems bigger now.

I like. :-!


----------



## Fergfour

Supposedly they will have matte finishes. I wouldn't get too excited about the negative being any different than what we're used to. These were from the Timeless facebook page:


----------



## Ottovonn

I don't think the watch is ruined . . . but think of the possibilities fellas! This watch could allow folks who've been looking for DLCs the chance to create a working man's DLC watch. Swap out the case of this new black model with a silver model and voila! Positive display working man's GMW-B5000TFC!


----------



## acadian

I'm also a bit worried about the durability of this matte black coating. I trust DLC as it's one of the toughest finishes/coatings out there, anything else has always been sub par. Example - man PVD processes used on watches these days simply doesn't last.


----------



## Charles89

A bit surprised that they already planned to release a black/dark version of the B5000 right after the launch of the DLCs.

IMO they didn't allow enough time to build more demand and anticipation for a darker version. Be interested to see how the matte versions look in real life.

Feels like the full metal B5000 in different variations will now come thick and fast.


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> I'm also a bit worried about the durability of this matte black coating. I trust DLC as it's one of the toughest out there, anything else has always been sub par. Example - man PVD processes used on watches these days simply doesn't last.


I share your sentiment. Since this watch is likely ion coated or PVD coated, it may not be as durable as the TFC model. It's why I generally avoid coated watches. DLC, in my experience with the GW-5000, has not let me down.


----------



## Ottovonn

Charles89 said:


> A bit surprised that they already planned to release a black/dark version of the B5000 right after the launch of the DLCs.
> 
> IMO they didn't allow enough time to build more demand and anticipation for a darker version. Be interested to see how the matte versions look in real life.
> 
> Feels like the full metal B5000 in different variations will now come thick and fast.


Do you think Casio is trying to bank in on the demand for DLCs? They may be saturating the market with too many new full metals too quickly.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> Do you think Casio is trying to bank in on the demand for DLCs? They may be saturating the market with too many new full metals too quickly.


The Matt Black version won't be as rare, or sought after, as the 35th Anniversary DLC though.
I think the DLC will still be a very special watch. ;-)


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Look forward for GMW-B5000GD-9 on November

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1-gmw-b5000gd-9/


----------



## R. Frank

The first full metal shots always look so terrible . Can't wait to see the promo shots. These will look so nice in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Dig the black!
And will switch the heart over from the silver.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Indo-Padawan said:


> Look forward for GMW-B5000GD-9 on November
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1-gmw-b5000gd-9/
> 
> View attachment 13198489


I'd buy the matte black one and swap the module from my GMW-B5000.
I would then have the best of both world, matte black & positive display! :-!


----------



## Charles89

Ottovonn said:


> Do you think Casio is trying to bank in on the demand for DLCs? They may be saturating the market with too many new full metals too quickly.


Definitely, they KNOW the demand the DLC had. Now they are trying to push out more regular releases.

In which, that may ease some of the DLC demand, in which therefore, price will stop or appreciate slower.

While it may not stop the DLC from being special, but IMO would be less in demand considering the price of it now, and everyone who couldn't get the DLC will just settle for a matte black.

In saying so, until official release news, those matte versions could well be a part of the final 35th wave (though I doubt) and be limited, not sure. IMO, Casio will try to cash in big time with these popular full metal models in the coming years, leading up to the 40th anniversary, then release the best of the best square - the B5000 titanium.


----------



## mleok

The negative display perhaps makes sense with the black version, but it doesn't seem to work so well in the gold case.


----------



## Byron2701

Depends on which coating they will use for the black color. Had a GW-2000BD which I sold a colleague and the clasp is nearly blank stainless steel after 2 years wearing in the office. Even my GW-2500BD shows wear though I really try to avoid hard surfaces (which reduces the durability of a G to absurdity)

Also I really don't understand why Casio is so in love with the negative display. IMO only a few like them (as also can be seen in comments here).


----------



## Byron2701

Double post


----------



## EddieJT

I thought I liked the negative display, until I got a positive display. I then wondered how I ever put up with the neg.


----------



## tomchicago

Why they keep pushing the negative display?


----------



## Ottovonn

Charles89 said:


> Definitely, they KNOW the demand the DLC had. Now they are trying to push out more regular releases.
> 
> In which, that may ease some of the DLC demand, in which therefore, price will stop or appreciate slower.
> 
> While it may not stop the DLC from being special, but IMO would be less in demand considering the price of it now, and everyone who couldn't get the DLC will just settle for a matte black.
> 
> In saying so, until official release news, those matte versions could well be a part of the final 35th wave (though I doubt) and be limited, not sure. IMO, Casio will try to cash in big time with these popular full metal models in the coming years, leading up to the 40th anniversary, then release the best of the best square - the *B5000 titanium*.


The holy grail of square grails. I've seriously been wanting such a watch since 2014, about when I gave up on the GW-T5030 lol


----------



## Rgootee

But I love negative. display la


----------



## Rgootee

Oh No! they are gone from the pre oder page at Timeless Lux. :---(
Hope they show up again
Anywhere else can i make another pre order?:-s


----------



## DanielGoh

Ya. They are gone so quickly. Anyone knows if these are regular production, limited or exclusive through Timeless Lux only?


----------



## Indo-Padawan

This is planned for November 2018 release

Many other Asian (HK/JPN) retailers would open their pre-order 1 month in advance. 

We have yet to know whether these would be limited edition or not, however I assumed that they would open it around October 2018

Just sharing my 2 cents.


----------



## dowlf

Ottovonn said:


> The holy grail of square grails. I've seriously been wanting such a watch since 2014, about when I gave up on the GW-T5030 lol


I'm going to start saving a chunk of change now so I will be ready if the day comes they do release a holy grail of square grails.


----------



## g-addict

I would try to give it a chance and view it in person rather than making any final judgments based on a bad Facebook photo.



Fergfour said:


> Supposedly they will have matte finishes. I wouldn't get too excited about the negative being any different than what we're used to. These were from the Timeless facebook page:


----------



## luth_ukail

All this scarce are to no end. I'll have to be content with my F91 until the matte is coming to all asian market and that i can buy one as i want to whenever i like. Man what a watch!

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/casio-g-shock-gmwb5000-full-metal-gold-review


----------



## banderor

acadian & ronald - Forgive me guys, I couldn't resist ;-)

















_Pics from Walmart's website_


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


>


This was a great video. Honestly, it made me slightly regret flipping the gold square. It looks really nice on his wrist. I definitely agree that the Full Metal Squares -- with all their overt bling -- are fun to wear. This is coming from a guy who prefers much more understated watches.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


>


I enjoyed the video it's exactly how i feel about this gold model...I don't like wearing it all the time but there are days I want that gold on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgootee

banderor said:


> acadian & ronald - Forgive me guys, I couldn't resist ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13221807
> 
> 
> View attachment 13221809
> 
> 
> _Pics from Walmart's website_


LOL yeah i think for the none g shock people it will look the same as GMW5000 b-)


----------



## Ottovonn

Rgootee said:


> LOL yeah i think for the none g shock people it will look the same as GMW5000 b-)


It's already happened to me. A month or two ago, I was wearing my silver square and browsing G-Shocks at Macy's. The guy behind the counter complimented me on my watch, then said they were selling others like mine, pointing at the swiveling display full of gold and silver affordable Casios, A158w-looking models, I think.


----------



## Rgootee

Ottovonn said:


> It's already happened to me. A month or two ago, I was wearing my silver square and browsing G-Shocks at Macy's. The guy behind the counter complimented me on my watch, then said they were selling others like mine, pointing at the swiveling display full of gold and silver affordable Casios, A158w-looking models, I think.


So we can expect GMW 5000 " PINK GOLD " to come soon b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Ottovonn

Rgootee said:


> So we can expect GMW 5000 " PINK GOLD " to come soon b-)b-)b-)


I think I'd wear that -- maybe not on a near daily basis, probably rarely -- but for when I'm feeling bold. It'd be a fun piece to wear, just like the gold square.

*edit*

I looked up pink gold . . . Maybe on really, really rare occasions I'd wear it LOL


----------



## ronalddheld

Wore my Gold out for the first time. I think it will end up as a special occasion watch.


----------



## jackcarls0n

Just got my new gold GMWB5000TFG-9 from Zumeiz. Love the watch. It is a fun watch for sure.

The gold doesn't scratch as easily as a Rolex gold watch does. I love the bling and it is a really good watch. The bracelet feels comfortable and has good amount of play.

The features are really good and simple. Love the square shape. It's a keeper.

The Hodinkee article was nice.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgootee

ronalddheld said:


> Wore my Gold out for the first time. I think it will end up as a special occasion watch.


Yeah Too much Attractive ! b-)b-)


----------



## K-Kirk

I just was able to purchase the gold model for $600...they shipped it already and should be here by Friday at latest - looking forward to getting it.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Question for the group on radio sync with this watch. Mine was syncing regularly via BT for a long time but stopped recently. I've had this happen in the past and removing the watch from the app and re-syncing fixed it. Now it's not able to auto BT sync or with the lower right button press unless I have the app open (Pixel 2 / Android Oreo). So my question is about radio syncing. In the manual it says: "The watch will normally not perform auto signal receive while it is paired with a phone. However, auto receive will be performed if there is no connection between the watch and phone for more than one day." - so in theory, my watch should be radio syncing if I don't manually BT sync it, right? How can you tell if this happens, will it still say "RCVD"?


----------



## fcnghkkc

Indo-Padawan said:


> This is planned for November 2018 release
> 
> Many other Asian (HK/JPN) retailers would open their pre-order 1 month in advance.
> 
> We have yet to know whether these would be limited edition or not, however I assumed that they would open it around October 2018
> 
> Just sharing my 2 cents.


In HK it's sold out or selling at a premium if there are stock. Japan gets the mother load. Check the local brick and mortar shops in Japan they have more stock.


----------



## Barbes

Mine took several days off Bluetooth synch before it synced by radio, but it finally did. It will show “rcvd.”


----------



## Barbes

Double Post.


----------



## mtb2104

just bought another 2 for friends


----------



## dirkpitt73

Thanks, good to know - you have to leave automatic time adjustment on in the app though, right? Even for radio syncing to work?



Barbes said:


> Mine took several days off Bluetooth synch before it synced by radio, but it finally did. It will show "rcvd."


----------



## Byron2701

dirkpitt73 said:


> Thanks, good to know - you have to leave automatic time adjustment on in the app though, right? Even for radio syncing to work?


Acc. to manual not only BT, also radio signal is deactivated if Receiving is OFF. This is also written in the app under the switch where you can turn automatic time adjustment ON/OFF


----------



## Sid_Mac

mtb2104 said:


> just bought another 2 for friends


Where did you buy yours?


----------



## Sid_Mac

mtb2104 said:


> just bought another 2 for friends [/QUOTE
> 
> I've not been able to find even one in person or online to buy.


----------



## ronalddheld

Has anyone checked their watch for a firmware update?


----------



## eufrasia

just take out the app from the phone, put the bt in the phone in NO, and on the night between 0:00 and 5:00 you will see rcvt on the watch



dirkpitt73 said:


> Question for the group on radio sync with this watch. Mine was syncing regularly via BT for a long time but stopped recently. I've had this happen in the past and removing the watch from the app and re-syncing fixed it. Now it's not able to auto BT sync or with the lower right button press unless I have the app open (Pixel 2 / Android Oreo). So my question is about radio syncing. In the manual it says: "The watch will normally not perform auto signal receive while it is paired with a phone. However, auto receive will be performed if there is no connection between the watch and phone for more than one day." - so in theory, my watch should be radio syncing if I don't manually BT sync it, right? How can you tell if this happens, will it still say "RCVD"?


----------



## Byron2701

ronalddheld said:


> Has anyone checked their watch for a firmware update?


I tried it last week -> app said latest version

But: never touch a running system ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld

Wore my Gold out for several hours and got no comments!


----------



## copperjohn

Sid_Mac said:


> mtb2104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just bought another 2 for friends [/QUOTE
> 
> I've not been able to find even one in person or online to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Dillard's nearby, ours carries both versions, stainless and gold tone.
Click to expand...


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Ottovonn said:


> I had a big grin on my face when I opened my box from Topper and saw the GMW-b5000. I've never teared up seeing a new watch before though. It was touching seeing how a watch can elicit such happy emotions, especially since the watch reminded him of his childhood.
> 
> For those who are curious, this is the video:


----------
UPDATE:
New video from same guy, this time with the GMW-B5000-1. This guy is cool, the music and text commentary during the video is quality entertainment. 




Check out his nunchaku training clips!


----------



## Ottovonn

tommy.arashikage said:


> ----------
> UPDATE:
> New video from same guy, this time with the GMW-B5000-1. This guy is cool, the music and text commentary during the video is quality entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out his nunchaku training clips!


Thank you for sharing, tommy!

The video highlights how nice the negative display looks in real life. And the guy's commentary and reaction definitely adds to the entertainment value. I may add this piece to my collection.


----------



## mtb2104

tommy.arashikage said:


> ----------
> UPDATE:
> New video from same guy, this time with the GMW-B5000-1. This guy is cool, the music and text commentary during the video is quality entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out his nunchaku training clips!


I love that music!! So..... refreshing! Reminds me when I was a kid


----------



## Rgootee

Yeah Thanks a lot Tommy this video is a nice show
my wallet is shaking again :-do|


----------



## Ottovonn

Rgootee said:


> Yeah Thanks a lot Tommy this video is a nice show
> my wallet is shaking again :-do|


Mine too! I've been browsing eBay . . . Anyone know where we can get this model for a good price? They're going for around 600 on eBay.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Ottovonn said:


> Mine too! I've been browsing eBay . . . Anyone know where we can get this model for a good price? They're going for around 600 on eBay.


Available for pre-order from Topper Jewelers for $400usd, but will have to wait until stateside release date:
https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/all-watches/products/g-shock-gmwb5000-1-deposit


----------



## Ottovonn

tommy.arashikage said:


> Available for pre-order from Topper Jewelers for $400usd, but will have to wait until stateside release date:
> https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/all-watches/products/g-shock-gmwb5000-1-deposit


Thank you for the link, tommy! I don't mind waiting a bit. I was close to buying it from an eBay seller, but I'd rather get it closer to retail price, so I just pre-ordered from Topper's (I did it quickly, so I wouldn't forget). I pre-ordered the first silver GMW from Rob at Topper's and it was a really pleasant transaction.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Thank you for sharing, tommy!
> 
> The video highlights how nice the negative display looks in real life. And the guy's commentary and reaction definitely adds to the entertainment value. I may add this piece to my collection.


Yes thanks for that video Tommy - it really shows how nice the negative display looks on that watch. I personally prefer my band and bezels to match so this reference isn't for me, but I'm really interested in the black IP version if it ever comes out.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Thank you for the link, tommy! I don't mind waiting a bit. I was close to buying it from an eBay seller, but I'd rather get it closer to retail price, so I just pre-ordered from Topper's (I did it quickly, so I wouldn't forget). I pre-ordered the first silver GMW from Rob at Topper's and it was a really pleasant transaction.


attaboy!

if I recall correctly - the G-Shock rep said they should be here sometime in December? The rep was also mentioning that they are completely out of the silver ones and don't expect any more until late this year.

I really want the matte black one now.


----------



## Rgootee

acadian said:


> Yes thanks for that video Tommy - it really shows how nice the negative display looks on that watch. I personally prefer my band and bezels to match so this reference isn't for me, but I'm really interested in the black IP version if it ever comes out.


If correct the GOLD AND BLACK reverse will come out this Nov. It 's a long waiting but good for wallet recovery :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> attaboy!
> 
> if I recall correctly - the G-Shock rep said they should be here sometime in December? The rep was also mentioning that they are completely out of the silver ones and don't expect any more until late this year.
> 
> I really want the matte black one now.


I also like my bezels and band to match, but this looks pretty nice. I'm wondering if the strap would make it comparable to the GW-5000 as a daily wear. I like bracelet watches, but I find myself babying them too much. Resin is more my style.

Oh man! December! That's a long way away, but well-timed for the holidays haha

I can wait though. I have a lot of cool stuff to enjoy at the moment. Are the matte black models coming in around the same time?

*edit*

Just saw rgootee's post. November release!


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I also like my bezels and band to match, but this looks pretty nice. I'm wondering if the strap would make it comparable to the GW-5000 as a daily wear. I like bracelet watches, but I find myself babying them too much. Resin is more my style.
> 
> Oh man! December! That's a long way away, but well-timed for the holidays haha
> 
> I can wait though. I have a lot of cool stuff to enjoy at the moment. Are the matte black models coming in around the same time?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Just saw rgootee's post. November release!


I did get to try the watch on at the Topper event and it was really comfortable. The band is very supple, just like the GW-5000 and as seen in the video Tommy linked, it hugs your wrist a bit better since there are no fixed end links.

I feel the same way about bracelets vs bands. I have a few watches on Combi bracelets and they are soooo comfortable, but I hate how the black metal links & clasp scratches so darn easily.

Since that post from Timeless Luxury and THIS post - I haven't heard any news about these. Yes it says November release, but I'm surprised we haven't heard more hype about them.


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Update Info

Kolor Edition - GMW B5000KL

They announced it, and set the rules for queuing and purchasing (in Japanese language)

kolor / news / G-SHOCK by kolor, START on JULY 7 Pre-release Information


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Update Info

Kolor Edition - GMW B5000KL

They announced it, and set the rules for queuing and purchasing (in Japanese language)

kolor / news / G-SHOCK by kolor, START on JULY 7 Pre-release Information


----------



## SKOBR

Just received mine today. 
Really great watch. 
Bought it in France for only €449.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgootee

wow really nice deal la


----------



## guyinwatch

Both fresh out of the box. Decision time approaching.


----------



## Ottovonn

guyinwatch said:


> Both fresh out of the box. Decision time approaching.


Keep the gold!

(Unlike me ?)


----------



## banderor

This morning I shared this YouTuber's unboxing video of GMW-B5000D-1 on the Negative Display thread. Thought I'd share his video of unboxing the full metal version on this thread. His buying experience in Singapore is fun. Can you imagine how nice it would be to live near a city with a G-Factory store? And, as Bruce Lee might say, this video has "emotional content." Hope you enjoy it! b-)


----------



## guyinwatch

Ottovonn said:


> Keep the gold!
> 
> (Unlike me &#55357;&#56877


The negative display on the 5035a is not doing it for me and i don't see it ever happening. I have a silver on its way to me in August, allegedly. Sticking with the gold, but i haven't worn a gold watch ever, so it may be out the door as well. Just not my thing. 
I never wanted a digital until after I handled a silver square. The first one i had was a straight-up, for-profit flip, but it made me rethink my outright rejection of digital watches. I ordered another from the same company immediately, but my delivery date has been pushed from mid-June, to July and now August. Starting to feel like I may not see that one.


----------



## Keoni.

Just got a GMW-B1000-1 today. But I can't figure out how to disable the Bluetooth. I want to enable it only when I want to sync it with my phone.


----------



## Byron2701

Keoni. said:


> Just got a GMW-B1000-1 today. But I can't figure out how to disable the Bluetooth. I want to enable it only when I want to sync it with my phone.


Press Adjust until hometown blinks then press Mode-button 13 times until Receiving is shown, here you switch to OFF with Set-button. This also switches off the multiband/atomic reception.

Manual page 6 (german manual)

Also possible in Connect app, in setting mode


----------



## zaratsu

Byron2701 said:


> Press Adjust until hometown blinks then press Mode-button 13 times until Receiving is shown, here you switch to OFF with Set-button. This also switches off the multiband/atomic reception.
> 
> Manual page 6 (german manual)
> 
> Also possible in Connect app, in setting mode


That sounds confusing.

Should have used Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

zaratsu said:


> That sounds confusing.
> 
> Should have used Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mortal Kombat lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

I'm torn... choose one: Wife's love or new Gold GMW-B5000?

I'm really liking it. She hates it. She said I should only wear it if I'm looking for a one-way ticket to Florida, and she'll kick in the Hawaiian shirt as my going away present.
"Is that a gold watch? Eww" I think were her exact words. So now I know how she feels about gold watches.
"Would steel look better?" I asked, hopeful that I could still pull off one of these gems.
"No"
So, looks like I'll be single soon! Tinder, here I come!
Or, maybe I'll just have to list this beauty for sale. Or only wear it when she's not around.


----------



## ronalddheld

Go for the Gold!


----------



## Ottovonn

il Pirati said:


> I'm torn... choose one: Wife's love or new Gold GMW-B5000?
> 
> I'm really liking it. She hates it. She said I should only wear it if I'm looking for a one-way ticket to Florida, and she'll kick in the Hawaiian shirt as my going away present.
> "Is that a gold watch? Eww" I think were her exact words. So now I know how she feels about gold watches.
> "Would steel look better?" I asked, hopeful that I could still pull off one of these gems.
> "No"
> So, looks like I'll be single soon! Tinder, here I come!
> Or, maybe I'll just have to list this beauty for sale. Or only wear it when she's not around.


I think she's joking (I hope). What matters is what you think! 

My girlfriend dislikes most of my watches, but I still wear them. She only likes the DW-5600e I gave her lol

Wear your gold -- and perhaps your Hawaiian shirt -- with pride.


----------



## acadian

I just saw a video on IG about a possible IBE Special 18K Gold GMW-B5000-TFG?


----------



## ronalddheld

acadian said:


> I just saw a video on IG about a possible IBE Special 18K Gold GMW-B5000-TFG?


Link please.


----------



## acadian

ronalddheld said:


> Link please.


HERE


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

acadian said:


> I just saw a video on IG about a possible IBE Special 18K Gold GMW-B5000-TFG?


That's ancient news...that's the original gold project that was done a few years ago?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> That's ancient news...that's the original gold project that was done a few years ago?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


oh is it? That's why I brought it up here - i'm not sure if it was an old or upcoming model.

I really don't remember this one.


----------



## computer_freak

I've been away for a while. Shocked to see this watch and 176 pages of comments! Never guessed that Casio would bring out this watch. I was already eyeing the MRG-110 for a full steel bracelet square.

But, this won't be a good daily for me due to its high price. And I don't like to buy watches as display pieces. So I will continue dailying my GW-M5610BBC!


----------



## PenetrationPapa

Has anyone got any further information regarding the release date in the UK for the GMW-B5000-1JF? This is the model that is peaking my interest. I need to get myself a full metal square G-SHOCK and I like the fact its a new negative display with a resin strap. Makes it more exotic somehow. If I don't get one fast, I fear they will all be gone. I have a feeling Casio aren't going to make many of these. I just wish most of the case was brushed steel instead of polished. 

On another note. Does anyone know when the matt black full metal variant is going to be released?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Yup old look at this thread https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_pid=22566906&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Yup old look at this thread https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_pid=22566906&share_fid=13788&share_type=t





acadian said:


> oh is it? That's why I brought it up here - i'm not sure if it was an old or upcoming model.
> 
> I really don't remember this one.


Yup old look at this thread https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_pid=22566906&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

computer_freak said:


> I've been away for a while. Shocked to see this watch and 176 pages of comments! Never guessed that Casio would bring out this watch. I was already eyeing the MRG-110 for a full steel bracelet square.
> 
> But, this won't be a good daily for me due to its high price. And I don't like to buy watches as display pieces. So I will continue dailying my GW-M5610BBC!


I am a weak man. Just ordered a GMW-B5000D. Couldn't resist.


----------



## andyahs

computer_freak said:


> I am a weak man. Just ordered a GMW-B5000D. Couldn't resist.


I guess we're all weak.


----------



## computer_freak

Just got the confirmation from the Dutch AD that my watch will ship in August. It's the -1ER version.

I do am a bit afraid of using it as a daily watch. My desk at work is cleaned with a very aggressive bleach that causes holes in clothing and has already ruined the IP coating of my watch buckle. Not sure if I'm willing to test the GMW on that desk.


----------



## il Pirati

I need help! I picked up the TFG off the sale forum, and really like it. But couldn't decide if gold was going to work for me. I love the look, and the 35th anniversary branding, but kept feeling it was a bit too shiny and so very gold.








So I ordered a steel and got it yesterday, prepared to be unimpressed because of how much I like the Gold.
But it's phenomenal too!








Now I'm super torn. Which do I keep? ("Both" is NOT an option). I'm looking to make a meaningful addition to my very small set of watches, which is currently my MM300 and my GW5000. So which of these is a better addition to my watch box?


----------



## Sir-Guy

I would keep the gold. You like it, it’s different, and it’s cool. Can you think of a setting or circumstance where you’d grab the MM and not the silver G-Shock, or vice versa? Seems the gold would give you some fun variety.  Nice collection!


----------



## Charles89

il Pirati said:


> I need help! I picked up the TFG off the sale forum, and really like it. But couldn't decide if gold was going to work for me. I love the look, and the 35th anniversary branding, but kept feeling it was a bit too shiny and so very gold.
> 
> So I ordered a steel and got it yesterday, prepared to be unimpressed because of how much I like the Gold.
> But it's phenomenal too!
> 
> Now I'm super torn. Which do I keep? ("Both" is NOT an option). I'm looking to make a meaningful addition to my very small set of watches, which is currently my MM300 and my GW5000. So which of these is a better addition to my watch box?


I'd say keep the gold, for now anyway. Since the gold is actually limited, whereas the silver can be purchased at anytime without a mark up. Can't be said about the gold anymore.


----------



## ronalddheld

Keep the Gold,it will grow on you!


----------



## il Pirati

ronalddheld said:


> Keep the Gold,it will grow on you!


I failed to mention also that my wife HATES the gold... not sure if I care about that or not.


----------



## ptd

Could always compromise and go DLC Black and Gold...









-pd


----------



## Ottovonn

ptd said:


> Could always compromise and go DLC Black and Gold...
> 
> View attachment 13346817
> 
> 
> -pd


Woo! That looks nice! Did you buy replacement DLC parts and install them on your gold square? The gold accents look sharp with that dark DLC finish.


----------



## ptd

Ottovonn said:


> Woo! That looks nice! Did you buy replacement DLC parts and install them on your gold square? The gold accents look sharp with that dark DLC finish.


Yup. I wanted the DLC but I missed the boat and refuse to pay some of the asking prices. Ordered the bezel and band from PacParts a few weeks ago and they arrived this past week. With a spare gold in hand as a donor I swapped the parts out this evening. I'm actually quite happy with it as I think it looks pretty good and keeps with the Black and Gold theme for the 35th anniversary models (as it sits next a DW5035 right now...)

-pd


----------



## Ottovonn

ptd said:


> Yup. I wanted the DLC but I missed the boat and refuse to pay some of the asking prices. Ordered the bezel and band from PacParts a few weeks ago and they arrived this past week. With a spare gold in hand as a donor I swapped the parts out this evening. I'm actually quite happy with it as I think it looks pretty good and keeps with the Black and Gold theme for the 35th anniversary models (as it sits next a DW5035 right now...)
> 
> -pd


Damn. Great job. It looks like an out-of-the-factory official full metal square variation. You can also keep your gold parts fresh since the DLC should hold up pretty well


----------



## il Pirati

ptd said:


> Could always compromise and go DLC Black and Gold...
> 
> View attachment 13346817
> 
> 
> -pd


That is sweet. I was thinking about a two-tone with the silver bezel, gold face. Love the DLC.


----------



## R. Frank

il Pirati said:


> That is sweet. I was thinking about a two-tone with the silver bezel, gold face. Love the DLC.


me as well. i've been waiting for people to post photos first to see how the final product is before i pulled the trigger. that black and gold one though looks enticing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

Gold on the way and PacParts order placed!


----------



## acadian

I've been thinking of getting the DLC Bezel and brand but I can't convince myself to pay that much. 

Well for now anyway - LOL


----------



## stockae92

nicely done.

I think it will look so good with reversed LCD 



ptd said:


> Could always compromise and go DLC Black and Gold...
> 
> View attachment 13346817
> 
> 
> -pd


----------



## clarencek

Wow that looks amazing. I might have to try that conversation with my gold.


----------



## GaryK30

A couple more metal squares.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1-gmw-b5000gd-9/

*G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1 & GMW-B5000GD-9: More Black, Gold Full-Metal Squares [Updated]*
G-Shock, News

*G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1 GMW-B5000GD-9 Black and Gold Full Metal Squares*









Update: Casio Europe revealed the black GMW-B5000GD-1ER and gold GMW-B5000GD-9ER with official photos. It's likely these will be October or November 2018 releases worldwide. The specs list the usual GMW-B5000 features and state that the bands are stainless steel. Most likely these are ion plated surfaces and STN LCD displays, but the Casio Europe site does not confirm that.

The final products in the official photos look similar to the "pre-production renders" leaked earlier, with the main differences being that the black GMW-B5000GD-1 now has gray bezel lettering and both watches appear to have an overall glossier appearance on the bodies. Both models have matte-like bezels with a brushed surface.

Casio Europe has these watches listed in the "G-Shock Limited" section, though it also has the GMW-B5000D-1 and other watches listed in that section that aren't considered limited editions in other markets. This post will be updated as necessary.

*G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1*









*G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9*


----------



## Ottovonn

GaryK30 said:


> A couple more metal squares.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1-gmw-b5000gd-9/
> 
> *G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1 & GMW-B5000GD-9: More Black, Gold Full-Metal Squares [Updated]*
> G-Shock, News
> 
> *G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1 GMW-B5000GD-9 Black and Gold Full Metal Squares*
> 
> View attachment 13443795
> 
> 
> Update: Casio Europe revealed the black GMW-B5000GD-1ER and gold GMW-B5000GD-9ER with official photos. It's likely these will be October or November 2018 releases worldwide. The specs list the usual GMW-B5000 features and state that the bands are stainless steel. Most likely these are ion plated surfaces and STN LCD displays, but the Casio Europe site does not confirm that.
> 
> The final products in the official photos look similar to the "pre-production renders" leaked earlier, with the main differences being that the black GMW-B5000GD-1 now has gray bezel lettering and both watches appear to have an overall glossier appearance on the bodies. Both models have matte-like bezels with a brushed surface.
> 
> Casio Europe has these watches listed in the "G-Shock Limited" section, though it also has the GMW-B5000D-1 and other watches listed in that section that aren't considered limited editions in other markets. This post will be updated as necessary.
> 
> *G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1*
> 
> View attachment 13443801
> 
> 
> *G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9*
> 
> View attachment 13443805


Casio needs to seriously calm down with all these squares. They're over-saturating the market with bluetooth squares.

And I don't have enough disposable cash for all of them LOL

Negative display black model looks sharp though.


----------



## Miklos86

Yeah, that black one. Seriously cool. With STN display it'd be a killer.


----------



## dududuckling

GaryK30 said:


> *G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9*
> 
> View attachment 13443805


Can't wait for this one!!!

The current gold GMW-B5000TFC-9 drives me crazy because of how easy to get your finger prints on there and end up keep wiping the bracelet. I think a semi satin Gold should do nicely and negative display!!!


----------



## dududuckling

GaryK30 said:


> *G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-9*
> 
> View attachment 13443805


Can't wait for this one!!!

The current gold GMW-B5000TFC-9 drives me crazy because of how easy to get your finger prints on it and end up keep wiping the bracelet. I think a semi satin Gold should do nicely and negative display!!!


----------



## elborderas

Mmm, replacing the negative module from the black one with the white one from silver GMW-B5000....

I am sure that would look gorgeous and may be a perfect square for me.
A metal version of the GW-5000 with the benefits of the GMW-B modules.

But it would mean a 1K$ watch, like the DLC.

I would buy without doubt a DLC if I would find it at retail price but would feel bad spending that much money for a mod. Dunno why

But it would be perfect


----------



## yankeexpress

elborderas said:


> Mmm, replacing the negative module from the black one with the white one from silver GMW-B5000....
> 
> I am sure that would look gorgeous and may be a perfect square for me.
> A metal version of the GW-5000 with the benefits of the GMW-B modules.
> 
> But it would mean a 1K$ watch, like the DLC.
> 
> I would buy without doubt a DLC if I would find it at retail price but would feel bad spending that much money for a mod. Dunno why
> 
> But it would be perfect


 I ordered a set of DLC bezel and band to install in my 2nd silver which is inbound, freeing up a silver bezel and band I may get bead-blasted.


----------



## elborderas

yankeexpress said:


> I ordered a set of DLC bezel and band to install in my 2nd silver which is inbound, freeing up a silver bezel and band I may get bead-blasted.


That's another nice option (buying the DLC bands), probably cheaper than getting two GMW-B5000

On the other hand, having 2 modded GMW-B still leaves you with 2 functional watches.

It is just a pity that we keep searching for ways to get the perfect GW-5000 replacement, by throwing out money, when for Casio the solution would be straight forward.
But i guess, business wise, they are doing what they should.

Probably I should control my purchase instincts, and just wait for this new model to come out and buy the black bezel and band for my Silver GMW-B5000.
But then again, i would not be able to wear it with the SS band unless i switch them regularly


----------



## dududuckling

Not really... if memory serves me right, DLC band and bracelet itself cost $120 and $380 respectively plus 7% GST, you can buy another functional silver GMW-B5000D-1... but it is still not a DLC look.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

dududuckling said:


> Can't wait for this one!!!
> 
> The current gold GMW-B5000TFC-9 drives me crazy because of how easy to get your finger prints on it and end up keep wiping the bracelet. I think a semi satin Gold should do nicely and negative display!!!


You and me both brother...I been told this one has a more of a rose gold look...which is why I can't wait to preorder one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

Interresting, if this new on is more like a rose gold colour, I would really like that!


Cowboy Bebop said:


> You and me both brother...I been told this one has a more of a rose gold look...which is why I can't wait to preorder one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Henrik A said:


> Interresting, if this new on is more like a rose gold colour, I would really like that!
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


 I'll tell you one thing based on what a source told me rest assured it has a rosy color... by the way, you know the Kolor model? That model has a rose gold look (its darker in shade) compared to the gold anniversary GMWB5000...I can attest to it since I own both.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dududuckling

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'll tell you one thing based on what a source told me rest assured it has a rosy color... by the way, you know the Kolor model? That model has a rose gold look (its darker in shade) compared to the gold anniversary GMWB5000...I can attest to it since I own both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was told rose gold as well, but the picture only shows a satin finish gold. I assume rose gold is more rosey/reddish, will just have to wait and see


----------



## copperjohn

dududuckling said:


> Can't wait for this one!!!
> 
> The current gold GMW-B5000TFC-9 drives me crazy because of how easy to get your finger prints on there and end up keep wiping the bracelet. I think a semi satin Gold should do nicely and negative display!!!


The gold one looks MUCH better this way.


----------



## shelfcompact

So a new DLC model coming with a cooler negative display?
Won’t miss it this time.


----------



## yankeexpress

elborderas said:


> That's another nice option (buying the DLC bands), probably cheaper than getting two GMW-B5000
> 
> On the other hand, having 2 modded GMW-B still leaves you with 2 functional watches.
> 
> It is just a pity that we keep searching for ways to get the perfect GW-5000 replacement, by throwing out money, when for Casio the solution would be straight forward.
> But i guess, business wise, they are doing what they should.
> 
> Probably I should control my purchase instincts, and just wait for this new model to come out and buy the black bezel and band for my Silver GMW-B5000.
> But then again, i would not be able to wear it with the SS band unless i switch them regularly


Down the road, there will probably be some well used ones that turn up for sale that can be re-equipped with a fresh, spare bezel and band.

I have been snapping up used-but-good M5610 to install fresh resin on of various colors....orange, turquoise, white, red, yellow, etc.

Too much fun!


----------



## GaryK30

shelfcompact said:


> So a new DLC model coming with a cooler negative display?
> Won't miss it this time.


It's probably just IP, not DLC. IP won't be anywhere near as durable.


----------



## Henrik A

Just went to my local Casio dealer, and I placed a order on these two badboys:


----------



## g-addict

GaryK30 said:


> It's probably just IP, not DLC. IP won't be anywhere near as durable.


The G-Central article was updated with prices from the Casio Europe German section at https://www.casio-europe.com/de/produkte/uhren/g-shock/
549 EUR each, so the black one is most likely just IP. I would expect it to cost more if it was DLC.


----------



## mtb2104

after spending more time washing kids & dishes & laundries & blah blah blah with the rubber GMW, my desire for the bracelet GMWs seems to die down considerably...
*the rubber GMW is just perfect, for me, for now. *
dear Casio, please continue to push out new GMWs, so that you can finally produce GMW in Titanium


----------



## Ottovonn

mtb2104 said:


> after spending more time washing kids & dishes & laundries & blah blah blah with the rubber GMW, my desire for the bracelet GMWs seems to die down considerably...
> *the rubber GMW is just perfect, for me, for now. *
> dear Casio, please continue to push out new GMWs, so that you can finally produce GMW in Titanium


Are you talking about the resin strap GMW? I'm looking forward to when mine finally arrives.


----------



## mtb2104

Ottovonn said:


> Are you talking about the resin strap GMW? I'm looking forward to when mine finally arrives.


Yes bro, and I am sure you will enjoy it too!


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe missed a few posts. there will be a new DLC model with reverse display?


----------



## GaryK30

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe missed a few posts. there will be a new DLC model with reverse display?


No. Apparently it's just black IP with a negative display.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1-gmw-b5000gd-9/


----------



## Henrik A

What is IP?


----------



## GaryK30

Henrik A said:


> What is IP?


Ion Plating.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ion_plating


----------



## Henrik A

GaryK30 said:


> No. Apparently it's just black IP with a negative display.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1-gmw-b5000gd-9/


When you write (just black IP), does that mean it is no good? I have ordered that watch, so I would like to know


----------



## GaryK30

Henrik A said:


> When you write (just black IP), does that mean it is no good? I have ordered that watch, so I would like to know


It means that the black coating can be scratched off, showing the bare metal underneath. It's not scratch resistant like DLC.


----------



## Henrik A

GaryK30 said:


> It means that the black coating can be scratched off, showing the bare metal underneath. It's not scratch resistant like DLC.


Okay, that doesn't sounds good!


----------



## GaryK30

Henrik A said:


> Okay, that doesn't sounds good!


If it's actually IP you'll have to be careful with it, because these coatings don't stand up to rough treatment.


----------



## Henrik A

GaryK30 said:


> If it's actually IP you'll have to be careful with it, because these coatings don't stand up to rough treatment.


Yes I will be careful with it, I always am. But good to know, that it isn't that hard to scratch it, thanks!


----------



## Akimbo

dududuckling said:


> Can't wait for this one!!!
> 
> The current gold GMW-B5000TFC-9 drives me crazy because of how easy to get your finger prints on there and end up keep wiping the bracelet. I think a semi satin Gold should do nicely and negative display!!!


Very true. Every few hours I have to do a good deep cleaning on it lol but when its clean, it looks SO good 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Looking at the price I realized the black one isn't DLC, my interest just died. Black IP coating is nice, but once it scratches - and its nowhere near as durable as DLC - it looks much worse. The grey of steel shines in the sea of black even from the tiniest of scratches. I've met a fellow with a black IP covered Seiko Astron (granted, that was "high-intensity" titanium, not steel, SSE113) and the watch looked awfully worn from just a few marks. Buying a G-Shock to baby it isn't my cup of tea. Looks amazing though.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi, IP coating is, as said, delicate and easy to scratch but IMHO, that black IP 5000, thanks to its sharp edges of bezel and bracelet could look quite good and vintage when edges will be scratched showing rough metal contrasting with the black flat surfaces of the watch


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Henrik A said:


> When you write (just black IP), does that mean it is no good? I have ordered that watch, so I would like to know


It's not as strong as Diamond Like Coating (DLC) and it can be scratched...consider the gold square we already seen scratched clasps and it's Ion Plated.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lazysquare

Some close up shots of the new unreleased metal squares and anniversary editions in this video:


----------



## stockae92

lazysquare said:


> Some close up shots of the new unreleased metal squares and anniversary editions in this video:


I am liking the gold with reverse LCD


----------



## clarencek

Those are awesome. Man just too many releases!


----------



## harald-hans

This is a very cool pic from the GMW-B5000 ...

Source


----------



## harald-hans

This is a very cool pic from the GMW-B5000 ... 

Source


----------



## Simonal

Nice I see little of my collection features in the video too 

Cheers Simon


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hi, I don't know if this has already been reported but black-IP and gold-IP new GMW models (being previously rumored) has been officially confirmed-announced...

https://zonacasio.blogspot.com/2018/09/ya-oficiales-nuevos-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd.html


----------



## Henrik A

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi, I don't know if this has already been reported but black-IP and gold-IP new GMW models (being previously rumored) has been officially confirmed-announced...
> 
> https://zonacasio.blogspot.com/2018/09/ya-oficiales-nuevos-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd.html


So, I dont understand the language, but I think they talk about the black one is made in DLC? Interesting


----------



## Simonal

Henrik A said:


> So, I dont understand the language, but I think they talk about the black one is made in DLC? Interesting


So the original Porter edition was DLC and this was the black one that I think they were referring too but all the others are IP coated

Cheers Simon


----------



## Henrik A

Simonal said:


> So the original Porter edition was DLC and this was the black one that I think they were referring too but all the others are IP coated
> 
> Cheers Simon


Okay

But with mutiband 6, didn't know that?

https://g-shock.co.uk/product?v=GMW-B5000GD-1ER


----------



## Simonal

Henrik A said:


> Okay
> 
> But with mutiband 6, didn't know that?
> 
> https://g-shock.co.uk/product?v=GMW-B5000GD-1ER


Well like the others of this module it is Bluetooth and MB6 so two options to synch it as were the first ones in this model range

Cheers Simon


----------



## computer_freak

I have a GMW-B5000D-1 in my possession and also have a pre-order pending for collection purposes. But I'm thinking of paying €40 extra and going for the GMW-B5000GD-1 instead. But I'm afraid of the IP coating. IP coating never stays on and usually gets worn out by time.

What would you recommend?


----------



## Ottovonn

computer_freak said:


> I have a GMW-B5000D-1 in my possession and also have a pre-order pending for collection purposes. But I'm thinking of paying €40 extra and going for the GMW-B5000GD-1 instead. But I'm afraid of the IP coating. IP coating never stays on and usually gets worn out by time.
> 
> What would you recommend?


You could do like what a few others have and purchase a GMW-B5000-TFC spare bezel and bracelet, swap out the ion plated parts and have a blacked out full metal G-Shock with a more durable coating. I believe you can still order the parts from Pacparts.com.


----------



## Ottovonn

The guy who teared up when he unboxed his silver square is back with the newest metal squares.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> The guy who teared up when he unboxed his silver square is back with the newest metal squares.


your link doesn't work for me.

Here it is:


----------



## paulvandyk

Hi Guys. Just got this beauty and wanted to ask if you also have the same hole as me in the buckle?


----------



## Ottovonn

^

I never noticed it before; I checked and I have it too. I don't think it's a defect, but I'm not sure why it's there.


----------



## paulvandyk

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> I never noticed it before; I checked and I have it too. I don't think it's a defect, but I'm not sure why it's there.


Ok thanks. It doesn't bother me as long as it's normal. Still have stickers on, the watch is so nice that can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Henrik A

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> I never noticed it before; I checked and I have it too.


Same here


----------



## GregoryD

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> I never noticed it before; I checked and I have it too. I don't think it's a defect, but I'm not sure why it's there.


It's probably just a manufacturing artifact.


----------



## Impulse

GaryK30 said:


> If it's actually IP you'll have to be careful with it, because these coatings don't stand up to rough treatment.


IP or PVD?

I'm not aware of the big Japanese three (Casio/Seiko/Citizen) using IP on modern watches. Nowadays, PVD coatings are used, which are far more durable.

As the owner of a few PVD watches over the years e.g. my SKA567, I've found the black holds up really extremely well...and actually resists minor marks during normal use (vs. regular polished stainless steel) unless you dig it with something sharp, or like dragging your watch on concrete or something.

Also, aren't both the gold and black GMW models "plated" (note the use of the quotation marks) in the same manner? So why the concern that only the black will scratch?


----------



## chimin

this is spectacular. to my eye, best g-shock ever. hats off to you for a bold move that has paid off in droves. outstanding. 
um anyone care to give their porter a cheeky touch-up? fair enough, how about your gold one...


xhenke said:


> As promised, here are some quick pics of the result! (I used 0,10-0,25 mm glass beads for the beadblasting to answer a question a few pages back.)
> 
> View attachment 13111903
> View attachment 13111905
> View attachment 13111907
> View attachment 13111909


----------



## paulvandyk

Guys,

Can you please tell me if you also see misalignment under hour and minutes area. I can see also date window which I've seen on other photos but here it looks like the whole module is slightly moved?
View attachment 13558347


----------



## Ottovonn

paulvandyk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please tell me if you also see misalignment under hour and minutes area. I can see also date window which I've seen on other photos but here it looks like the whole module is slightly moved?
> View attachment 13558347


Paul, that's an unfortunately fairly common defect with some of the full metal squares. The modules of my DLC and silver squares are similarly slightly misaligned: the date module looks looks a tad off.


----------



## paulvandyk

Yeah, I've seen misaligned date modules on other pictures and mine but haven't seen misalignment under hour and minute.

And I thought that buying digital steel watch would solve my bad experience with analog watches and its second and minute hands misalignments. Didn't expect there would be any problems with digitals 😫


----------



## Ottovonn

paulvandyk said:


> Yeah, I've seen misaligned date modules on other pictures and mine but haven't seen misalignment under hour and minute.
> 
> And I thought that buying digital steel watch would solve my bad experience with analog watches and its second and minute hands misalignments. Didn't expect there would be any problems with digitals ��


Module misalignment in G-Shock squares has been around since the 80s, I think. Some folks re-align them by opening it up and putting the module back into place. I think it's common partly because of the shock resistant design. To enhance shock resistance, the module isn't fit snug inside the case; it sort of "floats" inside a hollow structure, tethered to the outer case by a few connective points. I think that during the manufacturing process, the module may be slightly misaligned as each component of the watch is put together. I'm no expert on G-Shock history, so I hope others will correct me or add more.









Since the B5000 metal modules inherit the same hollow structure of the earliest G-Shocks, these newer watches, I assume, share the same slight visual defects.

For my DLC GMW-B5000TFC, as mentioned earlier, the date window looks slightly off. I was initially disappointed, but I got over it. It can be hard at first, but try not to sweat the small stuff. These watches are beautiful.


----------



## paulvandyk

Thanks for great info. Didn't know other models are affected too. I have only other square and Rangeman which are fine. I suppose a misaligned module is kind of feature of this model.


----------



## Ottovonn

paulvandyk said:


> Thanks for great info. Didn't know other models are affected too. I have only other square and Rangeman which are fine. I suppose a misaligned module is kind of feature of this model.


You're welcome. I don't want to call it a feature -- more like a minor manufacturing error that can be easily fixed if you're good at opening up G-Shocks. The issue is somewhat common among squares. Many, though, are unaffected. I have a GW-5000-1JF, for example, that's perfectly aligned.


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> You're welcome. I don't want to call it a feature -- more like a minor manufacturing error that can be easily fixed if you're good at opening up G-Shocks. The issue is somewhat common among squares. Many, though, are unaffected. I have a GW-5000-1JF, for example, that's perfectly aligned.


As I recall, a forum member fixed this on one of his metal squares -- the DLC model I think. It required removing the module and cutting the plastic piece that surrounds the module.


----------



## paulvandyk

I'd not dare to do it myself😁 I might exchange as I've had it for only few days providing a new one would be perfect so not sure if worth hassle.


----------



## GaryK30

paulvandyk said:


> I'd not dare to do it myself&#55357;&#56833; I might exchange as I've had it for only few days providing a new one would be perfect so not sure if worth hassle.


If it bothers you and you can exchange it, this is probably the best thing to do.


----------



## cel4145

Ottovonn said:


> You're welcome. I don't want to call it a feature -- more like a minor manufacturing error that can be easily fixed if you're good at opening up G-Shocks. The issue is somewhat common among squares. Many, though, are unaffected. I have a GW-5000-1JF, for example, that's perfectly aligned.


Based on what you described, it might be more of a manufacturing tolerance, if it is indeed designed to be able to shift inside.


----------



## harald-hans

High Tech meets masterpiece of rings ...

The Limited Edition 1 of 1 „GMW-B5000TFC-1-HH

and the incredible

Titan - Fordite - Superluminova Ring


----------



## paulvandyk

GaryK30 said:


> paulvandyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd not dare to do it myself�� I might exchange as I've had it for only few days providing a new one would be perfect so not sure if worth hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> If it bothers you and you can exchange it, this is probably the best thing to do.
Click to expand...

I've exchanged for a new one which is now perfect 😀


----------



## R. Frank

has anyone tried placing the steel bezel and band on a gold module yet? really curious to see how it looks. i ordered the parts months ago but they’re still on back order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -endo-

felt like being arty last night.
Tempted to swap the modules around though


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

RNHC said:


> European version may have the sapphire glass.
> 
> https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/gmw-b5000d-1er/
> 
> It's strange but there are other Casio watches that have sapphire glass in European version only. For example:
> 
> https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/radio-controlled/lcw-m100dse-1aer/


I have just created a thread as this is puzzling me. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/european-gmw-b5000-sapphire-drop-tests-4816153.html


----------



## cel4145

For those of you guys who have been waiting for price to drop below MSRP, Bloomingdales has the all chrome colored GMWB5000D-1 for $375 + tax, free shipping, using their Friends and Family 25% off discount (automatically applies in cart): https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/casio-g-shock-digital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953280

In for one myself :-!


----------



## Myrrhman

Hey guys.

I'm wondering how the negative STN - displays compare to older negative displays.

I'd like to maybe get the black GMW-B5000GD, but if the display is anything like the GMW-5610BC it will be a no-go for me.

Some side by side comparisons would be nice to see. Of course it doesn't specifically have to be the GMW-5610BC.
Just a comparison between the newer negative STN displays and the older negative displays.


----------



## gnus411

Myrrhman said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm wondering how the negative STN - displays compare to older negative displays.
> 
> I'd like to maybe get the black GMW-B5000GD, but if the display is anything like the GMW-5610BC it will be a no-go for me.
> 
> Some side by side comparisons would be nice to see. Of course it doesn't specifically have to be the GMW-5610BC.
> Just a comparison between the newer negative STN displays and the older negative displays.


It'll probably be tough to capture, but the STN display has better visibility on certain angles. The STN remains visible, where the older models black out. Compared the gmw gold to a 5000 and 5610 series.

That being said, still love my 5610 and 5000 series negatives. .

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

gnus411 said:


> It'll probably be tough to capture, but the STN display has better visibility on certain angles. The STN remains visible, where the older models black out. Compared the gmw gold to a 5000 and 5610 series.
> 
> That being said, still love my 5610 and 5000 series negatives. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.

I talked to a seller who has both silver and black versions in his store. I will go there and see them first.
I also want to be sure the module is aligned 

I'm very excited for the black version, but wish the black one with a positive display wasn't a limited. Because that one is the nicest version i think.


----------



## nzcoffeem

Does anyone know if the GMW-B5000GD-1 is Full DLC like the limited edition G-Shock GMW-B5000TFC-1? 

I keep reading that only the back is DLC but some sellers are advertising (misleading?) that it is DLC and not Ion Plated.


----------



## stockae92

The metal bezel and bracelet for GMW-B5000GD-1 are ion-plated.

The case back is DLC.



nzcoffeem said:


> Does anyone know if the GMW-B5000GD-1 is Full DLC like the limited edition G-Shock GMW-B5000TFC-1?
> 
> I keep reading that only the back is DLC but some sellers are advertising (misleading?) that it is DLC and not Ion Plated.


----------



## nzcoffeem

Thanks. Did you get the information from someone that has done a direct comparison?


----------



## gnus411

nzcoffeem said:


> Thanks. Did you get the information from someone that has done a direct comparison?


Not needed, it's spec'd that way.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

nzcoffeem said:


> Thanks. Did you get the information from someone that has done a direct comparison?


what kind of direct comparison are you referring to? visual or scratch test?

Casio Official site mentioned that the bezel and bracelet are ion-plated and case back is DLC. And the price point doesn't suggest extensive DLC treatment.

_The full-metal hard stainless steel cases and the bezels of these two models have ion-plated finishes in either black or gold. The cases and band also feature hairline finishes to maximize the elegance and presence of the metal. Light-on-dark LCDs further add to the overall chic look of these timepieces._

reference: https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/watch_detail/GMW-B5000GD-1/


----------



## paulvandyk

In Christmas mood.


----------



## Myrrhman

-Double post ???-


----------



## Myrrhman

I am a bit confused about the 'RCVD' on the the display.

Sometimes it dissapears for me. 
Going by the manual, it means time sync has failed. either radio or bluetooth.

But, i have many radio controlled watches and not a single one ever fails in house.

So I'm thinking Bluetooth fails. Which is weird too, because my watch is never far from my phone.
I have G Shock connected running and battery optimization is off too, for the app.

So maybe radio sync succeeds around 2 AM, but gets overwritten again by a failed Bluetooth connection at 6.30 AM.

Now I wish to turn off the Bluetooth time sync, to see if that solves it. But ... the app states it will also turn off radio sync 

Any tips or insights ...

EDIT: Looking in the app, there is a log showing when Bluetooth connected. i assume it also means the time sync was successful.
So its maybe radio sync failing after all.
Which sucks, because all my watches are able to sync, always.


----------



## Myrrhman

Just as I thought. Bluetooth is messing things up.


I disabled the app. I manually did a radio receive. And checked again after 18:30. And the 'RCVD' had disappeared from the display again.
(At 00:30, 6:30, 12:30 and 18:30 the watch attempts to sync with the phone via Bluetooth)

So if the app is not running, the watch will attempt a Bluetooth time sync and when it (obviously) fails, the 'RCVD' will disappear from the display.

Wish there was a setting to just turn off Bluetooth time syncing. And not just syncing all together. so i can still use the other functions in the app.

I now unpaired the watch from the phone, uninstalled the G app and did a watch reset.

In that way I hope the watch will not attempt bluetooth connection (and fail and remove the 'RCVD' from the display).
And now just only sync with Radio waves.

Btw. So my whole goal is to have 'RCVD' ALWAYS be displayed, so I am sure it has synced time correctly.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's frustrating, @Myrrhman. I would have had the same thought as you about how it works. Surely there would be those that don't want to keep Bluetooth going all the time who would still want the automatic radio syncing. I would have thought the hierarchy would be simply adding Bluetooth as an option on top of normal function, not changing the whole use of the watch as it relates to the radio sync.

That's too bad! The "RCVD" is nice to see every day, but I wouldn't want to do Bluetooth constantly either. 

Thank you for your testing and posting an update on your findings.


----------



## Myrrhman

Sir-Guy said:


> That's frustrating, @Myrrhman. I would have had the same thought as you about how it works. Surely there would be those that don't want to keep Bluetooth going all the time who would still want the automatic radio syncing. I would have thought the hierarchy would be simply adding Bluetooth as an option on top of normal function, not changing the whole use of the watch as it relates to the radio sync.
> 
> That's too bad! The "RCVD" is nice to see every day, but I wouldn't want to do Bluetooth constantly either.
> 
> Thank you for your testing and posting an update on your findings.


Yeah  And no problem 

I'm hoping by resetting the watch, the watch's Bluetooth function is totally shut off, as if it has never been paired with a phone (and so there is no reason for the watch to even look for a Bluetooth address).
Now I'm just waiting for the time to turn 00:30 (in about an hour) to see if the Bluetooth function is not baked into the watch in such a way that it will still look for a connection every 6 hours.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Myrrhman said:


> Just as I thought. Bluetooth is messing things up.
> 
> I disabled the app. I manually did a radio receive. And checked again after 18:30. And the 'RCVD' had disappeared from the display again.
> (At 00:30, 6:30, 12:30 and 18:30 the watch attempts to sync with the phone via Bluetooth)
> 
> So if the app is not running, the watch will attempt a Bluetooth time sync and when it (obviously) fails, the 'RCVD' will disappear from the display.
> 
> Wish there was a setting to just turn off Bluetooth time syncing. And not just syncing all together. so i can still use the other functions in the app.
> 
> I now unpaired the watch from the phone, uninstalled the G app and did a watch reset.
> 
> In that way I hope the watch will not attempt bluetooth connection (and fail and remove the 'RCVD' from the display).
> And now just only sync with Radio waves.
> 
> Btw. So my whole goal is to have 'RCVD' ALWAYS be displayed, so I am sure it has synced time correctly.


Dont forget that if it sync with it MB6 the RCVD won't appear too...
Oh well... The Casio G-Shock App is the culprit anyway... But it can be upgraded !!


----------



## Myrrhman

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Dont forget that if it sync with it MB6 the RCVD won't appear too...
> Oh well... The Casio G-Shock App is the culprit anyway... But it can be upgraded !!


Are you sure ?

After I did a manual radio sync and 'RCVD' appeared (where it was not there before).

Also the guide makes it sound like it should appear:

_''When the receive operation is successful, the time and day settings are adjusted automatically and the [RCVD] indicator appears.''_

and:

_''The [RCVD] indicator will disappear in
the cases below.
ー
After you use watch operations to
change Home City settings (time and
date, city, summer time)
ー
After the watch switches between
standard time and summer time
ー
*After a time signal receive operation
fails*
ー
After a phone-based time adjustment
operation fails''_

And my biggest clue. My watch still shows 'RCVD' (after I reset the watch and did the manual radio sync)
Also, its been 00:30 here and its still displayed 
That's a good sign 

Now I just have to wait to when I wake up in the morning and see if the auto radio sync was successful tonight (at around 2 AM I think, that's when all my other watches sync)


----------



## Myrrhman

Last update on this 

The watch is still showing 'RCVD'.
So all is good now.
Just no more Bluetooth for me 

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Myrrhman said:


> Are you sure ?
> 
> After I did a manual radio sync and 'RCVD' appeared (where it was not there before).
> 
> Also the guide makes it sound like it should appear:


Yes you are right but at the next BT attempt far from your phone or on a buggy G-Shock app... RCVD will be erased again.

I wish I would have a way to check my Radio Sync and my BT sync separately.


----------



## Myrrhman

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Yes you are right but at the next BT attempt far from your phone or on a buggy G-Shock app... RCVD will be erased again.
> 
> I wish I would have a way to check my Radio Sync and my BT sync separately.


Yep, but that was exactly what my whole story was about 

So like i said. I did a reset on the watch and I got rid of the app. 
Now I have no problems anymore


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Myrrhman said:


> Yep, but that was exactly what my whole story was about
> 
> So like i said. I did a reset on the watch and I got rid of the app.
> Now I have no problems anymore


You means now you got a pure MB6 watch which radio sync and write the RCVD ?
You just miss the level of charge though....


----------



## Myrrhman

Nemo_Sandman said:


> You means now you got a pure MB6 watch which radio sync and write the RCVD ?
> You just miss the level of charge though....


Yes


----------



## Adam020

I think this is for all the Bluetooth watches.
Also the Rangeman GPR-B1000 doesnt sync everyday like my Frogman does
Maybe I also will delete the app etc like you did.

Thanks for the update


----------



## Myrrhman

Adam020 said:


> I think this is for all the Bluetooth watches.
> Also the Rangeman GPR-B1000 doesnt sync everyday like my Frogman does
> Maybe I also will delete the app etc like you did.
> 
> Thanks for the update


Hey Adam !

Hope you're still happy with the Rangeman 

So you will let it only sync with GPS ? Seems like a good plan 

Not sure if it is necessary then, to reset your Rangeman too. But i would recommend it.
That way there will be no Bluetooth Address stored in the watch itself and therefore it will not attempt to connect, even if you have deleted the app.


----------



## Adam020

Myrrhman said:


> Hey Adam !
> 
> Hope you're still happy with the Rangeman
> 
> So you will let it only sync with GPS ? Seems like a good plan
> 
> Not sure if it is necessary then, to reset your Rangeman too. But i would recommend it.
> That way there will be no Bluetooth Address stored in the watch itself and therefore it will not attempt to connect, even if you have deleted the app.


Yes the Rangeman is greatvery happy with it. Hopefully you also with The Frog

Iam still waiting for some parts for the Rangeman to give it some extra's to the watch. When I have it I will post my Rangeman Mod pictures

Yes I was thinking about that. Now it is a couple of days when it sync. Maybe if i delete the app /reset the watch it helps?

I will give it a try and let you know


----------



## Myrrhman

Adam020 said:


> Yes the Rangeman is greatvery happy with it. Hopefully you also with The Frog
> 
> Iam still waiting for some parts for the Rangeman to give it some extra's to the watch. When I have it I will post my Rangeman Mod pictures
> 
> Yes I was thinking about that. Now it is a couple of days when it sync. Maybe if i delete the app /reset the watch it helps?
> 
> I will give it a try and let you know


Yup. Still very happy with the Frog 

Very curious to see the end result of that Rangeman !


----------



## brembo

Just got mine in the mail. Are the screw rods for the bezel supposed to jangle back and forth or did mine just arrive loose?


----------



## Pachoe

Don´t worry brembo; it´s normal.


----------



## Adam020

Myrrhman said:


> Yup. Still very happy with the Frog
> 
> Very curious to see the end result of that Rangeman !


Update: no any sync yet since December 27th....strange because my GW-M5610 sync every day
Rangeman still is accurate in time but still it is strange to me


----------



## Myrrhman

Adam020 said:


> Update: no any sync yet since December 27th....strange because my GW-M5610 sync every day
> Rangeman still is accurate in time but still it is strange to me


Hmm. That's indeed strange. I do remember trying the GPS feature indoors and would just not work. I had to be outside.

So I'm guessing you took all the precautions ? Not indoors. No big buildings around, etc.. ?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020

Myrrhman said:


> Hmm. That's indeed strange. I do remember trying the GPS feature indoors and would just not work. I had to be outside.
> 
> So I'm guessing you took all the precautions ? Not indoors. No big buildings around, etc.. ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Indeed the gps doesnt work inside. But the sync proces at night works always fine with all other G-Shocks.

Does other people also have this with the Rangeman GPR-B1000?

The time is still perfect accurate btw


----------



## Myrrhman

Adam020 said:


> Indeed the gps doesnt work inside. But the sync proces at night works always fine with all other G-Shocks.
> 
> Does other people also have this with the Rangeman GPR-B1000?
> 
> The time is still perfect accurate btw


It does not have MB6 :/
It can only sync with Bluetooth or GPS

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020

Myrrhman said:


> It does not have MB6 :/
> It can only sync with Bluetooth or GPS
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ah ok now you says off course


----------



## Adam020

My modded GW-M5610 to Full Metal:























































Btw, its also for sale


----------



## Chronomod

Cool Adam! Just did this mod with a G5600-E!


----------



## Ron521

HiggsBoson said:


> I'd buy the matte black one and swap the module from my GMW-B5000.
> I would then have the best of both world, matte black & positive display! :-!


I agree...would LOVE a black housing and bracelet with a positive display.


----------



## yankeexpress

Ron521 said:


> I agree...would LOVE a black housing and bracelet with a positive display.


----------



## Ron521

yankeexpress said:


>


Yes, exactly what I had in mind...


----------



## anto1980

Adam020 said:


> My modded GW-M5610 to Full Metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, its also for sale


Where do you bought this kit?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ET8341

Good question.


----------



## BabyJoe

Gshock Customworks sells bracelet + metal bezel for 750 HKD shipped.
https://www.instagram.com/gshock.customworks/p/Bo6VZIHAWPw/


----------



## BabyJoe

Here's my GWM5610 on the customworks bezel and bracelet. Note, this isn't a Casio bracelet, but a similar looking customworks one. There are no spring bars in the links, but friction pins.
















In my personal valuation, 500 eur is too much for the GMWB5000. Over the GWM5610 it has metal, a cleaner face and reminders and the bluetooth functionality. To me it's ridiculous to pay a 400 euro premium for that. Casio is taking a bigger piece of the consumer surplus. Given that they're selling, it's working well for them.
I'd think 250 - max 300 would be fair for GMWB5000, given all you get in the 5610.
I'd pay 400 eur, reluctantly 500eur if it were in titanium.


----------



## R.Palace

BabyJoe said:


> Here's my GWM5610 on the customworks bezel and bracelet. Note, this isn't a Casio bracelet, but a similar looking customworks one. There are no spring bars in the links, but friction pins.
> 
> View attachment 14031045
> 
> View attachment 14031047
> 
> 
> In my personal valuation, 500 eur is too much for the GMWB5000. Over the GWM5610 it has metal, a cleaner face and reminders and the bluetooth functionality. To me it's ridiculous to pay a 400 euro premium for that. Casio is taking a bigger piece of the consumer surplus. Given that they're selling, it's working well for them.
> I'd think 250 - max 300 would be fair for GMWB5000, given all you get in the 5610.
> I'd pay 400 eur, reluctantly 500eur if it were in titanium.


I'd be ok rocking an aftermarket bracelet but a bezel that's made to look exactly like the currently produced original screams 'fake' to me


----------



## ET8341

Very nice. I've bought a cheap donor GWM5600 for fitting one of these black bezel and bracelets to.

Hoping it won't take long before I get the aged patina look. ;-)


----------



## catlike

I think I would love the GMW B5000D-1 but I really want to try one on. I have tried everywhere in my city and NOBODY stocks them, in fact most of the G-Shock ADs here have never even heard of these models nearly a year after they were released o|

I love my home town but if you are into watches it's a wasteland.


----------

